# February due dates! let's labour watch.



## Beautiful11

So ladies I know some of us have weeks left if that!! I'm four weeks away from my due date today! but I'm having lots of symptoms and would love to be able to chat and share these with you and vice Versa! :D so some of you may know me some may not ..I'm Shannen and I'm 36 weeks today with a little boy who will be called Hayden, so far I have had strong braxton hicks period cramping lots of jelly discharge (clear) possible mucas plug, tightenings all over my bump and baby is sure as hell engaged lots of shooting pains up my bum constant needing a number two sorry (TMI) he has also dropped I'm able to breathe and I can't stop eating! I'm due the 9th of Feb so is anyone experiencing any labour symptoms?


----------



## Moulder86

I'm due feb 5th but lil man is breech so I've been booked in for a csection after my ecv failed. Was trying to avoid another csection as I have a 5yr old lil boy who's not taking mummy going into hospital very well and he's going to hate not being able to climb on me and not being able to cuddle me properly. I'm still labour watching and hope I go early and he'll have turned by then xx


----------



## Katiie

I'm due the 6th feb and my symptoms (especially the keep needing number 2s!) are the same as yours beautiful11 :)

I need this baby to be early or on time!


----------



## pcsoph2890

I'm due 9th also. Just getting lots of tightening across top of bump (presume by?)
Lots.of loose stools probably couple of times a day at least and very spontaneous too, literally when I need to go I have to go there and then!

I had a bit of pink discharge last week, but back to normal again - just lots of it.

Head engaged, as the most twisting feeling in my pelvis and it feels like baby wants to drop.out at any point.
Get a numb upper right thigh at times, and hips, pelvis and groin hurt when. I have been sat down for a bit, takes a while to get going again.
Should have a call.tmrw to see whether they will induce me week 39 or just let nature take its course.
I'm team yellow, so it'll be a surprise when born!


----------



## pollydolly

Due February 8th with a little boy called Leo Ellis :flower:

Have horrendous BHs all day every day but little one hasn't even dropped yet :( x


----------



## OurLilFlu

I still have a ways to wait so not too many symptoms... I'm team yellow also, both names are secret! 
My exciting 'development' from yesterday is that I'm producing colostrum! I was getting a little anxious that I hadn't had any leaks or anything! Otherwise a few days ago had some looser bms and quite a few... Otherwise just normal BH and spd problems... Getting harder to move around etc! I'm excited for you earlier due date ladies!


----------



## Batman909

Eek so excited can't believe it's almost time. I want my baby to stay put a few more weeks as both my kids have chicken pox at the moment. My mum is predicting feb 1st. In due valentines day. So far I've had BHs that last all day and feel like I'm getting my period lower back and tummy pain. Also had pink bloody discharge a few times so maybe something is getting ready I never ha anything like that till I was in labour with my other boys. Good luck to all :)


----------



## stomp110

Hiya, im 35 weeks tomorrow and due the 17th febuary... everythings been getting a lot harder these last few days.. belly is always tight!!

Bit of a problem though.... husbands been given a huge contract in aberdeen (scotland) and we live in bognor in the south east coast so chances are he wont be around for the birth or 6 months after :-(


----------



## Klandagi

I'm not due officially until Feb 20, but have a rather large little boy named Ethan Wyatt who is measuring between 2 and 4 weeks ahead consistently. TONS of pain through my hips/groin/thighs. Lots of liquid discharge, which has become white as of today. Very heavy feeling throughout my pelvic region and we noticed he "dropped" last week. TONS of BH, some extremely painful like a strong period cramp to the point where I ball up and refuse to move from the couch. Baby sometimes feels like he's going to fall out and rip my pelvis out with him when I get up from a pee.

OB wants him to stay in until at least 36 weeks, which I completely agree with. We start seriously discussing birth options on our next visit which is when I'm sure I'll be given the 2 finger salute.


----------



## nat2

Due 26 feb so a few weeks behind you ladies but ive been have a lot more looser bowel movements, heavy feeling low in pelvis, period type cramping and constant shooting pains in my hoo ha and bum! She needs to stay in for at least 2 n half to 3 more weeks though!! I have a cervical stitch due to previous surgery which is coming out in just over 2 weeks. Xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

OMG saw this thread and almost totally dismissed it as not about me; then realized I am due Feb lol. Not until the 28 thy though, and my baby's are always late ( well bar one who was 39 weeks) , scary scary lol and very exciting. Will be following xx

Good luck everyone, can't wait for the labour announcements and baby stories xxx


----------



## Kate7590

Hello ladies :)
Im due feb 11th, so 4 weeks on tuesday.
Babys head is engaging apparently but he is still moving a lot so I doubt he'll come anytime soon :haha:

Iv been having tighter pains the last week with a lot of pelvic pain.

I must be a bit weird but Im kinda looking forward to having labour symptoms and getting ready to go to the mw unit.Im a FTM so probably very naive :D :haha: :happydance:


----------



## CatAndCo

It seems so close now, eep! I'm due on the 5th of February, 23 days to go (not that i'm counting haha) Although everyone seems to think I won't go that far. With my luck i'll probably go over due! So far I've had increase in Braxton hicks, getting leaky boobs, head is very much engaged, stabbing pains up my noonoo and bottom, increase in discharge and constantly needing the loo.


----------



## liveandlove04

Baby boy due feb 9th.. I honestly wanted to asked to be induced until I was told that my son is measuring a little over a week behind an that he is only currently 4 pounds so now I want him to keep baking even tho I'm so tired. I seriously poo like 3 times a day and it's annoying. I lost a large portion of my plug at 29 weeks and some again last night. My swelling is insane but I went on maternity leave on Saturday and it seems to be getting better.. Baby boy is head down but it doesn't look like my tummy has dropped yet.


----------



## Mummy2onexx

Due 13th feb with a little girl and have had no symptoms at all :) just uncomfy and tired is all! 

Was 10 days overdue my oldest so fully expecting to go over again!


----------



## liveandlove04

I admit, I'm totally jealous of all of you ladies with leaky boobs.


----------



## smallpeanut

I'm due 13th feb and no signs so far :) I'm not stressing as I had no signs with my DD and she came early so I'm just letting it be. Hoping for a home water birth! Picking my pool up Sunday, so excited!!! X


----------



## Kay_Baby

My little boy is due 8th. No signs really at all but I didn't have any with my first and he arrived at 39+3.
He did engage for a bit earlier today as I had a bowling ball between my legs and those lightning pains in the cervix but second babies just pop in and out as it's all loose in there. 
I'm just really uncomfortable and have back ache all day looking forward to finishing work at the end of the week and finish packing the bags for me, baby and LO.


----------



## HaltimeKitty

oh soo exciting !!

im due 28th of feb so kinda jealous of all you earlier feb due date ladys.

I wanna start labour watching.



so far all i have is BH and belly (baby) has dropped.


----------



## sept2010

Mummy2onexx said:


> Due 13th feb with a little girl and have had no symptoms at all :) just uncomfy and tired is all!
> 
> Was 10 days overdue my oldest so fully expecting to go over again!

Same due date...uncomfy and tired too...no labour symptoms either and dont really want anything happening just yet..im 2hrs car journey away from home at my muns. I was 5 days overdue with LO.


----------



## Storm1jet2

11th February for me and no symptoms at all, zip, zilch, nada. That said I hadnt any with dd1, just went into labour in my sleep, woke up thinking I was getting my period (was dreaming about it) and dd1 was born 12 hours later, 3 days early :)


----------



## Popples1

I'm due on 20th feb with a little boy. He's head down but no signs yet and hoping to keep him in until at least the first weekend of Feb because I really want to make it to my friend's hen do!


----------



## wellsk

I'm due 25th February, so probably got a long way to go! I'm 33+5 with my little Iris.

But I've been having terrible back ache for the past couple of days (which is saying something as I've got SPD and a problem with the Sacroiliac Joints). My bump dropped a lot a few days ago. And I know little one has been head down for a good few weeks, but I can constantly feel her very low in my pelvis. I've also had a lot of painful BH, some of which have been regular. Lost lots of pieces of my Mucus Plug. That's me so far!

:)


----------



## Abbiewilko

Hello all :)


I am due 8th feb with our boy.. No symptoms yet though. He has been head down since about 30 weeks, hoping that at my midwife appointment tomorrow he will have started to engage. Someone told me yesterday my bump looks like it has dropped so here's hoping!


----------



## candyem

Also due 13th feb. There seem to be lots of us due on this date :)

My son was two weeks late, so expecting baby to arrive towards the end if February.

Team yellow, so excited to find out if our son has a brother or sister!

No symptoms really, just general pregnancy ones.

Had a very long labour with my little boy. I was in early labour for days before making it to active labour and getting to 9.5cms before everything slowed down. I had an emcs. Really hoping for a vbac.

:)


----------



## Lucy3

I'm so excited to be posted here! :happydance: I'm due Feb 21 with first baby, a little boy. He's been head down for a while and I think he dropped a couple of weeks ago. I've been getting shooting pains in my lady bits but not many BH and no other symptoms. 
So excited that there are a few team yellow babies!! Part of me wishes we stayed yellow, it must be SO exciting!!


----------



## nat2

wannabubba#4 said:


> OMG saw this thread and almost totally dismissed it as not about me; then realized I am due Feb lol. Not until the 28 thy though, and my baby's are always late ( well bar one who was 39 weeks) , scary scary lol and very exciting. Will be following xx
> 
> Good luck everyone, can't wait for the labour announcements and baby stories xxx




HaltimeKitty said:


> oh soo exciting !!
> 
> im due 28th of feb so kinda jealous of all you earlier feb due date ladys.
> 
> I wanna start labour watching.
> 
> 
> 
> so far all i have is BH and belly (baby) has dropped.

ur only due 2 days after me so can labour watch together!!


----------



## MelliPaige

I'm due feb 16 with a little boy, Leo Matthew!
I've been leaking colostrum like crazy, losing pieces of my mucus plug, some Braxton hicks but not a lot...he's head down but not engaged. 

I've been preparing for birth by drinking "earth momma angel baby third trimester tea" and walking for 30 minutes - an hour a day. Any other ideas to prepare?


----------



## mustbemadbaby

I'm due 7th feb but got an induction date for 6th if our little lady doesn't come before :) she's head down against the cervix,her movements are quite uncomfortable now! Had a scan Thursday and she was blowing bubbles and currently weighs 6.4,estimated to be 8lb! She sleeps quite a lot now but you can def feel when she wakes up! Increase of white discharge and feels like pressure when I walk now. Bags are all packed so we are all ready for her :) Braxton hicks have increased,even when I'm walking sometimes,so exciting even though I'm starting all over again 17 years later! :) xx


----------



## wannabenewmum

I am due 11/02 but have a schedule section for 4/2 although ideally if u go early they will let me be, I am having a girl who will he called Eden piper lee 
I am having random sharp pains in cervix area back ache on and off and green jelly discharge plus heavy tight tummy I also gave more frequent heart burn 
Cannot make up my mind if baby's head down or not


----------



## wishuwerehere

Not due till the 26th but would love to keep up with the other feb babies :D fortunately no signs here as i've got just over 6 weeks till my due date.


----------



## nat2

wishuwerehere said:


> Not due till the 26th but would love to keep up with the other feb babies :D fortunately no signs here as i've got just over 6 weeks till my due date.

due same day as me. Keep us updated on any signs xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

nat2 said:


> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> Not due till the 26th but would love to keep up with the other feb babies :D fortunately no signs here as i've got just over 6 weeks till my due date.
> 
> due same day as me. Keep us updated on any signs xxClick to expand...

:happydance: yay due date buddy! How're you feeling?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Feb 11th for me. . .although my doctor won't let me go past 39 weeks because of gestational diabetes.

I was in the hospital last weekend with pre term labor. Did a couple days on Mag Sulfate after terbutaline didn't work, got steroid shots in and came home on procardia. Baby J was estimated at 6lbs on Monday, so she's a healthy size. ;) I still have lots of BH, have had some bloody mucous discharge since Friday night. Nausea today is prevalent. My doc won't do anything else to stop labor at this point, mostly because there isn't much more she could do.


----------



## nat2

wishuwerehere said:


> nat2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> Not due till the 26th but would love to keep up with the other feb babies :D fortunately no signs here as i've got just over 6 weeks till my due date.
> 
> due same day as me. Keep us updated on any signs xxClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance: yay due date buddy! How're you feeling?Click to expand...

not too bad Hun. Backache constantly, very low pressure in bump and lots of sharp twinges in cervix and bum etc. U? Xx


----------



## liveandlove04

Good lord lol maybe my son is tiny because everyone who is due around and after me has bigger babies


----------



## wtbmummy

I'm also another 9th of Feb due date. Seems to be a few of us. Im a FTM and having a little boy. Have couple names picked.
I lost chunk of mucus plug at 30weeks n then lost a few bits in the last week. I have BH every single night and period pains also. Also get a dull ache that comes and goes in my back. The last three days I have had the shooting pains up "there" liturally every 5-10mins. Hoping thats a good sign. Also baby has started engaging and belly is dropping too. 
Hoping he arrives on or before duedate as is messuring normal but I am only 5ft. 
Have started drinking RLT to see if that helps :)


----------



## emmancee

I'm due 4th Feb and am team yellow! Not many signs yet just increased tightenings and lower back ache. So excited to be almost at the end although still quite unprepared...should probably get the hospital bag packed soon :haha:


----------



## wishuwerehere

nat2 said:


> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> Not due till the 26th but would love to keep up with the other feb babies :D fortunately no signs here as i've got just over 6 weeks till my due date.
> 
> due same day as me. Keep us updated on any signs xxClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance: yay due date buddy! How're you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> not too bad Hun. Backache constantly, very low pressure in bump and lots of sharp twinges in cervix and bum etc. U? XxClick to expand...

Yeah not too bad either. Think my baby is still very high up as having more problems with breathlessness, being kicked in the ribs etc right now. Hope that doesn't mean it's going to be late :haha:


----------



## Kay0102

Hi everyone. Can't believe I'm seeing this post *reality check* no symptoms for me. Due Valentines day, went 2 weeks over with DS and expecting to go over again just hope its not by too long as hoping for vbac. Can't believe I was a week away from finishing work last time but my last day this time is due date :-/ and currently training 4 new starters on my own for 3 weeks good job I'm feeling ok! xx


----------



## Jonesy25

Im Lea, Im due feb 6th with Freddy :) Had a scan friday which shows he is engaged! Have had quite a bit of mucus plug and lightening crotch! Am convinced i am going to go over yet again :p


----------



## littlesteph

I'm due Feb 28th. 
baby is head down, likes to move in and out of pelvic area, well that's what it feel like anyways. he's small, measuring 2 weeks behind on a scan at the beginning of the month. Was in hospital this evening because having cramps on and off all day and turns out I have a irritable uterus. So have to take it easy, hoping this doesn't mean baby is going to come to early.


----------



## pollydolly

Been having horrendous Braxton's today, & some new type of pain that comes in waves across the bottom of my bump followed every single time by a shooting in my cervix!! I hope it's everything getting ready down there :) 
Had them consistently one after the other about 10 seconds apart for a good 2 hours! Xx


----------



## HaltimeKitty

littlesteph said:


> I'm due Feb 28th.
> baby is head down, likes to move in and out of pelvic area, well that's what it feel like anyways. he's small, measuring 2 weeks behind on a scan at the beginning of the month. Was in hospital this evening because having cramps on and off all day and turns out I have a irritable uterus. So have to take it easy, hoping this doesn't mean baby is going to come to early.




nat2 said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> OMG saw this thread and almost totally dismissed it as not about me; then realized I am due Feb lol. Not until the 28 thy though, and my baby's are always late ( well bar one who was 39 weeks) , scary scary lol and very exciting. Will be following xx
> 
> Good luck everyone, can't wait for the labour announcements and baby stories xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaltimeKitty said:
> 
> 
> oh soo exciting !!
> 
> im due 28th of feb so kinda jealous of all you earlier feb due date ladys.
> 
> I wanna start labour watching.
> 
> 
> 
> so far all i have is BH and belly (baby) has dropped.Click to expand...
> 
> ur only due 2 days after me so can labour watch together!!Click to expand...




wannabubba#4 said:


> OMG saw this thread and almost totally dismissed it as not about me; then realized I am due Feb lol. Not until the 28 thy though, and my baby's are always late ( well bar one who was 39 weeks) , scary scary lol and very exciting. Will be following xx
> 
> Good luck everyone, can't wait for the labour announcements and baby stories xxx




nat2 said:


> Due 26 feb so a few weeks behind you ladies but ive been have a lot more looser bowel movements, heavy feeling low in pelvis, period type cramping and constant shooting pains in my hoo ha and bum! She needs to stay in for at least 2 n half to 3 more weeks though!! I have a cervical stitch due to previous surgery which is coming out in just over 2 weeks. Xx



yay end of Feb babys :happydance: we are just squeezing out little cuties in :baby:


----------



## Masonsbaby

Hi ladies due Feb 13th with number 4. My other 3 were within 1 day of due date so wasn't expecting to go early but am now measuring 2 weeks ahead and having some good Braxton hicks so U never know!


----------



## Dancerforlife

I'm labor watching with you all! Due February 2nd but went past last time so not holding my breath. For now, no signs other than increased discomfort and I've been waddling more as baby's dropping down. Not too impatient though as still working/lots going on and not overly uncomfortable. Excited to see everyone else's signs!


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

Hi! My due date's on 2/11...

So far... nothing.

Can't wait to drop because she's on my ribs and it hurts.


----------



## HaltimeKitty

hope she drops for you soon but when mine dropped i got hip and pelvic pain but lost the rib pain so you get pain either way lol


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

Hahaha... figures.


----------



## Babyfor2

Hi I'm Tara! I'm due Feb 11th. I'm having the same symptoms as everyone else who is around 36 weeks but the main things I'm really noticing are: Braxton hicks, tiredness, constant peeing, pressure, and then more than anything I'm experiencing thigh/groin pain that feels like a Charlie horse it happens to many times a day to count but it is awful. I've actually started feeling it in my butt cheeks as well which is just fantastic.... I still have morning sickness like I have the whole pregnancy and despite that my baby girl weighed 5.6 at a growth scan I had so that's right on target. I've been doing evening primrose oil orally (34 weeks) and vaginally (35 weeks) so hopefully that does something to help my cervix along!


----------



## wannabenewmum

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Feb 11th for me. . .although my doctor won't let me go past 39 weeks because of gestational diabetes.
> 
> I was in the hospital last weekend with pre term labor. Did a couple days on Mag Sulfate after terbutaline didn't work, got steroid shots in and came home on procardia. Baby J was estimated at 6lbs on Monday, so she's a healthy size. ;) I still have lots of BH, have had some bloody mucous discharge since Friday night. Nausea today is prevalent. My doc won't do anything else to stop labor at this point, mostly because there isn't much more she could do.

Same here I am the 11/2 schedule section 4/2 but mine consultant won't let me go last 39 Cos I had previous placental abruption


----------



## Masonsbaby

Oh yeah im doing epo orally and rlt as well since 34 weeks


----------



## georgebaby1

im not due till 23rd but thought id join to stalk you ladies that are getting near now x


----------



## hayz_baby

Due feb 7th!! Hoping for a home birth just need the ok frommw.. Currently baby is head down and is very low down. That seems to be the only symptom I have so not getting to excited just yet. Lo was 9 days late so I am really hoping that I don't go as over this time. My first was never this low down tho do I think it's a good sign even if it isn't a guaranteed sign...


----------



## gatormom2tots

Due Feb. 13. Starting to get period like cramping at night at times, sometimes radiated down into my thighs- but only last like 30 seconds and generally NOT during a Braxton hick.

Though last night I did have one tightening with the cramping.

Just really tired as I am still working full time and running after 3 kids!


----------



## Beautiful11

There's so many of us! Eeek not long for us mammas to be now most of us WILL have our babies by the end of next month! reality check for sure.


----------



## SwissMiss

Hi all! 
I'm Wendy :shy: 
Due my 3rd (Team Yellow :cloud9:) on Valentine's Day - pretty sure I'm gonna go over, as I was waaaaay over with both my other two. 
Not many 'labour' symptoms so to speak yet - just started with the groin cramps/charlie horse feeling at the weekend. Peeing lots but still feel his/her feet up in my ribs most of the time (oooooowwwww!! :() and have BAD heartburn at night no matter WHAT I eat :sick: 
Baby measuring bang on 50th percentile for everything at last scan; they don't predict final weight here but s/he was about 5.5lbs at 34 weeks... 
TRYING to enjoy the last few weeks of my last cry:) pregnancy but must admit I'm ready to have him/her OUT now!! :blush: 
xxx


----------



## essexmummy1

Hi all, I am due 20th but have my c-section scheduled for the 13th. so exactly a month today. doesnt feel real at the moment as I could have another 6 months to go the way I am feeling, still feels like a long way off - maybe is cos I have been on mat leave for a few weeks now I just feel like a sitting vessel when I am not running around after my little girl. Good luck all! x


----------



## wishuwerehere

Essexmummy i feel like i have aaaages left, even though i could have a baby in just over 3 weeks! When did you go on mat leave? I've still got 3 weeks of work left (yes i'm on bnb at work now...:haha: )


----------



## candyem

Due one month today!!!

But of a reality check!

Had a panic and packed my hospital bags last night. Can't wait! 

Going to start rlt today...


----------



## dreamer_x

I'm 37 weeks tomorrow, eeek! Due 4th Feb, but because of GD they're wanting to induce me between 38 and 40 weeks, I'm hoping I can put it off to as close to her due date as possible though! I feel like I'm weird for wanting to keep her in as long as possible, I'm getting very fed up and uncomfortable but because of OH's paternity pay, it's better for us all if she comes as close to her due date as possible because OH can have his paternity leave when she arrives, but can't change the date of his pay! OH doesn't seem to care about this any more though, he's constantly telling my bump that she can come out whenever she likes now, he's more impatient than me and I'm the pregnant one! 
As for symptoms...increased discharge, even compared to a normal pregnancy level, which I've read could be my plug? Not sure on that but I've been getting more BH recently along with the increased need to go for a number 2 with almost no warning! I've been having period-like cramps too, they're not leading to anything as far as I'm aware unless my cervix is becoming softer but I won't find out whether it is until next week so for now I'm just guessing!


----------



## allforthegirl

i am due on Feb 2nd and have had tons of symptoms one day then nothing for a few days after. Though he has dropped only to make more room to grow as i have had a very big growth spurt this week and I also have had a 2bls gain this week too. So crazy!!

I have a IU so I always have BH but they are getting stronger and I am getting period cramping too. I also been feeling very emotional lately when for most part of pg I have been quite stable. My body is also getting increasingly more uncomfortable. So I know things will happen before my due date, but I am not all that confident it will be before the 20th. I also know myself and can get myself all worked up thinking that something is happening when my body is just practising.


----------



## Abbiewilko

Just had my 36 week appointment, midwife said he is very low, bump is measuring 35 but is engaged now :) pleased the pain I was having was him making his way down! She said he may make an early appearance so glad I am ready just incase, though he will probably still be late!

Hope everyone else is good today!


----------



## allforthegirl

The pressure of him being low is making me uncomfortable walking around today. The lowest part of my belly is very tender.


----------



## pcsoph2890

My feet have become pigs trotters today (not a Labour symptom, but wow they are bad, was made go go home from work early as they look that horrendous!)
And also the feeling of the head twisting it seems in my pelvis is at times breathtakingly bizarre numerous times this week.

Plus been told I'll be induced on the 3rd Feb...... So excited and happy as I feel and look horrendously fat now. Slapped on some fake tan last night so at least I look a tanned beached whale rather than an albino beached whale. So literally this time 3 weeks we'll be on the way to either Labour or the hospital.....


----------



## Abbiewilko

I know it is isn't it, sometimes I have to stop when I'm walking as there is a sharp pain. Just have to keep remembering we don't have long left!


----------



## Abbiewilko

pcsoph2890 said:


> My feet have become pigs trotters today (not a Labour symptom, but wow they are bad, was made go go home from work early as they look that horrendous!)
> And also the feeling of the head twisting it seems in my pelvis is at times breathtakingly bizarre numerous times this week.
> 
> Plus been told I'll be induced on the 3rd Feb...... So excited and happy as I feel and look horrendously fat now. Slapped on some fake tan last night so at least I look a tanned beached whale rather than an albino beached whale. So literally this time 3 weeks we'll be on the way to either Labour or the hospital.....

Not long at all then until your induction! I'm sure you don't look horrendous and if fake tan makes you feel more comfortable then go for it' I still slap all my makeup on in the morning, and people keep saying 'you won't be able to do that once he is here' :rolls eyes:!!


----------



## smallpeanut

Any homebirth hopefuls for February? :)


----------



## Acaseofyou

Hi I'm due valentines day, this is number 2 and our second daughter. 
I'm so uncomfortable, having a lot of pressure in bum! It's driving me crazy. A lot of aches and pains too, much harder than lady time but have a 20 month old to run after this time &#128522; also am a lot bigger this time. 

I will be a scheduled c-section this time after EMCS last time, but haven't got my date yet :flower:


----------



## candyem

Abbiewilko said:


> pcsoph2890 said:
> 
> 
> My feet have become pigs trotters today (not a Labour symptom, but wow they are bad, was made go go home from work early as they look that horrendous!)
> And also the feeling of the head twisting it seems in my pelvis is at times breathtakingly bizarre numerous times this week.
> 
> Plus been told I'll be induced on the 3rd Feb...... So excited and happy as I feel and look horrendously fat now. Slapped on some fake tan last night so at least I look a tanned beached whale rather than an albino beached whale. So literally this time 3 weeks we'll be on the way to either Labour or the hospital.....
> 
> Not long at all then until your induction! I'm sure you don't look horrendous and if fake tan makes you feel more comfortable then go for it' I still slap all my makeup on in the morning, and people keep saying 'you won't be able to do that once he is here' :rolls eyes:!!Click to expand...


I think I have worn make up every day since having my son almost two years ago. It takes a few minutes and makes me feel a million times better so I always find time to squeeze it in.


----------



## wishuwerehere

smallpeanut said:


> Any homebirth hopefuls for February? :)

Me! Planning a homebirth as my previous labour was very quick so i didn't want to give birth in the car :haha: are you thinking waterbirth?


----------



## nat2

im 33 +5 today. Midwife said he is very low down and ready to start engaging! eeeeek!

I'm due 26 Feb but having period type cramps and pressure. I have a cervical stitch in which is due to come out in just over 2 weeks so there is a chance LO may be making an appearance anytime from end jan / early feb!! x


----------



## Beautiful11

Lost ALOT more mucas plug between last night and now.. Feeling constantly wet &#128563; lots of pressure down there needing to pee more! And lots of wind I also sorry TMI tried to push some wind out earlier and felt a slight pop no water or nothing though so not sure what it was but it Deffo felt different! Eeek


----------



## smallpeanut

wishuwerehere said:


> smallpeanut said:
> 
> 
> Any homebirth hopefuls for February? :)
> 
> Me! Planning a homebirth as my previous labour was very quick so i didn't want to give birth in the car :haha: are you thinking waterbirth?Click to expand...

Yay :) yes we are picking our pool up on Sunday. I'm so excited! How about you? Will you have a pool? What are your plans with you LO when you go in to labour x


----------



## wtbmummy

Having what I feel is a good "sign" day today. Woke up and can see my ribs :happydance: So bump is offically dropping :thumbup: Although now when he stretches goes into and not over my ribs again but much stronger now, feeling very bruised. 

I started RLT on Saturday had two sat, two yesterday n three so far today. I also ate a small tin of pinapple and (tmi) have had three bm's today n feel like there will be a forth. 
Not had any painful BH just the odd tightening but feel as though things will slowly start progressing :winkwink: 
Im only short n REALLY REALLY dont want to go over for fear of emcs as his head is messuring slightly large :dohh:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Beautiful11 - eep that sounds exciting! Keep us posted!



smallpeanut said:


> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smallpeanut said:
> 
> 
> Any homebirth hopefuls for February? :)
> 
> Me! Planning a homebirth as my previous labour was very quick so i didn't want to give birth in the car :haha: are you thinking waterbirth?Click to expand...
> 
> Yay :) yes we are picking our pool up on Sunday. I'm so excited! How about you? Will you have a pool? What are your plans with you LO when you go in to labour xClick to expand...

Yes we are planning to use a pool but i'm not convinced we'll get ome filled in time so i am mentally preparing myself for a 'dry birth' as it were...
It depends what time of day i go into labour as to what happens with lo! (My family live about an hour and a half away and dhs even further so not necessarily an option) we have a variety of friends on different part time or shift patterns so we'll have someone to pick her up regardless, but hoping i labour at night and we can just leave her in bed!
What about you? Do you have family nearby for your lo?


----------



## SweetTart78

Hi ladies......I'm due on Valentine's Day. I don't really have many symptoms except occasional pelvic pressure and feeling uncomfortable like I can't breathe. He has been head down for a few weeks now but I think he is still high because I feel his feet high up pretty much in my ribs lol


----------



## Popples1

SweetTart78 said:


> Hi ladies......I'm due on Valentine's Day. I don't really have many symptoms except occasional pelvic pressure and feeling uncomfortable like I can't breathe. He has been head down for a few weeks now but I think he is still high because I feel his feet high up pretty much in my ribs lol

I feel your pain. I'm sat here with a lumpy bottom in my ribs and a bladder being used as a punchbag! :)


----------



## smallpeanut

Uh oh! How quick was your first labour? Were very lucky. My mum lives 15 mins away so if belle is awake, she will come and collect her. If it's night, I also plan to leave her be x


----------



## wishuwerehere

First labour 2 and a half hours...so if I had similar and it was overnight again it'd be perfect! I'd love to have my mum nearby, we're going to call her and she'll be up the motorway asap :haha:


----------



## wannabenewmum

I had a scan today and after I felt wet like i peed and went to toilet I gad a clear watery discharge and thick clumpy green mucus bloated and real low Down feeling she head down confirmed by scan


----------



## kaytee 123

hiya im due the 18th of Feb. I'm having a girl and calling her Delilah, I've had bits of mucus plug nothing amazing as it always come out in bits and this is my fourth pregnancy. started with BH last week and they don't last for long, i will say tho last week i also started getting looser stools and going 4-5 times a day which i haven't experienced before in my last pregnancies.
I've constantly got back ache at the minute, oh and i feel like I've been riding a horse for hours and i honestly haven't, lol but i hope i go early as I've gone over with the others fingers crossed


----------



## kaytee 123

im having a home birth was confirmed last week this will be my third one tho xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

smallpeanut said:


> Any homebirth hopefuls for February? :)

Yes me! Bought my birth pool tonight, so exciting :happydance: I am not due until 28 th Feb and reckon I will go over at least two weeks lol so really may be march bubs for me lol.
When are you due? How is your home birth planning coming along? xx


----------



## smallpeanut

wannabubba#4 said:


> smallpeanut said:
> 
> 
> Any homebirth hopefuls for February? :)
> 
> Yes me! Bought my birth pool tonight, so exciting :happydance: I am not due until 28 th Feb and reckon I will go over at least two weeks lol so really may be march bubs for me lol.
> When are you due? How is your home birth planning coming along? xxClick to expand...

I brought mine yesterday! I pick it up Sunday morning. I'm so excited. It makes it feel real doesn't it! I'm due the 13th. My dd was early by a week so here's hoping he won't keep me waiting too long! I've not really got much of a plan going on yet tbh. I'm just going to go with the flow. I've got the pool and my fit ball which I aim to use, I want to stay as active as possible. I'm also choosing delayed cord clamping as I didn't with my dd. My other half has his doubts but he's very supportive. How about your plans? Xxx


----------



## smallpeanut

wishuwerehere said:


> First labour 2 and a half hours...so if I had similar and it was overnight again it'd be perfect! I'd love to have my mum nearby, we're going to call her and she'll be up the motorway asap :haha:

Blimey that's quick! Mine was 25 hours lol! I hope you get the birth you want. I'd love mine to be in the night again too! X


----------



## wannabubba#4

smallpeanut said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smallpeanut said:
> 
> 
> Any homebirth hopefuls for February? :)
> 
> Yes me! Bought my birth pooling tonight, so exciting :happydance: I am not due until 28 th Feb and reckon I will go over at least two weeks lol so really may be march bubs for me lol.
> When are you due? How is your home birth planning coming along? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I brought mine yesterday! I pick it up Sunday morning. I'm so excited. It makes it feel real doesn't it! I'm due the 13th. My dd was early by a week so here's hoping he won't keep me waiting too long! I've not really got much of a plan going on yet tbh. I'm just going to go with the flow. I've got the pool and my fit ball which I aim to use, I want to stay as active as possible. I'm also choosing delayed cord clamping as I didn't with my dd. My other half has his doubts but he's very supportive. How about your plans? XxxClick to expand...

I want delayed core clamping too, aim to use gas and air and my pool and be as active as able. I have SPD which has had me on crutches for the past 7 weeks which is a big reason for me wanting a home water birth. I have got loads of old towels, water proof sheets, my pool ( yay lol ) with accessories for emptying/ filling etc , a bucket for taking water out pool if needs heated up, a basin for placenta and bought a tankini to wear in the water, other than that, is there anything else? lol. Other than creature comforts like music, nice lights, food drinks etc lol.

How are your midwives? I have one that is totally against home births and has told me all sorts of rubbish to try and put me off :( really hope she is not on duty when I do go into labour.


----------



## smallpeanut

A basin for the placenta? I hadn't thought of that!!!! I still need to get some stuff together. Going to pound land tomorrow to buy me some shower curtains, bucket, sieve and towels that I can just chuck after. I need to stock up on biscuits for the midwives lol and energy food for me and oh. I still have to pack a 'just incase' bag too. 

My midwives are lovely. I've met about 5 of them and have all their numbers. They're very pro home birth and have been so lovely. I'd be over the moon with any of the five I've met coming over and delivering my bub. However they have warned me that it could be someone I haven't met before. I've got my 36 week check up at home on Thursday so I'm hoping everything is as it should be. It's getting closer and closer :)


----------



## wishuwerehere

I'm lucky my midwife is really pro homebirth - they do quire a lot in my area. I'm really pleased as i think i'd be easily discouraged if she had tried to put me off! Fingers crossed she's not on duty for you...


----------



## allforthegirl

wannabenewmum said:


> I had a scan today and after I felt wet like i peed and went to toilet I gad a clear watery discharge and thick clumpy green mucus bloated and real low Down feeling she head down confirmed by scan

Wow that is a good sign. I too had some really thick cm when I went to the bathroom earlier. Hoping this stays as it is a grab sign!!


----------



## GPapo1013

I'm technically due on the 13th, but I turned 36 weeks on Sunday. I got checked at 35 weeks and was 0 cm :-( I've been having braxton hicks for WEEKS and they're slowly starting to get more uncomfortable and more often-yay! No real mucus yet. Baby hasn't really dropped, but it completely head down. I have a feeling I'm gunna go PAST my due date and have to be induced --booooo!!! Hoping that maybe this week or the next I make some progress. I don't think I'm gunna ask to get checked at my 36 weeks apt on Wednesday. I'll wait until 37 weeks, next week, and ask to be checked again then. Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## littlesteph

anyone have any signs yet?

I was in hospital last night because of cramping. got sent home luckily, and today I've lost part of my plug twice and had some more cramping.
I know your not meant to check your own cervix but with all the cramping I felt like I had to. did with clean hands while in the shower. my cervix felt really soft and high but I could fit one finger in my cervix, well the tip of it because it's still quite high. I am 33+3 so as much as I am wanting the pregnancy to hurry up and end I don't really fancy having a prem this prem.


----------



## SweetTart78

Popples1........ Yea, your in the same boat as me, I feel like I'm getting punched in the bladder also or he is squeezing it as if I am a cow being milked lol

Any first time mommies out there scared to death about labor and birth, or am I the only one? Lol


----------



## allforthegirl

I get loads of signs but nothing concrete. I felt like my plug or something was coming out of my who-haa but when i went to the bathroom I didn't get anything other than thick CM. Maybe have to try some rough BDing tonight LOL


----------



## CatAndCo

littlesteph said:


> anyone have any signs yet?
> 
> I was in hospital last night because of cramping. got sent home luckily, and today I've lost part of my plug twice and had some more cramping.
> I know your not meant to check your own cervix but with all the cramping I felt like I had to. did with clean hands while in the shower. my cervix felt really soft and high but I could fit one finger in my cervix, well the tip of it because it's still quite high. I am 33+3 so as much as I am wanting the pregnancy to hurry up and end I don't really fancy having a prem this prem.

Your cervix could be dilated for ages and still not go into labour, don't worry :hugs:


Been getting a lot of really strong braxton hicks the past few days and little bits of my plug. Also checked my cervix too (which i know is daft!) and I got to as far as a bit of my finger then freaked out and pulled it back out ha. But there seemed to be a lot of room around it! LO turned yesterday but her head is engaged again today, wish she'd make her mind up and stay put :dohh:

Also officially full term tomorrow, woo! :D


----------



## Popples1

SweetTart78 said:


> Popples1........ Yea, your in the same boat as me, I feel like I'm getting punched in the bladder also or he is squeezing it as if I am a cow being milked lol
> 
> Any first time mommies out there scared to death about labor and birth, or am I the only one? Lol

Ha, I like the image of a cow being milked!!

I'm not particularly scared of labour. We've been doing hypnobirthing classes, which are really good for building up your confidence. My main worry at the moment is that my LO is ok when he arrives. I feel so lucky to have gotten pregnant and come this far that I feel like I can't possibly have a perfectly healthy and gorgeous baby at the end of it all. It's a horrible feeling I just can't shake. I just want the next couple of weeks to go quickly so I can get on with it and meet him!


----------



## Abbiewilko

Morning ladies, hope you're all ok!

My bump is super soft today :( not sure where little man is in there! I think he is going to be born small as I've never really had a big hard bump!

My during the night loo breaks have now increased and once I'm awake I find it hard to get back to sleep, especially if he isn't moving in there. I am always so paranoid.

Has everyone had Braxton hicks? I haven't had any :(

We are all one day closer.. Yay :happydance:


----------



## Beautiful11

SweetTart78 said:
 

> Popples1........ Yea, your in the same boat as me, I feel like I'm getting punched in the bladder also or he is squeezing it as if I am a cow being milked lol
> 
> Any first time mommies out there scared to death about labor and birth, or am I the only one? Lol

I go through days were im like ok this baby is coming no matter what now how am i going to do this is it even possible etc..but then other days i pump myself with confidence like yes you can do this your bodies designed to do it lol!



Popples1 said:


> SweetTart78 said:
> 
> 
> Popples1........ Yea, your in the same boat as me, I feel like I'm getting punched in the bladder also or he is squeezing it as if I am a cow being milked lol
> 
> Any first time mommies out there scared to death about labor and birth, or am I the only one? Lol
> 
> Ha, I like the image of a cow being milked!!
> 
> I'm not particularly scared of labour. We've been doing hypnobirthing classes, which are really good for building up your confidence. My main worry at the moment is that my LO is ok when he arrives. I feel so lucky to have gotten pregnant and come this far that I feel like I can't possibly have a perfectly healthy and gorgeous baby at the end of it all. It's a horrible feeling I just can't shake. I just want the next couple of weeks to go quickly so I can get on with it and meet him!Click to expand...

I have that feeling too and i cant shake it either! its like everythings gone perfect somthings gotta or gonna go wrong its such a horrible feeling xx


----------



## SweetTart78

I'm sure we will all make it through, its just scary sometimes thinking about it all. I just woke dreading to go to work. My last day is next Friday the 24th. It can't come soon enough ugh!


----------



## cruise

What, there's a labor watch for my month already? Eeek, this is happening too fast (and too slow at the same time). Subscribing.


----------



## dreamer_x

So many people say 'our bodies are designed to do this!' and I really don't feel like my body is going to cope with giving birth :/ all the pain in my back that pregnancy has caused, I don't think my body is as well designed as it should be! 
I'm terrified about labour :/ this baby will be here in less than 3 weeks and I'm positively terrified! 
Full term today though which I'm pleased about. Although OH keeps saying 'oh yeah she can make an appearance now if she wants' and talking to my bump, telling her to arrive soon and I'm still scared and not quite ready! It's alright for him, he's not going to be the one in labour and giving birth!


----------



## Popples1

Abbiewilko said:


> Morning ladies, hope you're all ok!
> 
> My bump is super soft today :( not sure where little man is in there! I think he is going to be born small as I've never really had a big hard bump!
> 
> My during the night loo breaks have now increased and once I'm awake I find it hard to get back to sleep, especially if he isn't moving in there. I am always so paranoid.
> 
> Has everyone had Braxton hicks? I haven't had any :(
> 
> We are all one day closer.. Yay :happydance:

Nope, not a single Braxton Hicks here either! I lie awake if I wake up and don't feel him moving too. Stupid really - he might have been wriggling the whole time I was asleep and I just didn't know. He's a real piggly-wiggly today though :)


----------



## Popples1

Congrats on making it to full term, Dreamer! X


----------



## babybears25

Hi ladies, my EDD is 15th Feb, baby no. 3....team pink!

She is currently breech and has been for quite a while. The same happened with my previous pregnancy, my DS was breech for weeks and ended up with a c-section 10 days before my due date as my waters broke and he still hadn't turned!

We have just tried moxibustion for the past week, and i'm pretty sure it hasn't worked as I can feel her little round head is still stuck up in my ribs! I will be having a scan to confirm her position on jan 23rd and if she is still breech an elective c-section will be booked. My hospital have said I'm not suitable for ECV as my previous section was only 2.5 yrs ago....

So it's a waiting game!


----------



## candyem

dreamer_x said:


> So many people say 'our bodies are designed to do this!' and I really don't feel like my body is going to cope with giving birth :/ all the pain in my back that pregnancy has caused, I don't think my body is as well designed as it should be!
> I'm terrified about labour :/ this baby will be here in less than 3 weeks and I'm positively terrified!
> Full term today though which I'm pleased about. Although OH keeps saying 'oh yeah she can make an appearance now if she wants' and talking to my bump, telling her to arrive soon and I'm still scared and not quite ready! It's alright for him, he's not going to be the one in labour and giving birth!

You will probably find that you will handle it so much better than you could imagine.

I cry when I stump my toe, but handled labour really well.

Just think of every pain as being a step closer to cuddling your baby.

Congrats on 37 weeks :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I thought something was happening for me last night, I was so uncomfortable. My belly was very sore and tender and then I had cramping through my front and back into my tail bone. I tossed and turned for over an hour as the pain increased i took tylenol and then it made it comfortable enough for me to finally be comfortable to sleep. Nothing but a slightly tender belly this morning. :shrug: Though I know this is a good sign, I need my sleep&#8230;.


----------



## Abbiewilko

Can't wait to reach 37 weeks, come on Saturday. I've been so lazy today haven't done anything! First day on maternity leave that I haven't but feel restless like I should be doing something!

How's everyone spending their days?


----------



## Popples1

Abbiewilko said:


> Can't wait to reach 37 weeks, come on Saturday. I've been so lazy today haven't done anything! First day on maternity leave that I haven't but feel restless like I should be doing something!
> 
> How's everyone spending their days?

I'm on mat leave too and absolutely loving it. I've had some busy days clearing out the 'spare' room so we can turn it into a nursery, seeing friends, swimming etc. The last couple of days have been seriously lazy though. I've barely been off the sofa, which is pretty out of character but I'm letting the urge to nap win at the moment!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Babybears - hope lo turns for you!
Dreamer - congrats on full term!

I've had loads of braxton hicks, but i've been having them since 20 something weeks so i'm not worried. I'm really tired today, my lo is driving me bonkers!


----------



## CatAndCo

dreamer_x said:


> So many people say 'our bodies are designed to do this!' and I really don't feel like my body is going to cope with giving birth :/ all the pain in my back that pregnancy has caused, I don't think my body is as well designed as it should be!
> I'm terrified about labour :/ this baby will be here in less than 3 weeks and I'm positively terrified!
> Full term today though which I'm pleased about. Although OH keeps saying 'oh yeah she can make an appearance now if she wants' and talking to my bump, telling her to arrive soon and I'm still scared and not quite ready! It's alright for him, he's not going to be the one in labour and giving birth!

Aw, you'll be fine hun! Try not to be scared. I think we all feel pretty fed up when we hit near the end :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok well I guess you can't be sure of anything&#8230;. Found out today that the reason I looked like I had such a big growth spurt is because he moved back up. He was engaged quite far down last week. Now he is way up&#8230;. Grrrr:grr:


----------



## mumofone25

Hi, im 34weeks so not ready for labour just yet :p but wanted to stalk the thread :)

x


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I had an ultrasound and cervical check today. Still at 3 and 50% effaced. Baby is doing great, she's down to the 70% measurement wise, which is fantastic, she was 95% a couple weeks ago. ;) She' currently around 6lbs 7oz. My fluid is getting a bit low, we'll recheck next week. I'm having quite a bit of bleeding, but it's cervical and the placenta looks good.


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies!
I'm due 5th Feb and, as of two days ago, have been noticing an ever so slight menstrual smell :blush: I shower everyday and don't seem to have any signs of an infection either. I'm also experiencing sharp pains in my cervix more frequently. Anyone else?


----------



## dreamer_x

The midwives are talking about inducing me between 38 and 40 weeks, and due to OH's paternity, we mentioned last week if we could leave it as long as possible and the doctor said that as long as everything's okay, she doesn't see why not.
Well now OH seems to have changed his mind and decided that he wants me to be induced next week! WHAT?! 
Fmlfmlfmlfmlfml.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Glad to see everyone still plodding along well :) had my final growth scan today; as you most know though they should be taken with a pinch of salt ahah... but baby was measuring around 6lb 9oz so not bad for a 36 weeker lol legs nd tummy are in 38 week mark and head was about 37 weeks.


----------



## smallpeanut

^^^^^ your picture is very distracting ;)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahaha agreed! ^^WSS lol


----------



## Moulder86

Last night/early hours of this morning I had diarrhoea and twinges in my back, maybe something maybe just an upset tummy we'll see.

I hate not feeling right but not being able to explain what it is and then worrying if I should be going to the drs or calling the midwife. Would have thought as I've done it once I wouldn't be so bad at second guessing but obviously not xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

I just hate not having a clue what going on with my body... Stomach achiness... Let try going to the bathroom, is it gonna be a proper pee or just a few drops, am I constipated or diarrhea?! I seem to just go for the fun of it if I start getting pains... Is it hit in here or am I just having a hot flash or did I just do the stairs too fast! It's so frustrating!

Let alone adding in the 'could it be labour' lol


----------



## Jonesy25

Had a scan last week showing baby engaged but have been throwing up past 3 days and heartburns back so im thinking hes back up :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Ladybuggz said:


> Hey Ladies!
> I'm due 5th Feb and, as of two days ago, have been noticing an ever so slight menstrual smell :blush: I shower everyday and don't seem to have any signs of an infection either. I'm also experiencing sharp pains in my cervix more frequently. Anyone else?

I had this smell once last week nothing since though Oh and tons of sharp pains!! Though nothing that is constant. Little bits here and there.



OurLilFlu said:


> I just hate not having a clue what going on with my body... Stomach achiness... Let try going to the bathroom, is it gonna be a proper pee or just a few drops, am I constipated or diarrhea?! I seem to just go for the fun of it if I start getting pains... Is it hit in here or am I just having a hot flash or did I just do the stairs too fast! It's so frustrating!
> 
> Let alone adding in the 'could it be labour' lol

Gosh yesterday I was ridden with those dang hot flashes. One moment I would be cold the next I am freezing, it is also happening at night too!! It is gross when you feel damp.



Jonesy25 said:


> Had a scan last week showing baby engaged but have been throwing up past 3 days and heartburns back so im thinking hes back up :(

Funny thing as I haven't suffered from heart burn in a long time, then it woke my up from sleep. So weird for me, but if he moved back up from being engaged it makes sense.


----------



## littlesteph

was back at the hospital again today. cervix is still closed which is great as I am only 33 weeks. my bump is measuring 2 weeks behind, instead of the 1 it had been most of the pregnancy. so they are a little concerned with that giving my previous pregnancy. Baby is fine though and is 4/5 engaged.


----------



## SweetTart78

I just came back from Dr. Baby is fine.....they gave me the strep b swab test with a long q tip and it burned when they did it. Now afterwards, It is burning when I urinate. Anyone ever experience this before? I was totally burn free and urinating with no problems before this swab.


----------



## FeistyMom

So many Feb mommies! I'm due Valentine's Day, but baby #3 was 10 days early, so am thinking around Feb 4 is when this LO will arrive. Team :yellow: and not yet agreed on names, although I like something with Rose in it for a girl, and I am advocating Donovan Joseph for a boy!

I'm getting BH like crazy, but this was the same last 3 pregnancies. Seems to be starting earlier this time though! I think baby may be yo-yoing up and down in there, because my heartburn has improved and I can eat more at a meal, but I know LO isn't really engaged yet because then I'll get what feels like feet literally kicking the wind out of my lungs! So I dunno. Will have to check at my next OB appt on Friday!

I had the slight menstrual odor last week and got really nervous that baby was imminent, but my BH actually decreased so I think it may have been a delayed reaction to DTD! Hehehe :)

Anyone else think that LO is kicking them in the bladder? Because today that is DEFINITELY what it feels like, and I'm gonna have to buy some Poise pads or something if this keeps up!


----------



## allforthegirl

SweetTart78 said:


> I just came back from Dr. Baby is fine.....they gave me the strep b swab test with a long q tip and it burned when they did it. Now afterwards, It is burning when I urinate. Anyone ever experience this before? I was totally burn free and urinating with no problems before this swab.

I was given the swab to do myself and I had no issues. There shouldn't have been anything on the swab to cause that burning. I would ask your Dr about!! Glad baby is doing well! :thumb up:




FeistyMom said:


> So many Feb mommies! I'm due Valentine's Day, but baby #3 was 10 days early, so am thinking around Feb 4 is when this LO will arrive. Team :yellow: and not yet agreed on names, although I like something with Rose in it for a girl, and I am advocating Donovan Joseph for a boy!
> 
> I'm getting BH like crazy, but this was the same last 3 pregnancies. Seems to be starting earlier this time though! I think baby may be yo-yoing up and down in there, because my heartburn has improved and I can eat more at a meal, but I know LO isn't really engaged yet because then I'll get what feels like feet literally kicking the wind out of my lungs! So I dunno. Will have to check at my next OB appt on Friday!
> 
> I had the slight menstrual odor last week and got really nervous that baby was imminent, but my BH actually decreased so I think it may have been a delayed reaction to DTD! Hehehe :)
> 
> Anyone else think that LO is kicking them in the bladder? Because today that is DEFINITELY what it feels like, and I'm gonna have to buy some Poise pads or something if this keeps up!

I just use regular pads and just change more often. I found it more expensive to use those poise pads.

Funny thing you said you had the AF smell then BH slowed, cause that is exactly what felt lie happened to me!! :shrug:


----------



## akblaze

Hi ladies!
I am due Feb 15 with our second, a baby boy. 
DD was 5 weeks early so this time I was put on the progesterone injections which has helped keep my cervix from changing much. (I was 6cm at 32 with her) This time I am 2cm and 70% effaced. 
I stopped the progesterone at 34 weeks so now the waiting game. 
I have constant BH contractions, due to an irritable uterus so that's not really a reliable labor symptom for me but they have gotten more intense. I get shooting pains down there and my whole pelvic region just aches! 
I have been consistently measuring two weeks ahead as well so I am feeling HUGE and extremely tired already! 
I have had off and on discharge for a few weeks now, most likely mucous plug but nothing out of the ordinary. 
Besides everything hurting, baby boy riding extremely low, and being exhausted.. I'm just waiting!


----------



## Batman909

Few sore BHs today but nothing else. Brought nappies and wipes so I'm ready :)


----------



## smallpeanut

Lots of pressure in my bum today so I've done some housework and now bouncing on my fit ball. X


----------



## Abbiewilko

Good morning mummy's to be! Hope you are all well..another day closer!

Woke up with period type cramps this morning but they've eased a bit now. Decided to book myself in to have my nails done and think I'll have my hair done too as a little treat to myself :)

Anyone have any treats coming up to help the days go a bit quicker?


----------



## allforthegirl

I have a walking date (which I told her she has to do weekly just so i have soothing to look forward to) with my GF tomorrow or friday, then sunday my baby shower. I may get my nails done once more before baby gets here.


----------



## wannabubba#4

I have just started aqua natal classes, which run weekly and am waiting on word back about going for aromatherapy massage. Something nice for me to look forward to, on the final looooonnngggg countdown lol. I had no signs and symptoms of labour with last pregnancy and was really disappointed to not be able to get involved in these discussions lol, was all psyched up to share contractions, losing plug etc but had totally nothing haha. Hope this one goes somewhat differently lol. Even some strong BH would be something!! 

xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

I want to get a pedicure in the next coming while, my toes are still Christmassy lol red with snowflakes! So I wanna change them up! Aftg, my shower is also this Sunday, I'm starting to get excited! But also worried that after ill just have to actually make a list and start planning for the things we still won't have! Lol


----------



## Abbiewilko

I'm going to look into aqua antenatal classes, never really thought about them before, how are you finding them wannabubba?

OurLilFlu - Love the fact that you still have Xmas toes! Definitely book yourself in to get those done lol, I painted mine the other day, what a struggle weebling about!!!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Wow... sounds so fancy ahha, I have never had my nails done in my life! never mind a massage. 

Maybe I need to treat myself more !?! 

Enjoy ladies :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

It's so worth it, and honestly when you get them done they last way longer than when I do them myself... So you can go ages in between. I went in the summer with my mil then the next time was a bit before Christmas! They were due! And most places here you get to sit on a massage chair so double relaxation duty! 

Also, since we moved I think I might try to find a place that does waxing also, I feel like I need to get sorted down below, I hate feeling like its it's either an unruly mess or a hack job lol


----------



## Abbiewilko

Has anyone else's midwife said baby may make an appearance early? I'm not holding my breath too much, but hopeful he may say hello sooner!


----------



## candyem

Abbiewilko said:


> Has anyone else's midwife said baby may make an appearance early? I'm not holding my breath too much, but hopeful he may say hello sooner!

Two different midwives said my first wouldn't make his due date. He engaged really early, I was very active throughout my pregnancy and was told at my 38 week appointment they wouldn't be seeing me again when I mentioned a sweep...

He was two weeks late.

At my last appointment, baby had started to engage and the me said that all is looking good but I chose to ignore it this time.

Hopefully yours is right though.


----------



## allforthegirl

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Wow... sounds so fancy ahha, I have never had my nails done in my life! never mind a massage.
> 
> Maybe I need to treat myself more !?!
> 
> Enjoy ladies :)

Yes girl you do! You will be so thankful for one, specially this far along!!



OurLilFlu said:


> It's so worth it, and honestly when you get them done they last way longer than when I do them myself... So you can go ages in between. I went in the summer with my mil then the next time was a bit before Christmas! They were due! And most places here you get to sit on a massage chair so double relaxation duty!
> 
> Also, since we moved I think I might try to find a place that does waxing also, I feel like I need to get sorted down below, I hate feeling like its it's either an unruly mess or a hack job lol

I was thinking of getting sugared down below, but I am not sure I want to anymore, it hurts like hell in the first place, it is supposed to hurt word while pg!! 

Oh and I love the massage chair. Though the last time I went (was about five weeks ago) the massage chair made my back more sore, as the muscles were so tender already, I had to turn it off LOL.



Abbiewilko said:


> Has anyone else's midwife said baby may make an appearance early? I'm not holding my breath too much, but hopeful he may say hello sooner!

Yes mine has, only because of my constant BH, and discomfort. I am not counting my stars just yet, cause nothing concrete is happening yet. I still think he will be early just not anytime soon. maybe 5-6 days early?!?!


----------



## pcsoph2890

I am So utterly and completely knackered today. Everywhere aches, feet and lower legs swollen. 
Is 7pm to early to go to bed???? It seems all I do when I get home is go to bed now.....
16 days to go until Induction....


----------



## allforthegirl

pcsoph2890 said:


> I am So utterly and completely knackered today. Everywhere aches, feet and lower legs swollen.
> Is 7pm to early to go to bed???? It seems all I do when I get home is go to bed now.....
> 16 days to go until Induction....

I have days like that. I can sometimes sleep like three times!! At least you have a tentative finish line!!


----------



## candyem

pcsoph2890 said:


> I am So utterly and completely knackered today. Everywhere aches, feet and lower legs swollen.
> Is 7pm to early to go to bed???? It seems all I do when I get home is go to bed now.....
> 16 days to go until Induction....

I think 7pm is a perfectly acceptable bedtime for a pregnant person. I will probably be in bed by 8. :)


----------



## dreamer_x

My feet have started swelling back up in the past few days, they're hurting when I walk too :( they were pretty swollen over new year but we put that down to travelling a lot since when we got back home, I put a rolled up duvet under my ankles at night for 2 nights and they went down pretty much straight away, but now it's coming back and it's painful this time :( trying not to complain much though because OH wants her to come within the next week and I'm still not completely ready so I'm trying to act like I'm coping well when really I'm more uncomfortable than I've ever been in my entire life! 
My maternity allowance FINALLY came in this morning, back dated from the beginning of December so a nice £660, which helped me repay OH some of what I'd borrowed recently, and then we took a trip to Pizza Hut as a treat, stopped by the toys r us on the retail park and ended up buying a cot! We were going to borrow my um's best friend's cot but it's pretty battered and a corner piece is missing to attach the base to the side and end, so we decided we were going to get a nice simple one, for quite cheap from ikea but this one was the same price and the mattress we got was cheaper so I just spent £115 in there! A bit spontaneous but at least we have one now :) 
Baby's been pretty quiet on me recently, not as strong kicks or thumps, more rolls and limbs sticking out, am I right in thinking she's sleeping a lot now and running out of room, or do you think I should get checked out?


----------



## allforthegirl

Dreamer my LO seems quitter than usual too. I still get regular movement but the movement isn't as strong as it was a week ago. But if you can't get your LO to move after a cold glass of water you may want to head in to get checked.


----------



## littlesteph

Think I over did it today :(
yesterday I was told to go on rest, look after myself and make sure I eat and drink. 
for over a week and before the hospital trips started I planned with a friend of mine to go out and have coffee with her. So I did, we took her car as I don't drive, so had to carry my son around the shops to get to the café. 
I got back home had the cramping started again. luckily they've stopped now, I still feel so sore. baby feels like he's dropped I feel like I have to walk round holding the bottom of my bump :haha: 
Doesn't help tonight was bath night for my little one, so had to bath him as hubby gets his pj's and bottle ready for when he comes out the bath. 
on the plus side I haven't had so many cramps or Braxton hicks today. but still have to be on rest. :(
have my whooping cough jab tomorrow.


----------



## Popples1

I'm definitely getting less kicks now, only a few a day. Most of the movement is rolls and ripples under the skin now. I miss those big thumps a bit, I think I'm going to be a sad once my bump has gone... Though obviously delighted to meet him finally!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Abbiewilko said:


> I'm going to look into aqua antenatal classes, never really thought about them before, how are you finding them wannabubba?
> 
> OurLilFlu - Love the fact that you still have Xmas toes! Definitely book yourself in to get those done lol, I painted mine the other day, what a struggle weebling about!!!!

I have only been to one so far but I loved it? I suffer with SPD and the water feels so good, although I had to refrain from lots of the actual exercises lol like squatting motions or side or long steps but I thoroughly enjoyed it. I think it will help keep me a lot more limber for labour too as I am very immobile a lot of the time. It was so nice to chat to other women IRL that are at similar stages as me too :happydance:


Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Wow... sounds so fancy ahha, I have never had my nails done in my life! never mind a massage.
> 
> Maybe I need to treat myself more !?!
> 
> Enjoy ladies :)

Midwife phoned tonight, I have my first aromatherapy massage booked for Friday. Yay, excited! Cannot wait. I found some of the essential oils helped to relieve the pain from my SPD last time, hoping it does this time too. I have been in so much pain this past week.



Abbiewilko said:


> Has anyone else's midwife said baby may make an appearance early? I'm not holding my breath too much, but hopeful he may say hello sooner!

No lol, my midwives all expect me to go to minimum 41weeks - all my babies bar one were late lol. I hope this one proves them all wrong lmao.




allforthegirl said:


> Dreamer my LO seems quitter than usual too. I still get regular movement but the movement isn't as strong as it was a week ago. But if you can't get your LO to move after a cold glass of water you may want to head in to get checked.

Totally agree with this hun, baby does not have as much room so movements will change but make sure you are still getting plenty, or go get checked xxxx


----------



## dreamer_x

I woke her up enough to get some good rolls and feel her stick her bum/legs out above my belly button, so I'm happy with her movement. I think I just worry because we've already had to go in once because of reduced movement, and when the movement is less noticeable like it is now, compared to a few weeks ago, I start wondering when I last felt her and if I can't remember when that was, I get a bit nervous! But she seems fine so it's all good, thanks ladies :)

I'm getting some BH at the minute, which I don't suffer with normally, along with frequent BM that seems to go from one extreme to the other, and feeling extremely nauseous! I'm hoping she isn't going to put in an appearance until the weekends over at least though! I'm supposed to be going on my university residential weekend on Friday! And it's the 2 year anniversary of when we lost our old dog on Saturday so I don't want her to arrive then! Stay out please little one, just for a few more days!


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

I'm due 2/11...

But it looks like I could be going into labor pretty soon. I found out at the OB today that I'm 2 cm dilated, 50% effaced. And then, a few minutes ago, I saw light brown when I wiped... sure enough, there was a light brown clot at the bottom of the bowl.

But I STILL haven't had any definite contractions.

My mom jokes that I'm going to wake up one of these mornings with a baby next to me and have no idea how it got there.


----------



## allforthegirl

BadMamaJAMA said:


> I'm due 2/11...
> 
> But it looks like I could be going into labor pretty soon. I found out at the OB today that I'm 2 cm dilated, 50% effaced. And then, a few minutes ago, I saw light brown when I wiped... sure enough, there was a light brown clot at the bottom of the bowl.
> 
> But I STILL haven't had any definite contractions.
> 
> My mom jokes that I'm going to wake up one of these mornings with a baby next to me and have no idea how it got there.

Oh my, well I am sure you will feel her moving her way down. Exciting. maybe you will have the next baby for Feb!!


----------



## FeistyMom

My ankles are so swollen it is now like my entire foot AND calf/shin has decided to blow up like balloons. My boots barely fit, but I don't trust the shoes that DO fit with ice on the ground. My appetite has also skyrocketed in the past few days. I am thinking that LO may be dropping a bit, but I am still getting heartburn sporadically throughout the day and anytime I think about laying down, plus I still can feel those little feet kicking into the bottom of my rib cage.

I'm kind of hoping there is nothing to any of this, cuz I want LO to stay put until at the earliest the 24th! (my other 3 were all born on the number 24th so it is special to me now).


----------



## dreamer_x

Oh and I forgot the period typed cramps on my symptom list... All of these at once, not gonna lie, I'm slightly nervous...


----------



## Popples1

I'm getting twinges in my lady bits/bladder now when he wriggles around. I'm hoping it means he is engaging because it's really annoying and I'm hoping it has a purpose rather than just being yet another pregnancy 'thing'!


----------



## allforthegirl

Fiesty Mel do you have compression stockings? I would try and put your foot way up and see if that helps&#8230;.. then put on the sock. Gosh girl I would freak out if that happen to me.

dreamer I am sure you will be fine. All these symptoms can mean nothing be preparing our bodies for weeks before our babes are even ready to come out! :hugs: Just try and take a deep breath and try and relax&#8230;.


*Full moon tonight!! Wonder how many of us go early because of this!!??*


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

I've come quite close to peeing my pants several times in the past few days... maybe she's engaged, LOL.


----------



## Kate7590

Hello ladies. We had our 36week home visit with MW yesterday.
Baby is low down with head engaged, but back to back, which is why its quite uncomfortable at the moment. Having a lot of pelvic pain too.

We had planned to go to the birth centre for the birth but after chatting things over with MW yesterday we are hoping for a home birth! Something I never thought I would want to be honest, but now Im quite looking forward to the experience and being able to relax in my own surroundings and do things when I want around the house etc. Don't know why I didn't look into it more in the beginning now. :D

Im due 11th Feb, but hoping he may come a little earlier as the pains are getting quite bad now. 36+2 now.if he can come in 2 weeks Ill be very very happy :D


----------



## allforthegirl

There are a couple of you due on the 11th!! :dance:


----------



## SweetTart78

Hi ladies....hope everyone is doing well. My burning sensation from my group b strep swab yesterday seems to be going away. I guess maybe I was extra sensitive and was irritated from it. Now my new problem....one of my preschoolers I teach had Fifths Disease so the dr wants me to come in for a blood test tomorrow to see if I am immune to it or not. Hopefully, it will be nothing to worry about :/


----------



## allforthegirl

Sweet that sounds scary. I hope you are in the clear. :hugs:


----------



## CatAndCo

Absolutely knackered. Woke up about six am yesterday, had an hour nap in the afternoon then went to bed at five pm and didn't wake up until noon next day! Dozed on and off today as well. When I was due with DD this happened a few days before I went into labour, so hoping it means something! Keep getting period type pains in my back and feeling the need to pee a lot (but not actually peeing :wacko:) and also had a bit more bloody show the other day! Everyone seems to think I won't go much longer :happydance:


----------



## SweetTart78

Well, google is my best friend although I know I shouldn't be looking stuff up because it can drive people batty. From what I read, its a rash that children are more likely to contract than adults. iIt seems to be more of a concern if u are pregnant and exposed to it in the first trimester. So, hopefully everything will be fine. Its just going to stress me because I will have to wait for blood results now :(


----------



## GPapo1013

Had my 36 week apt today. It was just a tummy check...sooo nothing too exciting happened. My fundal height is good, baby is head down, and heartbeat was 148. My group B strep test came back negative, from last week, so that was good news. Baby hasn't dropped yet, still have my plug, and I'm only having Braxton hicks. They are slowly getting stronger as the days progress, but still nothing too uncomfortable. It's all just a waiting game. My 37 week apt is next Thursday...until then!! <3


----------



## dreamer_x

I don't think anything's coming of my symptoms, thank goodness lol. I must be the only pregnant woman to have hit 37 weeks and NOT want her baby to arrive just yet! Definitely feels that way anyway! I'm incredibly frustrated though as I can't sleep, I think I slept for about an hour and a half and then woke up for a trip to the loo and another hour and a half later and I'm still here! Getting fed up of seeing 4am! :(


----------



## mumofone25

Dreamer im with you on the sleeping. . 0405 been awake for the last hour and a half grrr!

Also doesnt help that im currently trying to sleep in my sons single bed, while hes all cuddled up in my bed with daddy. Hes been a bit poorly today, usually i would just stay in my bed with them but my belly is much too a


----------



## mumofone25

Big atm x


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I could sleep all day and all night it seems. I go through phases of insomnia, where I'm up from 2am-4 or 5am but the last few days I'm just exhausted. I was up all night long Sunday night with 2 shots of terbutaline though, so maybe I'm still trying to catch up. 

I'm still bleeding, it's not the placenta according to my ultrasound and I haven't dilated any further than 3 so who knows what's happening down there. I have contractions all the time that aren't apparently doing much.


----------



## FeistyMom

I have some tights somewhere that I had for swelling issues previously but I don't know where they are so I'm just trying to elevate. But it is a battle between heartburn and swelling! So far heartburn wins in terms of needing more attention so I just have to live with the swelling. I walked a bit more today at work and I am hoping that that actually helps things. It definitely helped my pelvis and back to not sit as much. Might have made swelling worse. 

Any full moon babies out there tonight? Or maybe some tricksters landing mommy in hospital with false labor?


----------



## dreamer_x

mumofone25 said:
 

> Dreamer im with you on the sleeping. . 0405 been awake for the last hour and a half grrr!
> 
> Also doesnt help that im currently trying to sleep in my sons single bed, while hes all cuddled up in my bed with daddy. Hes been a bit poorly today, usually i would just stay in my bed with them but my belly is much too a

Aww bless, not enough room in the bed?? Haha!

Yup, 6:15am and I haven't managed to get one wink of sleep since my last post :/


----------



## gatormom2tots

Had Braxton hicks all evening about 15 minutes apart- not painful just tight. I have been really busy at work though trying to get ready for leave so I am sure it was nothing. Have first check this tomorrow to see what is going on.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I think it's at that time now where every other thing feels like something :/ haha 

been having BH quite strong for the last few evenings, last night I couldn't even eat my dinner through them, they got so painful I felt sick! This morning I had an upset tummy (tmi sorry) and some major cramping, but that could be from the sore tummy (sorry again) and now nothing! hahaha. It will stay as nothing until dinner time when I will be in agony all evening then fine the next morning. WHY every evening ? so strange :( and annoying!


----------



## Popples1

Maybe the full moon kept us all up last night? I was awake from 3 and ended up going downstairs to eat 'breakfast' and watch TV until 5.30. I've just woken up at 9.30 after eventually managing to get back to sleep. I'm a pretty good sleeper usually but just couldn't get my mind off all the jobs we have left to do. I don't feel ready for baby yet at all!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies, just wanted to say hi and hope everyone is doing okay. Lots of babies could really be born any day now, getting so exciting, and so REAL lol. 

And wow doesn't this thread move fast?? I come in at least daily and have pages and pages to get through lol xxx


----------



## mills80

Hi all, 

I just saw ths thread, my baby's due date is actually 27 Feb but I have a cervical suture which will be removed on 7 Feb so baby could cum any day after that.

I am 34 weeks today, 3 weeks to go!


----------



## wellsk

Hope everyone is doing well! Has anyone had their babies yet? 

Having terrible back pain currently and some intermittent sharp pains across my bump and pelvis (have SPD anyway, but this is completely different), the community midwife thought it could be premature labour, athough, despite this she didn't seem overly concerned. But would need to go to L&D to be monitored. But I'm really not sure! 

Waiting to see if it gets worse. Anyone else suffering similar?


----------



## dreamer_x

I managed to fall asleep around 8am, as OH was getting up to go to work! 
Symptoms have pretty much disappeared! Makes me laugh really, so much going on, and then a couple of hours later, nothing! Not that I'm complaining lol she can come any time after Monday, not before! 
She kicked the shit out of me last night while everything was going on and I was feeling like I was going to hurl, so her active movements didn't help that, but now she appears to be having a nice little rest after her half an hour of activity, haven't felt much since I've been awake. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## allforthegirl

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I think it's at that time now where every other thing feels like something :/ haha
> 
> been having BH quite strong for the last few evenings, last night I couldn't even eat my dinner through them, they got so painful I felt sick! This morning I had an upset tummy (tmi sorry) and some major cramping, but that could be from the sore tummy (sorry again) and now nothing! hahaha. It will stay as nothing until dinner time when I will be in agony all evening then fine the next morning. WHY every evening ? so strange :( and annoying!

I was like this for a whole week before my last one decided to show. With each night having even more convincing bh that made me think "this is it!!", but NOPE. It can be very frustrating, but take heed that it is doing something for you, it really is!


----------



## allforthegirl

Popples1 said:


> Maybe the full moon kept us all up last night? I was awake from 3 and ended up going downstairs to eat 'breakfast' and watch TV until 5.30. I've just woken up at 9.30 after eventually managing to get back to sleep. I'm a pretty good sleeper usually but just couldn't get my mind off all the jobs we have left to do. I don't feel ready for baby yet at all!

The full moon kept me up all night too. Oh and the nightmares I was having when sleeping was rough!!


----------



## GPapo1013

The full moon didn't keep me up, I slept like a baby, actually--yay!!! Also, hubby and I dtd this morning before he went to work--double yay!! We haven't dtd since October! (he's always weird about it) Sooo I guess the full moon was VERY good to me last night-haha!! <3


----------



## wannabubba#4

GPapo1013 said:


> The full moon didn't keep me up, I slept like a baby, actually--yay!!! Also, hubby and I dtd this morning before he went to work--double yay!! We haven't dtd since October! (he's always weird about it) Sooo I guess the full moon was VERY good to me last night-haha!! <3


Yay for fill moons in your case then lol:haha:



wellsk said:


> Hope everyone is doing well! Has anyone had their babies yet?
> 
> Having terrible back pain currently and some intermittent sharp pains across my bump and pelvis (have SPD anyway, but this is completely different), the community midwife thought it could be premature labour, athough, despite this she didn't seem overly concerned. But would need to go to L&D to be monitored. But I'm really not sure!
> 
> Waiting to see if it gets worse. Anyone else suffering similar?

 weird that at only 34 weeks she would say sounds like premature labour, but is not concerned. Have you not to go in for monitoring or anything?
Hope you are okay xx


----------



## wellsk

Wanna, yeah I know. I thought that too :shrug:
She was a new midwife, I'd never met her before, she seemed pretty unfussed by everything!
She just said if it gets worse then to go to the L&D. Luckily the pains seem to have settled a little, so I'm guessing it was/is nothing.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Ooh i slept badly last night - didn't know it was a full moon! Think it had more to do with my daughter talking in her sleep though :haha:


----------



## nat2

mills80 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just saw ths thread, my baby's due date is actually 27 Feb but I have a cervical suture which will be removed on 7 Feb so baby could cum any day after that.
> 
> I am 34 weeks today, 3 weeks to go!

hey mills... Didn't realise u were due day after me!! What part of uk are you? My doc is taking stitch out at 36... Wonder why urs is a week later?! Hope ur ok xx


----------



## mills80

nat2 said:


> mills80 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I just saw ths thread, my baby's due date is actually 27 Feb but I have a cervical suture which will be removed on 7 Feb so baby could cum any day after that.
> 
> I am 34 weeks today, 3 weeks to go!
> 
> hey mills... Didn't realise u were due day after me!! What part of uk are you? My doc is taking stitch out at 36... Wonder why urs is a week later?! Hope ur ok xxClick to expand...

Hi Nat2

All going good, thanks. Wht abt u? I live in London. 

As for the stitch removal, the procedure at my hospital is to take it out at 37/38 weeks. I had it out at 38 weeks in my last preg and was induced soon after due to having gestational diabetes.

This time its a week earlier, kinda hope I stay preg till 38 weeks tho; giv baby sum more baking time since thy r expectecting him to be tiny.:shrug:


----------



## Batman909

Nothing today just tired had such a bad sleep and it's hot and muggy feeling miserable.


----------



## mumofone25

I think i pulled a muscle in my belly last night from rolling over :/

I wonder if i will get a whole night sleep before baby gets here? ? X


----------



## wishuwerehere

I am home from work today :/ i pulled a muscle in my back at work yesterday so i'm erring on the side of caution. I work in a university library and because it's exam time atm it's crazy busy and I'm running around like a headless chicken...not what I need right now! 

mumofone, a whole night's sleep would be bliss wouldn't it? I've pretty much ruled it out though :haha:


----------



## mumofone25

Hope your backs ok. 

Oh i no, wishful thinking lol

Getting period pain in my back today, and had the return of morning sickness (well morning nausea)
Xx


----------



## nat2

mills80 said:


> nat2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mills80 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I just saw ths thread, my baby's due date is actually 27 Feb but I have a cervical suture which will be removed on 7 Feb so baby could cum any day after that.
> 
> I am 34 weeks today, 3 weeks to go!
> 
> hey mills... Didn't realise u were due day after me!! What part of uk are you? My doc is taking stitch out at 36... Wonder why urs is a week later?! Hope ur ok xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Nat2
> 
> All going good, thanks. Wht abt u? I live in London.
> 
> As for the stitch removal, the procedure at my hospital is to take it out at 37/38 weeks. I had it out at 38 weeks in my last preg and was induced soon after due to having gestational diabetes.
> 
> This time its a week earlier, kinda hope I stay preg till 38 weeks tho; giv baby sum more baking time since thy r expectecting him to be tiny.:shrug:Click to expand...


Ahhhhhh ok. I'm Birmingham way. Mines coming out at 36 weeks so within the next 2 weeks.... eeeeek! Sooooo nervous!

I have a funny feeling that i'm not going to last much longer after the stitch is out.... been having super strange twinges / pains down there and baby is low and i keep feeling pressure!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Anyone else getting labour and delivery or baby dreams the last few days?? Wow am i ever!!


----------



## wellsk

Funnily enough, yes! I dreamt that I had my bloody show. I was kinda disappointed when I woke up that it wasn't real :blush:


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh that would be disappointing! I would feel the same. Though I had one dream that I was already holding my baby. So I hear you, cause that baby was just gorgeous!!


----------



## smallpeanut

Little update from me... Ever tired as you'd expect with a one year old, a dog and three horses... Ready for bed already. I also keep having dreams I'm finally in labour :) but I keep dreaming I have twins!!!!! Although there is only one in there :) 

We pick up the birthing pool on Sunday morning. I'm going to set it up Sunday evening and try it out!!! Beyond excited. We packed our just incase bag today and also got the labour box sorted. Feel like we're getting somewhere! 

Hope you ladies are doing well xx


----------



## candyem

I have had so many labour dreams! They wake me up and the second I drift off again, the dream carries on! It is exhausting!

Also keep waking up thinking baby has turned breech...

I have just had a mammouth cleaning session. Been going for hours and just realised how much I have done. Got a few new cleaning products that I just had to use. Just the ironing now. 

Maybe this is the start of nesting. I am so paranoid that I will go into labour and my house won't be spotless...


----------



## Meshuggah

I am 37 + 2 and due on feb 5th. For the past 2 weeks I have been experiencing menstrual type cramping, increased braxton hicks, and increased discharge. This morning I woke up with pretty bad back and lower abdominal cramping with heavier mucus discharge, but the cramps have now gone away :( also had a huge nesting urge all day yesterday and organized my entire apartment, scrubbed all floors etc. Hoping this could mean labour will be soon! I really dont want to be overdue.


----------



## allforthegirl

With those signs I wouldn't think you would be over due, but it could still be a while yet. Frustrating isn't it???


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Today I had so much discharge (sorry) that I thought I had wet myself :/ BARF!


----------



## allforthegirl

All these great signs. I am getting nothing more!! BLAH!


----------



## Lucy3

Hi ladies! Love that you're having labor and baby dreams, I haven't had them since the 20 weeks scan, hope they come back! My dreams ALWAYS involve cakes! Yep! There will be a yummy cupcake or full sized cake popped in there somewhere. Sometimes I'm jealous of someone eating one, I chase them (the cupcake!) and the other night I had one where Mrs Patmore from Downtown Abbey took me to a cake shop! Pointless, non labor watching dribble, but just had to share !


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Nothing new and exciting here either. 

I have come to the realization that I should just refrain from posting elsewhere, besides pg groups. Non pregnant women say the most stupid things and just PISS ME OFF. I think I'm a LITTLE on edge with this waiting thing. If one more person says "OH, she needs to cook longer" or "She'll be here soon enough". . .I might just snap. My DOCTOR says she is FINE TO COME NOW so screw you. Sorry, I digress. LOL! She is nearly 7 pounds, had steroid shots and I'm past 36 weeks. I'll go ahead and listen to my doctor okay? smh

My doc has said ANY DAY for 2 weeks now. . .I've had 2 days of mag sulfate, 4 terbutaline shots, 2 steroid shots, am on procardia and insulin daily. . .I'm just feeling done.


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie - :hug: 

Funny thing that now with this truck thing (dh was in an accident) I am not sure if I am ready for baby to come now. thinking of all of this just being bad timing!! Such a stressful time!


----------



## Masonsbaby

I've got colostrum! Lol I haven't had anything until now so am hoping its a sign labours not toooo far away :)


----------



## Abbiewilko

allforthegirl said:


> Kellie - :hug:
> 
> Funny thing that now with this truck thing (dh was in an accident) I am not sure if I am ready for baby to come now. thinking of all of this just being bad timing!! Such a stressful time!

I hope he is ok? :hugs:

Nothing new from me, lots of cramping and a bump which is softer today than yesterday.. :( not sure why at all!! Still no BH yet... 

Second antenatal class tomorrow so looking forward to that, and I will be 37 weeks yay!! I also have my baby shower :)

Was going to say something else but baby brain has got to me! X


----------



## allforthegirl

Abbiewilko said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Kellie - :hug:
> 
> Funny thing that now with this truck thing (dh was in an accident) I am not sure if I am ready for baby to come now. thinking of all of this just being bad timing!! Such a stressful time!
> 
> I hope he is ok? :hugs:
> 
> Nothing new from me, lots of cramping and a bump which is softer today than yesterday.. :( not sure why at all!! Still no BH yet...
> 
> Second antenatal class tomorrow so looking forward to that, and I will be 37 weeks yay!! I also have my baby shower :)
> 
> Was going to say something else but baby brain has got to me! XClick to expand...

He is ok, was not harmed at all. Thank you!!:flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG I think he dropped a bit again! I am ravenous!! I have to stop eating or I am going to gain 4 lbs in one day. Any one else really hungry out of no where??

I am also having some good and strong BH, Still don't think I am going into labour any time soon, but it is getting closer and closer!!


----------



## wellsk

I think they often say you feel hungier just before labour in order to get energy :)

I wish I knew what my body was doing! I'm almost 35 weeks, so a touch early (but I'm not top concerned as I was born far more premature than this point and my midwife seemed fine and said they'd let me labour naturally now :shrug:) but my back is in constant agony and I'm getting lots of period pain cramps around the bottom of my bump. And Thursday night I'm confident I had 4 contractions over 2 hours. Having to go to the loo (for a BM) about 5 times a day :wacko:

Feeling really paranoid about all these, I really don't know what to think. I'm probably overthinking and I'm just getting late pregnancy pains :shrug:

When I told my midwife, she was really unbothered! :dohh:


----------



## Ladybuggz

I'm also VERY hungry, maybe it is a sign!!! I've pretty much eaten the weekly groceries in 3 days. I know it's terrible but I can't get enough cheese, chocolate, biscuits and potatoes!


----------



## smallpeanut

Ladybuggz said:


> I'm also VERY hungry, maybe it is a sign!!! I've pretty much eaten the weekly groceries in 3 days. I know it's terrible but I can't get enough cheese, chocolate, biscuits and potatoes!

Mash potato and chips! NOM :thumbup:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

37 weeks!!! I want him to come now... I don&#8217;t have any stretch marks yet ! But I can see the start of one right next to my belly button ! If he comes now I might still be safe... how shallow ahah


----------



## candyem

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> 37 weeks!!! I want him to come now... I dont have any stretch marks yet ! But I can see the start of one right next to my belly button ! If he comes now I might still be safe... how shallow ahah

Haha!

I escaped my first pregnancy stretch mark free.

I haven't got any yet, but there is still time for some to pop up. 

Hope he comes soon :)


----------



## cruise

I get those insatiable hunger days once in a while. Having one of those today in fact, first time since Christmas. I figure it's my body's way of telling me to get more nutrients, so I eat veggies.


----------



## Katiie

I'm so beyond waiting for labour. 
I just want this baby out. 

as for the colostrum past post ....
I'm afraid I've been producing since 16 weeks lol. 
I've been told I can express now as my boobs are engorging and hanging over the top of my bra!!
I get over an ounce out of my left and hardly anything out of my right. 
It's all good nipple stimulation!

Today I've cleaned and cleaned and cleaned. 
And my little boy has been a complete pain up the back side. 

He's started acting up the last 2 days, just what we need. 
He's started hitting my partner and spitting if he doesn't get his own way. 
The naughty step just doesn't work for him. 
Right now he's crying for absolutely no reason.


----------



## wannabenewmum

I just made the most beautiful oregano and basil bread Delish problem us nearly eaten the whole thing mmmm


Oops sorry this was meant for somewhere else lol xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

i thought that the sign you are about to go into labour was an upset stomach not hunger&#8230; Interesting. 

Tomorrow is my shower, and I will be 38 weeks&#8230;.. 

dont' think labour is coming right away for me as I have the biggest lazy bone a live. I look at my house and the mess my other four have left and I feel no need to clean it AT ALL!


----------



## Katiie

I felt like that today. 
Just kept looking at the mess.... Thinking can I be bothered to move?

Answer. No. 

But I did clean it all.


----------



## pcsoph2890

I'm 37w tomorrow and no signs of anything. I think I'm possibly too tired to tell at times.
Nursery all done so no nesting needed.
House relatively clean so no major frantic cleaning
No leaking
Cm appearing the same as usual
Good looser poo' s - they have been like that for a couple of weeks now....
Bh come and go but nothing major
Baby's head engaged and down

I'm being induced on the 3rd so may bypass all the usual symptoms!!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

So nauseated. . .waiting for some phenegren to hopefully take the edge off. Low back ache as well. I'll be induced the first week of Feb if I don't go before at least.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am extremely stressed out. My son with Autism came up stairs in such an emotional fit he was saying he doesn't want to live any more. I know I have to take his words with a grain of salt as he doesn't understand what those words mean, but it has still made me realize that he needs more help, as what we are doing isn't enough. :sad1: I am feeling pretty dang low right now. Who said I needed all of this stress right now? My belly is just darn right sore at the moment. I just seriously cannot deal with these kids right now. All of them seem to have this bad attitude. I am going to be needing some Divinely help today that is for absolute sure!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

:( that breaks my heart to hear aftg, I responded on the other thread but just take it easy on yourself, these situations are tough esp while pregnant, so be kind. I'm sure you will find some support for him, you're doing the best you can!


----------



## Moulder86

Well after losing more of my plug, diarrhoea on and off for a few days, period pains and back ache I thought I might be in luck but so far nothing and he still hasn't turned so think I'm just going to have to wait till my section 29th &#55357;&#56852; xx


----------



## Dancerforlife

Katiie I was going to post about engorgement! I'll have to ask my doctor about being able to express now.

I'm also having an issue with my LO acting up :( We tried to go to a hockey game last night and had to leave part way into the second period she was acting up so much. I don't feel so terrible because at least it was loud there so no one seemed to care but still that's how it is all the time and I'm getting a bit terrified of how I'll manage a finnicky 2.5 year old and newborn. I guess I'll manage because I have to!

I'm sorry aftg, that has to be so difficult to hear :hugs: try to stay strong, hope you can get him an earlier appt and it helps with your stress.


----------



## allforthegirl

I can hardly walk today. It felt like he was going to fall out at one point. Then while out with my kids at a toy store I felt like I couldn't stand any longer. My belly just got so heavy out of no where. Anyone have that issue?


----------



## Katiie

Nope. 
Infact I'm pretty sure my baby has disengaged! :(

https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/Mobile%20Uploads/DE109679-8FAD-4D41-9C93-28BACBE54FFB.jpg


----------



## Kay_Baby

Second babies engage and disengage a lot. Its because its all loose from last time round. I dropped a load last week and then he's back up now.

my son is being the biggest pain in the arse today for no reason to the point I'm wondering how I will cope. I guess we just have to and on top of that no signs of anything at all and I could really do with a burst of energy combined with a big nesting session cause I really need to do some serious housework.


----------



## Katiie

My son was a pain up the arse yesterday too. 
Today he's much better. He just keeps getting EVERYTHING out and I just want to tidy!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Anyone else losing weight right now? I haven't lost much or anything maybe two pounds?!?! My weight jumped up one day now it is slowly going down. Hey I am good with that really I am, and then I read this and I am even more happy. https://www.womenandinfants.org/pregnancyplanner/signs-of-labor-pregnancy-planner.cfm I wonder how much i will actually lose before baby is born. 

So even though my ticker says tomorrow I am retracting it cause I really don't want him born on the anniversary to my first three's fathers death&#8230;.. I don't want that at all. So I will be avoiding everything to make him come until after. They both need their own day!! One to grieve and one to celebrate!!


----------



## wellsk

I'm very sorry for your loss aftg! I can understand why you wouldn't want your little one to be born on that day. Fingers crossed it doesn't happen :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

I will just keeping my legs closed tight!! :haha:


----------



## wellsk

Haha! I can imagine sitting there with a watch and legs crossed, waiting for it to turn midnight! 

I might sound really mental now, but does anyone know if it's okay to have painted nails when looking after your newborn? It's probably an obvious 'of course it is!', but I just thought since you can't have painted nails when you work in hospitals and restaurants for hygiene reasons... :shrug:


----------



## allforthegirl

It is fine. The reasons for not having it in hospitals and restaurants is because of contamination of food or wounds and sorts. If you are worried that baby will ingest it then don't wear any. :shrug: I am not all that worried about it and I am on baby #5 LOL


----------



## OurLilFlu

Also, basically the chips in nail polish or the grooves of fake nails harbour more bacteria than short, clean unpolished nails... For me, I think the difference is negligible, but i still do it for my job. That said, I find that if I have fake nails or polish on i wouldn't notice as easily that my nails are dirty... But really I say the risk to baby is about zilch! Wash your hands and keep your nails as clean as you normally do polish, gel/acrylic or not!


----------



## wellsk

Thanks both I was just wondering as I was painting my nails earlier and couldn't find anything about it from Dr Google. :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

A4TG ~ I have lost 5lbs in the last week, 3 from Tuesday-Friday.


----------



## allforthegirl

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> A4TG ~ I have lost 5lbs in the last week, 3 from Tuesday-Friday.

:yipee: I still think you are going to go first before me love!!:happydance:


----------



## leigh5tom

Hi everyone I'm 36+1 with my second, we are team yellow  I was 16 days overdue with my first, and was induced, does anyone know my chances of going naturally this time?? xxxx


----------



## candyem

leigh5tom said:


> Hi everyone I'm 36+1 with my second, we are team yellow  I was 16 days overdue with my first, and was induced, does anyone know my chances of going naturally this time?? xxxx

My son was two weeks late but I just managed to beat my induction. Sorry can't help, but lots of people say second babies come a bit earlier so there is a bit of hope for us!

We are also team yellow. Do you have a feeling about either sex?


----------



## wannabubba#4

candyem said:


> leigh5tom said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I'm 36+1 with my second, we are team yellow  I was 16 days overdue with my first, and was induced, does anyone know my chances of going naturally this time?? xxxx
> 
> My son was two weeks late but I just managed to beat my induction. Sorry can't help, but lots of people say second babies come a bit earlier so there is a bit of hope for us!
> 
> We are also team yellow. Do you have a feeling about either sex?Click to expand...




leigh5tom said:


> Hi everyone I'm 36+1 with my second, we are team yellow  I was 16 days overdue with my first, and was induced, does anyone know my chances of going naturally this time?? xxxx

Hope this one does come sooner for you but in my experience they have all been later ( bar one baby who came timely at 39+3) . First baby was 40+3; then number 2 was 40+8, then 39+3 then my latest to bless us with his arrival, my fourth was born after being induced at 40+14 :( hoping this baby is not much later than 40+14 this time lol, but declining induction this time :)


----------



## MelliPaige

Lost lots of my plug last night, everytime i went to the bathroom there was more, lots of Braxton hicks contractions last night too! Good signs :) the doctor is gonna start checking me for dilation tomorrow..SOOO hopeful that I've made at least a little progress towards having him!


----------



## dreamer_x

I'm getting fed up now :( people due after me are having more signs than me! As far as I can tell, I haven't even lost any of my plug! Unless it's coming out in excess discharge, but I can't tell! Not having any other symptoms at all any more! Starting to look up home induction methods, I don't want to be pregnant any more! OH's getting really impatient now too which is driving me mad! 
Tempted to walk round to my mums tomorrow, it's only a 20 minute walk but it might make some difference!


----------



## littlesteph

I have my growth scan tomorrow, I am so nervous. I just had a look at my notes and now wish I didn't. I though baby was measuring 2 weeks behind. I had a look and he's actually measuring closer to 3 weeks behind.
I feel like his growth has slowed, which worries me. my first measured 3 weeks behind and I was induced the following week. if he's growth has slowed, it might mean I'm having this baby in the next few weeks.


----------



## wellsk

Fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow hun! Really hope little one's growth is okay :hugs:


----------



## littlesteph

thank you,


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Good luck Steph!


----------



## littlesteph

thank you,
I'm getting quite nervous.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hope all is well with bubs at your scan, littlesteph xxx


----------



## Ladybuggz

littlesteph- I had a growth scan at 36 weeks and have another this Wednesday (to check everythings okay) as my FH measurement has stayed at 31cm for the past 6 weeks. I was really nervous beforehand but the consultant suspects that I'm just having a small baby (his femur measurement was in the 5th percentile). Is it your fundal height that's measuring a few weeks behind? Hope everything goes well :flower:


----------



## Kate7590

Rant alert!!
Im really uncomfortable :(
If I'm sat down or lay in bed for more than 2 minutes my legs get crampy and I have to stand up, this means I have to wait until Im really exhausted to go to bed and just pass out quickly or I'm up most of the night with leg cramps that just won't go!
Im also having horrible pelvic pain, it really feels as if he's pushing bones apart and its just ARGHH!!!
He's still squirming a lot though so I know he's not coming anytime soon.
Im 37wks on tuesday and have a MW appt on thursday and Im really considering asking her if there is anything at all that can be done earlier than 40wks to try and get him moving!!
Iv really been fine with most pregnancy things up until a few weeks ago, now it seems I'm having so much jip with everything, I just want it to be over now :(


----------



## littlesteph

Ladybuggz said:


> littlesteph- I had a growth scan at 36 weeks and have another this Wednesday (to check everythings okay) as my FH measurement has stayed at 31cm for the past 6 weeks. I was really nervous beforehand but the consultant suspects that I'm just having a small baby (his femur measurement was in the 5th percentile). Is it your fundal height that's measuring a few weeks behind? Hope everything goes well :flower:

wow, have they said what they are going to do if baby has slowed down in growth.
last time I only had the one growth scan at 35 weeks and he was out the following week. 
yea my bump is measuring 2 weeks behind, was pretty much right on track through out most of the pregnancy, then it started to measure a week behind as I hit the last tri.


----------



## wannabenewmum

Anyone ever experienced back pain in early labour??? I got some back ache comes in waves I think occasionally tightens my tummy although no cramping there early labour or wishful thinking???? :D


----------



## littlesteph

Kate have you tried using hot water bottle on your legs. I suffer from RLS and this pregnancy it's been pretty bad but have found using a hot water bottle and putting a few pillows under my legs really help. haven't really found anything to help the hip pain though. although did use a pregnancy V shaped pillow the other night and it helped to ease it.


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

wannabenewmum said:


> Anyone ever experienced back pain in early labour??? I got some back ache comes in waves I think occasionally tightens my tummy although no cramping there early labour or wishful thinking???? :D

Sounds exactly like what I'm going through! As of Wednesday, I'm 2 cm dilated and 50% effaced.. so it could be!


----------



## littlesteph

wannabenewmum I know there must be some people who do as when I went into hospital on Tuesday because of cramping and back pain they were worried about pre-term labour. 
back pain is really common now though. I find myself having to get hubby to rub my back most nights because of it, paracetamol don't really hit the pain


----------



## Ladybuggz

littlesteph said:


> Ladybuggz said:
> 
> 
> littlesteph- I had a growth scan at 36 weeks and have another this Wednesday (to check everythings okay) as my FH measurement has stayed at 31cm for the past 6 weeks. I was really nervous beforehand but the consultant suspects that I'm just having a small baby (his femur measurement was in the 5th percentile). Is it your fundal height that's measuring a few weeks behind? Hope everything goes well :flower:
> 
> wow, have they said what they are going to do if baby has slowed down in growth.
> last time I only had the one growth scan at 35 weeks and he was out the following week.
> yea my bump is measuring 2 weeks behind, was pretty much right on track through out most of the pregnancy, then it started to measure a week behind as I hit the last tri.Click to expand...

As of yet the consultant hasn't mentioned what might have to be done in regards to slowed growth, I'm thinking that this scan coming will be the deciding factor. My bump was measuring on target until the 32 week mark, since that point the FH measurement seems to have just frozen. I'm wondering whether baby dropping has something to do with it (he was 1/5 engaged at 32 weeks). I know that FH isn't that accurate so hoping the scan this week will provide some more conclusive answers and we'll go from there. 

I've read of so many ladies that have been in similar situations where bubs growth is great despite the small bump measurement, wishing you luck for tomorrow :flower:


----------



## littlesteph

Ladybuggz said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladybuggz said:
> 
> 
> littlesteph- I had a growth scan at 36 weeks and have another this Wednesday (to check everythings okay) as my FH measurement has stayed at 31cm for the past 6 weeks. I was really nervous beforehand but the consultant suspects that I'm just having a small baby (his femur measurement was in the 5th percentile). Is it your fundal height that's measuring a few weeks behind? Hope everything goes well :flower:
> 
> wow, have they said what they are going to do if baby has slowed down in growth.
> last time I only had the one growth scan at 35 weeks and he was out the following week.
> yea my bump is measuring 2 weeks behind, was pretty much right on track through out most of the pregnancy, then it started to measure a week behind as I hit the last tri.Click to expand...
> 
> As of yet the consultant hasn't mentioned what might have to be done in regards to slowed growth, I'm thinking that this scan coming will be the deciding factor. My bump was measuring on target until the 32 week mark, since that point the FH measurement seems to have just frozen. I'm wondering whether baby dropping has something to do with it (he was 1/5 engaged at 32 weeks). I know that FH isn't that accurate so hoping the scan this week will provide some more conclusive answers and we'll go from there.
> 
> I've read of so many ladies that have been in similar situations where bubs growth is great despite the small bump measurement, wishing you luck for tomorrow :flower:Click to expand...

I know that how baby is positioned can effect FH. it is scary seeing your bump not really change as you think it should. 
I've gone through this with my first. I remember having the scan and then having to see the consultant a few days later and it was there they told me I had to be induced. 
I think the waiting after the scan to see the consultant is just as nerve recking as waiting for the scan. 

yea I've heard of quite a few people with small bumps go on to have 7lb+ babies. 
thank you, hoping i'll be able to sleep tonight :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow lots of things going on on this thread today. I am amazed that we haven't had any babies on here yet. I woke up this morning with a nasty lightening crotch every time I stood up. Not so bad now. Wow it is was very uncomfortable.


----------



## Batman909

Ladybuggz said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladybuggz said:
> 
> 
> littlesteph- I had a growth scan at 36 weeks and have another this Wednesday (to check everythings okay) as my FH measurement has stayed at 31cm for the past 6 weeks. I was really nervous beforehand but the consultant suspects that I'm just having a small baby (his femur measurement was in the 5th percentile). Is it your fundal height that's measuring a few weeks behind? Hope everything goes well :flower:
> 
> wow, have they said what they are going to do if baby has slowed down in growth.
> last time I only had the one growth scan at 35 weeks and he was out the following week.
> yea my bump is measuring 2 weeks behind, was pretty much right on track through out most of the pregnancy, then it started to measure a week behind as I hit the last tri.Click to expand...
> 
> As of yet the consultant hasn't mentioned what might have to be done in regards to slowed growth, I'm thinking that this scan coming will be the deciding factor. My bump was measuring on target until the 32 week mark, since that point the FH measurement seems to have just frozen. I'm wondering whether baby dropping has something to do with it (he was 1/5 engaged at 32 weeks). I know that FH isn't that accurate so hoping the scan this week will provide some more conclusive answers and we'll go from there.
> 
> I've read of so many ladies that have been in similar situations where bubs growth is great despite the small bump measurement, wishing you luck for tomorrow :flower:Click to expand...

Being 1/5 engaged could explain it. That's about as engaged as you can get.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Katiie

It's written in my notes that baby is 4/5 engaged. 
I'm hoping baby keeps moving on down !


----------



## allforthegirl

I have no idea what engagement he is at right now. I just want him to keep moving down, even it does hurt A LOT!


----------



## mumofone25

I had awful lower back pain in labour with my son, it was almost constant with waves of intensity. 

I ve lost a bit of weight in the last few days (good as i put on far too much over xmas) 

Anyone else get awful pressure when they are in the car? Even a 10min journey seems to cause pain atm :/


----------



## wannabenewmum

BadMamaJAMA said:


> wannabenewmum said:
> 
> 
> Anyone ever experienced back pain in early labour??? I got some back ache comes in waves I think occasionally tightens my tummy although no cramping there early labour or wishful thinking???? :D
> 
> Sounds exactly like what I'm going through! As of Wednesday, I'm 2 cm dilated and 50% effaced.. so it could be!Click to expand...

It eased off by two in morning but this is the second time I have experienced this mmmm does make me wonder fingers crossed eh xx


----------



## leigh5tom

candyem said:


> leigh5tom said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I'm 36+1 with my second, we are team yellow  I was 16 days overdue with my first, and was induced, does anyone know my chances of going naturally this time?? xxxx
> 
> My son was two weeks late but I just managed to beat my induction. Sorry can't help, but lots of people say second babies come a bit earlier so there is a bit of hope for us!
> 
> We are also team yellow. Do you have a feeling about either sex?Click to expand...

I honestly have no idea lol. I was always adamant it wound be another girl because our family is overrun with them, however I'm now so sure now, I'm carrying differently this time, I'm all out the front whereas with my daughter I was all around. I don't mind either way though  how about you?

I'm soooo hoping I'll go naturally, fingers crossed but looking as peoea replies it seems unlikely wahhh :-( xxx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Nothing NOTHING ... NOTHING.....


----------



## Abbiewilko

Nothing over here! Still no BH or lost plug.. As far as I'm aware.

Come on baby!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Might go out and drive over some pot holes..... hahaha


----------



## Abbiewilko

Lol! Sounds like a good plan!

Keep getting people tell me my bump is small so think I will be overdue as he must need to grow some more. Hoping I won't but like everyone says he will come when he's ready...!


----------



## dreamer_x

Well me and OH DTD last night for the first time since Christmas and now I know why - bloody hell it was uncomfortable! BUT I did start to get some mild cramping last night, it was short lived, but I still felt it, then I've been to the toilet this morning and have started losing my plug! So hopefully the midwife will be happy to book me in to be induced tomorrow after my sweep! Fingers crossed anyway!


----------



## Katiie

In having little niggles today!
On and off, but no contractions. 

I don't think it is anything.
Dam it. :dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

mumofone25 said:


> I had awful lower back pain in labour with my son, it was almost constant with waves of intensity.
> 
> I ve lost a bit of weight in the last few days (good as i put on far too much over xmas)
> 
> Anyone else get awful pressure when they are in the car? Even a 10min journey seems to cause pain atm :/

Some times yes I do get that pain, like i have been sitting for way too long.



Katiie said:


> In having little niggles today!
> On and off, but no contractions.
> 
> I don't think it is anything.
> Dam it. :dohh:

Ok so I have no idea what niggles are.. :shrug::blush:


----------



## dreamer_x

allforthegirl said:


> mumofone25 said:
> 
> 
> I had awful lower back pain in labour with my son, it was almost constant with waves of intensity.
> 
> I ve lost a bit of weight in the last few days (good as i put on far too much over xmas)
> 
> Anyone else get awful pressure when they are in the car? Even a 10min journey seems to cause pain atm :/
> 
> Some times yes I do get that pain, like i have been sitting for way too long.
> 
> 
> 
> Katiie said:
> 
> 
> In having little niggles today!
> On and off, but no contractions.
> 
> I don't think it is anything.
> Dam it. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so I have no idea what niggles are.. :shrug::blush:Click to expand...

:') ahaha, by niggles, I think Katie means just like, little cramps or feelings or something. It's a phrase we use over here to describe little things that are irritating, like, if you had a 'niggling thought', it would be a thought that was annoying you, generally a negative one.


----------



## MelliPaige

Dr. Said I'm not dialated any but I am starting to thin! Gives me a little hope :)


----------



## dreamer_x

Pains and cramps in my back...not too frequent, but definitely there! Could be the very start, but trying not to think too much into it - which is pretty hard!


----------



## Kate7590

Urmthis is a weird kinda gross Q but. is it normal to have looser BMs towards the end?
Im 37weeks tomorrow, and have been having looser BMs for the last few days :wacko: also having quite bad pain in my pelvis/ downstairs area :blush: as if he's moving down and pushing on bones.


----------



## MelliPaige

Kate7590 said:


> Urmthis is a weird kinda gross Q but. is it normal to have looser BMs towards the end?
> Im 37weeks tomorrow, and have been having looser BMs for the last few days :wacko: also having quite bad pain in my pelvis/ downstairs area :blush: as if he's moving down and pushing on bones.

Boy I hope so! I've been constipated for a week now..


----------



## wellsk

Yeah its perfectly normal to have looser BMs. I think it's meant to be because your body is trying to flush everything out :thumbup:


----------



## Katiie

Yes! Sorry, niggles are pains, aches & cramps. 

All in my lower bump. 
Owwwwie. 

Been having them all day. 
Have increased cm too.


----------



## cruise

I've had loose BMs for two weeks, no other signs of early labor. Definitely a welcome break from constipation.


----------



## wtbmummy

I have been reading but not posting to much in here for fear of getting my hopes up :blush: 
But today I feel like I need to share. 
I have been drinking RLT for just over a week and eatibg pinapple daily as well as adding the odd bit of spice to some meals :blush: 
Well I have been having painful bh for about a week now. Hubby checked my cervix last week n said it felt like 1cm dilated. Then yesterday n today I have had more BH reversing from my back to bump, had lots of loose bm's. Last night DH checked my cervix again n said he felt babies head but couldnt tell how dilated I was. Oh n I keep getting light headed also n craving very fatty foods :blush:

Well today I txt my mw my symptoms (not that hubby had checked my cervix though) and just from my symptoms she txt me back saying 

"Sounds like could be start of earlylabor to me ;)" 

:happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Feeling very happy and positive despite these painful BH that come n go, at least I know they doing something :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

Thank you I felt silly asking lol. 

I have been having loose stool for a while. Not watery but not formed either. (Sorry) this morning could almost be called diareah. :blush:

Other than this I feel fantastic! Like I am a month less than I am! Very strange. I feel almost too good!


----------



## Batman909

Seems the more pregnant I get the less labour symptoms I have wtf? Not even my usual BHs. This is bull I do not want to go two weeks over like last time. Ill be lighting a fire and smoking it out lol even Sex doesn't do anything but make me tired lol


----------



## FeistyMom

I'm having regular BH every evening. I think this is more an indication that I need to drink more water during the day than labor though. I had thought maybe things were heating up and that I'd go early (my other 3 were all born on the 24th of their different months, so I thought maybe I'd be early and hit Jan 24..), but I remembered something this weekend.

You know the linea nigra? Dark vertical line that can appear between belly button and pubic area? Well, I most definitely had a very distinct line before labor with my previous 3, but I checked the mirror and NOTHING. Not so much as a light shadow! So, I am dialing down the labor watching for myself, other than checking to see if the line is showing up :)

On the other hand, last week at my doc appt, my nurse reminded me that I should get to the hospital at the first sign of labor, since I've gone so quickly the other times. It is just hard because with my first 2, I had regular building contractions under 5 minutes apart... and it was just false labor. So I ended up getting sent home TWICE, so when I had similar contractions with #3, I ignored them.... until my water broke and barely made it to the hospital. So I might be in for several extra and unproductive trips to the hospital with this one, depending on which history repeats!

I will say this about 3rd tri symptoms - I don't like them  So uncomfortable!!!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Who will be the first feb mumma? I want to know :haha:

With the loose BMs that was basically my only sign with my daughter - think it's your body *ahem* flushing out, as it were....

got my 34 week midwife appt on weds (was supposed to be today but had to change so i will actually be 35 weeks...) anyone in UK, will she just check position of baby/how I'm feeling? is there much else to do at this stage? Basically just wondering how long appt will be as me and hubs both have the morning off whilst dd is in nursery :haha:


----------



## littlesteph

feeling pretty gutted, thought I was going to have a growth scan today, get there and its turns that the appointment was to be hooked up to a fetal heart monitor. the midwife there thinks this pregnancy will end up the same way it did last time. She said I have to wait to see what the consultant says but chances they'll refer me to twice weekly fetal monitoring and then have baby at 36 weeks.


----------



## wellsk

I had been wondering how you'd got on. I'm sorry they didn't scan you, does seem a little odd as surely that without it they can't tell the size of little one :shrug:

Hope everything goes okay :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Batman - I hear you. I have noticed the longer I go, the less I have BH and for me that is really strange with IU I am always contracting. I agree with the sex it has been doing diddily for me too. Though tonight we will be doing it every night just to get that prostaglandin deposit in!! The longer it stays in the more powerful the prostaglandin's are!!

Feisty that is so weird as I have never really have had that line and I am notching my belly button is turning brown&#8230; and have a slight line above that is increasingly getting Dr. Why in the world does this happen so close to the end? Do you know?


----------



## littlesteph

wellsk said:


> I had been wondering how you'd got on. I'm sorry they didn't scan you, does seem a little odd as surely that without it they can't tell the size of little one :shrug:
> 
> Hope everything goes okay :hugs:

they know he's measuring at least 3 weeks behind, but won't do another scan unless the consultant thinks I need one. they said that because I have been having reduced fetal movments a few times last week, she pretty sure he could be measuring further behind, and that it could very well be the start of iugr again. I just have to call any time I don't feel him move for a while


----------



## Kay0102

Hope all my fellow Feb mummys are ok. NO symptoms to report here. BHs seem to have reduced over the last few weeks I'm taking 6 RLT capsules due to a 90+ hr labour ending in failure to progress with DS. I am at my last consultant appt on Thurs to discuss all final info for vbac. I'm still working and am until due date so everything going quick right now xx


----------



## Kay0102

double post


----------



## pollydolly

Had constant backache all day! Horrendous backache that won't leave no matter how I change position or how much water I drink.
Also getting lots of tightenings!
Hoping it's the start of things! X


----------



## Batman909

FeistyMom said:


> I'm having regular BH every evening. I think this is more an indication that I need to drink more water during the day than labor though. I had thought maybe things were heating up and that I'd go early (my other 3 were all born on the 24th of their different months, so I thought maybe I'd be early and hit Jan 24..), but I remembered something this weekend.
> 
> You know the linea nigra? Dark vertical line that can appear between belly button and pubic area? Well, I most definitely had a very distinct line before labor with my previous 3, but I checked the mirror and NOTHING. Not so much as a light shadow! So, I am dialing down the labor watching for myself, other than checking to see if the line is showing up :)
> 
> On the other hand, last week at my doc appt, my nurse reminded me that I should get to the hospital at the first sign of labor, since I've gone so quickly the other times. It is just hard because with my first 2, I had regular building contractions under 5 minutes apart... and it was just false labor. So I ended up getting sent home TWICE, so when I had similar contractions with #3, I ignored them.... until my water broke and barely made it to the hospital. So I might be in for several extra and unproductive trips to the hospital with this one, depending on which history repeats!
> 
> I will say this about 3rd tri symptoms - I don't like them  So uncomfortable!!!

I have that line all the way to the top. It's funny how u get it what a random thing to happen. I wish there was a clear indicator labour will start soon like your belly button lights up or something lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## allforthegirl

Here is my weird coloured belly button, stretched to no end :haha:


----------



## Dancerforlife

I noticed the same thing the other day! I had the dark line with DD but this time, nothing! Anyone know why it shows up/doesn't show up?


----------



## OurLilFlu

I've had a line since early second tri I think. There's an old wives take about gender and whether or not the line goes up past a certain point... I figured it was just something about your pigmentation... But I didn't realize each pregnancy it could be different! Hmmm!


----------



## Batman909

I've had the line all three pregnancies and had 3 boys?


----------



## allforthegirl

I think it is weird that my belly button changed colour and I do have a line for the first time going from my button up, not lower. So weird. You just can't see it on camera.

So what is that they say about where it goes??


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

They're dropping like flies on my Feb DDG on facebook. There's only 32 mama's and baby #9 is on the way. . .2 sets of twins in there.


----------



## FeistyMom

No clue on why we get that line or why it is different sometimes. 

I really thought this baby was going to be born Friday but I have none of the labor signs that I've had previously so... Guess this might end up being a valentines baby after all!


----------



## Batman909

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> They're dropping like flies on my Feb DDG on facebook. There's only 32 mama's and baby #9 is on the way. . .2 sets of twins in there.

Holy moly knowing my luck ill have mine in MARCH!


----------



## CatAndCo

Dancerforlife said:


> I noticed the same thing the other day! I had the dark line with DD but this time, nothing! Anyone know why it shows up/doesn't show up?

I've been wondering the same thing! With DD I had a line right up my tummy but this time i've gotten nothing. :shrug:
I think it might have to do with size, i'm much smaller thing time round


----------



## smallpeanut

I had a line that lingered for a while after dd.nothing this time around either x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I have never had that line... and I am twice the size this time. .. guess it is just another random thing


----------



## Abbiewilko

No symptom updates here.. Pain in my pelvis but the same pain when baby first dropped so think he may be moving down a bit more.

18 days til due date :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Never had the line either, and have carried both sexes and been petite and HUGE lol. I just presumed that if you got it, then you always would lol and likewise if you never got it!! Weird one for sure

No babies yet on this thread, I am really quite surprised. Definitely going to see some babies soon I reckon

Although not from me ha! 

Xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Speaking of valentines, at my shower when we were trying to guess the due date, my aunt brought up something interesting, the full moon! In my time zone it falls on Valentines Day! I totally believe that the full moon can play a big part in our bodies. Working as a nurse in a hospital the full moon always brings out some odd happenings!


----------



## Popples1

I've had the line on my tummy since second tri. I've never heard that it's anything to do with labour before, just that it's darkened pigment. I don't have any signs at all - not expecting any yet as I'm not quite 36 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## SwissMiss

Been skimming over this thread, its so active! :blush: 
No signs still from me, and after my ob/gyn appointment yesterday, I'm REALLY not expecting any anytime soon! :dohh: (not that I was, really... I go over, that's just how my bod works! :roll:) 
Anyway about the line: I got it with my daughter around the same time and I had a v small bump, didn't have any trace with my son and I was H.U.G.E and I have it again now and I hv a small bump again... I *think* I'm having a girl again (just gut feeling) so, if I'm right, it's an indicator of gender... Big IF though.. :blush: 
xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Well DTD did nothing other be a nuisance for me last night. No increased BH just a uncomfortable cramping like pain but didn't feel like period cramps, but it did go around to my back somethings, so let hope it helped my cervix out!! Other than this the only other new symptom is my 2nd day of loose stool&#8230;.. Still don't feel like anything is going to happen anytime soon LOL :shrug: 

Yes there needs to babies somewhere, why are ours so stubborn LOL


----------



## Abbiewilko

So I went and brought a gym ball today.. Then read the instructions and it said not for use in pregnancy grr! Decided I'll wait until hubby is home just incase it pops!!


----------



## littlesteph

I got the line with my first but haven't with this one both are boys


----------



## dreamer_x

Afternoon ladies! I woke up twice in the night with BH and started worrying the first time until I remembered I was seeing the midwife today so if anything happened then at least I would be on my way to the hospital this morning anyway :') Had cramping along with the BH last night, was quite nervous to be honest.
Saw the midwife this morning, everyone was happy with me, diabetic consultant discharged me until labour etc, Doctor did a sweep (OH MY GOD SO UNCOMFORTABLE) and then started talking about induction, mentioned Thursday which I was happy with, she went away, came back and told me I'm booked in for TOMORROW! Holy Moly I'm bloody terrified! OH is totally psyched lol he's been nagging me for over a week but I don't feel like I've got enough time to get my head around it! Tonight's the last night I'll have at home without the baby! I'm so bloody nervous, yet excited at the same time. 
We've let parents know, my mum nearly had a heart attack, we've got home and OH had set up the bouncer and opened up the playmat so that we're all prepared, making me laugh really :')
OMG GUYS I'M GONNA HAVE MY BABY BY FRIDAY I don't know whether to laugh or cry!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls I'm due 27th Feb altho I'm sure he wil be late and come in march x hope ur all well x


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh my you may very well be our first! That is very exciting :dance: Can't wait to hear the news.


----------



## donnarobinson

I got the line with my 1st and not this time and there both boys x


----------



## littlesteph

oh wow good luck dreamer.

I got told at the hospital yesterday that my consultant may want to get baby out at 36 weeks, so could be less then 2 weeks for me.


----------



## allforthegirl

Steph is that because of baby's size and growth?


----------



## littlesteph

yea, the midwife I saw yesterday is pretty such it's IUGR again.


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm sorry to hear about that. What they think that causes that??


----------



## littlesteph

At the moment they are not sure. the first time it was because my placenta stopped working properly and because of lack of weight gain and because I am small.
at the moment they think it's because of the same reasons. I've only gained 11lbs so far, the last 2 weeks I haven't gained anything, because he's movements have started to reduce they think the placenta is going the same way as last time. won't really know much till I see the consultant. hopefully they'll send me for a scan so I can find out more.


----------



## allforthegirl

Gosh girl that is scary stuff! I hope they don't keep you waiting too long.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Little steph you must be really worried! Good to hear they are taking care of you and plan to get baby out sooner rather than later. Wow two weeks and you could have your baby xx

Dreamer good luck for tomorrow hun exciting xx

Hi Donna R I am here too as an end of Feb due date but thoroughly expecting to be having baby in March lol xx


----------



## littlesteph

thank you, it is scarey, just need it be Thursday now so I can find out what the plan is, ideally I would prefer them to say that they want to get him out as soon as and not bother with all the monitoring.


----------



## allforthegirl

So I went for a walk, you know another tempt to get things moving in the right direction. I noticed what I think everyone talks about as lightening crotch. Now since I have SPD I am wondering is it the spd or lightening crotch. No this pinch (is what I am going to call it) doesn't feel like the ripping pain I get from my spd normally, so could it just be him engaging or moving his head??


----------



## littlesteph

might be him moving down. exciting :D


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Still Nothing over here ! haha. Did have app with consultant today to go over my last growth scan, all good :) he is in the 90th percentile! (they were initially worried he would be small because of some meds i had been taking but obviously not?) anyways; been discharged by the consultant! yay!! just midwife apps now :) got my 38 week app on tuesday I hope it is my last one haha x


----------



## allforthegirl

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Still Nothing over here ! haha. Did have app with consultant today to go over my last growth scan, all good :) he is in the 90th percentile! (they were initially worried he would be small because of some meds i had been taking but obviously not?) anyways; been discharged by the consultant! yay!! just midwife apps now :) got my 38 week app on tuesday I hope it is my last one haha x

Very exciting!! :dance:


----------



## Lucy3

dreamer_x said:


> Afternoon ladies! I woke up twice in the night with BH and started worrying the first time until I remembered I was seeing the midwife today so if anything happened then at least I would be on my way to the hospital this morning anyway :') Had cramping along with the BH last night, was quite nervous to be honest.
> Saw the midwife this morning, everyone was happy with me, diabetic consultant discharged me until labour etc, Doctor did a sweep (OH MY GOD SO UNCOMFORTABLE) and then started talking about induction, mentioned Thursday which I was happy with, she went away, came back and told me I'm booked in for TOMORROW! Holy Moly I'm bloody terrified! OH is totally psyched lol he's been nagging me for over a week but I don't feel like I've got enough time to get my head around it! Tonight's the last night I'll have at home without the baby! I'm so bloody nervous, yet excited at the same time.
> We've let parents know, my mum nearly had a heart attack, we've got home and OH had set up the bouncer and opened up the playmat so that we're all prepared, making me laugh really :')
> OMG GUYS I'M GONNA HAVE MY BABY BY FRIDAY I don't know whether to laugh or cry!

OMG SO exciting!! The first Feb baby!!! I can totally understand being excited and scared...!!


----------



## FeistyMom

How exciting for you dreamer!! :)

One of my bump buddies IRL (DD1's teacher) who was due the same day as me (Valentine's Day) is in hospital day expected to deliver any time. Her waters went late last night/early this morning.

I am so jealous! This is her first, and we both assumed she would end up going late, and I'd be the one going early as its my 4th, but hey - babies like to keep us on our toes :D Plus I'm not really quite ready at home for LO yet, (so much laundry to do!) so it is all for the best, but still - everything has gone completely inactive for me, so now I wonder if the baby will EVER be born!


----------



## Lucy3

Hey ladies, thoroughly enjoying this thread! I have a question. I had an appointment yesterday with my OB and she did a very quick ultrasound (had a lady in labor so had to run!) baby has his head down and facing my back so all good. Then she did the strep b swab and OMG did it hurt! It was like a stab/sting..twice! I jumped! Is it meant to hurt? I never found Pap smears painful.. I thought it would be the same. Do you think it was because she was in a hurry? I said 'how am I going to have a baby?!' I didn't think I was a wuss but maybe I am?! &#128563;
Little Steph, I've been following your growth concerns. I really hope baby is ok and they do the right thing by you and him and make a decision soon &#128155;


----------



## littlesteph

thank you lucy, 

sorry you only got a quick scan. hopefully everything was ok at your scan though


----------



## MelliPaige

Lucy3 said:


> Hey ladies, thoroughly enjoying this thread! I have a question. I had an appointment yesterday with my OB and she did a very quick ultrasound (had a lady in labor so had to run!) baby has his head down and facing my back so all good. Then she did the strep b swab and OMG did it hurt! It was like a stab/sting..twice! I jumped! Is it meant to hurt? I never found Pap smears painful.. I thought it would be the same. Do you think it was because she was in a hurry? I said 'how am I going to have a baby?!' I didn't think I was a wuss but maybe I am?! &#55357;&#56883;
> Little Steph, I've been following your growth concerns. I really hope baby is ok and they do the right thing by you and him and make a decision soon &#55357;&#56475;

My strep b swab didn't hurt, maybe you're doctor was being a little rough? My doctor likes to talk me through things though so i know (TMI) he only stuck it in my vagina an inch, and then swabbed it around my anus haha so maybe your doctor did it a little differently. After the swab he checked me for dilation, though, and THAT hurt lol


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks Melli. I thought it would be like a cotton bud but it felt like something metal and rather sharp! Hmmm. I'm so nervous about a cervical check, I haven't had one since the very first visit, and I don't think that was quite the same. I'm scared!!


----------



## Batman909

I got to do my own step b swab. 
Don't know if it's a labour sign or I'm just sick. Dtd lastnight and went to sleep woke up in the middle of the night in a cold sweat I felt terrible. Still feel off today tummy feels upset but don't have the runs or anything.


----------



## FeistyMom

My gbs swab didn't hurt this time, and that kind of surprised me because the last 2 times it definitely stung! No idea why it was different, but I found the swabbing and the membrane strip I got later (not yet with this pregnancy) to be pretty painful, but handled actual labor really well with no pain meds. Well, up until the very end - I get a bit.... cranky when it comes to pushing, and I'm sure at that point the doc and nursing staff is wishing I had an epi and would just shut up  That is also the time I am most likely to drop an f-bomb on everyone. Which has happened. Every time.

So... maybe I should actually get to the hospital in time to get an epi, or maybe the universe is telling me to NOT have one, as I might be one of the unlucky ladies who stalls/can't push properly with an epi going. Who knows!


----------



## MelliPaige

Lucy3 said:


> Thanks Melli. I thought it would be like a cotton bud but it felt like something metal and rather sharp! Hmmm. I'm so nervous about a cervical check, I haven't had one since the very first visit, and I don't think that was quite the same. I'm scared!!

He showed me mine and it was a long cotton bud.. They probably did something different for your strep b swab idk it might have just been one of those things for you though lol :shrug: 
My check mostly hurt because my cervix is still so high and the rest of his hand was pushing against the pelvic bones or whatever lol if my cervix was lower it wouldn't have hurt so bad


----------



## candyem

Having loads of uncomfortable Braxton hicks tonight accompanied by back cramps. Can't remember when I started getting these with my son. 

Hurry up February!!!


----------



## littlesteph

I can't wait till feb either, these cramps are doing my head in, every day for a week and a half now I've been getting on and off. :(


----------



## Kay_Baby

Getting very jealous of all these signs. I just want something to give me hope I'm going to go early again.....

Am I the only person who never has BH? I've only had about 5 after DTD a couple of weeks ago and we have DTD since and nothing.


----------



## smallpeanut

I never ever had a BH :) x


----------



## candyem

I don't remover having them last time, or at least, they were never uncomfortable.

I want baby to stay put until February.

My son was two weeks late so I am sure I will be here until end of feb :)


----------



## Popples1

Nope, I haven't had any either.


----------



## littlesteph

you don't want them, they are so uncomfortable and can really take your breath away


----------



## dreamer_x

Thanks ladies, I'll keep you updated tomorrow! 
I never had a strep test done but the sweep I had today bloody hurt! Not the same though, I know haha. Luckily it was short lived, literally as soon as it got uncomfortable to the point where I complained, she was done, which I was very grateful about! The doctor was so apologetic after it too, bless her! According to my notes, baby's 3/5th engaged and I was 2cm today! 
BH are really uncomfortable, not worth it either! If they were proper contractions, they'd be worth it, but they just get you excited over nothing! I didn't really get them until this past week but they've been driving me mad since they started, I feel sorry for anyone who's been getting them regularly! 

I'm starting to panic now, is my hospital bag complete, what's going to happen tomorrow, even though the doctor briefed me on how it would all work earlier today, how's it going to go...aaaaaaah >.<


----------



## allforthegirl

The BH I get aren't painful either. I get them ALL THE TIME!! Now what I do know is that they very well can change your cervix. Specially at the end of your pg. So don't worry they aren't pointless at all!! :thumbup: Annoying but not pointless!! :flower:

Man I just got up from a nap with my youngest and I could seriously go straight back to bed. WOW am I tired.

Actually talking about bh, they were slowing down for me for last little bit and today they are back with a vengeance. As long as they keep changing my cervix I am good!!


----------



## cruise

Had 36w appointment. No dilation, but cervix shortening. Baby is head down & slightly engaged -- was previously breech. So great news all around. :D


----------



## littlesteph

I went a few days with hardly any BH but since sunday before last it's either been mega tight BH or painful on and off cramping. 
oh the joys of pregnancy :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

My 7yr old asked me this morning if it actually true that he could come today?! I said that it was possible. So when he got home from school I asked him why he thought it would be today, all he said was the baby told me that. :shock: I still am not convinced but thought it was cute ;)


----------



## littlesteph

aww bless him


----------



## CatAndCo

Four new pages?! I was only here last night haha!

Good luck dreamer!
Hope everything is okay steph :hugs:

Had quiet a few *really* painful BH today and LO is pushing right down! Went on an hour walk to see if I could get anything going and ended up losing a little bit of my plug, but it's been falling away for days now :(
38 week appointment with MW tomorrow, hope it's my last! :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

I think my waters have gone&#8230;&#8230;.. :shock:


----------



## CatAndCo

Wow, REALLY?! Quick call the MW :D

Are you getting any pains or leaking?


----------



## allforthegirl

I have been having leaking all day and when I smelt it (just incase it was pee) and it smelt like crotch LOL So I just went and picked up those amniosense liners to check for waters, and it has changed slightly in colour&#8230;. eeeeek I am going to call and see if anything else could cause it to change&#8230;..i will let you know when I know more LOL


----------



## CatAndCo

How exciting, good luck! :D


----------



## SweetTart78

Omg, good luck!!!!!!! How can you tell if your waters are leaking??? Ftm here....would contractions follow. I am scared my water will be leaking and i will mistaken it for pee or discharge and not even know!!!


----------



## Katiie

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> They're dropping like flies on my Feb DDG on facebook. There's only 32 mama's and baby #9 is on the way. . .2 sets of twins in there.

What's the ddg mean?

Also - can I be added :haha: I made a February flowers group but there's only 13 of us x


----------



## CatAndCo

Your waters are clear in colour and don't really smell of much, whilst pee would be stinky and yellowish. Depends with the contractions really, each person is different. Don't worry you'd defiantly be able to tell if it was your waters :)


----------



## SweetTart78

Ok that makes me feel better, thanks lol


----------



## Katiie

OMG AFTG !!!!! I've only just caught up! Eeeek


----------



## Batman909

Eeek so excited for u AFTG! Maybe your son was right! I still feel really unwell and weird. Sick tummy been for heaps of number twos not runny tho. Having the odd BH back kinda hurts.


----------



## Katiie

I think I've done a normal number 2 everytime I've been to the toilet today...


----------



## Dancerforlife

Yay Aftg!!!! How exciting!


----------



## CatAndCo

Lucky for some, I haven't been able to go number two for nearly a week now :blush::cry:


----------



## allforthegirl

I am currently waiting to be checked. 

Here is a pic of the amnio pad. It is supposed to have a distinct yellow line like the very top and bottom. Don't look if your squeamish.

Spoiler


----------



## SweetTart78

I wear a regular pantyliner everyday, not a special one like that n it tends to have yellow on it.... But i dont know if thats just pee leaking lol


----------



## MelliPaige

Good luck aftg! How exciting..and weird that your 7 year old knew lol


----------



## allforthegirl

Well and I did have that dream my waters broke. So it is all strange. But I believe in this stuff. Being a psychic/medium myself I kinda expect my children to be intuitive as well. ;)


----------



## Lucy3

Really hope this is it aftg! Exciting!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nice! What a fun chunk of pages to catch up on! Hope this is it aftg! Sounds like your sons intuition won't be far off!


----------



## missbiglips

My first baby...little boy due about Feb 22nd. Just weeks away and I am so nervous......! He is going through a phase where he either moves a ton and leans his head near my belly button or he doesn't move much at all. I waddle like a penguin and it's hard to get up whenever I sit or lay down. Feel like a turtle on it's shell lol. Been gaining weight very easily this last month...I wonder how much he has to go.


----------



## SweetTart78

Welcome.... Im having my first as well, a little boy due valentines day. I am so nervous as well, and like you i waddle n need help getting up from my bed and couch lol Today i have a lower backache, my first one so far and its so uncomfortable :(


----------



## mumofone25

Eeeeek good luck ladies x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sacha wow!! Exciting hun, keep us updated. Can't wait to hear !!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Abbiewilko

Aftg good luck, keeping everything crossed for you!

Had an awful nights sleep with continuous period type cramps and woke this morning feeling extremely nauseated! Starting to wish I had BH so at least I know something was happening. Looked in the mirror and looks like bump has dropped a lot more! 

Going to take it easy today, have a hair appointment booked so really hoping I am feeling a little better for it.

Hope you're all well! X


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Katiie said:


> Whitesoxfan41 said:
> 
> 
> They're dropping like flies on my Feb DDG on facebook. There's only 32 mama's and baby #9 is on the way. . .2 sets of twins in there.
> 
> What's the ddg mean?
> 
> Also - can I be added :haha: I made a February flowers group but there's only 13 of us xClick to expand...

DDG~Due date group and I can add you to one of them, the babies are coming fast and furious there as well. The smaller group is a break off from Cafe Mom but another I'm on was actually from a few people here on B&B. I'm an admin, it's a "secret" group so if you want to send me a PM, I'll add you. 

:happydance: I'm so excited for you Sacha, I could pee myself. :dohh:


----------



## Katiie

Any news AFTG!!!


----------



## dreamer_x

I have never felt pain like having a pessary inserted!!! I nearly needed gas and air! How am I going to push a baby out if I can barely cope with having that put in?! Bloody hell :/

Good luck AFTG!!!


----------



## Katiie

Aww dreamer. 

Just remember. 
Your body knows how to push a baby out. It's in a woman's build!

It isn't for putting things right up there!

You'll be fine!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I am embarrassed to say that my constant damp spot is just my very own cm&#8230;..:blush: The liner turn blue because I had sex in the last 24 hrs&#8230;. Sorry for getting you all excited for nothing. It is starting to look like I am going backwards as I don't have that thick cm before labour anymore :sad1:

dreamer - GL my dear!!


----------



## Katiie

:haha: I wouldn't worry AFTG. 
I went to hospital thinking my waters had broken, made a pad damp like yours was and it was only cm. 
they took swabs and looked up there with a massive torch!

Your not alone :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

It was just so deflating. :pop: I knew I wasn't in labour, but I got all excited about the potential of it happening in the next few days.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh no! Well honest mistake! We all would of thought the same! Boo, that sucks though having to come back to the reality of symptom spotting, damn it eh?


----------



## allforthegirl

Back to trying to keep busy and ignore everything that is happening again. :ignore:


----------



## stomp110

Afternoon!!! Just wanted to share that I had been to the midwife for my 36 week appointment and baby is 4/5 engaged and she says ill be very lucky if I hold onto baby for much longer (37 weeks on monday so I can start evicting then) WHOOOOO!!!! This bad ache might be worth it lol x


----------



## littlesteph

I got all excited for you then AFTG, fingers crossed it won't e too much longer.

I have my home visit from the midwife today, wondering what she'd say about all my hospital trips last week. 
feeling pretty unwell today, my bump feels so uncomfortable, back is in agony, there is a big part of me that wants the consultant tomorrow to say we need to get baby out


----------



## Katiie

Stomp I'm 4:5ths too!

But I thought it meant they can feel 4/5ths of babies head. Meaning we are only 1/5th engaged?!

I need to ask at my next appointment.


----------



## stomp110

Katiie said:


> Stomp I'm 4:5ths too!
> 
> But I thought it meant they can feel 4/5ths of babies head. Meaning we are only 1/5th engaged?!
> 
> I need to ask at my next appointment.

Oh I dont no I just heard the word engaged and my body panicked haha

Especially as with my first baby didnt ever engage :-(


----------



## littlesteph

yea 4/5 just means there is a little bit of baby's head engaged. 
I was 4/5 last week but he's popped back out now :(


----------



## Katiie

It doesn't mean much though really :haha: as a lot of babies pop in and out and some don't engage at all x


----------



## littlesteph

Midwife has been, she seemed to agree with the midwife from Monday about getting baby out at 36 weeks. If the consultant wants to keep me going a little longer then I have to see her next week. 
quickly went over my birth plan, it's kinda hard to do if you don't actually know what the consultant will say, just need tomorrow to arrive so I can find out what they want to do


----------



## Abbiewilko

I get confused over this whole engaging thing, at my 36 week check midwife said I was 3/5th engaged and that meant more is engaged than not... It's all confusing!

Have had two episodes of damp knickers this week :shrugs: don't know why not enough to be waters and doesn't smell (tmi!) maybe hind waters?


----------



## Abbiewilko

littlesteph said:


> Midwife has been, she seemed to agree with the midwife from Monday about getting baby out at 36 weeks. If the consultant wants to keep me going a little longer then I have to see her next week.
> quickly went over my birth plan, it's kinda hard to do if you don't actually know what the consultant will say, just need tomorrow to arrive so I can find out what they want to do

How come you had a few hospital trips last week?


----------



## allforthegirl

Abbiewilko said:


> I get confused over this whole engaging thing, at my 36 week check midwife said I was 3/5th engaged and that meant more is engaged than not... It's all confusing!
> 
> Have had two episodes of damp knickers this week :shrugs: don't know why not enough to be waters and doesn't smell (tmi!) maybe hind waters?

I copied this from the website below. "Your midwife records your baby's head engagement in measurements of fifths. So if you read 5/5 or 4/5, this means that the head is not engaged yet. Notes of 3/5, 2/5 or less means your baby's head is engaged."

https://www.babyexpert.com/labour/signs-of-labour/what-does-it-mean-when-your-babys-head-is-engaged/7171.html

I hope this helps&#8230;

As for the clear fluid could either be pee or cervix dilating&#8230;. :shrug: That is what I am trying to figure out&#8230;.


----------



## littlesteph

Abbiewilko said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> Midwife has been, she seemed to agree with the midwife from Monday about getting baby out at 36 weeks. If the consultant wants to keep me going a little longer then I have to see her next week.
> quickly went over my birth plan, it's kinda hard to do if you don't actually know what the consultant will say, just need tomorrow to arrive so I can find out what they want to do
> 
> How come you had a few hospital trips last week?Click to expand...

one was for one and off bad cramping all day plus reduced fetal movements, 
the second was for the cramping again
and the 3rd was for reduced fetal movments


----------



## allforthegirl

I just found this. wonder if this will cause any of us to go into labour if the tides will be the highest.


----------



## Klandagi

I'll be ok with that moon theory! I know full moons and pressure changes are things to watch out for with horses, but I don't know if that applies to human physiology as well (the moon, barometric pressure is a proven labor inducer)

At this point in time I'm ready to go drive up into the mountains to see if the pressure changes will induce labor. Though I'm a bit nervous to be so far from home and doctor to try that.


----------



## candyem

Saw the mw again today. All is looking good and baby is 3/5 engaged, which surprised me being my second.

She said she didn't think it would be long.

The same mw told me this at 37 weeks with my son... he was two weeks late so definitely not getting my hopes up!


----------



## emmancee

Been having quite regular Braxton hicks the last half hour or so and a bit of dull period type pain with them.havent got my hopes up though as only 38 weeks but will have a bath and see if it stops!


----------



## MelliPaige

allforthegirl said:


> I just found this. wonder if this will cause any of us to go into labour if the tides will be the highest.
> 
> View attachment 724299

I sure hope so!


----------



## dreamer_x

Oh no AFTG I can imagine you're a little disappointed!

Got to wait until 12pm tomorrow to have the pessary out and see if there's been any changes. Lost some blood after it had been put in but apparently that's pretty normal unless it gets fresh and bright red. Quite glad that I know I have to wait, other women on the ward are just waiting to go up to delivery but apparently delivery suite has been hectic all day so no one's gone up all day and they're getting rather irritated! I can understand why but part of me wants to tell them to get a grip! Yeah it's a waiting game but at least they're here being induced rather than playing the waiting game at home! 

Thanks for all the good luck wishes ladies!


----------



## allforthegirl

dreamer I hope it won't be too long, now for you. :hugs:


----------



## Batman909

Oh dammit AFTG! How annoying. I really thought it was it for u! 

I had an awesome midwife visit today. Had a different one as mine was busy delivering. Anyways she felt my tummy and said I have a good big solid baby about 7lb to 8lb already can't say I was surprised as my last was 9lb 10oz. She then checked his head woohoo 3/5s engaged he had always been none before. She asked do I have early babies because this ones ready to go. I felt so happy when I left like I could see the end is near. Baby has his eviction notice from me now 37 weeks tomorrow and he is big enough! Also here's a great pic from my midwifery text book about engagement :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## allforthegirl

Batman does that mean she is going to break your waters or something? Or is that that is just your eviction notice?


----------



## Batman909

allforthegirl said:


> Batman does that mean she is going to break your waters or something? Or is that that is just your eviction notice?

No they won't do anything till your overdue here. That's my personal eviction notice. Already been for a big walk today. Hoping its not much longer.


----------



## littlesteph

So so nervous, consultant in the morning. slightly worried I'd be walking out in tears.


----------



## allforthegirl

littlesteph said:


> So so nervous, consultant in the morning. slightly worried I'd be walking out in tears.

Well lets hope you get a good consultant that helps keep you calm and reassures you :hugs:


----------



## littlesteph

thank you, they are usually quite nice, but I've always seen a different one every time in this pregnancy. hoping I get one that understands how I feel and my concerns.


----------



## akblaze

Hi ladies! 
I'm going to jump in :)
DD was 5 weeks early so this is officially the LONGEST I've ever been pregnant! :happydance:
However, little man has been consistently measuring 2 weeks ahead and riding soooo low. I am miserable! We will be 37 weeks on Saturday then he is more than welcome to come!!! I've been 2cm and 70% effaced for quite some time now, if there isn't any progress when I see the midwife on Friday, I may cry! Two weeks ago she felt my belly and said she was guessing him to be at least 7lbs so I am terrified of having a HUGE baby!
So far nothing unusual here though, braxton hicks like crazy but I have an irritable uterus so I've had constant BH since 14 weeks. *sigh* 

I have enjoyed reading back on the posts though, I finally understand the whole "engaged" thing! lol. I'm pretty sure DD didn't engage until I was in labor though since I felt her slide into place, it felt like a pop in my hips. 

anyone using EPO or anything?


----------



## FeistyMom

So many interesting possible labor signs going on!

I'm wearing panty liners now, but not for cm; baby seems to be a bit engaged and I end up leaking pee :( So awful! I was making dinner a few nights and baby suddenly shifted and I felt a sudden wet feeling and I thought omg my waters just went... but *definitely* pee when I rushed to the bathroom to clean up. So frustrating. To make it worse, I said it out loud, so then had to tell DH I had wet myself instead! Pregnancy is just a long line of embarrassing events!

But I did do my pre-registration at the hospital today! Makes things seem more real. I especially wanted to get it done because one of my RL bump buddies due the same day (Valentine's), had her baby last night! As I was registering, I learned some very upsetting news. There is a flu epidemic in our area, so they have restricted visitors for all intensive care units and the maternity ward - no one under 18! I am devastated that my little girls and DS aren't going to be able to meet their new sibling asap in hospital :( But I'm negative for group b strep, so I won't have to stay the 48 hours (unless the stupid GD messes up LO's blood sugar).

So, my all my lovely plans for how to introduce the newest baby to my kids are out the window and its back to the drawing board. Anyone here have other kids and NOT introducing new baby at hospital?


----------



## littlesteph

I know the feeling of irritable uterus, wouldn't wish it on anyway.
I actually started crying today because I had a cramp so bad it had me bent over in double. the pain was so sharp. I felt sorry for my little boy, poor thing had no idea what was going on.


----------



## allforthegirl

I thought of using EPO but I read that you should not use it if you have endometriosis, so I am out! :(

Congrats Akblaze on the longest you been pg. :thumbup:


----------



## akblaze

FeistyMom said:


> So many interesting possible labor signs going on!
> 
> I'm wearing panty liners now, but not for cm; baby seems to be a bit engaged and I end up leaking pee :( So awful! I was making dinner a few nights and baby suddenly shifted and I felt a sudden wet feeling and I thought omg my waters just went... but *definitely* pee when I rushed to the bathroom to clean up. So frustrating. To make it worse, I said it out loud, so then had to tell DH I had wet myself instead! Pregnancy is just a long line of embarrassing events!
> 
> But I did do my pre-registration at the hospital today! Makes things seem more real. I especially wanted to get it done because one of my RL bump buddies due the same day (Valentine's), had her baby last night! As I was registering, I learned some very upsetting news. There is a flu epidemic in our area, so they have restricted visitors for all intensive care units and the maternity ward - no one under 18! I am devastated that my little girls and DS aren't going to be able to meet their new sibling asap in hospital :( But I'm negative for group b strep, so I won't have to stay the 48 hours (unless the stupid GD messes up LO's blood sugar).
> 
> So, my all my lovely plans for how to introduce the newest baby to my kids are out the window and its back to the drawing board. Anyone here have other kids and NOT introducing new baby at hospital?

Aww, they have restricted visitors here as well because of the flu. :( There are two exceptions, one of which is children visiting newborn siblings but they will be subject to a flu screening before being allowed in. Chances are we will have to wait though if the nurses push for us to keep her out of the hospital. Plus, I'd be terrified of DD getting sick too since she has febrile seizures (seizures caused by fever spikes). It breaks my heart having to wait but I think it may be best for DD.


----------



## allforthegirl

Feisty - I know it is hard when there is stuff like that going around. I have been wondering if that will be the same thing here as we have had tons of cases of H1N1 and even the measles in our area. So I can see many people not allowed in the mother baby ward. But the thing is just because you are sure of your own children it is those that aren't as careful as you that let their snotty messes into the ward. I am not even sure if I want my children going into the hospital if there is a chance of getting them sick too. It is very hard!


----------



## Katiie

I've been awake since 5am with period pain. All along the bottom front of my bump. 
That's how labour started with my son. 

I'm hoping it's something... As I can't get back to sleep for the pain :(

I've peed and drank... So it's not that.

Oh and after about 30 minutes my son woke up, unlike him....
And came in for cuddles


----------



## Batman909

Katiie said:


> I've been awake since 5am with period pain. All along the bottom front of my bump.
> That's how labour started with my son.
> 
> I'm hoping it's something... As I can't get back to sleep for the pain :(
> 
> I've peed and drank... So it's not that.
> 
> Oh and after about 30 minutes my son woke up, unlike him....
> And came in for cuddles

Fingers crossed for you katiie! Hope it leads to something for you x


----------



## Lucy3

Sounds promising katiie! Keep us updated x


----------



## emmancee

Well after having over an hour of bh's with period pain coming every 2-3 mins last night they eventually stopped. really felt like how my contractions started with DD (although I did think they were probably too close together to be it) feeling quite deflated now I went through that and it turned out to be nothing.

Anyone else had anything similar?


----------



## georgebaby1

ive had back ache and period cramping on and off for the last 2 days. my hips are also very painful. I think its just the cervix preparing not necessarily anything to get excited about unfortunately lol although would like to keep my lo in for another week.


----------



## candyem

littlesteph said:


> So so nervous, consultant in the morning. slightly worried I'd be walking out in tears.

Hope it goes ok today :)


----------



## candyem

Katiie said:


> I've been awake since 5am with period pain. All along the bottom front of my bump.
> That's how labour started with my son.
> 
> I'm hoping it's something... As I can't get back to sleep for the pain :(
> 
> I've peed and drank... So it's not that.
> 
> Oh and after about 30 minutes my son woke up, unlike him....
> And came in for cuddles

Hope it is it! Exciting!


----------



## Katiie

The constant ache had gone :( it's just on and off now. 

However. I'm loosing plug this morning :)
So it must be my cervix preparing x


----------



## candyem

Katiie said:


> The constant ache had gone :( it's just on and off now.
> 
> However. I'm loosing plug this morning :)
> So it must be my cervix preparing x

At least something is happening :)

Hopefully it won't be long. When did you lose your plug last time? I lost mine in early labour.


----------



## Katiie

I was loosing plain boring plug from 36 weeks. 

I didn't get the pink streaked until my waters broke and contractions had started!


----------



## cruise

Funny with all the plug lost -- came here to post that I lost a chunk this morning. I know that's old stuff & means nothing but it's so exciting to know *something* is happening. :D 

As exciting as it is to labor watch, I'm trying keep in mind it's better for baby to be born on time than to be born early. :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

emmancee said:


> Well after having over an hour of bh's with period pain coming every 2-3 mins last night they eventually stopped. really felt like how my contractions started with DD (although I did think they were probably too close together to be it) feeling quite deflated now I went through that and it turned out to be nothing.
> 
> Anyone else had anything similar?

Yes I have had this for a week straight before I went into labour with my last LO. It is just your body preparing for labour so I think it a very good sign!!:thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

katiie - I hope this is it for you girl, someone has to pop one out! Come on Babies!!


----------



## Dancerforlife

I think I'm losing bits of plug today too, come on babies!


----------



## Abbiewilko

Still no sign of any babies then! Another day of bad cramps for me and back pain on my left side. Baby has been moving loads today though and I think I read they are quiet the day before labour starts?

Someone on here has got to have had their baby by the end of the week :)


----------



## MelliPaige

Losing some plug and having tons of BH! I love feeling like something is happening...even if its probably gonna be another month and a half lol


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Still nothing! haha.. I had nothing last time though either. So symptom spotting is likely useless for me. I just went into labour randomly.. Lost my plug and got contractions within 30 minutes of each other, and gave birth 5 hours later haha. It was nice and quick but it would have been nice if the contractions had came on slowly like i hear about, mine started up and I had to go straight to the hospital as they were all ready so close together and long!


----------



## dreamer_x

The doctor yesterday lied, she said removing the propess pessary wouldn't hurt as much as putting it in did! But she's placed it so well that the consultant struggled to get it out earlier! Had to have some gel too, that was at 1:15pm so due a review at 7:15pm, hopefully there will have been some progress! 
I've been cramping since she took it out too and finally given in and had some paracetamol to see if it helps, if not, I'll be going on to codeine! 
Looks like I'll be needing an epidural for labour though, I didn't want to have one but the pain has been too much already, don't think I could manage on anything less! 
I just want my baby here now and to go home :( I don't want to spend another night on my own on the ward :(


----------



## FeistyMom

dreamer - That does not sound like fun at all. Can't your OH join you on ward? I think I would flip out if I had to be alone.

I can't believe my lack of actual labor signs. I have plenty of 3rd tri/9th month discomforts and symptoms, but by this point in every other pregnancy I was at least losing a bit of plug and having more regular BH! Phooey, and this is the baby I thought would actually be early


----------



## allforthegirl

WOWOWOWOWOW Listen to all of these symptoms. Man out of no where we are going to have like 5 births one after another!! And I am not really all that sure I will be one of them!! He just seems too happy to stay right where he is!!

dreamer that just sounds awful. GL hope to hear that you will have your baby very soon!!


----------



## GPapo1013

Welp, had my 37 week apt today and it didn't go as well as I had hoped. The doctor checked me and my cervix is still really high and back, closed and thick. (boo!) Baby hasn't dropped yet either. The doctor also said that my pubic arch is narrow, which is where the baby's head has to pass through during labor. He said the chances of me having a C-section are GREATLY increased because of this. It's about a 50/50 chance as to what may happen during labor. I might be able to fit the baby through, but I might not. He said I have a pretty good chance that I won't be able to push baby through. This bums me out SO bad, but all I want is a healthy baby. Sooo, now we wait to see if I go into labor on my own, because if not, I'm gunna be pregnant until 41 weeks and then a C-section will be immanent. UGH! I'll have another update next week when I go back for my 38 week apt. I'll be getting checked again, so maybe I'll make some progress, not that it matters, I could be 4 cm dilated and baby's head STILL wouldn't fit through my pubic arch--boooo!!! :-(


----------



## allforthegirl

GPapo get as much natural prostaglandin as you can!! There is really good evidence showing that woman that have regular sex will deliver closer to 40 weeks then those that don't. So if it is too uncomfortable just get him to ejaculate in you :winkwink: maybe two or three times a day. I am thinking that is what I am going to do if I get to 40 weeks!!


----------



## littlesteph

:cry: Feeling so deflated :(
My consultant didn't go the way I was hoping it would.
Although she thinks everything is fine which is good, I just can't shake the feeling that everything is not ok. I ended up bursting into tears trying to explain to her that I am worried that he's not moving as much as he use to and his movements are no where near as strong as they used to be, she didn't even seem concerned that I hadn't feel him move all morning. And even now he's barely moved. 
She measured me as 31 and plotted it on the chart as 33 so it looked like my bump is growing nicely. If had plotted it in the right place then she would have seen that my bump has now dropped the bottom centile line. She's not concerned at all about my bump measuring 4 weeks behind. It took me to pretty much break down for her to actually book me an appointment to check baby's movements and measurements. If I hadn't cried and got so emotional I don't think she would have done anything. :(


----------



## allforthegirl

steph :hugs: I am sorry love! Good for you though keeping to your guns and getting another appt.


----------



## FeistyMom

How awful steph :( When is the next appointment for? I hope you don't have to wait long!!!

Gina - What a complete bummer of an appointment :( Glad that your OB caught the pubic arch thing now though so that isn't an unpleasant surprise at the end.

Sacha - I'm with ya; doesn't look like my LO will put in an appearance any time soon *sigh*


----------



## littlesteph

thank you ladies. I have to wait till Tuesday, so not too long, it's just going to be a long weekend.
I don't get how all the midwives I've seen at hospital are concerned about baby, my midwife yesterday said baby feels small. yet my consultant can't see a problem.


----------



## dreamer_x

Oh dear Steph :( I hope everything is alright! My FH has been measuring behind since they did 2 growth scans, by about 3 weeks, but no one has even mentioned it! With GD, they've been more concerned about her being too big, they haven't even thought about her being too small! But I think my stomachs stopped growing but baby hasn't. I hope he's okay!

Feisty - he's with me now, he's allowed between 12-8, but after 8 he has to leave. Thing is, we don't live all that close to the hospital so if they're going to send me up to delivery tonight, he's going to have to stay past 8 because by the time he got home, he'd probably have to come back!
I should find out soon whether I'm dialated etc. enough to break my waters, then it'll just be waiting for a bed in delivery!


----------



## littlesteph

dreamer_x said:


> Oh dear Steph :( I hope everything is alright! My FH has been measuring behind since they did 2 growth scans, by about 3 weeks, but no one has even mentioned it! With GD, they've been more concerned about her being too big, they haven't even thought about her being too small! But I think my stomachs stopped growing but baby hasn't. I hope he's okay!
> 
> Feisty - he's with me now, he's allowed between 12-8, but after 8 he has to leave. Thing is, we don't live all that close to the hospital so if they're going to send me up to delivery tonight, he's going to have to stay past 8 because by the time he got home, he'd probably have to come back!
> I should find out soon whether I'm dialated etc. enough to break my waters, then it'll just be waiting for a bed in delivery!

thank you, I think I just feel worse because the consultant has no concerns yet I feel like there should be, I'm hoping Tuesday will prove me right. 
have they not thought about doing more scans to make sure baby is still growing?


----------



## FeistyMom

Speaking of fundal height - I just realized my OB hasn't checked mine AT ALL this pregnancy. Not sure if there is a changing standard or if its because I've had so many growth scans that it doesn't seem useful since we have actual measurements of the baby...

Anyone else NOT have their FH measured at all?


----------



## littlesteph

Could be because of the growth scans that they haven't, still though I thought it was something they had to do


----------



## CatAndCo

Feisty, I haven't had my FH done this pregnancy and been having fairly regular growth scans too so they must not bother when they know the size via scan :)

Seemed to of jinx myself about the poo thing yesterday, been in and out the toilet all day :dohh: MW appointment went well, LO is 2/5th engaged! Been having a lot of pain in my back and bottom today and about half an hour ago lost a *huge* bit of plug. Had very similar symptoms about two days before I had DD so i'm hoping labor isn't far off for me. :happydance:

Been nesting loads today too, had the urge to wash all the baby clothes and set up the moses basket and cot. Hopefully it's not all wishful thinking and LO will come soon. I'm so fed up :sad1:


----------



## allforthegirl

FeistyMom said:


> Speaking of fundal height - I just realized my OB hasn't checked mine AT ALL this pregnancy. Not sure if there is a changing standard or if its because I've had so many growth scans that it doesn't seem useful since we have actual measurements of the baby...
> 
> Anyone else NOT have their FH measured at all?

My FH has only been measured twice in this pg, and I am positive it is because of all of my u/s. So yes that is what I am thinking for you too.

AFM - just got back from my last u/s and baby is doing very well. Even though I am not gaining any weight he is, which is relieving. With my first we both stopped gaining at the very end so they started worry but he was fine when he came out!! 

Oh and I was completely surprised that she said on Tues she is going to do the sweep. I have need had that happen. So at least I know that it is a start. I didn't think they did that here. But she will do it for me. :happydance:


----------



## Lucy3

Feisty- My OB rarely measures my FH, she does quick ultrasounds though at most appointments. I've heard they're not overly accurate? But then again scans aren't either!


----------



## Masonsbaby

im having more frequent and uncomfortable bh and some period pain also can feel my breasts are getting full and can express colostrum which hasn't happened til I had my babies before but I kind of feel like I CANT go earlier than due date as all my others were within one day of their due dates


----------



## allforthegirl

Masonsbaby said:


> im having more frequent and uncomfortable bh and some period pain also can feel my breasts are getting full and can express colostrum which hasn't happened til I had my babies before but I kind of feel like I CANT go earlier than due date as all my others were within one day of their due dates

I too am getting more BH and most of them are causing some discomfort on my cervix, actually as I type my cervix is having a big zinger. So I am hoping things are going to change.


----------



## FeistyMom

Thanks for sharing your FH experiences ladies :) Makes me feel a bit better! I really like my OB, but this pregnancy has just felt a bit *too* routine sometimes! But he does always make time for my questions, and we even have completely off topic conversations about various things (he and my sister both enjoy bow hunting, so I related her stories to him and he relates his stories to me... junk like that). So I wouldn't trade him for anyone else!

I've just suddenly come down with a horrid headache. I had some pressure earlier and took tylenol/acetaminophen - i think that is paracetamol in uk. Well, its only 4 hours later and BAMMO - this is almost pre-migraine quality, but I never get migraines while pregnant. I don't think it is a labor sign, but its either a result of my head cold, or more likely my body positioning in this stupid chair at work is so awful I'm straining my neck too much and just throwing my whole head off :(

I'm also having quite a bit of uncomfortable BH, so maybe I'm just dehydrated? You'd think after 3 babies I would know exactly what is going on, but I feel completely out of touch with my body right now.


----------



## Katiie

My FH has always been bigger. 
It was 40cm at 37 weeks. 

I'm hoping I'll go in labour earlier coz of it :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Feisty I was going to ask if you have been drinking enough water. Maybe try and drink a bunch and see if that helps. Though a bad headache could be you bp too. So try and relax. though I know what you mean about being out of touch that is for sure!


----------



## GPapo1013

I've told hubby like DAILY that we need to have sex to get this pregnancy moving along! He just doesn't seem interested. I REALLY stressed it to him today after my apt didn't go very well. I feel like the EARLIER I go into labor, the better chance of having a vaginal birth, because baby is only about 6 pounds. The longer my body waits, the bigger baby will be, and the harder it will be to fit through my pelvis. UGH! Soooo stressful! Also angers me a little that hubby doesn't seem too concerned. This wasn't my birth plan AT ALL and I'm upset about it and he doesn't really seem to worried. BLAH! He needs to suck it up and dtd with me! haha


----------



## allforthegirl

Or at least put it in a cup for you. Make him think about that for a moment. Cup it or DTD, make up your mind cause you don't want to go over, end of story LOL


----------



## Kate7590

Hey ladies. wow 44 pages now!!
I had my 37 week check up today. MW was surprised as babys head is fully engaged! 
Iv been having a few tightenings recently, and some painful ones today so perhaps he might come before due date???

My pelvis/ groin area is very uncomfortable, it now hurts to walk or fit my leg in a standing positionis this common?


----------



## Katiie

:haha: I told my bf about how I needed his sperm 

He looked at me and said "no you don't... Look at the size of you"
(Charming.)

Then I told him what AFTG said, about women who have sex regularly are more likely to give birth before 40 weeks. 

His reply... "Well your not having any until Sunday, I'm not missing football Saturday"
:dohh:
Men!


----------



## allforthegirl

Katiie said:


> :haha: I told my bf about how I needed his sperm
> 
> He looked at me and said "no you don't... Look at the size of you"
> (Charming.)
> 
> Then I told him what AFTG said, about women who have sex regularly are more likely to give birth before 40 weeks.
> 
> His reply... "Well your not having any until Sunday, I'm not missing football Saturday"
> :dohh:
> Men!

Well that is just crap! CRAP I say. Tell him you will bend over for him on Saturday and then he can do both at the same time. Isn't that most mens fantasy? football and sex at the same time????


----------



## Katiie

LOL. 
Nooo we aren't really sex crazed. 

We much prefer to cuddle & tickle/massage every night in front of the tv in bed.


----------



## allforthegirl

Neither am I but I would still do that for the supper juice.


----------



## Katiie

He won't let me :(
He doesn't want baby to arrive till after football Saturday. 

Tbh that would be better as the crib isn't going up till Monday and my mum has a cold atm. She's gonna be at the birth


----------



## allforthegirl

Katiie that makes sense. Then baby can wait! ;)


----------



## Kay0102

hahaha you ladies do make me laugh
The one I dont understand is down the throat is meant to be better ...... how does that work. That theory has definitely come from a man!

On another note full term today yay! x


----------



## dreamer_x

Katiie said:


> :haha: I told my bf about how I needed his sperm
> 
> He looked at me and said "no you don't... Look at the size of you"
> (Charming.)
> 
> Then I told him what AFTG said, about women who have sex regularly are more likely to give birth before 40 weeks.
> 
> His reply... "Well your not having any until Sunday, I'm not missing football Saturday"
> :dohh:
> Men!

HAHAHAHA oh dear what are they like?! My OH was the same though, once it was convenient for him, he wanted her out, but not before!

Feisty - re. FH - I've had mine measured pretty often but over the 4 week period that I had 2 growth scans, they didn't measure it, so I'm definitely gonna agree that it's because you're having scans and the scans are more accurate - FH after all, isn't all that accurate. By FH my baby was measuring ahead but then the growth scans have said she's perfect size!

This is not going well ladies! I'm getting so irritated! They had to put the gel in yesterday so I had to wait for another review yesterday evening, which came 4 hours late! Being bloody examined at half 11 was not how I thought my night would be! There's been absolutely no change icy cervix whatsoever! So the doctor put some more gel in and they're gonna reexamine me again this morning and see where I'm at. The midwife thinks they might take me up to delivery and try and break my waters whatever the outcome - I don't care as long as it's less painful than the bloody pessary was, I'm SO sore down 'there', I had to wipe with baby wipes last night after I'd been to the loo!!

And just to rub salt into the wound, the woman in the bed next to me who hasn't even been here 24 hours? Her waters have gone. 
FFS I want my baby and I want to go home :(


----------



## dreamer_x

Oh and Steph - no, no ones been concerned that baby might have stopped growing. My last growth scan was 34 weeks and the 2 appointments I've had after that, my FH has measured behind but no ones said anything!


----------



## Popples1

Kay0102 said:


> hahaha you ladies do make me laugh
> The one I dont understand is down the throat is meant to be better ...... how does that work. That theory has definitely come from a man!
> 
> On another note full term today yay! x

Oh yes, my DH latched onto that one pretty early. No chance!

Congrats on full term :)


----------



## Batman909

Annoying contractions all day for me and still going more painful than my normal runs of BHs. Hope they are doin something down there other than making me uncomfortable. The only bloody mucus I've lost today came from my nose lol I waddled around the shops with my sisters today and my 2.5 year old and boy is he fast I actually cannot catch him now. I made baby's crib up today so cute. The day I made my oldest boys crib up I went into labour so here's to hoping tradition continues :)


Edit: oooooo I just had a goodie!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol @katiie and aftg ;) so funny had me spitting out my corn flakes lmao 

Good luck all those with nice symptoms going on :)

Dreamer hope this lot of gel does something hun, you must be so fed up and frustrated , won't be long now I am sure, hang in there xxx


----------



## candyem

Katiie said:


> :haha: I told my bf about how I needed his sperm
> 
> He looked at me and said "no you don't... Look at the size of you"
> (Charming.)
> 
> Then I told him what AFTG said, about women who have sex regularly are more likely to give birth before 40 weeks.
> 
> His reply... "Well your not having any until Sunday, I'm not missing football Saturday"
> :dohh:
> Men!

Bloody football!!!


----------



## dreamer_x

Doctor's been down, apparently my cervix has really thinned out so even though it's still pretty far back, they're gonna take me up as soon as there's a bed to break my waters! There's one woman in front of me but apparently quite a few up there have delivered so it should be soon! 
Bouncing on a birthing ball seems to have done wonders too! Thank bloody god, I've been going insane!


----------



## Abbiewilko

dreamer_x said:


> Oh and Steph - no, no ones been concerned that baby might have stopped growing. My last growth scan was 34 weeks and the 2 appointments I've had after that, my FH has measured behind but no ones said anything!

Could it be because baby has dropped? My bump is now measuring behind and midwife said it is because he has engaged?

Fingers crossed a bed comes available for you soon.. Not that I am jealous ;) good luck!! X


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

dreamer_x said:


> Doctor's been down, apparently my cervix has really thinned out so even though it's still pretty far back, they're gonna take me up as soon as there's a bed to break my waters! There's one woman in front of me but apparently quite a few up there have delivered so it should be soon!
> Bouncing on a birthing ball seems to have done wonders too! Thank bloody god, I've been going insane!

Good luck :)


----------



## candyem

dreamer_x said:


> Doctor's been down, apparently my cervix has really thinned out so even though it's still pretty far back, they're gonna take me up as soon as there's a bed to break my waters! There's one woman in front of me but apparently quite a few up there have delivered so it should be soon!
> Bouncing on a birthing ball seems to have done wonders too! Thank bloody god, I've been going insane!

Yey! Hope you are not waiting too much longer.


----------



## georgebaby1

goodluck


----------



## Katiie

Hopefully you'll be next dreamer!


----------



## GPapo1013

Ugh! I had a rough night last night. Woke up twice with like this shooting pain in my groin area and in my pubic bone. I can't really describe it. I could only lay on my left side. Every time I would try to roll to my right, the pain was SO intense. My belly was hard too. Could have been contractions, but I don't know. Then I woke up this morning with a bad tummy ache and I had diarrhea SO bad (tmi-sorry). I haven't had it that bad in forever! I still feel a little yucky, but better, now that I've gone to the bathroom. I don't know what to make of all of it...


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok I need to set the something straight here! IT IS NOT BETTER TO SWALLOW!! You must have it direct contact with the cervix to work, and leave it in as long as possible. :dohh: I don't know who started that, but that is like saying you can get pg if you swallow. :trouble: Seriously :nope: The moment that the semen hits your saliva it starts to disintegrate. SMH :rofl:

AFM DTD and had my deposit, and it cause some really good surges, but didn't last all that long. I am just glad something is coming out of it. Loads of period type pains on and off. come on cervix change!! I also woke up with my tummy more tender then normal. Going to be walking today!!


----------



## Jonesy25

Had a bath this morn ladies, stood up to get shampoo, sat back down and had a trickle of something.....ive felt weird all morning and now im having period ache every 5mins ish....sort of makes me say owwww....should i time this or is it nothing??


----------



## allforthegirl

Jonesy25 said:


> Had a bath this morn ladies, stood up to get shampoo, sat back down and had a trickle of something.....ive felt weird all morning and now im having period ache every 5mins ish....sort of makes me say owwww....should i time this or is it nothing??

it could be the start of something, now is it a for sure, can't say. Just try and stay busy and relax and see if it continues. If you keep leaking though make sure you go get checked ;)


----------



## wellsk

Feeling hellish today! 
Don't think it's anything labour wise. Just feeling pretty nauseous and dizzy. As well as the very uncomfortable BHs and tonnes of BMs and bits of Mucous Plug. Ugh! :nope:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh man ladies, you'll all be popping like popcorn soon! Hopefully!


----------



## allforthegirl

Whitesoxfan had her baby yesterday :happydance:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay! Can't wait to see the update and pics!


----------



## cruise

Wow!! Our first one! And if ticker is correct... 37+3! :happydance:


----------



## MelliPaige

Yay our first baby! Haha

Absolutely nothing at all for me today..it's like everything just stopped. I had the best nights sleep last night though..I think it's because my sheets and pillows were fresh out of the dryer and we used our super heavy blanket. Either that or I somehow went back to first Tri when I slept like a log.


----------



## candyem

The first baby! Lots will follow now...


----------



## Jonesy25

Im off to hospital soon to get checked as i have been having period type cramping and tightening all day! If its nothing at least i know its nothing!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm insanely jealous... besides being a whale/being uncomfortable because my back hurts.. i'm not having any symptoms :(


----------



## FeistyMom

Going to start employing the DTD strategy this weekend :D

I'm having constant back ache on the mid-right of my back. I was convinced it was just related to my workstation at the office (completely wrong setup for me unless I sit cross-legged, perched in my chair, which is IMPOSSIBLE while 9 months pregnant fyi), but it just isn't going away. Drinking lots of water though, and trying to move a bit more has helped diminish the painful BH - they were getting quite tight and regular last night, down to 8 minutes apart but then nada.

Which is all for the best, because I really keep yo-yoing between wanting baby to be born NOW and wanting to wait as long as possible. I just have so much left to do to prepare it seems like, but my body is starting to be thoroughly done with this whole thing, and prevents me from getting anything useful accomplished.


----------



## capegirl7

Hi ladies due feb 19! Have a scheduled c section for feb 18. If I go into labor before I'm going to try for vbac. I am getting Braxton hicks and two nights ago they were 3-4 min apart for like an hour and lasting 40 seconds long. All through back. I was going to call but they stopped. Probably dehydrated. My water broke with dd at 39 weeks so thinking I'll go early again. Fingers crossed


----------



## Abbiewilko

Pleased to read our first feb baby has been more and more mummies having symptoms!! 

Jonesy keep us updated, fingers crossed it may be something!!!

My baby movements have started to get more painful as he squirms around, like he is going to emerge from my belly button! He's much more active during the day now, or he has grown that bit more that I can feel him most of the day. :)


----------



## akblaze

Little man has been much lower yesterday and today. We are officially off pelvic rest since I am 37 weeks tomorrow! yay!
Never imagined making it to full term!! :D After a long pregnancy of progesterone injections every week it is very much welcomed! 
He has been up and down since 30 weeks, little trickster. So I am not putting much faith in this but yikes, it hurts when he hits my cervix!!!!
I woke up through the night with some cramping but was able to fall right back asleep. A little more cramping pains today but nothing worth going in for. (the weather is horrible, freezing rain, so I am staying off the roads unless I'm in labor)


----------



## Moulder86

Hi everyone after waiting for my csection for next Wednesday it's not needed! My waters broke at 2:30pm Thursday 38+1 and I had my lil boy via csection 1:11am 38+2 8lb9 he's got a few bruises from trying to pull him out breech and he has a large head with broad shoulders. I forgot how painful recovery is!!! Xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Moulder86 said:


> Hi everyone after waiting for my csection for next Wednesday it's not needed! My waters broke at 2:30pm Thursday 38+1 and I had my lil boy via csection 1:11am 38+2 8lb9 he's got a few bruises from trying to pull him out breech and he has a large head with broad shoulders. I forgot how painful recovery is!!! Xxx

:dance: Congrats

Now that is two!!


----------



## Batman909

Wow congrats moulder86 and whitesoxfan!! Two little babies haha hopefully you two have started it off and we all go like dominos now. Unfortunately all my action fizzled out when I went to sleep grrr. I'm starting to worry I won't know when it's real as I have a way travel I need to leave for hospital before I get to uncomfy or to far along. I don't fancy having a baby in a car! Especially with the risk of bleeding afterwards. Even though the contractions led to nothing it gives me hope that something must be happening. 

Have to add OMG! Does it hurt when baby gets moving now I was almost crying lastnight.


----------



## Lucy3

Yay! Congrats Moulder86! Hope you feel better soon and baby's bruises going away promptly, poor little thing!


----------



## Jonesy25

Im not in labour....yet! Cervix thinning but not dilating yet! Im def having tightenings/pains ect....shes given me a sweep and told me to go home and await events!! So am hopeful it will kick things off properly for me!! :)


----------



## capegirl7

Congrats on your babies!!! Can't wait to hear of more :)


----------



## Katiie

Yay!!!! Let's a start popping them out!


----------



## wtbmummy

Grrrr I actually thought I might be in labor this evening. Nothing but wishful thinking :dohh: 

Been having nice strong contractions but not really regular, tried timing them but all lasting a miniute but one 24min gap, one 11 min gap n one 7min gap :cry: 

So guessing just BH.... So disapointed :cry: 

Congratulations on those having had there babies or in labor :flower:


----------



## ButterCup17

wow 2 babys!! YAY congrats!!! :)

I'm due feb 17th with my first and having a mess of a time- bad SPD and polyhydramnios and baby is measuring big- i'm SO uncomfortable! went to my 26 week checkup yesterday and she said i'm not dilating or anything :( she said they won't do an induction until i'm passed my due date, no matter how big they think he is getting or how high my fluid levels get. but also because of the high fluid levels, he is basically floating/swimming around in there and most likely wont engage to get things started! this is gonna be a LONG and UNCOMFORTABLE 4 weeks!!! :( on a positive note, i had my weekly ultrasound today to moniotor my polyhydramnios and my levels fell in the normal range today- yay! they also did his measurements and say he is about 7 pounds now, so may end up being around 9- which isn't nearly as bad as they had me thinking- since week 19 they have been saying he was so big, and in the 97th % and all that stuff... I still bet he ends up coming out at like 7 or 8 lbs!

anyway- i'll keep following everyone else's symptoms as i'm jealous that i'm not getting any LOL good luck ladies!! keep these babies coming!:)


----------



## ButterCup17

.


----------



## Kay_Baby

Can't believe we have our first babies. I want to feel something more than just generally uncomfortable.


----------



## Kay_Baby

And I've just found out my cousin had her baby this evening. I know she was due 2 and half weeks before me but I just want my baby now.


----------



## smallpeanut

Congrats to our meant to be feb but arrived in jan babies ;) can't wait to see pics xxxx


----------



## littlesteph

dreamer_x said:


> Oh and Steph - no, no ones been concerned that baby might have stopped growing. My last growth scan was 34 weeks and the 2 appointments I've had after that, my FH has measured behind but no ones said anything!

that's quite bad, I would have though it would be something they'd check.
saying that my consultant wasn't going to book another scan even with him measuring near on 3 weeks behind.


----------



## littlesteph

Congrats to the ladies who've had their babies. 
can't wait till it's me, so fed up now.
Had my 5th trip to hospital in 2 weeks today. Again due to reduced fetal movements. He's still not moved much, but he's movements have been a little bigger then they have been all day. The midwife there has said if I go a while without feeling him move again I have to eat stuff with calories. Wonder what made her think I don't, oh hang might be because I am small. I eat so much junk food.


----------



## dreamer_x

I am so EFFING PISSED OFF!! After being told this morning that I'd be going upstairs today, I'm still down on the ward waiting! I get that emergencies come in, but the doctor told me this morning that there was one woman in front of me, yet at 6pm, there were 3 in front of me! Why am I being pushed backwards?!
I'm now second in the queue, so could possibly end up going up in the middle of the night and have to ring OH at a stupid hour, not that he minds. I've been in here for nearly 62 bloody hours! To top it off, the woman in the bed next to me who came in yesterday morning got taken up around 1pm, and the woman who has replaced her is singing out loud at nearly midnight. Fml. 
I want my baby :( why is that so much to ask?


----------



## allforthegirl

dreamer that sounds very frustrating. I am sure it will all be worth it though to be hold your LO in your arms. You will forget the 62 bloody hours!! :winkwink:


----------



## littlesteph

I hope your not waiting too much longer.


----------



## FeistyMom

dreamer that sounds awful. Hope your wait is over soon!!

AFM, my lil bro messaged me that I only had 11 hrs and 24 minutes left to have this baby on a 24th (my other babes are all born on the 24th of whatever month), and I started getting contractions!~ Probably a complete suggestive thing, and most likely just BH, but still I thought it was funny. THey are around 15 minutes apart though, so might be the start of something.

Not sure if that idea is exciting or terrifying or both!


----------



## CatAndCo

Don't know how your not going mental at them, Dreamer. Sounds so frustrating.

Congratulations to the girls who've had there LO's! Hopefully that'll set some of the rest of us off, i'm so tired and fed up and feel like i'm growing more and more by the day :(


----------



## georgebaby1

congratulations to those that have had their babies, I had bad back ache again last night with some period type cramps for a few hour which then stopped. im hoping I can hold off for at least another week but im so uncomfortable.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good luck feisty Mel Hope this is it for you too xxx

Dreamer hope you are cuddling your baby now hun, what a long frustrating time for you xx


----------



## Abbiewilko

Yay another feb baby!

Good luck dreamer x

awful night sleep for me with cramping and my stomach feeling so bruised as though it had been punched hundreds of times :( been feeling really uncomfortable and pains when I walk but we still went to our antenatal class. Came out and I've had another wet episode :( I don't feel it happening and I still don't know what it is it's clear not yellow etc. I have my 38 week appointment on Monday so I can ask midwife then.

Look forward to hearing when the next feb baby is born!


----------



## GPapo1013

Aww congrats to the ladies who have had their babies!! <3 I'm SUPER jealous!! I had some more crampy pains last night in bed, but doc told me that the period-type cramps aren't real labor, soooo my body is VERY confused lol. We need REAL labor to start, not this false crap! Lol I'll be 38 weeks tomorrow!! Hoping this next week brings us some progress and hopefully a little baby!! <3


----------



## allforthegirl

:rofl: Oh my goodness, even though I know that I was with all of you in the earlier stages of term, waiting for baby to come, I am sitting here 39 weeks tomorrow, and laughing. I am laughing cause no matter what we want and how we feel, these babies make up their own minds and love to trick us and make us miserable :rofl:

I am just trying to remain as calm as possible cause that is what will allow my body to open up and allow my baby more room to go through. 39 weeks is still early, and I am not over yet. All this nonsense is just a right of passage into motherhood!!

I did lose a chunk of plug last night. :thumbup: Don't feel any different so probably still another few days yet before I start noticing concrete evidence of labour!!


----------



## Abbiewilko

Very true!! Only baby will decide when he/she is ready for arrival!! Though I am sitting here bouncing on my ball hoping it will encourage him!


----------



## Katiie

I'm hoping mine wants to come sooner rather than later. 

I want to know if it's a SHE OR A HE!!
Team yellow is hard.


----------



## Katiie

I'm hoping mine wants to come sooner rather than later. 

I want to know if it's a SHE OR A HE!!
Team yellow is hard.


----------



## allforthegirl

Abbiewilko said:


> Very true!! Only baby will decide when he/she is ready for arrival!! Though I am sitting here bouncing on my ball hoping it will encourage him!

Exactly I too am just trying to persuade him, or at the very least have my body ready for the big day so I am not surging all day and then find out I am only 3cm. :dohh: I tried the ball too, though with my SPD it hurts my hips to do so. :sad1:


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies,
Just a quick update that I've had my baby boy, Oscar, weighing 5lbs 11ozs born on Tuesday 21st January 2014 :cloud9: 

Around 6am on the 21st I awoke with what I thought was a painful braxton hicks contraction, followed by two more 10 minutes apart. The fourth contraction then came 5 minutes later and lasted 30 seconds (at this point we decided to call the hospital to ask whether I should be checked). I was told that I could be in early labour and that this phase could last a few days but if I found the pain too difficult to come in. I experienced two more contractions 4 minutes apart lasting 45 seconds and decided that something was definitely happening (so started to franctically get ready).

We arrived at the hospital around 8am and went through to be assessed, the staff suspected that this was early labour but that I should probably go home and take some painkillers. I was examined and shocked to find out I was already 6cm dilated! :wacko: After a bag of Haribo and 1:30 hours of clenching hubbys hand I went to the bathroom as I felt the need to push. My waters popped and I was rushed back to the bed where babies head began crowning. Three more pushes and my little boy was born at 11:38 am! It was all incredibly quick and despite a tear, went great. The staff were concerned with the low birth weight, so we were kept in 2 days but are now home and doing well :flower:
 



Attached Files:







oz.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## smallpeanut

Huge congrats on your little boy. He is georgous!!!!!!!

Blimey we're all dropping like flies now! Who's next?! ;) won't be me. No signs as of yet. Quite pleased though as I'd like my kids birthdays to be as far apart as possible ... Even if I am feeling like I've been kicked by a horse in my foof.


----------



## Katiie

Lovely news!
I love the name too x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats :) 


Nothing here yet :( mil said earlier "ohhh you haven't even dropped yet" as in my bump is still high :( .... Does that matter ?


----------



## HaltimeKitty

Ohh so exciting seeing all these feb babys coming already is soo exciting can't wait for my little baby.


----------



## smallpeanut

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Congrats :)
> 
> 
> Nothing here yet :( mil said earlier "ohhh you haven't even dropped yet" as in my bump is still high :( .... Does that matter ?

Not at all :) I took a bump pic the day before I gave birth to dd at 38 weeks and everyone said how high she was. She dropped literally during labour. I'm the same this time around. Carrying really high and I can still feel him in my ribs but no one is concerned xxx


----------



## Batman909

Yay congratulations Ladybuggz glad you had such a smooth delivery. He is super cute. Another feb baby how exciting.


----------



## candyem

Another baby!!! Oscar is gorgeous! Congratulations!

Katiie - I know the feeling. Was in Next today eyeing up the baby clothes (again!) and cannot wait to have a pink or blue shopping spree!


----------



## Katiie

I'll be going on my next account the second the baby's born :haha:


----------



## candyem

Katiie said:


> I'll be going on my next account the second the baby's born :haha:

Haha!

I have joked to my husband that I will shop online from my hospital bed for next day delivery!

Simply has to be done!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Helloooo! :)

Sorry it took so long to update, I only had my phone at the hospital and I'm not too proficient on it!

Thursday morning I went for my normal weekly ultrasound and fluids were low so OFF we went to L&D. I was STILL at 3 and 50% (had been for a few weeks). 

I had the pitocin, asked for the epidural before things got too crazy and it was WONDERFUL. She broke my water, kept upping the pit and a few hours later I pushed for 2-3 minutes and she was here. 

Jenessa Kaye was born at 7:52pm on January 23rd. 
7lbs 13oz
19" long

I'll attach a couple pictures!

Good luck to everyone waiting. . .I'll be back in a few days once we get things sorted here and I don't feel like such a zombie! <3
 



Attached Files:







Jenessa first born.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 14









Jenessa close.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 11









jenessa home.jpg
File size: 53.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## littlesteph

Congrats to the ladies who've had they babies.

I had a phone call from the hospital today which when I first answered the phone scared me as its Saturday and didn't think they called people at the weekends. 
They phoned to tell me my section has been booked for the 21st, i'll be 39 weeks. She said it might change if there is an emergency. But it's good to know I have a date that baby will be here. 
On another note tmi this time, me and hubby thought we'd try and dtd this morning after not doing it for 2 weeks because last time I ended up in hospital with contraction type pains. Got the on and off cramping again and awful back pain. luckily this time it didn't last all day. it was only a few hours. Think baby is getting lower as the past few days I've been peeing like no ones business, and it's not like trickles you would get if it was a uti actually full blown peeing.


----------



## Batman909

Congratulations whitesoxfan! She is beautiful. Hope you have a quick recovery. Seems like babies are popping out all over the place now. Eek my turn soon :) 

Don't know if it's a labour sign or just gross but have loads of cream coloured discharge today ewww


----------



## Katiie

Congratulations!!!

I love the pics x


----------



## Jonesy25

Congratulations girls!! Hoping it will be my turn soon! :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats lady bugz on the birth of Oscar he is so cute and so tiny, hope you are doing well.

Congrats again Kellie, Janessa is gorgeous xx

Eeeeeeee wonder who is next lol?? Exciting!

Dreamer hope you have had your baby and are enjoying your baby snuggles xxx


----------



## Katiie

Dreamer posted somewhere else, she's had her baby girl!


----------



## allforthegirl

Batman909 said:


> Congratulations whitesoxfan! She is beautiful. Hope you have a quick recovery. Seems like babies are popping out all over the place now. Eek my turn soon :)
> 
> Don't know if it's a labour sign or just gross but have loads of cream coloured discharge today ewww

Yes yes that is a good sign that your cervix is dilating!! GL!! I had a bunch last week, but it didn't mean much for me. But it is a process right so as long something is happen :thumbup:


----------



## MelliPaige

3 babies In just a few days (unless I missed someone) how exciting! Still no more symptoms for myself :shrug: unless you count a back ache.

I wonder who the next feb turned jan baby will be!


----------



## littlesteph

be nice if backache was.
my back today has been horrid even the painkillers I've been given for my irritable uterus has not touched the pain


----------



## AmyMarie

*due the 4th of feb ..... 9 days and counting. (Hopefully less than that)  *


----------



## MelliPaige

AmyMarie said:


> *due the 4th of feb ..... 9 days and counting. (Hopefully less than that)  *


I totally didn't realize February was so close! My mind has been a little hazy though...I can't wait to say "I'm having my baby this month"


----------



## allforthegirl

Well ladies I am not sure if this just a false start, but I getting something!! :happydance: One surge made my cervix feels nice and sore!!


----------



## littlesteph

fingers crossed it is


----------



## Batman909

allforthegirl said:


> Well ladies I am not sure if this just a false start, but I getting something!! :happydance: One surge made my cervix feels nice and sore!!

Crossing my fingers and toes for you! Best of luck


----------



## Lucy3

Katiie said:


> I'm hoping mine wants to come sooner rather than later.
> 
> I want to know if it's a SHE OR A HE!!
> Team yellow is hard.

I can't imagine how hard staying team yellow is! Any suspicions either way?


----------



## Katiie

I think it's a girl, but I have no idea if that's coz I'm leaning to wanting a girl more. 
I just can't wait for my boyfriend to tell me when s/he comes out. 
(He thinks boy). 

Good luck AFTG! Keep us updated xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Thinking its false. But will let you know


----------



## MelliPaige

Fingers crossed for you aftg!


----------



## FeistyMom

Still having contractions all day but not building in intensity. About every third one feels 'real'. No sign of my plug yet, but this has gotta be doing something. 

This is a lot like with my first two, so it'll Probably be several days before real labor starts but I'm thinking by Friday things will be happening.! Also makes me think it's a girl since first two were girls :haha:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hi everyone! I agree team yellow is hard, the last couple of weeks i've really wanted to know! At my mw appt baby was very low in my pelvis (almost fully engaged) but it is my second so i know it can pop out again...
Fingers crossed for everyone who's closer to their edd and having signs! :D


----------



## pollydolly

Hey ladies,

I'm having severe period cramping in my lower bump, feel intensely sick & have bad lower back ache. 
I also have achey thighs :( 
Could any of this be the start of things? 
My babe isn't moving as much as normal but could that be due to size? Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Feisty Mel - The race is on :winkwink: I am wondering if you will go before me. LOL

Polly - they could be yes. FX thing continue for you.

AFM it definitely was just a false start. But a false start is at least something, so I am one step closer!!


----------



## mumofone25

Congratulations ladies :)

Went into hosp for reduced movements today, but baby is all fine :) x


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG how icky yuck yuck, I have this feeling something is leaking out, but when I go there really isn't all that much on my undies&#8230;. Ick, yuck!


----------



## Batman909

allforthegirl said:


> OMG how icky yuck yuck, I have this feeling something is leaking out, but when I go there really isn't all that much on my undies. Ick, yuck!

I kept having that feeling yesterday! But it was just gross discharge. I've felt like I've got my period all night really aching down low under my bump and lower back exactly like period pain not cramping tho just constantly sore. Now my little brother (3) has burst out in chicken pox! So my baby isn't allowed out for two weeks now I don't want my newborn catching it. What's the bet baby will be like yip I'm ready now because I want him to stay in?


----------



## MelliPaige

No symptoms today (still) wonder where they went...

I'm 37 weeks today! He is allowed to come at anytime and I've moved on from worrying a little about symptoms to hoping I get plenty! The doctor will be checking me for dilation again tomorrow and I hope I've made some progress :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Batman909 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> OMG how icky yuck yuck, I have this feeling something is leaking out, but when I go there really isn't all that much on my undies. Ick, yuck!
> 
> I kept having that feeling yesterday! But it was just gross discharge. I've felt like I've got my period all night really aching down low under my bump and lower back exactly like period pain not cramping tho just constantly sore. Now my little brother (3) has burst out in chicken pox! So my baby isn't allowed out for two weeks now I don't want my newborn catching it. What's the bet baby will be like yip I'm ready now because I want him to stay in?Click to expand...

Yes I get that too. Right as I type too. I hear ya though, but there were a few days I really didn't want to come and so far he is listening.:winkwink:


----------



## littlesteph

keep losing bits of my plug today, only tiny bits though. horried heartburn and backache, been feeling pretty sick this afternoon. Got woken up at 5 this morning with cramping luckily painkillers helped the pain so did manage to get back to sleep. Still getting cramping every now and then, but not too often.


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG I feel like I am right in the middle of one very angry AF!! And am bitchy just like am too!!


----------



## wellsk

I get that icky wet feeling all the time. I keep running to the loo to see if my waters have broken! :dohh:
I have tonnes of creamy white discharge and bits of mucus plug instead :thumbup:

The back pain today has been horrendous, I've been standing against the wall, rocking my back to massage it or on all fours, deep breathing. I've also had a lot of period pains and braxton hicks. 

The pain is making me feel pretty miserable right now! :(


----------



## Katiie

I think I've dropped more today,
I've also lost a little plug :)
Baby has also been quieter. 

Other than that... No symptoms!


----------



## sugarpuff

Holy poo pants, I'm having a baby tomorrow :shock: after a lot of freak outs I agreed to an elective caesarian which will be tomorrow, in the mean time though I've had bloody show all day, really really crampy like on my period and have been having contractions all day - I'm trying to head to bed now, just taken some paracetamol for the pain, but what are the bets for going into full blown labour in the night or an elcs in the morning ??! Aggghhhh !!


----------



## littlesteph

not sure but good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Kate7590

Congrats to all the new mummies out there!!

Iv not had any change really apart from a lot more pelvic pain which is making me really miserable. Im finding it more and more painful to walk unless i lean back and almost hold my stomach up..weird!
Hoping not too much longer to go now, but who can say :)


----------



## Batman909

Good luck sugarpuff :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Sugar I hope how ever he comes into this world is safely!! :flower:


----------



## Katiie

Good luck hun! X


----------



## Katiie

Getting some intense pressure with every Braxton hick. 

C'mon waters!
Pop already!!


----------



## leigh5tom

Good luck :)


----------



## CatAndCo

Good luck sugar! 

Not many symptoms over here. Had an increase of discharge and more mucus yesterday. Feels like theres an endless supply of icky gunk up there! :sick: 

Ended up falling down the stairs yesterday (thankfully it was only two) as my legs and back just completely seized up! Feels like my body is just giving up at the moment lol


----------



## allforthegirl

CatAndCo said:


> Good luck sugar!
> 
> Not many symptoms over here. Had an increase of discharge and more mucus yesterday. Feels like theres an endless supply of icky gunk up there! :sick:
> 
> Ended up falling down the stairs yesterday (thankfully it was only two) as my legs and back just completely seized up! Feels like my body is just giving up at the moment lol

Ouch that sounds horrible.:hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

hey anyone notice the further they are along the bitchier they are?


----------



## CatAndCo

Wasn't to horrible, shocked me more than anything!

I seem to be getting bitcher as well! Glad i'm not the only one :haha:


----------



## Batman909

Yes I have a short temper atm


----------



## loujay584

Due the 7th with first....

Feel like ive been pregnant forever!

Ive got it into my head that im going to go over to avoid disapointment! 

Ive been getting lots of cramping low down... And sharp twinges right in pelvis!

Getting quite down now, totally ready for her. I doubt shes got much room left!! X


----------



## sugarpuff

Miranda Celeste was born at 03:23 this morning via vbac, whoop whoop :happydance:

6lb 9oz and a whopping 56cm long !


----------



## wishuwerehere

Yay, congrats sugarpuff! :happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats sugar puff hope ask goes smoothly today xx

.... and yes definitely short fuse, I fell our with hubby yesterday and left him at the roadside when he went back home for his bank card, because he had been out in the car previously and not put fuel in it. Haha. Well just put bloody fuel in the car!!!!! Always leaves it to me and runs it on fumes until I do it! Pisses me off no end lmao 

Xxx


----------



## emmancee

Congrats sugarpuff :thumbup:

Well after thinking it could possibly be happening last week I've had no more symptoms so just a waiting game...


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats hun, I posted same time as you my good luck message lol! Well done on getting your vbac and enjoy your little girly, long little girly lol xx


----------



## georgebaby1

congrats sugarrpuff


----------



## Kay_Baby

Yay another baby!

For the first time ever in noticed random BH during a long car drive on Saturday. I think it was the position I was stuck in so have been doing a lot of ball work since for nothing though. Every time I get off my ball my hips and bum are kind of numb and it takes a few steps to be able to walk.

Baby has been very quite for a few days now and just as I start to worry about him he kicks off big time.

They are starting to predict some very heavy snow here at the end of the week, I suspect it's just scare mongering but my OH is convinced this baby will arrive when it's terrible for driving. We are 20 miles from the hospital so road conditions and traffic can add an awful lot of time to that trip.


----------



## Batman909

Congrats sugar puff! That's awesome u got ur vbac well done Mumma. Did u go into labour on ur own before your c section ?? So lucky!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats sugar puff :)


----------



## georgebaby1

Kay_Baby said:


> Yay another baby!
> 
> For the first time ever in noticed random BH during a long car drive on Saturday. I think it was the position I was stuck in so have been doing a lot of ball work since for nothing though. Every time I get off my ball my hips and bum are kind of numb and it takes a few steps to be able to walk.
> 
> Baby has been very quite for a few days now and just as I start to worry about him he kicks off big time.
> 
> They are starting to predict some very heavy snow here at the end of the week, I suspect it's just scare mongering but my OH is convinced this baby will arrive when it's terrible for driving. We are 20 miles from the hospital so road conditions and traffic can add an awful lot of time to that trip.

20 miles is quite a distance i do hope your baby doesnt arrive when its bad conditions. Or maybe as soon as your sure your in labour set off and just explain your situation to the hospital regarding driving distance etc.


----------



## nat2

i'm 35+ 5 and had a cervical stitch in which was removed 9 days ago. Since then i have been getting lots and lots of increased milky discharge and lots of painful twinges in my cervix.... hoping she comes before 26 feb (due date).

Congrats to all who have had their babies and keep the symptoms coming from those who are still waiting! xxx


----------



## Kay_Baby

georgebaby1 said:


> 20 miles is quite a distance i do hope your baby doesnt arrive when its bad conditions. Or maybe as soon as your sure your in labour set off and just explain your situation to the hospital regarding driving distance etc.

Hospital has a special waiting area as they cover such a large geographical area where if your not at a point they can admit you you can wait for 4 hours before they will reasses you. I have been advised to consider how long we wait before heading into the hospital as I only had a 6 hour labour with my first and the average second time labour is about half that length.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm also wondering how long I should wait to go in.. my local hospital is closer (around 10 miles) but its all roadworks and traffic lights atm! It should take 20 mins but lately I have driven that way and it had been bumper to bumper for 45 minutes :/ my first labour was 4-5 hours ! But I hate the hospital lol and don't want to spend any more time there than I have too... last time I got a room that didn't even have a toilet :(


----------



## Katiie

It takes 45 minutes to get to our hospital,
Plus 30 minutes for my dad to drive to ours to pick us up and take us (oh can't drive). 

It's my second....
And I'm GBS positive so need the anti bs.

:dohh:
It snowed here this morning ...
I'm hoping it holds off till baby arrives now. Or I might be giving birth in the car haha


----------



## SwissMiss

Congrats Sugarpuff! 56cm?!?! String bean! :D :cloud9: 

Update from me... Not much... Lotsa 'clear out' (sorry :blush:) contractions since the weekend; I have a mega onset of contractions/bhs whatever, have to do a #2 and then it all stops with a few tightenings still during the day... That's how it started with my son but I think it was at least a week/10 days of this nonsense first, so I'm in for a while yet I guess :roll: 

Keep well everyone! 
xxx


----------



## mrsdean2009

38+1 today and bump has definitely dropped, lots of low down and painful movement.

Think I'm wanting things to happen now though as last week went for a routine consultant appointment and they found I'd not grown for my last two appointments (measuring 33cm since 32+5 appointment). Cue talk of induction, growth scan being booked and a few hours of monitoring due to reduced movement. Baby is fine, small but not worryingly small which is good. Just under 6lb give or take a bit at 38wks.

I don't want to be induced but talk of it for a few days got me excited about meeting my little man earlier than planned and now I just want him out!


----------



## littlesteph

congrats :)


lost some more of my plug this morning, the last 2 days its been coming away in tiny bits.


----------



## wellsk

Congrats Sugarpuff :)

Littlesteph, I'm afraid I've been losing pieces of my mucus plug for weeks! If it doesn't mostly come out, it keeps replenishing.

Feel like crap! My back is still agony, and I'm having strong BH and struggling to walk. Spending a lot of time trying not to cry. I'm so tired and pained and just ready to meet little madam.


----------



## littlesteph

that's good to hear, only just over 35 weeks, as much as I want him out now as I'm getting so fed up with having to keep going into hospital I know he's not ready yet.


----------



## candyem

Yey! Congrats sugarpuff! Sounds amazing!

No symptoms here, but quite glad because I haven't been feeling great and didn't think I could have handled labour feeling this way.


----------



## SweetTart78

Congratulations sugarpuff!! No symptoms here yet either really. My little guy was super active last night as I watched the Grammy Awards. Maybe all the music performances got him going lol..Just started my maternity leave today and it feels so good to just relax and have rest time!


----------



## allforthegirl

Did another deposit again, though this time I woke with watery pink on my panties&#8230; Not sure if it was from my plug cause there was no discharge&#8230;. :shrug:


----------



## dreamer_x

Hope all you ladies are doing alright and your babies don't keep you waiting too long! Just thought I'd pop in, I'll still be stalking the thread to see when you all finally get your little bundles!


----------



## cruise

allforthegirl said:


> Did another deposit again, though this time I woke with watery pink on my panties Not sure if it was from my plug cause there was no discharge. :shrug:

How exciting!! I had some pink discharge a few days ago, but thankfully nothing came out of it. I don't want my LO until 39 weeks at earliest. :thumbup:


----------



## Abbiewilko

Hello ladies! 

Had a disappointing 38 week appointment today :( At 36 weeks I was 3/5 engaged and today I am 1/5 so baby has popped back out a bit. Was also told that my blood pressure is increasing and I am on the borderline of being able to deliver at the midwife unit where I want to go, if it increases at my 40 week check then I have to go to hospital for delivery :( 

I know baby can come any time without being fully engaged just disappointed to hear that I've gone backwards. He's still in the correct position with his back on the left which is good.

Hope everyone else has had a better day today :'( xx


----------



## Batman909

Abbiewilko said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Had a disappointing 38 week appointment today :( At 36 weeks I was 3/5 engaged and today I am 1/5 so baby has popped back out a bit. Was also told that my blood pressure is increasing and I am on the borderline of being able to deliver at the midwife unit where I want to go, if it increases at my 40 week check then I have to go to hospital for delivery :(
> 
> I know baby can come any time without being fully engaged just disappointed to hear that I've gone backwards. He's still in the correct position with his back on the left which is good.
> 
> Hope everyone else has had a better day today :'( xx

1/5 is excellent!! That's the most engaged u can get before baby falls out :) means midwife can only feel one fifth of baby's head above the pelvic brim so the rest is in the pelvis here's a picture from my midwifery textbook.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Abbiewilko

Oh thank you - I am just confused then as she used the term popped back out a bit! 

He will come when he's ready.. Wish I could decide lol x


----------



## allforthegirl

Then he is probably sitting at 4/5 but that isn't all that far off either. Still in position and can drop at any time. Mine sure like to pop on and out.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I've seen it both ways on different threads with measuring engagement out of /5... Low numbers being more engaged or high numbers being more engaged. Different teaching I guess.. I like how we do it here -4 to +4.. Can't get it wrong that way!


----------



## vixie27

Harmony rose arrived last night after a 1 hour and 7 minute labour weighing a huge 9 pound 3 oz at 38 weeks and 1 day x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MelliPaige

Congrats! She's beautiful!!


----------



## SweetTart78

So adorableee...congratulations!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Another one! Congrats and what a beauty, name and all!


----------



## allforthegirl

vixie27 said:


> Harmony rose arrived last night after a 1 hour and 7 minute labour weighing a huge 9 pound 3 oz at 38 weeks and 1 day x

Wow congrats!! That was a fast one!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Wow congrats :) that was speedy! 


okay
... me next! Ahahah..


----------



## Lucy3

Congrats! Love her little outfit! And what an amazingly quick labor!


----------



## akblaze

Another baby! Congrats!!!!

I saw the midwife today. I am 3cm and 70% effaced.
Little man is still measuring 2 weeks ahead at 39 weeks! 
She offered to do a sweep which I gladly accepted! She said it may work, may not but she didn't mind doing it a little earlier with me since he is measuring big. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!!!
So far I am just very achey down there after it but nothing unusual. She said to have sex! Unfortunately DH does not want baby to come this week so he refuses to DTD :( I keep telling it's not up to him! When he can figure out how to grow and birth a baby then he can have a say!!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

akblaze said:


> Another baby! Congrats!!!!
> 
> I saw the midwife today. I am 3cm and 70% effaced.
> Little man is still measuring 2 weeks ahead at 39 weeks!
> She offered to do a sweep which I gladly accepted! She said it may work, may not but she didn't mind doing it a little earlier with me since he is measuring big. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!!!
> So far I am just very achey down there after it but nothing unusual. She said to have sex! Unfortunately DH does not want baby to come this week so he refuses to DTD :( I keep telling it's not up to him! When he can figure out how to grow and birth a baby then he can have a say!!!!

Whats up with him? Not like it is his body!! HUMPH!


----------



## Batman909

vixie27 said:


> Harmony rose arrived last night after a 1 hour and 7 minute labour weighing a huge 9 pound 3 oz at 38 weeks and 1 day x

Congratulations! What a speedy labour to. 

Waaaaaaa! Getting so impatient.


----------



## smallpeanut

Congrats! What a georgous name :) 

Who will be next... ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG I have had to pee, or at least feels like I do, like 10 times in the last 30 min!! Then I get to the bathroom and nope no pee&#8230;. just a trickle&#8230; Grrrrrrrr

Ok get him out. I am done! SERIOUSLY DONE!


----------



## akblaze

allforthegirl said:


> akblaze said:
> 
> 
> Another baby! Congrats!!!!
> 
> I saw the midwife today. I am 3cm and 70% effaced.
> Little man is still measuring 2 weeks ahead at 39 weeks!
> She offered to do a sweep which I gladly accepted! She said it may work, may not but she didn't mind doing it a little earlier with me since he is measuring big. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!!!
> So far I am just very achey down there after it but nothing unusual. She said to have sex! Unfortunately DH does not want baby to come this week so he refuses to DTD :( I keep telling it's not up to him! When he can figure out how to grow and birth a baby then he can have a say!!!!
> 
> Whats up with him? Not like it is his body!! HUMPH!Click to expand...

I have no idea what the man is waiting for!? I would think he'd be excited since we won't have another NICU stay or anything! Kind of makes me sad that he is acting like this :( I just told him that I'm the one having to push out a baby measuring big so he has no say!!! Of course that gets me no where... he's so stubborn! :growlmad:


----------



## akblaze

allforthegirl said:



> OMG I have had to pee, or at least feels like I do, like 10 times in the last 30 min!! Then I get to the bathroom and nope no pee. just a trickle Grrrrrrrr
> 
> Ok get him out. I am done! SERIOUSLY DONE!

I'm glad I'm not the only one... it's no fun! 
I feel like I have to REALLY pee... but then nope.. a few trickles and I'm done!!! :wacko:


----------



## Dancerforlife

Wow! congrats on such a quick labor that's amazing!

I am convinced my little lady has decided it's much too cold out and she's going to hide out for another week :(


----------



## capegirl7

Losing plug today and Braxton hicks. That's about it! I have an appt Thursday and hoping to get checked! Csection on feb 18 and attempting vbac beforehand!


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

Hello, all! Wanted to let you know that I had my baby. Crazy dramatic birth story here.

My DH created a photo story, which is on page 3. 

Best wishes!! <3


----------



## SweetTart78

Congrats!!!! She is adorable!


----------



## Lucy3

That's fantastic BadMama! Where is your birth story? Pg 3 of this thread? Would love to read it!


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

Lucy3 said:


> That's fantastic BadMama! Where is your birth story? Pg 3 of this thread? Would love to read it!

The birth story is on page 1 (first post) of this thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...s-crazy-birth-story-more-photos-page-3-a.html

It got moved to the birth story forum... oops!

The photos on page 3 capture the silver lining of it all. :)


----------



## Lucy3

BadMamaJAMA said:


> Lucy3 said:
> 
> 
> That's fantastic BadMama! Where is your birth story? Pg 3 of this thread? Would love to read it!
> 
> The birth story is on page 1 (first post) of this thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...s-crazy-birth-story-more-photos-page-3-a.html
> 
> It got moved to the birth story forum... oops!
> 
> The photos on page 3 capture the silver lining of it all. :)Click to expand...

Found it! What beautiful photos, you could never tell you had a dramatic birth in them, you look very calm and peaceful. And Evie is beautiful!


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

Thank you! At that point, I was just excited to be getting her out safely.


----------



## gatormom2tots

Contractions about 15-20 minutes apart all night with period like cramping and backache on and off. Not horribly painful, but mpre than just the average Braxton hicks.

Hoping this is one of those things that will last a few days before the real deal- inlaws haven't gotten here yet, my mother is sick with the flu, and we are suppose to be getting snow today (very unusual here in Georgia!) Plan on going to work as usual and just see how the day goes.

Of course, these babies make their own plans!


----------



## SwissMiss

Me too! More 'poo inducing' (sorry :blush:) contractions/pains last night, very uncomfortable night with cramping/discomfort/tight bump... I'm at work now, haven't had anything since about 5am this morning now... Hoping that it means a few more days of this kinda thing before the real deal! :thumbup: 
xx


----------



## Kay_Baby

Just had my 38 week check with the midwife everything's fine and normal but baby is not engaged at all. I know being a second baby he might not until I go into labour but it's disappointing to hear.


----------



## smallpeanut

Don't be disappointed.. Baby will probably do it all in one go when the time comes :) glad all was well.

Congrats on another baby! Uber quick... What is this? A new baby born every night? Common ladies :) let's meet those babies!!! Xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats badmamajama!! Evie is soo cute and I love the name /nickname! Sorry it didn't go as planned but man you did good on your own! Sounds like things are doing well at home! Enjoy her and rest up!


----------



## candyem

Kay_Baby said:


> Just had my 38 week check with the midwife everything's fine and normal but baby is not engaged at all. I know being a second baby he might not until I go into labour but it's disappointing to hear.

He will probably surprise you. 


I had the best night sleep I have had in ages last night. Hardly felt pregnant, which is weird at nearly 38 weeks. Feel better for it though.


----------



## allforthegirl

I was up until 3 am with a false start. It was very convincing with heartburn and nausea, and feeling like I have to pee every 10 min. Even had the constant period type cramping in between surges&#8230;. Needless to say I am absolutely shattered today. Wonder if she will do the sweep still. Maybe it will send me over the edge&#8230; Maybe!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

BadMamaJAMA said:


> Thank you! At that point, I was just excited to be getting her out safely.

So beautiful! I'm sorry you had to have a section!
Jenessa was born the same day! :baby:


----------



## GPapo1013

Congrats to all the new babies!! (so jealous!!) I was having some good contractions yesterday afternoon for about an hour and a half. Period-type cramping, dull back pain, stomach tightening, coming about every 7 minutes. But, after about an hour and a half-ish, they slowly started to stop and grow farther apart. Me and hubby were SUPER bummed! I don't like these mean tricks that my body is playing lol. But hopefully it got me a little dilated, since I've been stuck at 0cm. Doc apt on Thursday, this week, soooo we'll see. I still think I'm gunna go overdue, which makes it hard to read about allllllllllll of these beautiful new babies everyone keeps having-BAH!! Didn't sleep well last night, just can't seem to get comfy anymore. My hips drive me nuts!! This morning I'm have ZERO symptoms soooo even more bummed. Waiting waiting waiting....


----------



## archangel24

I hear ya on the poo inducing contractions! A person in my birth class said that was her first heads up that labor was impending.... i hope it is for us too! I am so ready to meet my little boy....


----------



## cruise

I am SO done with lightning crotch!!!


----------



## SweetTart78

I havent had any exciting symptoms at all. I dont even think I have gotten BH contractions. If I have, I sure cant tell grrrrr. I have a Dr. Appt today so I will see what they say.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Do i have to ask my midwife to check if baby is engaged or not ? I see a different bloody woman at each app and so far they have barely touched me lol.. maybe I smell ? 
they measure fundal height take heart beat and then shoo me out the door lol.. oh and of course check my pee


----------



## wellsk

Rhi, are you in the UK?
I think that's standard practice, it's not like the US ones where they actually tell you anything or check anything other than FH, urine and BP :dohh:


----------



## cruise

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Do i have to ask my midwife to check if baby is engaged or not ? I see a different bloody woman at each app and so far they have barely touched me lol.. maybe I smell ?
> they measure fundal height take heart beat and then shoo me out the door lol.. oh and of course check my pee

I had to ask my midwife to do the checking.


----------



## Popples1

Wow, you ladies are having symptoms all over the place and I'm getting nothing at all here! I'm at a hen do this weekend so actually hoping nothing happens until at least next week but I'm still a little envious. I was really busy yesterday so have spent all afternoon laid on the sofa, napping and reading trashy magazines!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yeah i'm Uk :) with my last baby i remember them always having a feel about and say things like "head is over here" ...and then tell me how engaged they were etc... Gotta be honest the midwife care here (where i live) has gone to shit the last few years... 

at my 30(?) week app the midwife asked me "are u planning on breastfeeding" 
"yes"

"well we used to have a dvd that we gave out but we don't have it any more... go on this website" 

Now as a second time mum I can deal with that, but bloody hell what happened to encouraging new mums to breast feed !? I though the nhs was suppose to be booby warriors lmao.. I remember after my last baby two breast feeding support workers came in the room within 30 minutes of birth to help me feed!


----------



## allforthegirl

Popples1 said:


> Wow, you ladies are having symptoms all over the place and I'm getting nothing at all here! I'm at a hen do this weekend so actually hoping nothing happens until at least next week but I'm still a little envious. I was really busy yesterday so have spent all afternoon laid on the sofa, napping and reading trashy magazines!

You have loads of time yet to have symptoms, and there are many that don' get any warning before labour. No worries love, you body knows what it is supposed to do.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Popples1 said:


> Wow, you ladies are having symptoms all over the place and I'm getting nothing at all here! I'm at a hen do this weekend so actually hoping nothing happens until at least next week but I'm still a little envious. I was really busy yesterday so have spent all afternoon laid on the sofa, napping and reading trashy magazines!

I had NO symptoms whatsoever before dd was born - so no worries :) it was actually much more relaxing than this time!


----------



## Kay_Baby

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Now as a second time mum I can deal with that, but bloody hell what happened to encouraging new mums to breast feed !? I though the nhs was suppose to be booby warriors lmao.. I remember after my last baby two breast feeding support workers came in the room within 30 minutes of birth to help me feed!

That was good. I got no breastfeeding support with my first at all. I know to shout very loudly for it this time after the failure for anyone to notice that all the issues were caused by a tongue tie


----------



## MelliPaige

Kay_Baby said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> Now as a second time mum I can deal with that, but bloody hell what happened to encouraging new mums to breast feed !? I though the nhs was suppose to be booby warriors lmao.. I remember after my last baby two breast feeding support workers came in the room within 30 minutes of birth to help me feed!
> 
> That was good. I got no breastfeeding support with my first at all. I know to shout very loudly for it this time after the failure for anyone to notice that all the issues were caused by a tongue tieClick to expand...

I've got nothing but breastfeeding support here. Every healthcare professional I've spoken to has basically begged me to breastfeed even after I've told them I plan on it.


----------



## littlesteph

Congrats to all new babies.
can't wait till it's me, getting so feed up now.
I had my growth scan this morning, I have to go back next week for another as baby has dropped on the growth chart for his weight and stomach. they've estimated his weight to be 4lb 13oz which means a one pound weight gain since the 2nd. I'm not surprised I had a feeling his weight wouldn't be what they wanted as I've not gained anything in 3 weeks. not sure what they have planed if the next growth scan shows lack of growth.
ended up back at the hospital this evening. my section scar started to get and burning feeling and I was cramping. called up thinking they'd give advise over the phone, but they wanted me to go in. ended up on the ctg for over an hour, every now and then saying oh we'll keep you on a bit longer, oh 10 more minutes and we'll take you off. They gave me painkillers for the pain and said if they didn't start to work I would have been admitted. Been told if I get any more pains then to call up again. I have to relax and take it easy. 
Sorry for the essay this evening.


----------



## SweetTart78

Hi ladies......Just got back from the Dr.....baby looks great he said. Only thing is I tested positive for the Group B Strep test. I am totally bummed and scared now that I am going to pass this to my baby. Anyone out there who had this before and was your baby ok? I am a ftm so I'm panicking over this now.


----------



## Katiie

I'm GBS positive!
Don't worry it's common. 

You'll have anti bs in labour through a drip and they will monitor baby for 24 hours after they are born. 

My midwife said it's so rare that if it was her - she would refuse the anti bs and have a home water birth!!

But I'm going to have the drip :haha: better to be safe than sorry xxx


----------



## cruise

SweetTart78 said:


> Hi ladies......Just got back from the Dr.....baby looks great he said. Only thing is I tested positive for the Group B Strep test. I am totally bummed and scared now that I am going to pass this to my baby. Anyone out there who had this before and was your baby ok? I am a ftm so I'm panicking over this now.

Coincidentally, I learned today that I tested positive as well. It's really nothing to worry about. Only two things really change: 

1. You'll get an IV of antibiotics during labor
2. If your water breaks, you are to go to hospital immediately (some hospitals let you wait 12ish hours if labor doesn't start)

I looked some statistics up and if you get the IV, you will have a *lower* chance of passing Group B strep than a woman who tested negative and doesn't get the IV. Really. :hugs:


----------



## cruise

littlesteph said:


> Congrats to all new babies.
> can't wait till it's me, getting so feed up now.
> I had my growth scan this morning, I have to go back next week for another as baby has dropped on the growth chart for his weight and stomach. they've estimated his weight to be 4lb 13oz which means a one pound weight gain since the 2nd. I'm not surprised I had a feeling his weight wouldn't be what they wanted as I've not gained anything in 3 weeks. not sure what they have planed if the next growth scan shows lack of growth.
> ended up back at the hospital this evening. my section scar started to get and burning feeling and I was cramping. called up thinking they'd give advise over the phone, but they wanted me to go in. ended up on the ctg for over an hour, every now and then saying oh we'll keep you on a bit longer, oh 10 more minutes and we'll take you off. They gave me painkillers for the pain and said if they didn't start to work I would have been admitted. Been told if I get any more pains then to call up again. I have to relax and take it easy.
> Sorry for the essay this evening.

Sounds like you're going through such a hard time. It sounds like the doctors are being very cautious with you, which is good. Easier said than done, but it sounds like everything is being done; some relaxation (and ice cream!) would be good for your baby. :hugs:


----------



## littlesteph

cruise said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all new babies.
> can't wait till it's me, getting so feed up now.
> I had my growth scan this morning, I have to go back next week for another as baby has dropped on the growth chart for his weight and stomach. they've estimated his weight to be 4lb 13oz which means a one pound weight gain since the 2nd. I'm not surprised I had a feeling his weight wouldn't be what they wanted as I've not gained anything in 3 weeks. not sure what they have planed if the next growth scan shows lack of growth.
> ended up back at the hospital this evening. my section scar started to get and burning feeling and I was cramping. called up thinking they'd give advise over the phone, but they wanted me to go in. ended up on the ctg for over an hour, every now and then saying oh we'll keep you on a bit longer, oh 10 more minutes and we'll take you off. They gave me painkillers for the pain and said if they didn't start to work I would have been admitted. Been told if I get any more pains then to call up again. I have to relax and take it easy.
> Sorry for the essay this evening.
> 
> Sounds like you're going through such a hard time. It sounds like the doctors are being very cautious with you, which is good. Easier said than done, but it sounds like everything is being done; some relaxation (and ice cream!) would be good for your baby. :hugs:Click to expand...

It's just a shame it's taken all this for anyone to actually listen to me. :)


----------



## SweetTart78

Thanks ladies....you all made me feel better > hugsssss<


----------



## Batman909

Nothing for me today which is good still got chicken pox in my house so stay in baby! My mum took my other kids yesterday so I had a whole day of peace and quiet!!! I didn't clean or do anything it was amazing. I watched a DVD DURING THE DAY :) and I even ate a lollipop without hiding from the kids lol babies kicks have gotten ALOT stronger lately I can tell he's gunna be a fatty bum he is beating me up from the inside.


----------



## georgebaby1

glad everyone is doing ok.i have my last growth scan yesterday and have been told everything looks ok perfect for growth etc and because of this I can be left to labour naturally.im so excited at this prospect ( I was induced last time due to low fluid) however now im worried il go over and end up being induced anyway lol. anyone taking evening primrose oil ive been taking 1 tablet a day since 36 weeks.


----------



## Kay_Baby

I've got the cleaning bug today so I'm taking that as a good sign just having a quick cup of RLT before moving on to the next room.


----------



## candyem

Kay_Baby said:


> I've got the cleaning bug today so I'm taking that as a good sign just having a quick cup of RLT before moving on to the next room.

My cleaning bug seems to have disappeared today, even thinking if moving is making me feel tired and all my son wants to do is play ring a ring of roses!

Happy cleaning!


----------



## wellsk

Wish the need to clean and nest would come back! Getting out of bed or off the sofa seems like a gigantic effort, let alone cleaning! I actually really enjoy the nesting!

:(


----------



## allforthegirl

Well no cleaning bug here either. I could really careless today!


----------



## GPapo1013

I cleaned, cleaned, cleaned yesterday...sooo much that my butt and hips are STILL sore this morning. Took me like 5 minutes to get myself OUT of bed! I still have a little bit more organizing in the kitchen that I want to get done, wash baby bottles and nipples, etc, and I'll probably get that done sometime today. Hubby wants me to get groceries later and I really don't see that happening. Being 9 1/2 months prego, getting groceries is a PAIN! And it's like 6 degrees out! We'll see how I feel in a few hours..still NO sign of a baby coming today :-(


----------



## Kate7590

SweetTart78 said:


> Hi ladies......Just got back from the Dr.....baby looks great he said. Only thing is I tested positive for the Group B Strep test. I am totally bummed and scared now that I am going to pass this to my baby. Anyone out there who had this before and was your baby ok? I am a ftm so I'm panicking over this now.

im in exactly the same situation as you. FTM and tested poss for strep b at 37 weeks, I'm gutted as we had a home water birth planned. Im now on ABs and will have to be on a drip and monitored in hospital when I go into labour :(
At least we're getting the care in hospital though, and we will have our babies soon. Hope you're okay x


----------



## SweetTart78

I am okay....was just initially terrified at the thought that it can be passed to the baby and the possibility of them becoming ill. I feel somewhat better now after reading posts of others who had the drip and their babies were fine. Its just the whole....another thing to worry about during labor. I am terrified of it as it is lol 

At least our babies are due soon as you said, wont have it on the brain for too much longer lol


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Had my Last ish midwife app today.. she said baby is low and ready to go haha... my next app is for a sweep at 41 weeks :/ hoping it doesn't come to that ! :) 

Been having more constant BH today, almost all day, but they are not getting any worse so will be nothing :(


----------



## littlesteph

this baby is going to be the death of me. I have felt him move twice since 7 this morning. was having tightenings but they have stopped now. just put little one down for a nap, relaxing with a can of cola to see if that gets him moving. got the hot water on so I can try and see if a warm bath works later. something needs to work, can't afford the fuel to get to the hospital.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

:hugs: I hope the coke does something, I find ice water does the drink if my bump goes quiet for A while..

Know what you mean about fuel, this morning my light came on and I had to go to the petrol station and fill up using the change from my car (tomorrow is pay day).. I put 7.50 in my car :haha: Sure that will get me about 10 miles before the light comes back on :dohh:


----------



## littlesteph

thank you, water seems to go straight through me at the moment. 
can't wait till pay day, hate worrying about whether we'll have enough money to last. 
hubby had the same thing yesterday ended up having to borrow £20 of his mate to get fuel.


----------



## GPapo1013

Ew! Got out of the shower this morning and I now have stretch marks on the front of my bump! These were not there like a week ago! Soo I took an examination of my whole body and it's just completely unrecognizable anymore! I feel like hubby will NEVER find me sexy again..yuck! I'm SOOOOO ready to have this baby and quit gaining weight and stretch marks! They are everywhere and I'll never get rid of them...I'm now in a bummed out mood. I just wanna pout all day lol


----------



## littlesteph

I'm sure he'll find you sexy not matter what, he wouldn't have married you other wise. :)


----------



## Kay_Baby

littlesteph said:


> this baby is going to be the death of me. I have felt him move twice since 7 this morning. was having tightenings but they have stopped now. just put little one down for a nap, relaxing with a can of cola to see if that gets him moving. got the hot water on so I can try and see if a warm bath works later. something needs to work, can't afford the fuel to get to the hospital.

I had to drink a can of coke earlier to get mine moving. They do like to worry us.


----------



## Popples1

A can of coke sends my little one bonkers, I'm sure it'll get him jumping for you x


----------



## MelliPaige

Thought my water broke this morning! 
Nope..just peed the bed. :haha: 
At least my husband understands..would be so embarrassed otherwise!


----------



## littlesteph

cola didn't do anything so tried eating a mars bar. that got him moving :)


----------



## GPapo1013

Anything sweet gets mine goin...like within 5 mins!


----------



## wellsk

Glad you got him moving LittleSteph, I tend to drink hot and very cold drinks in quick succession in order to get my little girl moving if she's a bit quiet.

GPapo, try not to worry, your husband will still fancy you... I saw something about this the other day... if men stopped fancying their wives because of pregnancy and childbirth, how come so many couples go on to have second and third babies :haha:


----------



## hayz_baby

Started getting light cramping at the tops of my legs (how labour started with ds) I have felt a bit off all day today and have gone toilet a couple of times too. Lo has a hosp appt which oh is going to take him and we missed the last one so need to make sure lo gets to this one. At the same time might have some fun with oh tomorrow morning :dtd: (he's playing games tonight.....) can't decide if this is it or not tho..


----------



## littlesteph

wellsk - think i'll have to give that one a good next, not tried drinking something hot then cold


----------



## Katiie

Glad all these cheeky babies are moving again!!

I had my midwife this morning. 
Still only 4/5ths engaged!!! :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Well my walk has done nothing to help along the sweep. Starting to think this baby isn't going to budge, seriously. All you ladies will be spitting out babies and i am going to be sitting here still waiting&#8230;..


----------



## smallpeanut

Anyone else wanting to wait it out until valentines day? That's the day after my due date and I think that would be adorable!!! ;) although I'm so bloody uncomfortable he can make his appearance anytime and I'll be happy! X


----------



## OurLilFlu

I will be 39 weeks on valentines day and it falls on a full moon in my timezone!! So it could very well be... I'm still feeling really good so I'm in no rush and valentines might be cute!


----------



## ButterCup17

Ugh feeling like crap today! Bump is huge and I think dropped last night, which I didn't think would happen with my Polyhydramnios. Getting tons of BH along with back pains and period cramps! Scared to get too excited though just yet. Can't wait, I have a check up first thing tomorrow morning. Hoping she says I've started dilating at least!


----------



## Batman909

So much discharge but no plug....


----------



## littlesteph

I've been losing bits of my plug for a few days, and been cramping on and off since 33 weeks, still haven't started dilating :(.


----------



## Abbiewilko

allforthegirl said:


> Well my walk has done nothing to help along the sweep. Starting to think this baby isn't going to budge, seriously. All you ladies will be spitting out babies and i am going to be sitting here still waiting..

I'm confident I'll still be here too! 

Yesterday I woke up with awful nausea, loose bm and cramping all day. Tried to sleep it off but was getting worse, hubby came home early as he felt poorly and it was as though my body just let go and I was vomiting everywhere, the only place I wasn't sick was down the toilet :( poor hubby had a right job on his hands! I phoned the midwife and told her my symptoms and was told its just a bug, was laughed at and told to 'ride it out' Baby has been moving less, I can still feel him but not as much today, will keep an eye on movements. Have managed to keep water and food down today so hopefully I am on the mend! 

Otherwise no labour signs for me, no plug etc..


----------



## allforthegirl

Abbie that sux I hate being sick. Hope you feel better soon. I hate being laughed at :(


----------



## MelliPaige

MelliPaige said:


> Thought my water broke this morning!
> Nope..just peed the bed. :haha:
> At least my husband understands..would be so embarrassed otherwise!

Ok maybe not..took a nap after hubby left for work and when I got up some fluid gushed..thought maybe it was watery discharge..sat down to eat some lunch and got up to put my dish in the sink and another gush of fluid..still think its nothing..not lucky enough to go into labor this early. Im Going in anyway to have it tested..wish me luck!!


----------



## allforthegirl

GL Melli hope this is it for you!!


----------



## Lucy3

MelliPaige said:


> MelliPaige said:
> 
> 
> Thought my water broke this morning!
> Nope..just peed the bed. :haha:
> At least my husband understands..would be so embarrassed otherwise!
> 
> Ok maybe not..took a nap after hubby left for work and when I got up some fluid gushed..thought maybe it was watery discharge..sat down to eat some lunch and got up to put my dish in the sink and another gush of fluid..still think its nothing..not lucky enough to go into labor this early. Im Going in anyway to have it tested..wish me luck!!Click to expand...

Ooh! Exciting! Fingers crossed this is it!


----------



## Katiie

MelliPaige said:


> MelliPaige said:
> 
> 
> Thought my water broke this morning!
> Nope..just peed the bed. :haha:
> At least my husband understands..would be so embarrassed otherwise!
> 
> Ok maybe not..took a nap after hubby left for work and when I got up some fluid gushed..thought maybe it was watery discharge..sat down to eat some lunch and got up to put my dish in the sink and another gush of fluid..still think its nothing..not lucky enough to go into labor this early. Im Going in anyway to have it tested..wish me luck!!Click to expand...

Keep us updated! I'm excited. I hope it's waters. 

Batman - I have loads of discharge too.
Sorry for tmi, but it's like, I dunno. Not watery. I think it's pluggy. Looks like I'm loosing it in teeny bits. :(


----------



## Masonsbaby

Lots of bhs and period cramps for me too :)


----------



## littlesteph

good luck MelliPaige
can't wait to hear the news


----------



## Katiie

I'm so jealous of you all!!


----------



## littlesteph

after most of the day going with baby hardly moving he's defiantly on the move now. hate that they like to worry us like that.


----------



## donnarobinson

I've been having contractions in my back for the last 2 days, must just be braxton hicks I never got them with my son.. My backs killin me now bt they've stopped! X. Hope ur all ok x


----------



## littlesteph

I'm hating the start stopping contractions, every time I've gone into hospital so far and been hooked up to the ctg I've had at least 1 or 2 contractions.


----------



## MelliPaige

They did the test..results should be back any minute now..


----------



## littlesteph

eeekkks exciting :D


----------



## wellsk

How exciting Melli, hopefully it's your waters and you'll be meeting your little one soon! :)

My back has been so bad the past couple of days, I've just wanted to sit around the house and cry. Sometimes I've got period cramps which I hope turn into something, but never do.
I've been in constant pain for pretty much 20 weeks now, looking forward to finally meeting the little madam who's been causing it! :haha:


----------



## Katiie

Eeeek good luck


----------



## Meshuggah

I am due on the 5th. Went in for a growth scan today as baby has not grown much in the past three weeks. The scan showed she is measuring at 35 weeks and I am 39 :( My midwife consulted the obstetrician at the hospital and he wanted to induce me next week on my due date, but because my midwife told him I am 1 cm dilated and favorable cervix, we are going to do another growth scan next wednesday (my due date) and he may let me go until 41 weeks.

I am so against induction as I am terrified of it leading to a c-section, which has been one of my biggest fears for my whole life. Hoping this baby will come on her own within this week!


----------



## wellsk

Sorry to hear that Mes, it must be a really scary time for you. Hope everything works out and your LO comes sometime this week :hugs:


----------



## MelliPaige

Not waters..just extremely watery discharge. The nurse said it is more watery than usual but probably from all the pressure baby is putting on me. :shrug: I feel like the crazy pregnant woman that goes in for everything now lol oh well.


----------



## Katiie

Don't worry I went in for the same reason at 36 weeks!!


----------



## allforthegirl

MelliPaige said:


> Not waters..just extremely watery discharge. The nurse said it is more watery than usual but probably from all the pressure baby is putting on me. :shrug: I feel like the crazy pregnant woman that goes in for everything now lol oh well.

You that sucks. But I know the feeling of "the crazy pg lady" I swear they think I am one of them.:dohh:


----------



## littlesteph

MelliPaige said:


> Not waters..just extremely watery discharge. The nurse said it is more watery than usual but probably from all the pressure baby is putting on me. :shrug: I feel like the crazy pregnant woman that goes in for everything now lol oh well.

oh that sucks, I'm sure they are used to ladies going in for the same reason, hopefully it won't be much longer


----------



## Batman909

Katiie said:


> MelliPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MelliPaige said:
> 
> 
> Thought my water broke this morning!
> Nope..just peed the bed. :haha:
> At least my husband understands..would be so embarrassed otherwise!
> 
> Ok maybe not..took a nap after hubby left for work and when I got up some fluid gushed..thought maybe it was watery discharge..sat down to eat some lunch and got up to put my dish in the sink and another gush of fluid..still think its nothing..not lucky enough to go into labor this early. Im Going in anyway to have it tested..wish me luck!!Click to expand...
> 
> Keep us updated! I'm excited. I hope it's waters.
> 
> Batman - I have loads of discharge too.
> Sorry for tmi, but it's like, I dunno. Not watery. I think it's pluggy. Looks like I'm loosing it in teeny bits. :(Click to expand...

Mines white and pretty watery but it's so much like enough to leave little puddles in the toilet after I wee sorry gross I know. Just got back from midwife baby unengaged a bit :( feel like I'm gunna be pregnant forever.


----------



## akblaze

Well I am now completely glad I missed losing my mucus plug with DD because I have been losing mine the past THREE DAYS! Just when I think there can't possibly be more!!! 
My sweep was last monday and that is the only thing I have noticed.. losing my mucus plug and I am even more achey down there! We are all hoping I deliver within the next week with how big he is measuring! He's just a little too comfy now! :haha: lots of labor vibes to everyone!!!!!


----------



## littlesteph

fingers crossed akblaze


----------



## allforthegirl

akblaze said:


> Well I am now completely glad I missed losing my mucus plug with DD because I have been losing mine the past THREE DAYS! Just when I think there can't possibly be more!!!
> My sweep was last monday and that is the only thing I have noticed.. losing my mucus plug and I am even more achey down there! We are all hoping I deliver within the next week with how big he is measuring! He's just a little too comfy now! :haha: lots of labor vibes to everyone!!!!!

I am not even sure if I am noticing any plug. just more achy and bruised, so you are one up on me.. I think too that he was like "nope not coming!!"

I am hoping that tomorrow the new moon will help some of us along.


----------



## littlesteph

aarr my scar is hurting, kind of an itchy burning feeling.
I went into hospital Tuesday because it felt like it was burning. they sent me home with painkillers and was told if it happens again to take a bath and if that don't help to call them. 
the pain didn't come and go like it is now. think i'll try and sleep it off and see how it goes. only because is it's a little after half midnight and we don't have enough fuel to last the rest of the week as it is.


----------



## MelliPaige

Since I know it's not amniotic fluid, this watery discharge can stop now. I feel disgusting!


----------



## akblaze

allforthegirl said:


> akblaze said:
> 
> 
> Well I am now completely glad I missed losing my mucus plug with DD because I have been losing mine the past THREE DAYS! Just when I think there can't possibly be more!!!
> My sweep was last monday and that is the only thing I have noticed.. losing my mucus plug and I am even more achey down there! We are all hoping I deliver within the next week with how big he is measuring! He's just a little too comfy now! :haha: lots of labor vibes to everyone!!!!!
> 
> I am not even sure if I am noticing any plug. just more achy and bruised, so you are one up on me.. I think too that he was like "nope not coming!!"
> 
> I am hoping that tomorrow the new moon will help some of us along.Click to expand...

So it must be true! Boys are lazy! :haha:
I took my DD to see her pediatrician for her 18 month check up today (he's been our doc since the NICU) and he was even shocked to see me still pregnant but said it's probably because boys are lazy! lol. They've got it made in our bellies, don't have to work for a thing! :winkwink:

littlesteph, aww I really hope the pain subsides :(


----------



## FeistyMom

I cannot believe how many contractions I keep having, with absolutely no sign of discharge at all. I had more discharge after DTD when I was 6 months along than I do now!

I am however having pee issues  Baby seems to have dropped a bit the past week, which is good of course, but I do seem to be leaking a bit now!


----------



## allforthegirl

akblaze - Well my other two boys that came spontaneously came right on time&#8230;. So I guess this one still has a couple days to be the same as them. :haha:

Fiesty - Oh I hear you, do I ever here you!! Though even after dtd I wasn't even getting much of any discharge. Still not getting much. I don't get how I went for tons of thick cm to virtually nothing. I think I get more pee dribbles then cm&#8230;. and I have been really good with not peezing myself lately!!

I was craving orange juice so bad I bought some today and now my stomach feels like exploding I have drank so much. But it was so dang good!!!!


----------



## Batman909

Argh! I hate peezing


----------



## Kay_Baby

I spent all evening last night having regular contractions 20 mins apart so I went to bed to get some rest and they tailed off. Dam it! I never get BH so hopefully because I noticed them they were doing some good as they made my cervix tingle. 

I'm gonna do more housework today and take a long walk to hopefully start things off again.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

No more babies yet ?!! 

c'mon girls! It's nearly Feb ;p haha


----------



## Abbiewilko

Still no more labour signs for me :( 

So after spending the day on Tuesday vomiting, recovering yesterday, today I've woken up with a stinking cold! I am hoping my body is just trying to detox itself before labour! Baby hasn't moved this morning so I will be calling my midwife shortly! 

Come on feb babies!


----------



## candyem

Sorry not waters melli! 

I always hear that boys are late. My son was two weeks late. We were team yellow but I knew he would be a boy because surely a girl wouldn't keep her mummy waiting that long!?


----------



## SwissMiss

My daughter was also two weeks late - actually Kilian was more 'on time' (@ 9 days over :dohh:) than his sister! But they had miscalculated my dd with her, so who knows when she REALLY would have come... :shrug: 

I have been awake ALL NIGHT! Literally! Fell asleep at 5am to get up at 6.30... OMG kill me now. Am at work 'cause wouldn't hv got much rest at home but ugh. Tight, painful, gassy... all night! :( 
Nothing now of course though... P 

COMON Feb babies!! 
xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ugh I hear you on the insomnia, been up for an hour since 2 am.... Thought some bnb reading would make me sleepy... Still wide awake!


----------



## Popples1

I spent a good couple of hours wide awake last night too. I'm on mat leave so can normal sleep in to make up for it but had to be up and dressed today for a workman to come round. I will definitely be sleeping this afternoon!!


----------



## candyem

I've just realised I am 38 weeks today. I have actually felt pretty good the last few days though. I almost forget I am pregnant until I try to pull myself up from the floor.

I am guessing I have at least two weeks to go...


----------



## Katiie

Both My brothers were born on their due dates and I was 10days late!


I woke up this morning feel sick, even after I ate and drank, hoping it was from a surge of labour inducing hormones!
Napped while my son was at nursery and now I feel better. 

Still only using plug. 
Sigh. I'm gonna be over due again.


----------



## capegirl7

I have an appt in two hours! Hoping she checks me. Fingers crossed there's something going on down there!


----------



## Kate7590

Was having irregular contractions last night :wacko:
16 mins, 11 mins, 6 mins, 16 mins then nothing :shrug:

Feeling very achey today and also feeling the need to tidy my house incase I have to go to hospital soon.


----------



## Abbiewilko

Went into hospital at 1130 for monitoring due to reduced baby movements, had to stay on for 40 minutes as he wasn't moving, we could hear the pad being kicked but I couldn't feel him so had a doctor check my tummy and then sent for a scan. Pleased to say everything is fine! 

He is 6lb 9oz at the moment, slightly underweight but still some time to put some on :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Nothing new for me to report. Other than a more relaxed me. I am trying to be more relaxed about this whole thing and been asking my angels for more patience. It is working so far today, so I am thankful for that!! Plan on doing some baking today.


----------



## dreamer_x

No more babies yet?! I'm getting impatient for you ladies! 

Fingers crossed for you all, glad everything seems to be going okay with everyone!


----------



## sept2010

Im feeling crampy today despite spending the day resting...dont think its the start of anything as been getting these on n off for few weeks now


----------



## Katiie

I'm having cramps. 

But I don't think it's anything


----------



## wellsk

Had a midwife's appointment this morning. Everything looks good and she's 4/5 engaged (although was at my 34 week appointment too). Although found out today I won't be able to use the beautiful new birth centre at the hospital, as I've had 3 hospital admissions during my pregnancy :nope:

Luckily the labour ward does still have a birthing pool, as hopefully for as little intervention as possible. But depending on how anaemic I am, I might not even be allowed that! :dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

wellsk said:


> Had a midwife's appointment this morning. Everything looks good and she's 4/5 engaged (although was at my 34 week appointment too). Although found out today I won't be able to use the beautiful new birth centre at the hospital, as I've had 3 hospital admissions during my pregnancy :nope:
> 
> Luckily the labour ward does still have a birthing pool, as hopefully for as little intervention as possible. But depending on how anaemic I am, I might not even be allowed that! :dohh:

I am sorry to hear that you won't get to use that new centre. Guess it is time to start eating only dark greens ;)


----------



## wellsk

Thanks :)
I've been eating a lot of Kale and Brocolli and iron fortified cereals, on top of the 3 a day iron tablets. No idea how they'll be when I get tested this week, as I was borderline hospitalisation when they first tested at 28 weeks.

Hope everyone else is doing well! Seriously cannot wait to have my little madam, feeling so impatient!


----------



## ButterCup17

Had my 37 week check up today. She said I'm dilated 1 cm but then noticed high blood pressure. Sent me to l and d where I am now to monitor. Hoping it's not pre e but haven't got all the lab results back yet :( if blood pressure doesn't go down I may have him today! Omg!!!! I'm freakn out!! Praying everything's ok :(


----------



## Katiie

Good luck buttercup!! Xxx


----------



## littlesteph

hope everything is ok buttercup


----------



## Lucy3

Best of luck buttercup!


----------



## littlesteph

Anyone else getting sick of all the cramping and Braxton hicks and nothing happening?
I've been getting Braxton hicks since 17 weeks and the craping since about 33 weeks. and theres is still no changes to my cervix, other then it being soft, the doctor I saw at my last hospital visit said there were some redness to it or something, kinda like red veins. not sure if that's a good thing of not.


----------



## Abbiewilko

Good luck Buttercup!

Steph I haven't had any BH or that I know of so can't offer any advice. Must be irritating though if you keep having them but feel like you aren't getting anywhere :(

- -

Is anyone else experiencing pain when they sneeze? The top of my bump really hurts just after, as I feel one brewing I actually have to prepare myself for the pain!! Gosh no idea what I will be like in labour!


----------



## littlesteph

It is, I'm so fed up now. just want him out.


----------



## capegirl7

Good luck buttercup! Just had my 37 week appt. I'm 2 cm dilated and 50% effaced


----------



## wellsk

Hugs Littlesteph, really feeling your pain! :hugs:


----------



## xSweetTartx

I've been floating along and just reading through the posts but I have a question.

The top of my bump is constantly tight and uncomfortable feeling. I don't think this feeling goes away even for a little bit. It's not my son because he is engaged and dropped. Is it just another form of BH or something else?

In other news- I cleaned my entire house yesterday and I am sooo sore today. I threw a fit this morning when I noticed that all I really accomplished was to wiggle more plug loose. My husband was like, "Well, that's good right?"

I've lost so much plug in the last couple weeks that I could share with other people. e.e

I was hoping to wiggle the baby loose! Not more plug!! :rofl:


----------



## allforthegirl

littlesteph said:


> Anyone else getting sick of all the cramping and Braxton hicks and nothing happening?
> I've been getting Braxton hicks since 17 weeks and the craping since about 33 weeks. and theres is still no changes to my cervix, other then it being soft, the doctor I saw at my last hospital visit said there were some redness to it or something, kinda like red veins. not sure if that's a good thing of not.

Girl I have gotten so used to them now I hardly notice them any more. I honestly don't think I will know that I am in actual labour until my water gushes all over me or all of the sudden I need to push. :dohh: Cause I get all of them, ones you can't feel, the ones that take your breath away, ones that hurt in you back, ones that make you feel like you are going to poo, ones that make your cervix feel like it will explode or even pee yourself, even ones that are very very uncomfortable. I just try to keep going and ignore them the best I can. Just in hopes that I will know when its time to go to the hospital. Even more in hopes that I don't have to be induced...:growlmad:


----------



## littlesteph

allforthegirl said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting sick of all the cramping and Braxton hicks and nothing happening?
> I've been getting Braxton hicks since 17 weeks and the craping since about 33 weeks. and theres is still no changes to my cervix, other then it being soft, the doctor I saw at my last hospital visit said there were some redness to it or something, kinda like red veins. not sure if that's a good thing of not.
> 
> Girl I have gotten so used to them now I hardly notice them any more. I honestly don't think I will know that I am in actual labour until my water gushes all over me or all of the sudden I need to push. :dohh: Cause I get all of them, ones you can't feel, the ones that take your breath away, ones that hurt in you back, ones that make you feel like you are going to poo, ones that make your cervix feel like it will explode or even pee yourself, even ones that are very very uncomfortable. I just try to keep going and ignore them the best I can. Just in hopes that I will know when its time to go to the hospital. Even more in hopes that I don't have to be induced...:growlmad:Click to expand...

they aren't nice are there.
I'm just glad I'm having a section at 39 weeks, bit worried that I wouldn't know if it was actual labour if it came though :haha:
I hope baby is not much longer for you, I know your not having a great time at the moment


----------



## cruise

capegirl7 said:


> Good luck buttercup! Just had my 37 week appt. I'm 2 cm dilated and 50% effaced

Lucky you -- no dilation or effacement at 37w appointment :(


----------



## wellsk

Cruise, we don't even get checks in the UK! So your guess would be as good as mine!


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh I think I'm just a tad bit excited. My show, I got my show! It is very TMI so I put in spoiler!! 


Spoiler


----------



## wellsk

Yay! Hopefully not much longer then aftg :)

AFM: Feeling sorry for myself with a large tub of Haagen-Dazs! :nope:


----------



## Abbiewilko

Oh my goodness!! I had to look and it's not what i expected at all!! Does it hurt when it comes out.. Is that a silly thing to ask? 

I'm going to be in this thread alone at this rate! X


----------



## wellsk

Abbie, I seriously doubt it! I've still got just over 3 weeks left! :nope:


----------



## Abbiewilko

We can wallow in Haagen Dazs together then ;)


----------



## ButterCup17

Well blood pressure went back down and other pre eclampsia labs came back normal so they let me go...no baby today... follow up ultrasound tomorrow


----------



## wellsk

Sounds like a plan ;)
Any particular flavour? Currently halfway through a tub of Macadamia Nut Brittle :cloud9:


----------



## Katiie

Having a show doesn't hurt :)

Well unless your already having contractions :haha: then the only thing that hurts is the contractions. I didn't even feel mine come out. I just wiped and it was there on the tissue. 

A bloody show doesn't just look like that either,
Mine (with my son) was like the normal jelly, with pink streaks in it. 
I didn't loose it until my contractions started. 

Congrats AFTG!!!
I don't think you'll be induced after all!

Ps. 
IM SO FRIGGING JEALOUS.


----------



## littlesteph

eekkks exciting allforthegirl, hope this is the start of things


----------



## littlesteph

I've been getting a headache all day on and off. 
I had a painkiller that was given to me by the hospital so it's a little stronger then just paracetamol. I took that an hour ago, and I still have a headache. 
I've tried going for a nap in a dark room, tried having something to eat and drink and it's still there. :( 
sorry to keep on moaning ladies.


----------



## MelliPaige

Yay aftg! Hope it starts soon!

Lots of BH today, drinking my RLT to see if that will help me any. Still have extremely watery discharge and lost a huge chunk of plug. Have a very annoying head cold..ugh
Hopefully tonight's moon will bring on my little boy (even though I still don't feel so lucky :haha:)


----------



## allforthegirl

Ya no the plug coming out doesn't hurt. You just feel it slip out is all. Katie is right too it doesn't always look just like that. With my first my plug was more whitish and had no show. 

Wow I woke up in a great mood and then out of no where I was like I need to get up and put some stuff away. Then while doing that I felt it come out. 

It will happen for you ladies. I'm a bit further than most of you, but I know what it feels like in the early days of term. I may still have to wait another 24 hrs for anything to pick up remember that lol


----------



## wellsk

Not sure if I just had a few contractions or not? (Why is it so difficult to know! :dohh: )
It was like an extreme AF type pain which had me doubled over, it escalated and then dropped back off, lasting about 30 seconds... I think I've had two in the past 25 minutes?


----------



## MelliPaige

wellsk said:


> Not sure if I just had a few contractions or not? (Why is it so difficult to know! :dohh: )
> It was like an extreme AF type pain which had me doubled over, it escalated and then dropped back off, lasting about 30 seconds... I think I've had two in the past 25 minutes?

Maybe! Just keep timing them! Hope this is it for you!


----------



## littlesteph

wellsk said:


> Not sure if I just had a few contractions or not? (Why is it so difficult to know! :dohh: )
> It was like an extreme AF type pain which had me doubled over, it escalated and then dropped back off, lasting about 30 seconds... I think I've had two in the past 25 minutes?

That's how mine started with my first, and it's what I've been getting on and off for a few weeks with this one. been on the ctg machine a few times because of it and it's picked them up as contractions. but they are irregular and my cervix is still closed, so its a very long waiting game :haha:


----------



## wellsk

Thanks both, it seems that if they are contractions that they're not regular or anything, I haven't had one in about 40 minutes. Sigh!


----------



## allforthegirl

wellsk said:


> Thanks both, it seems that if they are contractions that they're not regular or anything, I haven't had one in about 40 minutes. Sigh!

Well it doesn't mean that things aren't doing there thing. Just not the real thing. Your body is just getting ready!


----------



## nat2

littlesteph said:


> Anyone else getting sick of all the cramping and Braxton hicks and nothing happening?
> I've been getting Braxton hicks since 17 weeks and the craping since about 33 weeks. and theres is still no changes to my cervix, other then it being soft, the doctor I saw at my last hospital visit said there were some redness to it or something, kinda like red veins. not sure if that's a good thing of not.

yep me.... I been getting bad period type cramping since about 34 weeks and horrendous Braxton hicks since about 22 weeks and still nothing!! :-(


----------



## littlesteph

nat2 said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting sick of all the cramping and Braxton hicks and nothing happening?
> I've been getting Braxton hicks since 17 weeks and the craping since about 33 weeks. and theres is still no changes to my cervix, other then it being soft, the doctor I saw at my last hospital visit said there were some redness to it or something, kinda like red veins. not sure if that's a good thing of not.
> 
> yep me.... I been getting bad period type cramping since about 34 weeks and horrendous Braxton hicks since about 22 weeks and still nothing!! :-(Click to expand...

I'm hating it, its making me really want this baby out now. 
hopefully things start to get going for both of us.


----------



## Katiie

I remember my first contraction with my son. 
It was 2am, my hind waters were going still. 

We just laid down to go to sleep in bed after being at the hospital,
Bam. 
As soon as I shut my eyes it hit. 
I remember instantally needing to breathe through it,
Then it passed. 

So I shut my eyes. 
bam. 2:10am another one. 

So I got up and spend the all night watching crap on tv while I let my bf sleep. 
Coped like a trooper on my own!

Delt with contractions, waters exploding, my clear out and loosing my plug!


----------



## GPapo1013

Had my 38 week apt today. I'm still 0cm dilated, but I'm now 75% effaced and that made me SOOOO happy to hear!! Any progress is GOOD progress!! Doc said my cervix is nice and low now and hopefully I'll be making some more good progress as the week goes on! My doc won't let me go past 41 weeks, sooo we'll be having a baby, no matter HOW it happens, within 17 days! But hopefully before! :-D


----------



## allforthegirl

Sounds like great progression :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

Omg omg I just had another large amount of plug. Why is there so much in there?? Wow


----------



## Batman909

I've given up labour watching just makes me depressed


----------



## Katiie

I'm only having plug loss and it's not even bloody!!!!
So don't worry batman. 
I'll be overdue :)


----------



## emmancee

No further symptoms here....:nope:

Unless baby decides to suddenly make an appearance in the next 12 or so hours it looks like this will definitely be a February baby now


----------



## candyem

Come on February!!! So close now ladies and it will be the month most of us meet our babies. Still time for someone to have a baby today though...

I definitely think going over last time has left me better prepared for the wait this time. People keep saying 'anytime now. ..' but I would be in complete shock if this baby decides to come before it's due date.

My friend had her first two weeks early. She is due in 6 days and is going crazy because she expected to have a baby by now.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I went two weeks over with my first... so i feel the universe owes me one lol! but typically I will go over again lol! x


----------



## candyem

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I went two weeks over with my first... so i feel the universe owes me one lol! but typically I will go over again lol! x

Haha!

I did joke to my husband that this baby should come two weeks early to compensate for how late my son was. It didn't happen.

Mt friend's partner is constantly on the phone checking on her. Mine doesn't even text when he is at work, he says we have time on our side still ;)


----------



## luckyG

candyem said:


> Come on February!!! So close now ladies and it will be the month most of us meet our babies. Still time for someone to have a baby today though...
> 
> I definitely think going over last time has left me better prepared for the wait this time. People keep saying 'anytime now. ..' but I would be in complete shock if this baby decides to come before it's due date.
> 
> My friend had her first two weeks early. She is due in 6 days and is going crazy because she expected to have a baby by now.


Oh no I'm counting on this! Haha my little
Girl was born at 38 weeks so in my head baby will come in the next week! This has burst my bubble! I quite like the date 14/02/2014 tho so maybe she will hold out till then!


----------



## candyem

14.2.14 does sound good :)


----------



## Kay_Baby

candyem said:


> Come on February!!! So close now ladies and it will be the month most of us meet our babies. Still time for someone to have a baby today though...
> 
> I definitely think going over last time has left me better prepared for the wait this time. People keep saying 'anytime now. ..' but I would be in complete shock if this baby decides to come before it's due date.
> 
> My friend had her first two weeks early. She is due in 6 days and is going crazy because she expected to have a baby by now.

Because my son was born at 39 weeks I never really expected to see 39 weeks this time but I'm 39 weeks tomorrow and really think I'm going to go over this time. It's really disappointing.


----------



## Katiie

I seriously want to have this baby now. 
We are building the swing atm...
It's not going well :haha:

We don't have the instructions and it's an older model (it was my sons)

Wouldn't it be nice if my waters broke all over the floor now?
Yes. 
Yes it would.


----------



## candyem

Kay_Baby said:


> candyem said:
> 
> 
> Come on February!!! So close now ladies and it will be the month most of us meet our babies. Still time for someone to have a baby today though...
> 
> I definitely think going over last time has left me better prepared for the wait this time. People keep saying 'anytime now. ..' but I would be in complete shock if this baby decides to come before it's due date.
> 
> My friend had her first two weeks early. She is due in 6 days and is going crazy because she expected to have a baby by now.
> 
> Because my son was born at 39 weeks I never really expected to see 39 weeks this time but I'm 39 weeks tomorrow and really think I'm going to go over this time. It's really disappointing.Click to expand...

I can imagine. You count down to a certain date for weeks so it must be horrible when nothing happens. Baby still might surprise you.


----------



## candyem

Katiie said:


> I seriously want to have this baby now.
> We are building the swing atm...
> It's not going well :haha:
> 
> We don't have the instructions and it's an older model (it was my sons)
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if my waters broke all over the floor now?
> Yes.
> Yes it would.


There is always a chance!


----------



## wellsk

Katiie said:


> I seriously want to have this baby now.
> We are building the swing atm...
> It's not going well :haha:
> 
> We don't have the instructions and it's an older model (it was my sons)
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if my waters broke all over the floor now?
> Yes.
> Yes it would.

You're basically talking in the same way I do everyday, haha!
Every morning I turn to my DH and say 'wouldn't it be nice if we had this baby today?'...

Ironically right now is not ideal as DH is at a job interview, but say, come 4pm, if I go into labour, that would be great! :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well still nothing telling me either that he is coming today. More plug keeps coming out, and have cramping but no surges just yet. I am thinking that I am going to be walking into the hospital ready to push at this rate.


----------



## Katiie

Well the swing is almost built... And no waters. 

Dam


----------



## xSweetTartx

I'll be 37 weeks on Sunday so I'll be forgiving if he doesn't make an appearance before then. :haha:

I'd love to pop him out now though, don't get me wrong. :rofl:

My husband's family is more excited now because the lunar new year has happened. They are Vietnamese and apparently the year of the wooden horse is a special year for boys?


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok so I think I may be jumping the gun. Everything I am feeling apparently is completely normal with a sweep&#8230;. and doesn't mean squat. Many have the same symptoms with nothing coming of it. Even worse my mother took the day off without pay just in case. I am going to feel horrible if nothing comes of this&#8230;. :sad2:


----------



## littlesteph

A friend of mine had her baby this morning. They started her off on Tuesday and he was born just before 2 this morning weighing 6lb 8oz @ 37+3. he's such a cutie. Sadly she didn't get the VBAC she wanted as she got to 8cm and he was breech. 

AFM - baby's movements seem to have reduced again, just as I write this he starts moving around, only the 4th time since 7. Going to keep an eye on his movements. Been having quite a few Braxton hicks today and a little bit of cramping, nothing like they have been though. TMI warning I seem to be getting a bit more discharge. I'm hoping this is a sign that labour won't be too far away. The more I think about it the more I want to go into labour before my section date.


----------



## Meshuggah

Is nausea and dizziness a possible sign? been feeling like this for 2 days with pretty bad menstrual-type cramping


----------



## allforthegirl

Meshuggah said:


> Is nausea and dizziness a possible sign? been feeling like this for 2 days with pretty bad menstrual-type cramping

The feeling of being unwell can be a sign yes. Time will tell as last weekend I felt nauseous too. It all depends.


----------



## allforthegirl

littlesteph said:


> A friend of mine had her baby this morning. They started her off on Tuesday and he was born just before 2 this morning weighing 6lb 8oz @ 37+3. he's such a cutie. Sadly she didn't get the VBAC she wanted as she got to 8cm and he was breech.
> 
> AFM - baby's movements seem to have reduced again, just as I write this he starts moving around, only the 4th time since 7. Going to keep an eye on his movements. Been having quite a few Braxton hicks today and a little bit of cramping, nothing like they have been though. TMI warning I seem to be getting a bit more discharge. I'm hoping this is a sign that labour won't be too far away. The more I think about it the more I want to go into labour before my section date.

You sure are having a rough go of it aren't you?!?! My guy is moving just not as aggressively as before.


----------



## FeistyMom

Steph - I hope everything is alright - what a crummy time you have had this month. Maybe February will turn things around and baby will come with no complications!

AFTG - Hang in there; my contractions after sweep didn't turn into 'real' labor until almost 48 hours later. But I'm wondering, what are the odds that you actually end up hitting your due date??

AFM, I have a sweep today and my first internal exam to tell me if all the activity this past week has done anything or not. I am really torn between wanting this baby out RIGHT NOW, and wanting to wait until my due date. I love 2/14, and I am a bit scared to actually HAVE this baby. My crazy hormones must be high, because I can't stop thinking weird thoughts/having weird dreams about being pregnant forever, or having a large baby and failing to bond because 'he doesn't fit in newborn clothes' (something I said in a dream!), to forgetting the baby at the hospital on the way home and showing up with an empty carseat, and all kinds of crazy stuff. Having some more happy dreams too with actual baby, but mainly the crazy stuff. Oh, and needing an emergency c-section, or bleeding out, and all kinds of crazy negative stuff. I gotta listen to my hypnobirth mp3s some more to block that junk out!


----------



## allforthegirl

Feisty GL with your sweep. I hope they at least tell you that your cervix is changing. That was so crappy to hear after everything that is went on with me. I know that there is still hope, but hope drives me absolutely crazy though. Plus it is over 48 hrs now. Though I did lose my show at about 48 hr mark, but nothing really concrete since. Feeling generally frustrated.


----------



## Batman909

Lastnight had a bit of pink bloody discharge so DTD and went to sleep woke up this morning with pains pretty far apart about 20-25 mins but I think this is good as my usual BHs come on at 5 mins and stay like that. Might go for a walk today see what happens. 
Ladies with young kids OMG are u constantly protecting ur bump. Mine always lean on me or elbow me I'm like please sit next to me not on top of me. It's so annoying.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone :) hope its ok to join in . I'm 38+4 . Bump dropped in the last two days other than that not a symptom in the world !! So so ready to meet this LO now . Back to the days of full on knicker watch :)


----------



## georgebaby1

Batman909 said:


> Ladies with young kids OMG are u constantly protecting ur bump. Mine always lean on me or elbow me I'm like please sit next to me not on top of me. It's so annoying.

This is so true its very hard with a toddler and a bump especially these last few weeks.


----------



## stomp110

Evening ladies do love this thread febuary will be our month girlies... currently bouncing on the ball due to this bloody backache that isnt budging .... no show or any sign of labour for me though erghh :-( x


----------



## candyem

Batman909 said:


> Lastnight had a bit of pink bloody discharge so DTD and went to sleep woke up this morning with pains pretty far apart about 20-25 mins but I think this is good as my usual BHs come on at 5 mins and stay like that. Might go for a walk today see what happens.
> Ladies with young kids OMG are u constantly protecting ur bump. Mine always lean on me or elbow me I'm like please sit next to me not on top of me. It's so annoying.

Mine is always jumping all over me! I get the odd kick during nappy changes/clothes changes too and he constantly wants to be carried and cuddled at the moment. Really hope I don't need another emsc because he would hate not climbing all over me.


----------



## sept2010

Batman909 said:


> Lastnight had a bit of pink bloody discharge so DTD and went to sleep woke up this morning with pains pretty far apart about 20-25 mins but I think this is good as my usual BHs come on at 5 mins and stay like that. Might go for a walk today see what happens.
> Ladies with young kids OMG are u constantly protecting ur bump. Mine always lean on me or elbow me I'm like please sit next to me not on top of me. It's so annoying.

I was jus saying the same thing to OH... my lo always kickin my bump at night.. she sleeps nxt to me..


----------



## Katiie

Yes! I'm always protecting mine from toddler "love"

I just felt something come out down below...
And again!!!


----------



## Katiie

Bleh. It was cm :(


----------



## babybears25

Love this thread! I 'think' I lost quite a lot of mucus plug earlier today? And have been getting dull cramps in my lower bump for the past few days. But other than that no symptoms really. My girlie is currently breech, head stuck under my ribs, I'm sure she won't budge now, she's been there for over 10 weeks! My section is booked for 13th feb when i will be 39+5


----------



## littlesteph

allforthegirl said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> A friend of mine had her baby this morning. They started her off on Tuesday and he was born just before 2 this morning weighing 6lb 8oz @ 37+3. he's such a cutie. Sadly she didn't get the VBAC she wanted as she got to 8cm and he was breech.
> 
> AFM - baby's movements seem to have reduced again, just as I write this he starts moving around, only the 4th time since 7. Going to keep an eye on his movements. Been having quite a few Braxton hicks today and a little bit of cramping, nothing like they have been though. TMI warning I seem to be getting a bit more discharge. I'm hoping this is a sign that labour won't be too far away. The more I think about it the more I want to go into labour before my section date.
> 
> You sure are having a rough go of it aren't you?!?! My guy is moving just not as aggressively as before.Click to expand...

defiantly not been an easy pregnancy. think it's karma for my last one :haha:
that pregnancy was a breeze.


----------



## littlesteph

FeistyMom yea everything fine, baby has moved round quite a bit this afternoon, which is a great improvement on what he has been doing. felt a bit under the weather earlier, but I think that was just because of my iron tablets.


----------



## Left wonderin

Is extreme irritability and restlessness a sign ????? Clutching at straws but I could seriously crawl out of my own skin now !!!!!


----------



## Katiie

Gosh. Anyone else struggling with piles?!?

My bum is soooooo swollen!!!


----------



## littlesteph

yes I am :blush: 
never had it this bad with my last pregnancy. defiantly knew I had them earlier when I sat down wrong.


----------



## Katiie

Mine weren't this bad wth my first pregnancy either. 
This time they are swollen and huge. I heard it was coz of increased blood flow and pressure down there :(


----------



## littlesteph

I believe that, mine are defiantly bigger this time, I've put it down to having to keep picking up my little one and baby keep trying to engage.


----------



## gatormom2tots

Went in for growth scan today- little peanut is 6 pounds 9 ozs- the same size as 2 of my others at birth.

Have gone from closed, to 1, to 2 this week. So slow and steady.

Changed induction from 5AM Thursday morning to 1AM Thursday morning...guess I am not sleeping that night!

And she called me out of work today so I am done and very glad to hav a few days rest before we welcome number 4!


----------



## littlesteph

Hope the induction goes well


----------



## Katiie

That's my due date! :haha:


----------



## littlesteph

eekkks think my bump has dropped a little, not much, but enough to make the heartburn less painful and make me feel like I want to throw up less because of hip. plus I'm having a bit of a heavy feeling on my hips and the bottom of my bump. :D


----------



## Katiie

It's February 1st in the UK!

It's our month!!

:dance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Omg ladies my hips are screaming at me.


----------



## littlesteph

Katiie said:


> It's February 1st in the UK!
> 
> It's our month!!
> 
> :dance:

Woop woop finally our month :happydance:


----------



## FeistyMom

Still the 31st here for another 7 hours or so. I am excited for the 1st though!

Had a great ultrasound today - LO blinked AND stuck out a tiny tongue while we were watching. OB says I am a 'loose' 2, with practically anything pushing me to a 3, but still very high. Follow up sweep scheduled for Tuesday if it is necessary, and we'll schedule induction for either 2/7 or 2/10, my pick if nothing has happened by Tuesday. I'm leaning toward 2/7 :D


----------



## allforthegirl

That is just sooo cute that you got see baby act like more a new born then a blob on the screen. Love it.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I've been reading every day to keep up with you ladies, just not very talented at one hand typing! So many thoughts for you all, that you deliver soon and babes and mommies are healthy! <3


----------



## akblaze

Well, sweep was now four days ago and nada!!! :shrug: 
I have had multiple days of losing mucus plug but no bloody show.. I've also had random days of super loose bm's (today was one of those days) which kind of gets my hopes up and then nothing happens. I'm so ready!!! 38 weeks tomorrow and baby boy is measuring 40 weeks.. he's huge.. and I am so sore and READY! However, it feels like the lower he gets the more comfortable he gets. 
I do not want my first to be a preemie and my second to be an induction! Come on kiddos! Get with the program! :haha:
FX he comes this weekend!!!! (of course DH has his fingers crossed that he DOESN'T come this weekend because of the superbowl!) He isn't the one that has to carry this little guy though, so THIS WEEKEND!!! PLEASE!!!! 

Sending out lots of labor/delivery vibes!!!!


----------



## MelliPaige

3.5 hours until February here! I can't wait to say "I'm having my baby this month!"
Although I'm not convinced he won't make me wait until march lol


----------



## GPapo1013

Hurray for February!!! My vag is KILLING me tonight! Like it kills to stand up, walk around, and walk up the stairs? Oh lord! The stairs are thee worst!! Baby is super active and having some contractions here and there...nothing regular, though. Watery discharge too. I keep thinking it's my water breaking, but no. C'mon baby!! I'm getting soooooo impatient! Haha


----------



## Dancerforlife

I'm having the same, super uncomfortable to walk but I want to to encourage baby to come out. And with the cm, thought it was waters at first but definitely not just more yuck!


----------



## Batman909

I'm in New Zealand it's 5pm feb 1st. Felt so good this morning ripping January off the calendar.


----------



## Batman909

Eeee! Please don't be false. Had pink bloody discharge yesterday. Felt not so great today. Rushed to toilet with the runs havnt eaten anything that would cause a tummy bug. Now having contractions were 15 mins apart now 10. C'mon baby! I hope this is it after crying today because I was so uncomfy.


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck hun! :) 

Yay its our month x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good luck batman, hope this is it, yay excited to hear another labour progression xxx


----------



## babybears25

Yay it's finally our month! Good luck Batman....will your LO be the 1st February baby on this thread?! X


----------



## emmancee

Good luck batman! 

So excited i can finally say I will definitely be having a baby this month! Fingers crossed it happens soon...today or tomorrow would be perfect :haha:


----------



## capegirl7

Sounds promising! Keep us updated! Losing tons of mucus plug last night and today. Never knew there was so much and very crampy


----------



## gatormom2tots

Yeah Batman! Sounds like you will be the first to go this month!

Haven't seen any sign of a plug at all...just some cramping off and on.


----------



## Katiie

I'm all achey today :( boo. 

Good luck Batman!!! 

I wonder who will be our first offical February baby


----------



## Essie

I'm jealous of all your symptoms! I have zero. No plug loss, nothing. DD was four days late so I'm expecting to go over. I know due date is still 13 days away and that's not really that long but it feels ages!


----------



## sept2010

Essie said:


> I'm jealous of all your symptoms! I have zero. No plug loss, nothing. DD was four days late so I'm expecting to go over. I know due date is still 13 days away and that's not really that long but it feels ages!

Lol same here...no symptoms of labour yet...occasional BH. Thats about it. Funny thing is ur due date is one day after mine too! Lol


----------



## Katiie

My son was 4 days over too!

My plug loss has stopped now. No other Symptoms either. 
Dammmm


----------



## Masonsbaby

Good luck Batman!


----------



## CatAndCo

Congrats sugarpuff, vixie, badmama!!

Phew, loads of pages to go through since i've last been here haha.

Ended up having to go into the maternity ward on Thursday after a worrying MW appointment on the Wednesday. MW done my FH and said she thought the baby hadn't been growing at all! Freaked me out, hardly slept that night. Went in on the Thursday for a scan and then the doctor told me she was measuring two days ahead! Grr. But she's down 2/5! 

Rhi, my MW is the opposite. She wouldn't stop hammering on about BF and when I said I didn't BF my daughter she became even worse! The MW team where i'm at pressure mum's to BF way to much then give them zero support if they can't. Plus that DVD is total poop :haha:

Zero signs over here! They seem to of vanished the past few days, discharge has totally gone, no cramps, nothing :shrug: so going on a walk and drinking pineapple and date smoothie with banana and strawberries (not as gross as it sounds!)

Good luck batman!


----------



## candyem

Good luck Batman! Hope baby comes soon.

happy February everyone.


----------



## allforthegirl

Batman from the sounds of it you will go before me&#8230;. :thumbup:

AFM My baby is enjoying making me look like a complete fool. After a promising afternoon everything died off in the evening. I put my hands up to you :shrug: little one, this is your show. I knew fully well this was your show from the beginning, don't get disgruntled with your momma, I am just super excited to me you! <3


----------



## Kay_Baby

Quite glad that I will be having a baby this month at least. Still jealous of all these good signs. The only signs I have today is the fact that I seem to permanently need to pee. 

Have been thinking about when I would get induced if I went over and there would be a good chance that it would share a birthday with his father and youngest uncle. I also really don't want him to arrive on 14th, I don't think I would mind so much though if he was a she though.


----------



## 247kay

Well I have been reading this post since it started and finally have decided to join. I have been having increased braxton hicks for a about a week and the past two days a lot of strong period like cramps. The pressure in my pelvis makes it feel like he may fall out at any second LOL. 

I am a weird one in the fact that I actually like being pregnant but I am trying not to go out for mat leave until he is actually born and working 12 hour shifts as nurse while 38 weeks pregnant is for the birds. That being said I am ready for him to come on out!! I have started EPO vaginally, bouncing on my exercise ball, RRL tea, and instead of eating a million pineapples and getting the runs I decided to try bromelain tablets. Just started everything yesterday so we will see if anything starts picking up.


----------



## Essie

Good to hear some others have no symptoms too - though I hope you all get some and don't go overdue! I totally believe in 'baby will come when he/she is ready' but these last few weeks I get so impatient! 

I am trying to focus on enjoying my last few weeks with my daughter as an only child before baby arrives.


----------



## Katiie

I'll deffo be making an "over due crew" 
:haha:
Pretty sure I'll be in it....


----------



## wishuwerehere

Today is the first day i've really felt like my body is getting ready to labour, been having regular strong braxton hicks which are uncomfy and loads of pressure. A few more days and i'll be full term, hopefully signs are good! 
Plus i'm very happy it's finally febuary :happydance:


----------



## Kay_Baby

Essie said:


> I am trying to focus on enjoying my last few weeks with my daughter as an only child before baby arrives.

Me too! We have just made apple pie cupcakes not something I expect to have time to do for a little while once baby arrives.


----------



## Katiie

Me and my son just made a Victoria sponge cake!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am making monster cookies and healthy granola bars (for a snack while in labour) while my actual monsters are out sledding!!


----------



## Kay_Baby

Ok baking is a must for heavily pregnant women everywhere!


----------



## babybears25

Planning to bake a cake with my DD tomorrow. Oooh there are a few of us due around the same time, I wonder if anyone will have a valentines baby??


----------



## wellsk

Any advice ladies? Sorry, tmi post! (Especially after all that lovely baking talk! :haha:)

Woke up this morning with loads of off white slightly sticky discharge, put on a panty liner and a couple of hours later checked again to find tonnes more with jellied mucus plug mixed in and the rest of the pad and my knickers were soaked in fluid. Can't tell if urine or fluid (there was no colour)?

Any clues??? :shrug:


----------



## Katiie

Sniff it (the fluid)
Could be something!

But I think you'd feel waters coming out x


----------



## wellsk

Excuse me, because this sounds vile!!!!
It smells similar to semen (which it can't be, as DH and I have not DTD in a loooong time!)

:shrug:


----------



## georgebaby1

Its probably discharge if ur concerned it could be waters get checked out.


----------



## allforthegirl

Sounds like it could be your waters. Specially if you soaked your liner. Go get check :happydance:


----------



## sept2010

I had trouble with that sort of discharge since second tri...constantly wondering if it was waters or just the usual discharge....it was also was soaking liner and knickers...mw.convinced it wasnt.my waters and i changed to a slightly higher absorbency liner and havent had any issues since...


----------



## wishuwerehere

Apparently waters can smell sweet or like bleach so make give your pad/knickers a sniff (sorry lol)?


----------



## Kate7590

Hmm Iv been having tightenings for the last nearly hour, stronger than usual BHs but I really don't think its anything 'real'. also craving sweets/ chocolate suddenly :/ :wacko:


----------



## Batman909

Thanks for all the goodluck ladies but it seems all the luck in the world wouldn't be enough. No words for how bummed I was to wake up still pregnant. Was so convincing lastnight!! I stayed up till midnight then decided if this is it I better get some rest so I'm not exhausted well I woke up this morning like where's my contractions gone?!?!? Don't know where that random diarrhoea came from either. Then to rub salt in the wound my Instagram due date buddy had her little boy lastnight. Not fair. 

Is it possible to pull a muscle in ur bump one side of mine is so sore like a constant stitch.


----------



## allforthegirl

Batman I had that too. When I had it, it was even more painful with a tightening. It is horrible really. It did go away thank goodness.


----------



## Batman909

allforthegirl said:


> Batman I had that too. When I had it, it was even more painful with a tightening. It is horrible really. It did go away thank goodness.

Yes and it was super sore with diarrhoea and contractions. Still sore today think I bent down funny to pick something up and hurt it


----------



## Katiie

Batman your bump is so low!
If that's you in your new avatar. 

C'mon baby.


----------



## Batman909

Yea I can fit my whole hand between baby's bum and ribs. I get no rib pain or anything either so it's quite good but my bladder takes a daily beating


----------



## Katiie

I'm having LOADS if discharge. 
Yuck


----------



## Abbiewilko

Just had about 10 pages to catch up on! Hello to all the new soon to be February mums who have joined us!!

My favourite part of catch up was all the talk of sniffing pads, pregnancy is so pleasant!

Sorry to hear your contractions have stopped Batman, but at least you know something is going on in there :)

As for me, still nothing! Definitely think this baby will be overdue to Katiie I will join your club when it's time! 

Come on first February baby, were all ready to meet you. 

P.s never thought I'd be jealous of women loosing so much mucus and discharge lol!


----------



## Batman909

Contractions are back with a vengeance.


----------



## allforthegirl

Batman909 said:


> Contractions are back with a vengeance.

FX:thumbup:


----------



## Katiie

Good luck batman xxx


----------



## babybears25

Ooh FX Batman!


----------



## littlesteph

Good luck batman

AFM had quite a bit of watery discharge this morning. All afternoon I have been cramping on and off, for a good hour they were between 2 and 10 minutes, soon fizzled out though. Went to do some shopping in Asda this evening, had a sudden feeling that I really needed to pee, and had some pinky discharge. Only a little bit though. Been feeling pretty dizzy this evening, and my backaches have got worse. I'm just glad I know I have 3 weeks at the most left.


----------



## allforthegirl

The end of our pg's just seem to cause more upset then anything. Our bodies are quiet confusing that is for sure!!


----------



## littlesteph

agree there, be so much nicer if it was easier to tell the signs of up coming labour


----------



## OurLilFlu

I just realized, while as fun as labour watching is with all you early Feb ladies... All of us in the end will have less and less eavesdroppers as you will all be busy with your babes.... Boo! Don't mean to pout! 

Either way FX for batman again and hope a couple of you discharge queens follow suite! Hahah!


----------



## xSweetTartx

*pouts* I want my baby boy. :haha:

I am tired of waiting. xD I command him to come out.


----------



## allforthegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> I just realized, while as fun as labour watching is with all you early Feb ladies... All of us in the end will have less and less eavesdroppers as you will all be busy with your babes.... Boo! Don't mean to pout!
> 
> Either way FX for batman again and hope a couple of you _discharge queens _follow suite! Hahah!

:rofl:


----------



## allforthegirl

you know I feel his shoulders pushing hard on my pelvic cavity!! it is really weird.


----------



## CatAndCo

Usually sleep 12/13 hours straight but for some reason have woken up after just five hours sleep with weird leg/hip cramp! Haven't had this before, feels like I've been running!

AFTG, I've been getting that too! My LO likes to turn and I can feel her shoulder push against my hips, not the nicest feeling lol


----------



## Katiie

I'll be updating ourlilflu!

I also have the feb flowers page to keep on top of!
:flower:

I just had a huge clear out. 
I'm hoping after the pink I had earlier it's the start of something!!


----------



## Batman909

Still contracting getting more intense


----------



## SweetTart78

No loss of plug or contractions here as of yet, just some pelvic pressure today. Thank god February is here!


----------



## Dancerforlife

Sounds good Batman909! Hope this is it for you :thumbup:


----------



## candyem

Hope this is it Batman. 


An uncomfortable bh woke me at 2 am. Then I got another one 6 minutes later. I laid wondering what it was, hoping it wasn't baby coming because I am out for lunch today and didn't want to miss it. Now i have woken I think I would rather have a baby!


----------



## Batman909

Contractions have spaced out a bit but still coming. Might try DTD tonight see if I can't get it going a bit more. Whole day of painful contractions just need to push them to next level. Hopefully things will rev up tomorrow if they continue ill go get checked out see if anything is actually happening dont see how it couldn't be though.


----------



## Essie

Fx for you batman


----------



## CatAndCo

Good luck batman!

Can't seem to get comfy at all today. My back and private parts are killing. Feel really sick and dozy too :(


----------



## nat2

littlesteph said:


> Good luck batman
> 
> AFM had quite a bit of watery discharge this morning. All afternoon I have been cramping on and off, for a good hour they were between 2 and 10 minutes, soon fizzled out though. Went to do some shopping in Asda this evening, had a sudden feeling that I really needed to pee, and had some pinky discharge. Only a little bit though. Been feeling pretty dizzy this evening, and my backaches have got worse. I'm just glad I know I have 3 weeks at the most left.

littlesteph how are you today? Since 10am this morning ive had horrendous period type pains accompanied with very low back ache. Guessing they are contractions as when back ache disappears so does period pains.... Just been to toilet and pad is soaked... With ever so slight pink tinged wet stuff. Doesn't look yellow or smell like wee so I'm not sure. Put a new pad on and goin to monitor it tho.... Should i start timing these contractions just in case? They seem to be coming very thick and fast!!! :-s


----------



## wishuwerehere

Good luck everyone! I would time your contractions nat, there's no harm, if they stop you haven't lost anything.

I've got a horrible upset stomach today :( can't comfy at all. Focusing on seeing mw tomorrow to finalise homebirth plans :thumbup:


----------



## nat2

wishuwerehere said:


> Good luck everyone! I would time your contractions nat, there's no harm, if they stop you haven't lost anything.
> 
> I've got a horrible upset stomach today :( can't comfy at all. Focusing on seeing mw tomorrow to finalise homebirth plans :thumbup:

thanks Hun. I'm due to see mw tomorrow mornin also anyway. Took some paracetamol so hoping they fizzle out a bit... Cant sit still!!! X


----------



## Kay_Baby

Having a lot of pressure down there today and have had random contractions all morning which now seem to have tailed off (and just as I write that another one strikes). I'm not convinced that they are doing anything as they are only a little uncomfortable. Pretty sure I'm losing my plug slowly as well. 

My OH is going to do some work this afternoon just in case anything kicks off as he is meant to be going live with the project he has been working on for 18 months tomorrow.


----------



## sugarpuff

Batman909 said:


> Congrats sugar puff! That's awesome u got ur vbac well done Mumma. Did u go into labour on ur own before your c section ?? So lucky!

An hour after I posted on here I suddenly started getting extremely painful contractions every 3 minutes, rang the hospital an hour later, arrived shortly after 1am, examined at 1:30am and was 5-6cm - at 2am I was fully dilated and pushing ! At 3:20am they decided I needed an episiotomy at my next contraction and 3 minutes later her entire head and body flew out in one push :shock:


----------



## allforthegirl

GL to all you ladies that are getting some tightenings, hope you all are getting somewhere with them. 

I am sitting here and made my due date&#8230; Don't feel any different then any other day. he is just happy where he is. Guess he needs to cook a bit more, regardless how I am feeling LOL :haha: I have never gone past my due date before so this will be something new.


----------



## Left wonderin

allforthegirl said:


> GL to all you ladies that are getting some tightenings, hope you all are getting somewhere with them.
> 
> I am sitting here and made my due date Don't feel any different then any other day. he is just happy where he is. Guess he needs to cook a bit more, regardless how I am feeling LOL :haha: I have never gone past my due date before so this will be something new.

Congrats on reaching your due date :) now to convince him its time to come out !! We spend so much energy and worry on hoping they will stay put for so long that some of them do a super job of it right till they have to be evicted :haha: :haha: waiting is hard !!


----------



## allforthegirl

Left wonderin said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> GL to all you ladies that are getting some tightenings, hope you all are getting somewhere with them.
> 
> I am sitting here and made my due date Don't feel any different then any other day. he is just happy where he is. Guess he needs to cook a bit more, regardless how I am feeling LOL :haha: I have never gone past my due date before so this will be something new.
> 
> Congrats on reaching your due date :) now to convince him its time to come out !! We spend so much energy and worry on hoping they will stay put for so long that some of them do a super job of it right till they have to be evicted :haha: :haha: waiting is hard !!Click to expand...

Seriously :haha:


----------



## CatAndCo

Few hours ago had a gush of something when I was on the toilet, been getting pains non stop since then (every fifteen minutes, lasting about forty seconds) on way to l&d at the moment!


----------



## cruise

So exciting!!!

Yesterday was the first day the BHs came with back pain, hoping to see progress at the 38w checkup tomorrow :)


----------



## allforthegirl

How exciting&#8230;.. I am waiting for something to happen for me yet LOL
Hope this is it for you, though it sure sounds like it to me!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Exciting cat :) keep us posted


----------



## Abbiewilko

Fingers crossed for you cat!


----------



## emmancee

Been feeling bit off today...like I have a bad stomach but haven't actually been able to go :blush: could it be a sign? or just wishful thinking lol


----------



## allforthegirl

emmancee said:


> Been feeling bit off today...like I have a bad stomach but haven't actually been able to go :blush: could it be a sign? or just wishful thinking lol

I too have had that a couple time this past week. Didn't mean anything other than him putting pressure down there. I have gone from being very regular to not so much in the last few days. :shrug:


----------



## capegirl7

I am having serious lighting pains down there. Can barely breathe through them. What the heck lol


----------



## Batman909

I'm getting so frustrated. Wht the heck is going on? It's 5 am had contractions all night but still not getting close enough or strong enough. They woke me a few times. It's like they have reached a point and won't pick up. Nothing makes them stop but nothing makes them worse either I just want it to stop or start not keep me hanging in the middle.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

No more babies yet ?! Nothing interesting going on over here :( not even had any BH lately lol grrr


----------



## Abbiewilko

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> No more babies yet ?! Nothing interesting going on over here :( not even had any BH lately lol grrr

Nope nothing here either! I keep getting the comment, your baby will be here this time next week :dohh: Though he seems pretty comfy to me so I doubt it!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok so DH was massaging my perineum and asked him while gloved to check my cervix&#8230;.. he couldn't find it :shock: Wonder if I am completely effaced now or very close to it&#8230;. Now I just have to convince him out!! :happydance:


----------



## candyem

Happy due date aftg! He will be here soon, he has to be.

Cat - how exciting! Hope baby is on her way.


----------



## AmyMarie

2 days to go for me till due date.... no signs yet :(


----------



## candyem

Just heard my friend had her baby this afternoon. This made me so excited because I had six family members/friends due before me and she was the last one. My turn next!!! Seeing the pics of her gorgeous girl is making me seriously broody!


----------



## GPapo1013

I feel like complete poo this afternoon! Tired and lazy, but hubby and I have plans to head out to a Super Bowl Party tonight...I don't really wanna go anymore, but I promised ppl that I would be DD soooo I guess I'll just suck it up lol. I had some REALLY strong contractions a few hours ago, but they stopped. Now I just have pressure and occasional shooting pains in my vag lol. Back kinda hurts on occasion, too. Still feel crappy...I'm really hoping baby makes an appearance soon. I'm sick of the run around lol.


----------



## babybears25

Sorry to hear that it's still not properly got going batman, hopefully very soon!

GL Cat! X


----------



## allforthegirl

Getting on and off strong tightenings that were making my him push into my pelvis&#8230; then nothing. Man my body and him need to figure this thing out cause it is making me dizzy going around and around again!!


----------



## littlesteph

nat2 said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> Good luck batman
> 
> AFM had quite a bit of watery discharge this morning. All afternoon I have been cramping on and off, for a good hour they were between 2 and 10 minutes, soon fizzled out though. Went to do some shopping in Asda this evening, had a sudden feeling that I really needed to pee, and had some pinky discharge. Only a little bit though. Been feeling pretty dizzy this evening, and my backaches have got worse. I'm just glad I know I have 3 weeks at the most left.
> 
> littlesteph how are you today? Since 10am this morning ive had horrendous period type pains accompanied with very low back ache. Guessing they are contractions as when back ache disappears so does period pains.... Just been to toilet and pad is soaked... With ever so slight pink tinged wet stuff. Doesn't look yellow or smell like wee so I'm not sure. Put a new pad on and goin to monitor it tho.... Should i start timing these contractions just in case? They seem to be coming very thick and fast!!! :-sClick to expand...

I'm not too bad, been having quite a few painful tightenings again. and baby did not move much so ended up back at hospital and was hooked up to the ctg machine, I was on there a good half hour 40 minutes before he moved. 
sounds like things could be coming along for you. it's always worth keeping track of cramping, at least then if they ask you about them you can tell them.


----------



## littlesteph

I swear this baby is out to cause me nothing but worry. After trying all afternoon to get him moving, I ended up back at the hospital, I was on the ctg a good half hour 40 minutes before he moved. was having painful tightenings as well. I've been told not to leave it all day next time, and only leave it 2 hours if I get worried about he's movements before calling in. The midwife noted that I have been in a few times because of reduced fetal movements so hopefully when I have my growth scan Tuesday they'll decide to get him out a little earlier. 
Still having quite a bit of extra discharge today, baby is also 3/5 enagaged, according to the midwife. I don't see how though has I can feel his foot poking out of my side and sometimes when he has hiccups it feels like his head it pointing towards my left hip.


----------



## CatAndCo

Really annoyed!! Went to our local MW and she did a check, said it was early but doesnt think I'll go much longer. Went home done some tidying then went shopping and then headed to my mothers. Got out the car and there was a wet patch! Went through a pad and clothing. Back pains became constant. Went back to l&d and had a MW I'd never met before. She asked to see the pad I'd changed into about an hour before hand, which was dry/clean and told her that to which she replied "well your obviously not in labour then". My mother had to pester her into examining me, as I was so fed up by then. Said my waters were fine and I must be exaggerating the amount then shrugged off my backache as just normal pain. Attitude from start to finish with her, left me so grumpy and now at home in agony :(


----------



## candyem

Cat - that's awful! Did you get her name? Hope things are progressing now.


----------



## Batman909

Well after a whole day and night of contractions - nothing. Saw my midwife baby is doing good blood pressure etc is great. She is so lovely even offered to drop DVDs of to me at my house. It's just a waiting game now. On the bright side she has decided I should be fine to deliver at our local hospital mega yay! So no hour and a half drive now. I'm feeling surprisingly positive and actually don't mind still being pregnant coz hey it's not forever :) hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## smallpeanut

Nothing here from me either. Getting more emotional and tired as the days go by. Not sleeping well at all. Trying to hold out until my due date though!!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm officially fed up. Today I noticed the start of my first stretch mark (I know I shouldn't complain when others have it worse etc etc) and I wouldn't have it if he had been born all ready!! Also being 5 foot tall means I obviously have my seat in the car further forward than most... well I now officially can't fit behind the wheel.. my ex (lo's dad had to come and take him to school for me today) I had been driving using my tip toes lmao... but now the wheel can't turn cos of my belly :( I have errands to run !!! 


also having constant "lighting crotch" fun fun :( GET OUT 


and if one more person says "make the most of it and relax" I might flip lol


----------



## Abbiewilko

I hate the 'make the most of it' etc comments too! I am making the most of it but would still prefer baby to make an appearance! 

I had serious nesting late last night and hubby got all excited thinking we'd be taking a trip to the hospital in the night, dtd in hope to make an impact but NOTHING. Didn't even lead to cramps/tightenings.. I'm going to be pregnant forever!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Cat that's awful - i'd seriously make a complaint. People who work in l&d should know this is an emotional time and you don't need extra crap!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ditto^^ also it's hard to make the most of it etc when you can't bloody do anything. Can't sleep properly can't eat properly etc etc I want a bottle of wine and a hot bath :)


----------



## wishuwerehere

Just been to see my mw, my fundal height has decreased from my last appt :( got to go for a growth scan to check growth. Rargh, everything has gone so well so far now i will be gutted if this is the death of my homebirth...mw said hopefully it was because i was 4/5ths engaged (1/5th palpable) so the head isn't being measured anymore...


----------



## Katiie

I want to be super engaged. 
If my mw tells me I'm still 4/5ths (meaning she can feel 4/5ths of baby's head) AGAIN for the 8th week running... I might cry.


----------



## Left wonderin

Off to the hospital for check up in an hour 39 weeks tommrow . Here is hoping for some news or a plan other than " we will see you next week ! " lol......


----------



## capegirl7

No real news here except lightning pains and so uncomfortable. Losing a little more mucus plug but not as much as before.


----------



## jessicatunnel

Can I join!? I'm due on Thursday and SO ready to have this baby. I have a midwife appointment today. They've been talking about possible induction because my blood pressure has been crazy high the last five visits. That's why I was induced with my daughter at 38 weeks last time. 
I'd love to go into labor naturally but there have been absolutely no signs of it happening for me any time soon! Just super uncomfortable and SO ready to meet my little man.


----------



## oliv

Today I have started to experience some mild cramping and low down back pain. Didnt get much sleep last night so im pretty tired at the moment


----------



## nat2

Well went for my 37 week mw appt this morning.... am 36+5.

MW said LO is 3/5ths engaged and fundal height is measuring 35.. . guessing this is because ive dropped a bit...

DTD yesterday morning and had super horrendous lower back ache all day yesterday that went round my back and across the bottom of my stomach along with period pains and tightenings.. and also some rather watery ever so slight pink discharge.

Just when i decided to start timing the tightenings etc they decided to fizzle out!! grrrrhhh

Just want this little one out now.... will be DTD again tonight in the hope that something comes of it! xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I am officially in the overdue crew. BLAH! 

This morning I am still cramping. They are a bit stronger than yesterday so I will take that. Have an u/s today, then see my Dr on Wed. Think I will see her? :rofl:


----------



## Abbiewilko

Hopefully it won't be much longer AFTG! Then you can remove the big signature badge ;) x


----------



## littlesteph

my back is in so much pain today. all right at the bottom, keep getting period pain type cramping. The ctg picked that up last night and they are still irregular. 3 weeks and still irregular :(. Midwife that checked me over last night says I'm 3/5 engaged. kinda feeling that today. baby feels quite low. Growth scan tomorrow, can't wait hoping they'll say they want to get baby out as he's measuring 3 weeks behind according to my growth chart and because of all his reduced movements. Some how I don't see that happening though. :( 
I'm so ready for this baby to be out now.


----------



## allforthegirl

littlesteph said:


> my back is in so much pain today. all right at the bottom, keep getting period pain type cramping. The ctg picked that up last night and they are still irregular. 3 weeks and still irregular :(. Midwife that checked me over last night says I'm 3/5 engaged. kinda feeling that today. baby feels quite low. Growth scan tomorrow, can't wait hoping they'll say they want to get baby out as he's measuring 3 weeks behind according to my growth chart and because of all his reduced movements. Some how I don't see that happening though. :(
> I'm so ready for this baby to be out now.

I know you are feeling horrible. But really it is best for your LO to stay in as long as possible. That is what I keep trying to tell myself. The longer he stay the healthier he will be and the more prepared he will be for the outside world. :flower:


----------



## littlesteph

allforthegirl said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> my back is in so much pain today. all right at the bottom, keep getting period pain type cramping. The ctg picked that up last night and they are still irregular. 3 weeks and still irregular :(. Midwife that checked me over last night says I'm 3/5 engaged. kinda feeling that today. baby feels quite low. Growth scan tomorrow, can't wait hoping they'll say they want to get baby out as he's measuring 3 weeks behind according to my growth chart and because of all his reduced movements. Some how I don't see that happening though. :(
> I'm so ready for this baby to be out now.
> 
> I know you are feeling horrible. But really it is best for your LO to stay in as long as possible. That is what I keep trying to tell myself. The longer he stay the healthier he will be and the more prepared he will be for the outside world. :flower:Click to expand...

As I'm not 37 weeks yet, more then likely is better he stays in a bit longer. I'm just getting so fed up and emotional, I hate having to go through it all a second time, last time I didn't get much time to think about it all, it was all rushed. this time I'm having too much time to think about it.


----------



## allforthegirl

Steph I hear you. I do. Though we have to figure out how to relax as much as possible. Our babies will be happier if we can relax. Less stress on them when they do decide to come :winkwink:


----------



## littlesteph

that's true, I was never like this with my first and he came out such a chilled quite baby, it was great. makes up for it now though, but that might be because he's picking up on how I'm feeling.


----------



## candyem

Nat - all sounds good! We have decided to DTD every night to see if it helps, although we did every day with my son and still went two weeks late!

Steph - hope you get answers tomorrow. Sorry you are having such a chap time.

Aftg - love the badge! Hopefully you won't be a member of the overdue crew for too long.


----------



## CatAndCo

Making a complaint Wednesday when I see my actual MW, her attitude was uncalled for :(

Been up most the night, back is still in constant pain and I can barely walk. It's 3.30pm and I'm still in bed! Keep getting stabbing pains again in private parts. :(


----------



## xSweetTartx

I have an appointment at noon which is about an hour from now. I'm really hoping to hear that he is showing signs of being on the way because I am just exhausted.

For the past two days I have had tons of BH and diarrhea and I am just not dealing well. *pout*


----------



## littlesteph

moments like these always make me feel better.
 



Attached Files:







cuddles.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CatAndCo

Aw steph that picture is so cute!


----------



## babybears25

Aftg...hopefully your time in the overdue crew is very short! 

Littlesteph....cute pic! 

Cat....you didn't get treated right, I would complain too! Keep resting!

I'm exhausted too sweet tart, don't get much of a rest with my crazy kids though! 10 days until my section now...


----------



## littlesteph

thank you ladies


----------



## mumofone25

Not much to report here, apart from TMI my lady parts feel so swollen and getting a lot of pressure type pain when i sit down. 

Dont think this baby will be here before my csection. X


----------



## babybears25

mumofone25 said:


> Not much to report here, apart from TMI my lady parts feel so swollen and getting a lot of pressure type pain when i sit down.
> 
> Dont think this baby will be here before my csection. X

Same here, my lady bits are so puffy and swollen! DH seems to find it funny :growlmad: 

When is your section booked for? X


----------



## Katiie

It feels like ive pulled a muscle down below the last few days.
the only parts of me that are swollen is my bum :haha: Dam piles.

No signs here
Overdue crew here i come!


----------



## mumofone25

babybears25 said:


> mumofone25 said:
> 
> 
> Not much to report here, apart from TMI my lady parts feel so swollen and getting a lot of pressure type pain when i sit down.
> 
> Dont think this baby will be here before my csection. X
> 
> Same here, my lady bits are so puffy and swollen! DH seems to find it funny :growlmad:
> 
> When is your section booked for? XClick to expand...


Its horrible isnt it? I never had this with my son.

It will be the week of the 17th but i dont get an actual date until next week. 

X


----------



## allforthegirl

Cat If the pain is really bad you can take tylenol and codeine 8mg. That should at least help with sleeping.

Hope you lovelies do get to have your babies before inductions. 

AFM Baby may not be growing all that well. Will find out what the Dr thinks either today or on my apt on Wed. Other than that he looks good and the tech said he is ready to go. The amniotic fluid looks over due&#8230; Go figure!


----------



## Batman909

Katiie said:


> I want to be super engaged.
> If my mw tells me I'm still 4/5ths (meaning she can feel 4/5ths of baby's head) AGAIN for the 8th week running... I might cry.

Don't worry Katie after all my false labour my baby actually went back up lol ridiculous


----------



## Left wonderin

Well just back from hospital apt , they have now changed their mind and will let me go 10 days over before considering induction . I know over all good news however it means a possible 16 days more waiting aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh lol


----------



## candyem

Left wonderin said:


> Well just back from hospital apt , they have now changed their mind and will let me go 10 days over before considering induction . I know over all good news however it means a possible 16 days more waiting aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh lol

Glad baby is happy :)


----------



## littlesteph

mumofone25 if you section is booked for the week of the 17th, it will be the same week as mine.


----------



## sept2010

No labour symptoms to report here...looks like ill be joining the overdue club too?


----------



## capegirl7

On my way to hospital contractions started after Dh and I dtd. 5 min apart lasting 40 seconds. Might get my vbac after all. They aren't horrible just period cramps that wrap around back and so much pressure like I have to poop


----------



## cruise

I think my baby has somehow turned sunny side up in the last day :( I'm feeling a lot of arm movement that shouldn't be possible if the back were still up, plus lots of backache. We'll confirm at doctor's tomorrow.


----------



## allforthegirl

Capegirl gl!!


----------



## littlesteph

good luck capegirl


----------



## littlesteph

Really need to learn my lesson.
TMI possibly. Me and hubby DTD now I'm getting contraction type pains. I'm not to worried about them, been getting them on and off for 3 weeks so I don't think they'll lead to anything.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Sounds very promising capegirl! Gl


----------



## proudparent88

I am not in third tri yet but will be in 3+3 I am just anxious to reach the point all of you are so hope you don't mind if I just kind of read and get an idea of everything because i am planning on allowing everything to happen naturally. And when I am reading something baby related or looking at pics of babies or talking about them Zachary always kicks me I love it! So Good luck to all of you and hope you all have your beautiful babies soon! :hugs:


----------



## babybears25

Sounds good cape girl!

Hi proudparent88....of course you are welcome! Read away x


----------



## dreamer_x

Oh dear, how are you all coping?! 
Hope everything's going well though...and if you're about to become a FTM...treasure your freedom while you can! :') treasure the fact that your boobs aren't currently leaking ounces of milk at night and you don't yet wake up drenched and that you're not getting thrown up on yet! Ava's thrown up twice into my hair tonight!
It's great though, at least until she screams the building down when I try and breast feed her! 
COME ON BABIES I want to be excited for someone!


----------



## littlesteph

that's one thing I'm not looking forward to, is all the baby puke, my little one was a pukey baby, I'm guessing this one might be too


----------



## Katiie

I've had less obvious movements. 
I can poke my belly around and watch baby move, but I can't feel it. 
Does that mean baby's in a good labour position?? 
If it's facing my back?

Also, a conversation me and my bf had:
Me - WE NEED TO HAVE SEX!! Everyone's going into labour after having sex. 

Chris - I can't breathe laying still let alone humping. Use a vibrator 

Me - no!! That won't do anything. I need your...... Seed

I was eating a tin of pineapple at the time :haha:


----------



## xSweetTartx

Good luck capegirl7!


I just got home and it's been a looooong day. At my appointment, I found out that I am a fingertip dilated and 50% effaced. Cervix is completely soft. That was great news.

However, my little boy's heart rate was a bit high and we got sent to L&D to have a Non Stress Test done to monitor him. We were there for nearly 4 hours! I thought I was going to starve to death. 

I got put on a bland diet until the birth and I am to rest. o.<
At least he's okay but I really hope he decides to be born soon.


----------



## Batman909

Katiie said:


> I've had less obvious movements.
> I can poke my belly around and watch baby move, but I can't feel it.
> Does that mean baby's in a good labour position??
> If it's facing my back?
> 
> Also, a conversation me and my bf had:
> Me - WE NEED TO HAVE SEX!! Everyone's going into labour after having sex.
> 
> Chris - I can't breathe laying still let alone humping. Use a vibrator
> 
> Me - no!! That won't do anything. I need your...... Seed
> 
> I was eating a tin of pineapple at the time :haha:

Hahahaha :) my bfs super keen he thinks it's great. Mind u the other night he said "what if ur plug gets on me???, eww what if it's sticks to my .....??? Ohh what if your waters break on me?" I was like so it won't kill you.


----------



## Batman909

Good luck cape girl fingers crossed for you!

It's funny we had heaps of jan baby's I was thinking gee aren't we an impatient bunch now febs here and nothing! Is there any feb babies yet???


----------



## icegurl470

I'm due in 2.5 weeks! I'm measuring small, no BH, no noticeable lightening.. so I was pleasantly surprised to find out at my last apt that baby has dropped slightly lower in the pelvis, and my cervix is soft and 20% effaced! My sister had a baby 5 mo ago and was overdue, scheduled to be induced, but ended up having a C-section due to complications related to being overdue, so I'm hoping I wont follow suite. Been drinking red raspberry leaf tea since 20 weeks and started evening primrose supplements at 37 weeks. Told hubby to prepare for lots of sexy time and nipple stimulation in week leading up to D-day. Here's to hoping it pays off!


----------



## allforthegirl

Batman909 said:


> Katiie said:
> 
> 
> I've had less obvious movements.
> I can poke my belly around and watch baby move, but I can't feel it.
> Does that mean baby's in a good labour position??
> If it's facing my back?
> 
> Also, a conversation me and my bf had:
> Me - WE NEED TO HAVE SEX!! Everyone's going into labour after having sex.
> 
> Chris - I can't breathe laying still let alone humping. Use a vibrator
> 
> Me - no!! That won't do anything. I need your...... Seed
> 
> I was eating a tin of pineapple at the time :haha:
> 
> Hahahaha :) my bfs super keen he thinks it's great. Mind u the other night he said "what if ur plug gets on me???, eww what if it's sticks to my .....??? Ohh what if your waters break on me?" I was like so it won't kill you.Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

You guys are great. I am glad i am not the only one with this type of humour. 

I too will be going for a deposit and oxytocin shot. Now that we know his growth has slowed down DH can't say anything about me being a bit panicked by it. Guess I could shove it in his face if I want, that maybe I subconsciously knew there was a good reason to try and get him out!!


----------



## FeistyMom

After being completely convinced I was going to have this baby LAST weekend, this weekend was totally uneventful, except for losing a bit of plug, but that was within the 48 hours of my sweep and completely expected. No other plug loss - just one time. Lost a tad more this afternoon, but at most I'm having contractions every 20 minutes.

I have another sweep tomorrow, and we'll see if I've advanced beyond the 'loose' 2 that I was on Friday. I am skeptical though!

Some really promising signs out there though girls! Can't wait for more Feb babies to be born!!


----------



## capegirl7

5 cm completely thinned w bulging bag. Hoping for vbac!


----------



## FeistyMom

That rocks capegirl!! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

that sounds great capegirl!! Come on baby!!


----------



## SweetTart78

GL Capegirl!!!!!!


----------



## Katiie

Good luck cape girl! That's fantastic xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Cape girl, looks like you'll be next!!


----------



## Dancerforlife

Wow Capegirl, sounds great! Good Luck!


----------



## Batman909

Yay capegirl you lucky thing!


----------



## mumofone25

Yay good luck capegirl x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good luck capegirl xx


----------



## Abbiewilko

Good luck capegirl!

I had some cramps last night that came in waves for a few hours followed by lightening pains, got all excited as haven't really experienced these both before coming in a pattern. Decided to get an early night, woken up this morning and... Nothing! Grr! I really don't want a sweep on Monday :(


----------



## Kay_Baby

Today is officially the most depressing day of this pregnancy. At 39+3 last time I had a baby. This time nothing, no signs, nothing at all. 

Officially fed up and unofficialy blaming my DH. Last time I was pregnant the slightest back ache or cramp he was there to massage it, relax me and take care of me, making one happy relaxed person. This time he just couldn't care less. I think mental state has a lot to do with your body being ready to have a baby and I am really not in the same state I was last time. I know I am going to go way overdue this time and the later it gets the more stressed and upset I get about him being an idiot and committing to a project he shouldn't have and I will have to cope in my own with a new baby and a 2 yr old who is not going to like not being the center of everything anymore.

Sorry this turned into a bit of a rant, dam hormones!


----------



## nat2

littlesteph said:


> Really need to learn my lesson.
> TMI possibly. Me and hubby DTD now I'm getting contraction type pains. I'm not to worried about them, been getting them on and off for 3 weeks so I don't think they'll lead to anything.

same!!!

we have dtd 3 times now and every time after ive had really bad low backache and period pains that are like contractions... Stay for a good 5-6 hours then fizzle out... Keep gettin excited thinking it could be the start but nope! :-( xx


----------



## proudparent88

I thought all of you that are frustrated and ready for baby to come would like a good laugh as even though I am only 23+5 I am so uncomfortable it is having a negative impact on everything I do. So here ya go hope you enjoy!


----------



## capegirl7

Just wanted to let everyone know! Emery arrived via vbac!!! 10 hours of labor and one hour of pushing! 6lb15oz 18.5 inches long!! Already breast fed great! And only three minor second degree tears!


----------



## babybears25

:happydance: congratulations capegirl! She sounds perfect! that's such great news you got your vbac! You must be so happy :cloud9:

Emery is the first official February baby on this thread!


----------



## nat2

capegirl7 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know! Emery arrived via vbac!!! 10 hours of labor and one hour of pushing! 6lb15oz 18.5 inches long!! Already breast fed great! And only three minor second degree tears!

Congratulations capegirl enjoy!!:happydance:.... and I was due a week after you!!!

She needs to hurry up now xx


----------



## candyem

Fab news Capegirl - congratulations


----------



## sept2010

Congrats capegirl...

My left ribs are aching today...surely this is supposed to stop when baby drops..hope she hasnt decided to pop out of pelvis...shes only been 1/5th engaged since 36 weeks so highly likely she has...


----------



## SwissMiss

:happydance: :cloud9: CONGRATS Capegirl!!!! Post a pic when you can and enjoy your lovely bundle! Well done!!! 
:hugs: 

Proudparent: :rofl: that's FAB!!! Love it, thx for the laugh!! :rofl:


----------



## Essie

Congrats capegirl!


----------



## mumofone25

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## dreamer_x

Congrats Capegirl! Yay someone else has had their baby! Congrats on getting your vbac too! Not so much on the tears, but hopefully you won't suffer much if they're only minor!


----------



## Popples1

Congrats!


----------



## georgebaby1

Congrats capegirl


----------



## proudparent88

SwissMiss said:


> :happydance: :cloud9: CONGRATS Capegirl!!!! Post a pic when you can and enjoy your lovely bundle! Well done!!!
> :hugs:
> 
> Proudparent: :rofl: that's FAB!!! Love it, thx for the laugh!! :rofl:

No problem! Capegirl congrats yay so happy for you! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Kate7590

My best friend had her baby at midnight last night after induction.
Now I'm feeling even more grumpy because I want my baby now lol.

Congrats capegirl :)


----------



## cruise

congrats capegirl :D


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats capegirl!!


----------



## candyem

I have just received my third message of the day asking if I was in labour...

I'm not even due for another 9 days. This is exactly how it happened last time and I am sure my son was only two weeks late to tease them all!


----------



## archangel24

Congrats Capegirl! Spread that baby having juice around to the rest of us!


----------



## Abbiewilko

candyem said:


> I have just received my third message of the day asking if I was in labour...
> 
> I'm not even due for another 9 days. This is exactly how it happened last time and I am sure my son was only two weeks late to tease them all!

Oh I'm hating these questions! I will let you know once he has arrived! I'm just saying that ill go overdue just to stop with the comments! 

In other news, just ate a marmite sandwich and glass of orange juice and it fuelled some amazing cramps!


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh I hate that. Not like we can just make it happen. Believe me, I have tried!! 

Nothing really to update today, other than another day for my LO to play tricks on me. Wonder if I will have another day of constant tightenings&#8230;.


----------



## stomp110

Congratulations.. although my bitter side is slightly jelous of you being earlier than me..  grrr ;-) x


----------



## candyem

The best thing is one was from my sister who still lives at home. If I was in hospital having a baby my son would be with my mum.

It will only get worse the closer to due date I get and then it will go completely crazy when I go overdue and everyone gets involved...


----------



## Dancerforlife

Congrats capegirl!!

There's a snow storm here so I was a half hr late to my u/s and have been waiting for an hour for them to fit me in :(


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats cape girl! So is that officially the first feb baby?! Yay!


----------



## Left wonderin

I know I should DTD to try get things moving but really I'd rather go to the dentist !!! I've rotten constant heartburn and a wiggle baby that feels like a bag of eels ! Not exactly putting me in the mood lol...


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats ! :) although I am slightly bitter about all the 27/28 weekers going before me... 

Think you should all form a queue tbh... BEHIND ME haah


----------



## SweetTart78

Congrats capegirl!!!


----------



## Abbiewilko

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Congrats ! :) although I am slightly bitter about all the 27/28 weekers going before me...
> 
> Think you should all form a queue tbh... BEHIND ME haah

I agree! Just seen we are due the same day... race you ;)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Abbiewilko said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats ! :) although I am slightly bitter about all the 27/28 weekers going before me...
> 
> Think you should all form a queue tbh... BEHIND ME haah
> 
> I agree! Just seen we are due the same day... race you ;)Click to expand...


whoops i meant 37/38 weekers ! :) 

Okay .... GO !! haha 


I'm starting to feel really bitter cos I went over Last time and everyone having their FIRST is dropping like flies.. EARLY.. where is the justice :haha:


----------



## candyem

Left wonderin said:


> I know I should DTD to try get things moving but really I'd rather go to the dentist !!! I've rotten constant heartburn and a wiggle baby that feels like a bag of eels ! Not exactly putting me in the mood lol...

Haha! This made me giggle. 

I don't think it will help me, it certainly didn't last time, but it feels good to know I am trying to do something to help get this baby moving.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol RhiRhi I totally agree lol, was so jealous last pregnancy when people had their babies before me lol, that baby was two weeks over edd and felt like forever; however he is now 3 and a half anddunno where that time went lol!!! 

Congrats cape girl looking forward to hearing about it and seeing a pic. Well done on getting your VBAC xxx

I totally expect to go over edd again, but last night was having so many BH lol, and period type cramps, was giving baby the stay where you are until at least Friday talk lol. I want my home birth and they don't like to do before 37 weeks lol. Have been stressed this week though and dehydrated a bit too yday. Hubby was getting his hopes up I think!! He now thinks baby will be imminent ( or very least not 14 days late) and I am sure that once Friday comes and we are ready to officially have the baby he/she will then keep us waiting lmao!!

Xxx


----------



## xSweetTartx

Woke up to some brown tinged mucus! Hoping that this means I won't have to wait much longer. <3


----------



## dreamer_x

candyem - I know the feeling! Friends were asking me if I was having any signs of her arriving at 38 weeks! Granted I didn't have to go through with putting up with it for any longer, since I was induced at 38+1, but even so, to be asked if baby was on her way 2 weeks before my due date was infuriating!


----------



## cruise

at today's appointment -- 1 cm dilated and 50% effaced :happydance:

I know it doesn't mean squat, but it's better than nothing at the 37w!


----------



## Abbiewilko

I've decided that I've been pregnant for too long now, TMI but went to the toilet and actually thought to myself 'that's a good size bit of discharge lost'...

Come on baby!!!!!


----------



## HaltimeKitty

Abbiewilko said:


> I've decided that I've been pregnant for too long now, TMI but went to the toilet and actually thought to myself 'that's a good size bit of discharge lost'...
> 
> Come on baby!!!!!




I do this to :haha:


----------



## candyem

Abbiewilko said:


> I've decided that I've been pregnant for too long now, TMI but went to the toilet and actually thought to myself 'that's a good size bit of discharge lost'...
> 
> Come on baby!!!!!

Brilliant!


----------



## Batman909

Congrats cape girl and a vbac that's fantastic! 

Katiie beens absent these last few pages????

Meanwhile in still pregnant land I keep getting these horrible stitch pains in the side of my bump they hurt so bad I can't walk or move :( not having a good day at all.


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes where is Katiie??


----------



## Katiie

I'm here!

https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/Mobile%20Uploads/0FB74197-F96E-4B11-8004-F2CD5221F646.jpg


----------



## sept2010

Lol @ katiie

Batman...ive got pain in my left ribs jus above bump...i think its time for baby to come out now lol didnt have these aches with lo


----------



## Katiie

I feel like I've pulled a muscle in my fanny?
Like on one side.

Loads of pressure tonight. 
JUST BURST ALREADY!


----------



## GPapo1013

Ugh! Another day of nursing clinicals at the hospital. I am sooo unbelievably sore and uncomfortable from standing for like 6 hours straight! I'm praying this baby comes before next Tuesday. I can't imagine having to endure ANOTHER nursing clinical while bring pregnant. But, of course, ZERO signs of baby. I'm so tired of everyone asking when I'm due or ' haven't you had that baby yet?!' Blah!! My hormones are going into overload and I'm starting to get bitchy lol


----------



## Batman909

Lol Katiie! 

Still in pain feels like a constant stitch baby probably injured me man was he goin to town lastnight kicking and wriggling so much it was painful.


----------



## GPapo1013

Just went pee and had some spotting when I wiped. No mucus, just some blood...is labor coming??? I can ONLY dream! Lol


----------



## CatAndCo

lol Katie :haha:
Congratulations cape girl!

My back is still killing, forced myself out of bed to go on a little walk. Took an hour to walk somewhere that usually takes twenty minutes! And it's my due date tomorrow, looks like I'm joining the over due crew :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Batman909 said:


> Lol Katiie!
> 
> Still in pain feels like a constant stitch baby probably injured me man was he goin to town lastnight kicking and wriggling so much it was painful.

I think I am starting to get used to all of my pains. On top of that I stink like clary sage oil, but did feel a surge through my nap earlier, so i hope that is a sign things are increasing for me..



GPapo1013 said:


> Just went pee and had some spotting when I wiped. No mucus, just some blood...is labor coming??? I can ONLY dream! Lol

What it means more than labour is that your cervix will be changing. As for labour, still could be a few days, but better than nothing I say. Just keep an eye on the amount. You should not soak a pad.


----------



## allforthegirl

All those that go into the overdue crew are more than welcome to steal my badge!!


----------



## littlesteph

Had my scan today, they are happy with baby's growth so are leaving me to go to my section date, relieved that he is growing. 
ended up having to go the ctg machine again, lack of movement. he only moved twice while I was on there, was on there nearly an hour. Still having irregular tightenings. Some are really painful. 
that's every day since sunday so far. 
One of the midwives there told me that he is moving I'm just not feeling it. I don't get how I can feel him move so much before and now hardly feel him move.


----------



## allforthegirl

littlesteph That is great news that you LO is growing well!! :happydance:


----------



## Katiie

I think if baby faces a certain way you can't feel it. I had that with my son. He was punching me and the placenta was absorbing it soni couldn't feel x


----------



## littlesteph

Congrats capegirl


----------



## littlesteph

allforthegirl said:


> littlesteph That is great news that you LO is growing well!! :happydance:

it is a major relief. I was worried because of his lack of movements that he might not be growing but he is. he's small but growing.


----------



## littlesteph

Katiie said:


> I think if baby faces a certain way you can't feel it. I had that with my son. He was punching me and the placenta was absorbing it soni couldn't feel x

that might be it then, the consultant that did my scan said he was laying on his back. 
not sure if that means he's now back to back. But would explain all the horrible back pain if he was.


----------



## allforthegirl

I always have a bum sticking out to the one side or the other&#8230;.

So I just had a clear out&#8230;.. FX something is moving forward and not just because I put that stinky oil on me LOL

Edit : I just looked it up&#8230;. that stuff can cause a clear out&#8230; DANG!


----------



## littlesteph

I usually get the bum sticking out the top of my bump and then his feet sticking out my side. that one hurts. I'm not sure what hurts more him sticking his feet out my side or his head being so low


----------



## MelliPaige

I don't remember if I updated this thread... but at my appointment yesterday the doctor said I wasn't dilated. He put his finger through my cervix to try and help things along, though (which was extremly painful). Ever since then I've been spotting (brown) and losing my plug.. I have a contraction every few hours..
I hope it's the start of something.. But I feel like I'm waiting for nothing.


----------



## allforthegirl

MelliPaige said:


> I don't remember if I updated this thread... but at my appointment yesterday the doctor said I wasn't dilated. He put his finger through my cervix to try and help things along, though (which was extremly painful). Ever since then I've been spotting (brown) and losing my plug.. I have a contraction every few hours..
> I hope it's the start of something.. But I feel like I'm waiting for nothing.

those sound like normal symptoms after a sweep. Though I sure hope you didn't go through all of that for nothing!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congratulations Cape Girl!

Still reading and waiting with you gals! I hope things happen soon!


----------



## HaltimeKitty

Come on baby's ! 



Let's just all have a baby's now one big feb baby delivery day lol


----------



## akblaze

No progress for me. 
Saw the midwife yesterday and I'm still 3cm and 70%.
Had my second sweep, she said I was basically still unattached from last weeks sweep but stirring things up might help. I'm not holding my breath though. Been a little crampy since my appt yesterday (normal side effects) but nothing that makes me think I'll be going into labor soon. I'm just glad they are easy and painless for me. Fingers are still crossed!


----------



## FeistyMom

Had my 2nd sweep today. On Friday I was a 'loose' 2, today I am a 'snug' 3... end result, doc has scheduled induction for Friday morning! I'm hopeful that having it scheduled will prompt this LO to come spontaneously, but so far very few signs this week of any real activity. We'll see if the sweep does anything for me.

Tonight I am giving myself a manicure. That brought on labor 2 out of 3 times. The 3rd one was just so excited to get here he arrived on sister's bday, but I don't have any cool motivators like that going for me right now :D

Capegirl - [email protected]

LilSteph - glad LO is growing, albeit slowly, and moving too. Mine is moving less and less frequently, but I'm still getting some good strong movements during the normal activity times for this LO. If I wasn't already scheduled for induction Friday I would probably start going crazy!!!


----------



## cruise

Is brown spotting normal after a check? I had some spotting tonight after a check this morning. I know it's normal after a sweep but not sure about a check -- it didn't feel like she did anything particularly strenuous.


----------



## allforthegirl

cruise said:


> Is brown spotting normal after a check? I had some spotting tonight after a check this morning. I know it's normal after a sweep but not sure about a check -- it didn't feel like she did anything particularly strenuous.

Yes it can be. Just depends on how rough your Dr/Mw was.


----------



## cruise

Thanks... guess it's normal then... I'm half torn between wanting an early baby and wanting baby to ripen fully for its sake. LOL.


----------



## GPapo1013

No more spotting for me. Just happened that one time. I've gone pee like 3 times since and nothing. Bah!! Once again, the baby is playing tricks on me! Baby 1, Mommy 0


----------



## FeistyMom

If one decides to go the EPO route, is it usually better to just take the pills or to rub the oil on your cervix? I hadn't heard of the rubbing the oil or inserting the pill that way, I'd always assumed you just took it like a normal pill but now I'm wondering.


----------



## Jonesy25

Hi girls well im due thurs, weds at midwife app i had high blood pressure so headed to hosp for monitoring, was diagnosed with 'pregnancy induced hypertension' was monitored again friday and had a sweel and then i ended up going in sunday with headaches and dizzy spells, admitted to ward given tab to reduce blood pressure and was sent home monday afternoon....here i am tuesday night admitted yet again with high bp, dizzy, headache ect....May be induced in the morning!!


----------



## geordie_gal

Good luck Jonesy xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Jonsey I hope you and baby are safe. Gl my dear


----------



## candyem

Steph - that's fab news!

Jonesy - I hope baby is here soon.

Sounds like lots of you are on the way too. There will be babies all over this thread soon.

I am having bh pretty much constantly now. I still can't see anything happening yet, although if baby was going to be early I would hope for today because my son was born on the 5th. Midwife appointment this afternoon.


----------



## nat2

Full term today!!! Yay

but still no signs...boo! :-( xx


----------



## georgebaby1

Morning ladies im so uncomfortable my hios and back are killing. Ive had some cramping on and off but nothing major. Been loosing plus for last few days but ive heard this can happen for weeks so dont think its anything i feel like im going to be pregnant forever lol


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Is everyone in the uk still having apps? I dno if it's coa it's my second but my last app was for 38 weeks. And she booked my next app for 3 weeks after that. . So I'm not seeing anyone till 41 weeks. And that's for a sweep lol


----------



## Jonesy25

Am FINALLY being induced today!! They cant quite break my waters yet though so having propress?? Just want my boy here now! :)


----------



## Abbiewilko

Good luck jonesy! Looking forward to hearing the news your little man is here!

Rhi, I have a 40 week appointment on Monday when I will have a sweep.. Ergh!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

That's a bit lame for me aint it aha... not even getting the sweep until 41 :( and it's my second !!! They are well slow in my area.. meh. Last time my induction was booked for 42+3 !!! Ehshshs. Sorry I'm in a mood lol haha. Get ouuuuuttt


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Jonesy25 said:


> Am FINALLY being induced today!! They cant quite break my waters yet though so having propress?? Just want my boy here now! :)

Good luck :)


----------



## CatAndCo

Good luck jonesy!

Rhi, I've had weekly appointments since 37 weeks with #2 but not sure if that's due to how she was growing or if it's the norm?

Officially my due date! Also one weeks until my LO is four, where's the time gone?!


----------



## Essie

Good luck Jonesy. 

This is my second. I saw my mw at 37+6, will next see her at 39+6 not for a sweep though.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Rhi my next appt is 38 weeks then as long as everything ok i won't have another till 41. I don't think they like seeing straightforward secondtimers so much!

In other news, i am full term today :happydance:


----------



## candyem

Good luck Jonesy - you will be cuddling him soon. 

Rhi - this is technically my 38 week app. I am hoping I will get another in two weeks when I will be 40+6 so I can have a sweep. Last time I wasn't going to be induced until 42 weeks but they induce at 12 days over now.


----------



## gatormom2tots

Good luck Jonesy!

Have appointment this morning and then scheduled for induction tonight at 1AM! Never been induced so a little nervous, but very excited to meet this little girl!

Then have surgery on Friday o get my tubes tied.:thumbup:


----------



## Kay_Baby

According to the nhs website 40 week appointments are for first timers only so not sure why my midwife wanted me to see me then. It's probably due to her day in the community would mean that see would see me at 40+11 and they induce at 40+12 so pretty pointless to see me at 41 weeks.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good luck honest xx
Rhi Rhi I had an appointment at 34+5 , next one will be at 37+5 then 40+5. three weekly is the norm here for low risk at this stage and just depends when the appointment day falls, we only have a clinic once a week xx


----------



## Katiie

Good luck jonesy!

I'm getting very jealous of all these ladies having their babies before me.


----------



## stomp110

I had my 38 midwife appointment, I get one at 40 weeks but only because my BMI is over 35  but if I was a healthy I would go from 38-41weeks for a sweep  

But as for this morning... erghh still no sign of baby and have a feeling ill go over again erghh x


----------



## allforthegirl

10am can not come soon enough. I fear that my body is just not going to get me past a certain point. It is just a thing for my body to stop working, (i.e. why I seem to get the drip) and all I have been doing is constantly tightening over and over and over again even through the night with no outcome. :sad1:


----------



## hayz_baby

CONTRACTIONS!!! Ahhhhhh!!!!
They are quite painful but a little inconsistent/delayed! They are lasting for less than a min on average and are coming anywhere between 6-11 mins. This has been the case since late morning and I feel fine inbetween. Haven't ring labour ward yet as I think it's still too early and lo is still here for now. Think I might try hold out till my step mum finishes work and see how im feeling x


----------



## littlesteph

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Is everyone in the uk still having apps? I dno if it's coa it's my second but my last app was for 38 weeks. And she booked my next app for 3 weeks after that. . So I'm not seeing anyone till 41 weeks. And that's for a sweep lol

I'm not, but I've given up with appointments now, 
the next I would have to see my midwife would be next week and my section is the week after that, and with all the times I've been in and out of hospital, I don't see much point in seeing my midwife as they do all the same checks anyway.


----------



## littlesteph

Good luck Jonesy
Hope this is the start for you hayz_baby

AFM today I have reached my first day of the longest I've been pregnant 36+5. I thought I'd feel quite glad about it, in some sense I am, it means I day closer to being term, but I can't help but feel a little uneasy. 
I think all the painful tightenings aren't helping. I've been getting them for 3 and a half weeks, they weren't all that painful till sunday. and since sunday I've been having them every day and painful ones. theres no pattern to them and they fizzle out for a few hours and come back again for an hour or so. 
with just over 2 weeks to go, I don't think anything will come of it. 

Anyway come on ladies we need more Feb babies. :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Walking my youngest to school this morning was quite uncomfortable. I can feel him moving further down. No tightenings with it though. I hope something is happening.


----------



## Kate7590

Ohhh Im done! lol
 
Really hope he won't be too long now, I'm really uncomfortable, can hardly sleep at night because of leg cramps, crampy tummy ache or back ache..sorry moan over! :thumbup:


----------



## wishuwerehere

My birth pool arrived today so i feel like the stage is all set for arrival...but i am definitely not getting any labour signs right now! Fortunately feeling excited and antsy rather than fed up.


----------



## FeistyMom

I lost what appeared to be the smallest ever bit of brownish plug. Assuming its just from my sweep yesterday. More random contractions, nothing specific.

I'm betting I actually DO get to my induction appointment this time, but still seems so crazy that its only 2 days away!

How's everyone else? Got any update from Jonesy?


----------



## hayz_baby

Still getting contractions, no ther signs tho but the contractions themselves are a lot more painful then they were with lo at this stage. They aren't consistent tho.. Going from every 5 mins to every 15.. Lasting round a min.. When I'm not getting any I feel ok although not as good as earlier so I'm just trying to relax. Tried to nap but although they weren't that often at the time when I did get them they bloody hurt so I didn't nap. Me and oh are gna have dinner and have an early night. Not sure whe. To ring labour ward.


----------



## MelliPaige

No symptoms today..just spotting from the sweep Monday but that's normal. 
Unless you count starving as a symptom...I can't stop eating..as soon as I put my fork down my stomach starts growling and I feel like I haven't ate in days...that's probably normal too though haha...

taking a lazy day since I can't do anything anyway..I forbid the baby to come this week I just feel too crappy!


----------



## allforthegirl

Dr today said I was 3 cm and did another sweep, have a lot more constant strongish tightenings. Hope they don't fizzle out on me. She also thinks that baby is perfect and will let me go another 10 days before we talk about any induction.


----------



## littlesteph

gosh I hope you not having to wait another 10 days.


----------



## littlesteph

for those you haven't seen the OP of this post has had her baby.


----------



## Popples1

littlesteph said:


> for those you haven't seen the OP of this post has had her baby.

Oh good! Has she posted somewhere?


----------



## allforthegirl

Popples1 said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> for those you haven't seen the OP of this post has had her baby.
> 
> Oh good! Has she posted somewhere?Click to expand...

On the third trimester forum section


----------



## littlesteph

Popples1 said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> for those you haven't seen the OP of this post has had her baby.
> 
> Oh good! Has she posted somewhere?Click to expand...

yea she started a thread in the third tri saying she had him.


----------



## CatAndCo

So many babies have came lately, so jealous :(


----------



## sept2010

I cant see the thread by OP?


----------



## littlesteph

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...e-my-girls-hes-here-my-suprise-induction.html


----------



## littlesteph

that's the link to her thread


----------



## GPapo1013

Welp, nothing is happening for me today. I'm so bummed. I can't believe I'm due in 4 days! I don't see baby coming any time soon :-(. Dr apt tomorrow morning. I'm hoping we schedule an induction date, so that I have something to count down to. Hoping I've progressed more too! Last week I was 0cm, but 75% effaced...we'll see


----------



## xSweetTartx

I ended up getting checked again today because of my follow up appointment.

On Monday, I found out that I was 50% effaced and a fingertip dilated. However, Tyler's heartbeat was accelerated so they sent us to L&D for monitoring. Luckily, he is okay and they sent us home.

Today we had a followup to make sure that his heart rate was normal and found out that I am 70% effaced and a stretchy 1 1/2 dilated. 

I'm wondering if I'm going to get lucky. :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

xSweetTartx said:


> I ended up getting checked again today because of my follow up appointment.
> 
> On Monday, I found out that I was 50% effaced and a fingertip dilated. However, Tyler's heartbeat was accelerated so they sent us to L&D for monitoring. Luckily, he is okay and they sent us home.
> 
> Today we had a followup to make sure that his heart rate was normal and found out that I am 70% effaced and a stretchy 1 1/2 dilated.
> 
> I'm wondering if I'm going to get lucky. :haha:

sounds promising!!


----------



## xSweetTartx

allforthegirl said:


> xSweetTartx said:
> 
> 
> I ended up getting checked again today because of my follow up appointment.
> 
> On Monday, I found out that I was 50% effaced and a fingertip dilated. However, Tyler's heartbeat was accelerated so they sent us to L&D for monitoring. Luckily, he is okay and they sent us home.
> 
> Today we had a followup to make sure that his heart rate was normal and found out that I am 70% effaced and a stretchy 1 1/2 dilated.
> 
> I'm wondering if I'm going to get lucky. :haha:
> 
> sounds promising!!Click to expand...

Here's to hoping! 

Watch, I'll end up waiting for the little booger just like everyone else. :haha:


----------



## akblaze

Still nothing! :(
Second sweep was monday...
since then I've been super achey down there, loose bm's, losing mucus plug.. pretty much all the same things that happened after the first sweep. But I'm not getting my hopes up! Feels like it's going to be AGES until I go into labor! :nope:
Now I am getting zero sleep at night, between braxton hicks waking me up because they always make me have to pee, leg cramps, and baby boy bouncing around... I feel like a zombie! 
I have been trying everything too, bouncing on a yoga ball... evening primrose oil.. we were having sex about every other day but now DH is sick so I'm keeping my distance! Nothing is working!!! He is just too comfortable! 
my biggest fear is an induction too... since I can't have an epidural I will have to do it all natural and I've heard many times that contractions after being induced are a million times worse than going natural! I'm terrified!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

akblaze said:


> Still nothing! :(
> Second sweep was monday...
> since then I've been super achey down there, loose bm's, losing mucus plug.. pretty much all the same things that happened after the first sweep. But I'm not getting my hopes up! Feels like it's going to be AGES until I go into labor! :nope:
> Now I am getting zero sleep at night, between braxton hicks waking me up because they always make me have to pee, leg cramps, and baby boy bouncing around... I feel like a zombie!
> I have been trying everything too, bouncing on a yoga ball... evening primrose oil.. we were having sex about every other day but now DH is sick so I'm keeping my distance! Nothing is working!!! He is just too comfortable!
> my biggest fear is an induction too... since I can't have an epidural I will have to do it all natural and I've heard many times that contractions after being induced are a million times worse than going natural! I'm terrified!!!

Well maybe it isn't working cause he isn't ready, you are just 38 weeks and something. Our babies have to ready for the sweep to work. Even I know that I may still be waiting around if he isn't ready to go then he is just not ready, and I am like 2 weeks ahead of you. Unfortunately there is still tons of time for hime to come for you!! (please don't cyber punch me :haha:)


----------



## Jonesy25

Hi girls i had propess pessary put in at 9am, waters broke at 2am and am now sat at 3cm dilated, contracting every 4ish mins!


----------



## Batman909

Jonesy25 said:


> Hi girls i had propess pessary put in at 9am, waters broke at 2am and am now sat at 3cm dilated, contracting every 4ish mins!

Goodluck :)


----------



## Batman909

Don't know if it's a sign or not but surely I'm getting close I'm leaking colostrum like a sieve I have loads of it. Eee 39 weeks in the morning!


----------



## Kay_Baby

Spent yesterday with a load of pressure in my bum, lost even more plug (how much is in there?!?) and went to bed again with contractions 10 mins apart for them to disappear again. Why can't they start up at a time when I feel like I can keep active to keep them going rather than late at night then I know I need some rest?

I do have period like cramps today so at least it feels like it's moving in the right direction.

Shouldn't be long to go until the next baby now.


----------



## candyem

Jonesy25 said:


> Hi girls i had propess pessary put in at 9am, waters broke at 2am and am now sat at 3cm dilated, contracting every 4ish mins!

He will be here soon :)


39 weeks today. I am almost in denial that it will ever happen. In my first pregnancy I went to bed every night thinking tonight could be the night. This time I barely think about it and fall straight to sleep. Probably running around after my toddler!

Saw mw yesterday. Still measuring 35 cms, although baby is still 3/5 engaged. Booked in for a sweep in two weeks time. She told me I won't need it and I reminded her that she told me that last time.

Hope someone has their baby today :)


----------



## hayz_baby

Baby Alex born 5am this morning 6/2 39+6 birth story to follow.. Look out for it it's a good one!! ;)


----------



## Katiie

I'm so jealous!!
It's my due date today! You've pinched it :haha:

Also just noticed my ticker still says 39&6!!
Wrongggg!!


----------



## AmyMarie

*HI GUYS  JUST WANTED TO UPDATE I HAD MY BABY ON THE 5TH FEBRUARY at 12.55am  I WAS 40+1 AND SUPER QUICK LABOUR. HE WEIGHED 6LBS 13OZ xxx* still in hospital now but hopefully will be going home today :)


----------



## Batman909

Congrats to both of you!

Happy due date katiie hope baby decides to make an appearance soon.


----------



## georgebaby1

Congrats hayz and amy x
So i had some really bad constant cramping while walking around yesterday after sitting for an hour they seemed to fizzle out just the odd back pain etc. I however checkd my cervix today i could actually reach it first time this pregnancy and sm about 2cm (which is nothing since i alrrady have a child) but since its movdd down im going to do some more walking today see if it helps. Ive also got mw appointment today :yay:


----------



## emmancee

Congratulations to those who have had their baby's. I'm very jealous...now 40+2 with no signs of anything happening soon :nope:


----------



## Essie

Congrats hayz and Amy. 

Still nothing here. No plug, the occasional braxton hicks but nothing interesting. I don't even feel almost 39 weeks, I feel like about 30 weeks.


----------



## candyem

Two babies and plenty of time for some more.

Happy due date Katiie - hope baby doesn't keep you waiting too much longer.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats ladies :) making me super jealous this morning!


----------



## CatAndCo

Congratulations to the both of you!
MW appointment in two hours, hopefully she will give me a sweep. Wish this little girl would hurry up I'm dying to meet her :)


----------



## candyem

CatAndCo said:


> Congratulations to the both of you!
> MW appointment in two hours, hopefully she will give me a sweep. Wish this little girl would hurry up I'm dying to meet her :)

Hope she can get things started for you. :)


----------



## Katiie

Just had my midwife appointment. 
Did I ever mention how much I love my midwife??
I told her about all the BH and pressure and asked for a sweep which she said she will do!!!

So she did it in my bedroom,
She found my cervix! And I was a loose 1cm. 
She stretched it around and got me to a loose 2cm!

Cervix is soft and ready. She said in my notes I'm semi effaced. 
I'm so pleased. When I had my first check with my son they couldn't even find my cervix! 

Yay!!
I'm hoping it won't be long.


----------



## smallpeanut

Spent all day in hospital due to lack of movement. Hooked up to a monitor for two hours and showed I was having very strong regular contractions. I couldn't feel a thing. Had a scan which showed baby was fine, just massively running out of room.
He's 2/5ths engaged so I'm hoping something starts happening soon. 

I'm 39 weeks today and my dd was born this time in my last pregnancy so this is now officially my longest pregnancy!


----------



## candyem

Katiie said:


> Just had my midwife appointment.
> Did I ever mention how much I love my midwife??
> I told her about all the BH and pressure and asked for a sweep which she said she will do!!!
> 
> So she did it in my bedroom,
> She found my cervix! And I was a loose 1cm.
> She stretched it around and got me to a loose 2cm!
> 
> Cervix is soft and ready. She said in my notes I'm semi effaced.
> I'm so pleased. When I had my first check with my son they couldn't even find my cervix!
> 
> Yay!!
> I'm hoping it won't be long.


Yey! That's fab! It must make you feel more positive about baby coming soon. Hope it works :)


----------



## candyem

smallpeanut said:


> Spent all day in hospital due to lack of movement. Hooked up to a monitor for two hours and showed I was having very strong regular contractions. I couldn't feel a thing. Had a scan which showed baby was fine, just massively running out of room.
> He's 2/5ths engaged so I'm hoping something starts happening soon.
> 
> I'm 39 weeks today and my dd was born this time in my last pregnancy so this is now officially my longest pregnancy!

Glad all is OK with baby! Hope he comes soon. 

I am also 39 weeks but still had 3 weeks to wait for my son so I still can't imagine anything happening for me just yet.


----------



## SwissMiss

Congrats to both of you! Two more babies, I'm so jealous! 
Had my ob/gyn appointment on Tues - no internal, nothin' so I'm no wiser as to if anything is happening or not :dohh: 
Baby looked fine, lots of fluid, fetal monitoring went well but with NO sign even of a contraction... :dohh: 
I'm going to be pregnant FOREVER. 

On the upside: today is my LAST working day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D :D :D :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: 

Hv a good day ladies! Here's to LOTS more babies from now on!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congrats to the new mamas :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sept2010

Congrats to those who hav had their babies...

39 weeks today aswell...no signs of anything really..just BH and rib ache...baby definately running out of room i think...or seems to think the ribs are a nice place to hang out lol

Katiie are you having a homebirth? Or just having AN appts at home?


----------



## wellsk

Congratulations to all the ladies who've had their babies (I'm not jealous or anything! ;) :haha:).
Lost what I think must've been all of my mucous plug yesterday with pink and brown discharge (bloody show!?), had some nasty period pains... but now its pretty much all gone! :cry: :shrug:


----------



## Katiie

Wellsk that's awesome plug loss!
I haven't had any blood yet!


----------



## wellsk

Thanks Katiie, hopefully it won't be much longer for you :hugs:


----------



## Abbiewilko

Congrats to the two new mummies and those getting closer to their due & more signs!

Last night at about 10pm I had a bad BH (my first!) then throughout the night kept waking up to more. Woke up this morning with period cramps and just went to the toilet and think I've started losing my plug, loads of yellow snot (tmi sorry!) so now I'm bouncing on my ball to see if it will help :)


----------



## wellsk

Fingers crossed abbie :)


----------



## CatAndCo

Everyone seems to be getting a lot of signs lately! Mine seem to have vanished. 

Told MW about the MW that saw me at l&d the other day, apparently she's had several warnings about her bedside manner so I'm glad she didn't think I was being over dramatic/hormonal :haha:

Wouldn't give me a sweep sadly, but one is booked for next Wednesday if I go that far. Hope not as it's on DDs 4th birthday!! LO is still 2/5 engaged. Wish she would just pop down a wee but more.


----------



## allforthegirl

Jonesy25 said:


> Hi girls i had propess pessary put in at 9am, waters broke at 2am and am now sat at 3cm dilated, contracting every 4ish mins!

GL my dear, can't wait to here all about it!!



Batman909 said:


> Don't know if it's a sign or not but surely I'm getting close I'm leaking colostrum like a sieve I have loads of it. Eee 39 weeks in the morning!

It can mean things are getting closer, but not that labour will start. Still a good sign the end is coming!!

*CONGRATS* to all the new mommies!!! Can't believe how many are coming before mine :haha:

AFM was actually woke up by a few very strong tightenings. That is a step in the right direction. Hoping they are at least doing something!:thumbup:


----------



## Kay_Baby

Trying not to get excited but for the first time I have had blood tinged plug. In my last pregnancy I had a baby the next day when that happened. I'm off to scrub my kitchen and hallway floor on my hands and knees (it is the only way to get all the dirt out of the grout cracks) to encorage everything.


----------



## dreamer_x

Oooo congratulations to the ladies who have had their babies!


----------



## allforthegirl

Kay_Baby said:


> Trying not to get excited but for the first time I have had blood tinged plug. In my last pregnancy I had a baby the next day when that happened. I'm off to scrub my kitchen and hallway floor on my hands and knees (it is the only way to get all the dirt out of the grout cracks) to encorage everything.

Hope that baby doesn't keep you waiting too much longer!! Exciting with all of these signs. Still think there will be a few babies before mine!! He is just loving his mommies tummy just way too much!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

More babies! Congratulations ladies!! The month is just starting to pick up speed!


----------



## ButterCup17

Just left 38 week apt. Still just 1 cm dilated but BP was high again. Same thing last week and was sent to L&D for monitoring. She said to come back Monday to check again and that we might schedule an induction!! Hoping so!!


----------



## georgebaby1

I had my mw appointmwnt earlier also only 4/5 engaged and no other news i also asked about a sweep and apparantly in second pregnancy they only do at 40+7 which is shocking.:dohh:


----------



## littlesteph

congrats new mummies 

feel like baby has dropped a bit more now, he feels lower too.
had an awful night sleep. kept waking up, mainly for the loo. been getting a few cramps again today. feel so so tired. Tomorrow i'll be classed as term, which will be a new thing for me as my last pregnancy I got to 36+4. 
every now and then I get a bit of pressure down there so think when little one goes to bed tonight i'll start doing my gym ball see if that helps baby to engage and actually stay there rather then keep popping out again.


----------



## sept2010

georgebaby1 said:


> I had my mw appointmwnt earlier also only 4/5 engaged and no other news i also asked about a sweep and apparantly in second pregnancy they only do at 40+7 which is shocking.:dohh:

Why is that shocking? Lol doing a sweep earlier first time around is probs because they dont know if your body can go into labour spontaneously so they try to encourage things along...jus my opinion lol


----------



## CatAndCo

Georgebaby, I was quiet shocked too! I got a sweep one day overdue with DD so thought that would happen again :(


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I was surprised my sweep isn't until 41 weeks either :( was annoyed actually! because someone who is a week behind me is getting her sweep 4 days before me!!!(her second also) different midwife though :( typical! I'm planning on moving gp surgeries before we start trying for the next LO ! have thoroughly hated my midwife care this time around, and everyone local to me says "ohh i am at such and such and they do it like this" and it's just bummed me out lol. 

In other news though; No symptoms at all! not even any extra cm :/ seems he is super comfy in there now, and the dreaded "is baby not here yet" comments have started.. even from strangers on the school run :/ ... GO AWAY LOL


----------



## Katiie

I've had nothing from my sweep. 
:(

No bloody show, no plug. Nothing. 

BH have slowed right down
And so has the extra cm.


----------



## Kay_Baby

Sweeps only help if your ready to go anyway. 

Although I'm a second timer and getting my sweep at 40+4 cause it would be 40+11 otherwise which is pointless for a 40+12 induction.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My sweep set off my labour last time.. I think that's why I feel so hopeful about them aahha


----------



## Katiie

How long after your sweep rhi rhi?


----------



## georgebaby1

sept2010 said:


> georgebaby1 said:
> 
> 
> I had my mw appointmwnt earlier also only 4/5 engaged and no other news i also asked about a sweep and apparantly in second pregnancy they only do at 40+7 which is shocking.:dohh:
> 
> Why is that shocking? Lol doing a sweep earlier first time around is probs because they dont know if your body can go into labour spontaneously so they try to encourage things along...jus my opinion lolClick to expand...

I just find it strange they class u as full term from 37 but will leave u till ur a week late before they will do a sweep. And i was induced with my last baby at 38 so have no idea wot to expect although was told last pregnancy they did a sweep at 40 week if u wanted one. Thats why i was so shocked i suppose a lot as changed in 3 year


----------



## leigh5tom

no signs here...praying I don't go 16 days overdue again but feeling like I will :-( xxxx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Katiie said:


> How long after your sweep rhi rhi?

Gave birth roughly 24 hours later :) didn't think it had worked but I woke up the following morning and lost my entire plug in one go! And lo was born 5 hours later :)


----------



## allforthegirl

We where I am from you are only term at 37 weeks and full term at 40 weeks and post term after 42 weeks. :shrug:

My first sweep did nothing until about 48 hrs later, and then I lost my show and plug. This time loads of spotting. Not brown either, still spotting pink after strong tightening's!! Though even that is slowing down. So I am starting to look forward to the trailer show this weekend.


----------



## GPapo1013

Welp ladies. I had my 39 week apt this morning. I'm measuring 41 weeks and still 0cm, not engaged, nothing. Doc still thinks my pubic arch is too narrow to fit baby through, and the baby is probably too big now anyways, soooooooooo we have scheduled a c-section for 3pm tomorrow!! Eeeek!! Hubby and I are so excited, but I'm super anxious too! Prayers and good thoughts ladies! I will try and keep you posted, once our little one gets here!


----------



## allforthegirl

GPapo1013 said:


> Welp ladies. I had my 39 week apt this morning. I'm measuring 41 weeks and still 0cm, not engaged, nothing. Doc still thinks my pubic arch is too narrow to fit baby through, and the baby is probably too big now anyways, soooooooooo we have scheduled a c-section for 3pm tomorrow!! Eeeek!! Hubby and I are so excited, but I'm super anxious too! Prayers and good thoughts ladies! I will try and keep you posted, once our little one gets here!

Wow girl you are going to have your baby TOMORROW that is crazy!! I hope that everything goes well, I sure it will!!


----------



## wellsk

Good luck Gpapo :)


----------



## Batman909

39 weeks today aaaannnnddd nothing. I havnt evn lost one tiny bit of plug this whole time. Want to avoid induction because of my PPH history so ill just keep on waiting.


----------



## FeistyMom

Yay and congratz for the babies already born!

Good luck with the scheduled c-section gp! That is exciting!

Sacha - isn't it weird when a contraction wakes you up and instead of being upset it is exciting? I had a couple last night, but so far nothing really today :(

AFM - still losing just teeny tiny bits of plug throughout the day, and having irregular contractions. Induction scheduled for 7am Friday though, so this baby is coming soon no matter what!


----------



## candyem

Gpapo - so exciting that you will be cuddling your baby tomorrow! 

Today I hate the world!!!!!

I have been really grumpy all day. It is like all of the pregnancy hormones have hit me in one go because I have been really positive and content throughout my pregnancy. I don't even like myself so feeling pretty bad for my husband. I think I need an early night.


----------



## GPapo1013

Thank you ladies! You all have been such an AMAZING support!!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Good luck gpapo!


----------



## georgebaby1

goodluck gpapo 
cadyem I feel exactly the same ionly feel contraction or tightenings when im stood up but im that exhausted I cant stand anymore got to 4pm and just wanted to go to bed. although having my lil boy to care for as made that impossible so im shattered and very mardy lol


----------



## Kay_Baby

Good luck with the c section.

This evening my contractions have gone from uncomfortable to painful. Let's see where these go....


----------



## candyem

Kay_Baby said:


> Good luck with the c section.
> 
> This evening my contractions have gone from uncomfortable to painful. Let's see where these go....

Sounds promising!!!


----------



## sept2010

GPapo1013 said:


> Welp ladies. I had my 39 week apt this morning. I'm measuring 41 weeks and still 0cm, not engaged, nothing. Doc still thinks my pubic arch is too narrow to fit baby through, and the baby is probably too big now anyways, soooooooooo we have scheduled a c-section for 3pm tomorrow!! Eeeek!! Hubby and I are so excited, but I'm super anxious too! Prayers and good thoughts ladies! I will try and keep you posted, once our little one gets here!

How does doc know you can fit a baby through your pubic arch? I have never heard of this before being a reason fr a scheduled c section?...
You must be excited though about your baby being here tomorrow! Hope it all goes well!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Feisty you are meaning Friday like tomorrow morning or are you meaning next week? If that is the case we will have two section babies tomorrow!! :dance:


----------



## GPapo1013

sept2010 said:


> GPapo1013 said:
> 
> 
> Welp ladies. I had my 39 week apt this morning. I'm measuring 41 weeks and still 0cm, not engaged, nothing. Doc still thinks my pubic arch is too narrow to fit baby through, and the baby is probably too big now anyways, soooooooooo we have scheduled a c-section for 3pm tomorrow!! Eeeek!! Hubby and I are so excited, but I'm super anxious too! Prayers and good thoughts ladies! I will try and keep you posted, once our little one gets here!
> 
> How does doc know you can fit a baby through your pubic arch? I have never heard of this before being a reason fr a scheduled c section?...
> You must be excited though about your baby being here tomorrow! Hope it all goes well!!Click to expand...

Well, the arch is part of my hips where baby's head has to fit through. Most women's arch is nice and wide and open, but mine is SUPER narrow and doc has seen it many many times where baby's head gets stuck and mom can't have a successful vaginal delivery. So, that on top of the fact that I'm measuring a week and a half ahead (meaning possible big baby) and the narrow arch, doc doesn't see me being successful with a vaginal delivery. He fears I'll labor for hours, push for hours, and end up with an emergency section because baby will be stressed, so it's just safer and easier this way. And I'm ok with that


----------



## hayz_baby

My birth story is in the birth story section if anyone wants to have a look! Xx


----------



## sept2010

GPapo1013 said:


> sept2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPapo1013 said:
> 
> 
> Welp ladies. I had my 39 week apt this morning. I'm measuring 41 weeks and still 0cm, not engaged, nothing. Doc still thinks my pubic arch is too narrow to fit baby through, and the baby is probably too big now anyways, soooooooooo we have scheduled a c-section for 3pm tomorrow!! Eeeek!! Hubby and I are so excited, but I'm super anxious too! Prayers and good thoughts ladies! I will try and keep you posted, once our little one gets here!
> 
> How does doc know you can fit a baby through your pubic arch? I have never heard of this before being a reason fr a scheduled c section?...
> You must be excited though about your baby being here tomorrow! Hope it all goes well!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the arch is part of my hips where baby's head has to fit through. Most women's arch is nice and wide and open, but mine is SUPER narrow and doc has seen it many many times where baby's head gets stuck and mom can't have a successful vaginal delivery. So, that on top of the fact that I'm measuring a week and a half ahead (meaning possible big baby) and the narrow arch, doc doesn't see me being successful with a vaginal delivery. He fears I'll labor for hours, push for hours, and end up with an emergency section because baby will be stressed, so it's just safer and easier this way. And I'm ok with thatClick to expand...

Oh ryt...was just curious as i have never heard of anything like that befor...hope everything goes well...


----------



## Katiie

No update from me. 

No bloody show 
Only lost one big chunk of plug. 
Braxton hicks are a little painful but incredibly irregular.


----------



## CatAndCo

Hope everything goes well with the two c sections

I feel terrible, keep bursting into tears for no reason, so grumpy and feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever :(


----------



## allforthegirl

CatAndCo said:


> Hope everything goes well with the two c sections
> 
> I feel terrible, keep bursting into tears for no reason, so grumpy and feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever :(

I have days like this every once and a while. I am sorry you feeling so down!!:flower:

AFM for some reason my stomach is really icky. I am actually a bit nauseous right now. I sure hope this isn't a bug, I can't afford to be sick right now.


----------



## Left wonderin

All for I'm predicting a baby for you by the end of the weekend ! The feeling icky sounds really promising ;) xxxx hope to see news later


----------



## sept2010

AFTG....ive heard feeling nauseous is a sign of labour? Bit like the 'clearout' only the opposite end lol


----------



## Kay_Baby

Well it turned out that going from uncomfortable to painful was a good sign.

Isaac Alexander was born at 3.27 this morning weighing 7lb3. Very quick labour I was 9 1/2cm dilated by the time we arrived at the birth centre at 2am


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congrats kay baby!

Feeling nauseous id a good sign i thought? Fingers crossed! (Esp as tmi but i've had an icky tummy too...)


----------



## Jonesy25

Hope pic works, Freddie, born at due date 6/2/14 @ 1.11pm, 10lb!!
 



Attached Files:







20140206_194903.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Popples1

Congrats, ladies. Very prompt babies there!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats girls :) well done! 

This jealous cookie is off on the school run... maybe I should jog there instead of drive hahah


----------



## Abbiewilko

Congrats Kay!! And Jonesy he is beautiful! 

I'm still here.. BH and upset tum, come on little baby!


----------



## georgebaby1

congrats kay baby and jonesy


----------



## Batman909

Congrats both of you lucky ladies.


----------



## FeistyMom

Congratz to both of you!

Hopefully mine won't end up a c-section, just a planned induction. But I really have no idea what's going to happen. I have to be up in 4 hours to get ready to head into the hospital, and I just can't sleep. My mom is already freaking out about taking the kids to school in the morning because it snowed a bit tonight... she's lived in snowy areas her entire life, and in THIS area for over 35 years. I get it from my older relatives, but my mom is only in her 60s for crying out loud! Anyway, just rambling and stalking the boards before trying to get to sleep again!


----------



## candyem

Kay_Baby said:


> Well it turned out that going from uncomfortable to painful was a good sign.
> 
> Isaac Alexander was born at 3.27 this morning weighing 7lb3. Very quick labour I was 9 1/2cm dilated by the time we arrived at the birth centre at 2am

Yey!!! Congratulations on your baby boy.


----------



## Essie

Congrats Kay and Jonesy. 

Good luck to those being induced/having c-section today.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats Kay and Jonesy, gorgeous bubba Jonesy!!

Good luck feisty Mel, hope your induction is n ice and quick and as pain free as possible, looking forward to hearing all about it xxx

Good luck for c section today too gp, babies babies babies!!

Can't wait to be holding mine! Although could forego the whole labour bit lmao haha

Started EPO today, officially 37 Weeks, any dray now little one lol xxx


----------



## Katiie

Baby Oliver Edward George Wood
Born this morning in the bath at 5:44am after 4 hours of labour!! (Start to finish!!)

7lb 14oz of pure gorgeousness. He is a spit of my son. I couldn't be more in love. 

Photobucket won't load so I can't post a pic xx


----------



## Essie

Congratulations Katiie!


----------



## sept2010

Congrats katiie...


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congratulations Katiie!


----------



## Abbiewilko

Oh katiie!!! I am so pleased to hear the arrival of your little man! Congratulations.. Can't wait to see photos!

All these babies being born - come on my turn!! Good luck to those who are having sections today and inductions xxxx


----------



## dreamer_x

Yaaaay congratulations Katie!


----------



## mumofone25

Eeek lots of babies now :)

Congrats ladies x x


----------



## Popples1

The floodgates have opened! Congrats, Katie x


----------



## candyem

Katiie said:


> Baby Oliver Edward George Wood
> Born this morning in the bath at 5:44am after 4 hours of labour!! (Start to finish!!)
> 
> 7lb 14oz of pure gorgeousness. He is a spit of my son. I couldn't be more in love.
> 
> Photobucket won't load so I can't post a pic xx


Yey Katiie! Congratulations. That was quick and I bet he was worth the wait! So happy for you, maybe that sweep did work :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats Katiie sounds fab, were you planning a home birth? Presuming you mean in the bath at home lol xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Left wonderin said:


> All for I'm predicting a baby for you by the end of the weekend ! The feeling icky sounds really promising ;) xxxx hope to see news later

Well something started and got going good too, but fizzled right out. :shrug: 



sept2010 said:


> AFTG....ive heard feeling nauseous is a sign of labour? Bit like the 'clearout' only the opposite end lol

Well it signalled something, but not the real deal :haha:



Kay_Baby said:


> Well it turned out that going from uncomfortable to painful was a good sign.
> 
> Isaac Alexander was born at 3.27 this morning weighing 7lb3. Very quick labour I was 9 1/2cm dilated by the time we arrived at the birth centre at 2am

Congrats :flower:



Jonesy25 said:


> Hope pic works, Freddie, born at due date 6/2/14 @ 1.11pm, 10lb!!

Congrats :flower:



Katiie said:


> Baby Oliver Edward George Wood
> Born this morning in the bath at 5:44am after 4 hours of labour!! (Start to finish!!)
> 
> 7lb 14oz of pure gorgeousness. He is a spit of my son. I couldn't be more in love.
> 
> Photobucket won't load so I can't post a pic xx

Congrats :flower:

wow all of these babies in the last 24 hrs. Yet there are more inductions, and sections on the way!!


----------



## GPapo1013

Eeeek! The flood gates have definitely opened! I'll be joining you all by the end of this evening! Right now I'm finishing laundry and cleaning the house. Still need to finalize our hospital bag and shower. We have to be at the hospital at 1pm and I haven't been able to eat or drink since midnight...it's driving me nuts! Lol updates soon!


----------



## emmancee

Congrats ladies :flower: Surely its my turn soon?! :haha:


----------



## Abbiewilko

I've just eaten 6 dates....they are the most disgusting things ever lol!!


----------



## MelliPaige

Congrats on all the new babies and babies coming today!


----------



## FeistyMom

Congrats!

The pitocin drip has started. dh managed to fall asleep on the couch in our room while nurses went over things with me. I think I'm going to try a nap too!


----------



## littlesteph

congrats ladies.

So can't wait till it's me :haha: still got another 2 weeks till my section, whether baby will wait that long I'm not sure.
I've been cramping on and off since about half 8 last night. Still cramping now, and have a pretty painful one as I type. 
Think I've had about 6 in the last 40 minutes. Not sure if I should bother calling maternity ward as they'll more then likely just send me home and tell me to take yet more painkillers. Not had any bleeding, haven't lost any more of my plug. tried checking my cervix this morning and it's still pretty high and closed. :( 
So sick of these crampings leading to nothing. :(


----------



## stomp110

Im sooo jealous!!!! Congratulations everyone!!!


----------



## xSweetTartx

Holy moo, you go to bed and run errands only to come back to babies raining from the sky!!!

Congratulations everyone. 
Sooo jealous.


----------



## allforthegirl

After this lot of babies I have a feeling will have another lull before more rain down on us. Just seems to be what is happening. 

I would be ok in waiting, as I have something fun planned for tomorrow, but I sure hope the pain fades off first though.

GL again to all the new mommies to come!!


----------



## FeistyMom

I'm up to 4cm but nothing majrlor


----------



## Batman909

Wedding today I'd be mortified if my waters broke at it ...


----------



## wishuwerehere

I'm now convinced baby is going to come on tuesday - car is in a specialist garage which is a couple hours drive away and dh has to pick it up tues - i just feel like sods law means that's when i'll go into labour, alone at home with a 4 year old...hoping my sister will come keep me company!


----------



## allforthegirl

Batman909 said:


> Wedding today I'd be mortified if my waters broke at it ...

But at least you will be doing something to take your mind off of things for awhile


----------



## littlesteph

](*,) I want to kick my hubby up the arse, 
he knows how much pain I've been in today, the cramping seems to be getting further apart but still hurts, I'm getting tightenings and now my scar is hurting, yet he's sat on his computer not giving a s***. 
He can see I'm in pain. :cry:
He knows I have been for near on 24 hours now. I just wish he'd actually ask if I'm ok instead of ignoring me. 
sorry I just needed to rant. bloody men do my head in some days.


----------



## allforthegirl

You are not the only one wanting to do so with their Dh's, I for one am on a bit of a outs with mine too. With me surging last night he sat with me on the couch, then when I went to lie down for a bit he just went on his game and completely ignored me didn't even ask how things were progressing. MEN! :trouble:


----------



## Katiie

If it makes you all feel better, I had no bloody show, no major plug loss, no clear out. 
Contractions didn't feel like they did the first time it was ALL in my back with pressure. 

I was woken up at 1:45am to pressure pain 3 mins apart and still didn't think I was in labour. 
Good job I rang the hospital. He was born 4 hours later!

The second I got in the bath I felt the need to push. 
She checked me and I was 8cm. 
The second her fingers were out waters went and his head was there!
And she didn't believe I needed to push :haha:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congratulations!!! :) :)


----------



## Katiie

wannabubba#4 said:


> Congrats Katiie sounds fab, were you planning a home birth? Presuming you mean in the bath at home lol xxx

Nope. Hospital bath ! 
The one your not meant to birth in :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow Katiie that is crazy fast.


----------



## Left wonderin

Katie it sure was !!! Wow :)


----------



## CatAndCo

Wow Katie, sounds like it all happened super fast! Congratulations :)


----------



## Katiie

It was crazy fast. I'll do a birth story soon for anyone who wants a read. 

I only got 1 dose of anti bs in the end, which is why we are still at hospital being monitored, luckily Oliver is so alert and nosey AND feeding well they aren't concerned and he's getting checked every 4 hours. 

https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/Mobile%20Uploads/F552D213-FD7E-4098-9E71-DDAC7CA12F45.jpg


----------



## Batman909

OMG Katie! He is so cute! So jealous


----------



## CatAndCo

Aw he's so cute


----------



## allforthegirl

What a cutie!


----------



## SweetTart78

Congrats, he is too cute!!!!


----------



## Masonsbaby

gorgeous katiie!!!!


----------



## geordie_gal

Induction in T minus 9 hours! EEEEEK x


----------



## allforthegirl

GL my dear. Hope all goes well!!


----------



## candyem

What a beautiful baby boy Katiie! 

Geordie_gal - you will be cuddling your baby very soon too. Good luck


----------



## Essie

He's gorgeous Katiie, sounds a speedy labour too!

Good luck geordie_gal. 
Hope yesterday's inductions/sections went well.


----------



## sept2010

Katiie...hes a lil cutie pie...congrats again..

Geordie gal..hope everything goes well with the induction...

Nothing much to report here...occasional twinge but nothing major. OH will be travelling to see fam 2.5hrs away today so baby needs to stay put atleast for today lol


----------



## Abbiewilko

Oh Katiie he's absolutely beautiful!! 

Good luck today Geordie gal :)

So today is my due date - had so much pressure and lightening last night that I thought it was the night, woken up with bad cramps! I hope they lead to something soon. I can't see myself going into labour during the day though I always think it will be at night?? Who knows! 

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

He's gorgeous katiie, love seeing baby pics!

Going bulk buy house shopping today so we don't have to buy stuff like loo roll for a while after baby is born - hope lots of walking around helps!

Eta: abbie i always imagine labour starting at night, no idea why!


----------



## stomp110

Good luck!!! 

So whos next to go? Lol and whos overdue the most? Xx


----------



## Batman909

Well the wedding was great of course all anyone wanted to talk about was my pregnancy but I expected that. It was on a grassy area by the beach. When the ceremony started it was roasting hot and my thighs must have got all sweaty then I moved and it was running down my legs!!! No lies is thought my waters had gone I said you have got to be kidding me! To my friend and she looked and saw it. But closer inspection revealed no it was just my gigantic fat sweaty thighs so embarrassing!!!!! But it was a nice relaxing day without my two boys so I was greatful.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Katiie awe he is adorable, congrats again hun!! Tad jealous here, I want mine too lol :)

Geordie good luck hope your induction is nice and quick, and you will be cuddling your little one very soon xxx

Batman sorry but lmao, how funny! Hope it was a close friend lol! Won't be long now, hang in there xx

Hugs to all those over and waiting patiently. Xxxx


----------



## CatAndCo

Poor you batman! But that made me giggle a bit :haha: 

Feel a bit pukey and my butt hurts, but apart from that no signs or anything! Not feeling over emotional or grumpy today as well so that's good, but I did just sleep 14+ hours :haha:


----------



## GPapo1013

She is here! Antonella Rose Paponetti. Born February 7th at 3:40pm. 8lbs 12 oz 19 in long. I'm on my iPad, in the hospital, and not sure how to upload pictures, but I will try to when we're back home. Super tired and starting to get sore from the c-section, but hubby and I are in baby bliss! Good luck Feb ladies! Hope your little ones arrive soon! It's the BEST feeling!!


----------



## Essie

Congrats Gpapo.


----------



## FeistyMom

Our team :yellow: went team :pink: at 6:41pm on 2/7/14! Weighing 9 lbs 4 ounces and measuring 21.5 inches long, she is my biggest baby by half a pound! Lucky enough I only had a slight graze so no real tearing and no stitches. Everyone is resting although after pains are thoroughly obnoxious. 

We are tentatively naming her Rosemary Faith.


----------



## CatAndCo

Congratulations gpapo and feisty! Glad everything went well for you both and love the names :)


----------



## Abbiewilko

Congratulations to you both! Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats ladies :dance:


----------



## candyem

Yey! More babies! Congratulations :)


----------



## Essie

Congrats feisty! 

So many babies in the last few days!


----------



## allforthegirl

Nothing is happening on my end. Though I am still spotting pink&#8230;. I don't think that means anything though. It is just my cervix still angry at my last sweep.


----------



## Essie

Aftg you've had on/off symptoms for so long. I moan about lack of any but I guess at least I don't start wondering if it's the start of anything.


----------



## SweetTart78

Congrats ladies!!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Guess by the end of today I will be overdue :( ughhh 

congrats to the other ladies! Lucky lucky !! X


----------



## sept2010

Congrats to gpapo and fiesty....

Hav a headache n feel nauseous today...im hoping its surging hormones and not me getting ill...was crampy throughout the night aswell...

Feeling sorry for myself today i think lol


----------



## georgebaby1

Congrats ladies im very jealous x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats again feisty Mel and also gpapo , lovely names for both your precious girls xxx


----------



## candyem

Nothing for me either.

We took our son and dog on an hour long walk, I ran, jumped in muddy puddles, piggy backed my little boy, marched up an enormous hill and if anything I have noticed LESS Braxton Hicks!

This baby is def going to keep me waiting like his/her brother did.

Hope some of you are getting some signs...


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congrats and welcome to the new babies! :)


----------



## Batman909

Congrats ladies two more babies! 

Well today is the 9th of feb which is the day I want my baby to come. It's my late brothers birthday he would be 12 today but passed away at 2 months old in his sleep. So far no signs but it's only 8am. Suffering for my outting yesterday. It was an outdoor wedding so lots of sitting on blankets on the ground well boy is my pelvis sore today. Feel like baby had definitely dropped lower keep getting sharp stabbing in my cervix and pressure down below. Not long to go now 5 days till due date.


----------



## dreamer_x

Congrats ladies! Babies popping out all over the place now!

Katie, he's gorgeous! I love the sleepsuit! I want a pink one!


----------



## MelliPaige

Congrats on the new babies!

Nothing for me here, although my BIL really wants him to come today (it his birthday) 
I told him he probably won't get that but I would try lol


----------



## Katiie

dreamer_x said:


> Congrats ladies! Babies popping out all over the place now!
> 
> Katie, he's gorgeous! I love the sleepsuit! I want a pink one!

It's from next! They have girl/boy versions. £6!
Xxx

We are finally home after waiting 6 hours for discharge. 
My piles are so sore. 

Congrats to all the new mummas!!

I got to read my notes today stage 2 of labour lasted 9 minutes!
Lol first part 3 hours!!
I can't believe how quick it was... I got in that bath, and felt the need to push!!
Just as I sat in it I said "AHHHH that's sooo perfect" coz it was so warm. 
Then bam. 
Magic! 

I can't imagine still being pregnant. I feel for you in the overdue crew xxxxx


----------



## nat2

Pregnant (Expecting)

Active BnB Member



Join Date: Jun 2013

Location: Warwickshire

Posts: 163

Thanked others: 28

Thanked 22 times in 22 posts 

Currently Feeling: 



I dtd early on today and since about 6pm ive been havin waves of very low back pain that wrap around my hips and into my lower stomach causing period type pains along with horrendous back pain and my stomach goes hard... It hits a peak and then fizzles off after about 40-45 seconds... Then it happens again about 4-5 mins later...

any ideas??? Could it be??


----------



## capegirl7

That's exactly how mine started!! Baby 10 hours later. :)


----------



## CatAndCo

Sounds like the start of something to me!


----------



## allforthegirl

Essie said:


> Aftg you've had on/off symptoms for so long. I moan about lack of any but I guess at least I don't start wondering if it's the start of anything.

Ya I have haven't I??!! I was even nauseous again today, even if I do feel amazing!! I have had a wave of energy today. I even smell like AF is on its way. All of this and I don't believe he is on his way. Have had all of this and it didn't mean squat. 



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Guess by the end of today I will be overdue :( ughhh
> 
> congrats to the other ladies! Lucky lucky !! X

You are more than welcome to pick up my badge if you want it, let me know and I can send you the image!!



sept2010 said:


> Congrats to gpapo and fiesty....
> 
> Hav a headache n feel nauseous today...im hoping its surging hormones and not me getting ill...was crampy throughout the night aswell...
> 
> Feeling sorry for myself today i think lol

Though I have been told nausea can be a sign I have had it on and off for about three days now I wish it was a sign for me, though doesn't mean it is a sign for you :winkwink:



candyem said:


> Nothing for me either.
> 
> We took our son and dog on an hour long walk, I ran, jumped in muddy puddles, piggy backed my little boy, marched up an enormous hill and if anything I have noticed LESS Braxton Hicks!
> 
> This baby is def going to keep me waiting like his/her brother did.
> 
> Hope some of you are getting some signs...

I did something similar for about four hours today, and I feel like I could keep going and going!! As or the BH I was the same as you. Nothing while I was out. Other than a few pinches which I am sure it is just because he was moving his head!


----------



## allforthegirl

nat2 said:


> I dtd early on today and since about 6pm ive been havin waves of very low back pain that wrap around my hips and into my lower stomach causing period type pains along with horrendous back pain and my stomach goes hard... It hits a peak and then fizzles off after about 40-45 seconds... Then it happens again about 4-5 mins later...
> 
> any ideas??? Could it be??

It very well could be GL!!


----------



## emmancee

Well after a very unexpected and quick 3 hour labour our yellow bump turned blue :happydance:

Our little boy Harry was born 08/02/14 at 1:46am weighing 7lb 13oz

Good luck to all those still waiting...it just shows it really can happen anytime as I had no symptoms it was going to begin, fast asleep in bed at half 10 and then just over 3 hours later I was holding my little boy!


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats that is awesome!! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## georgebaby1

Congrats gives me hope lol


----------



## littlesteph

Well ended up going to hospital last night, hubby was waiting for me to say that I wanted to go in. Got there and the Heart monitor thing was saying my heart rate was 155, the midwife was a bit shocked so did it her self and it was 110, which they weren't too happy with. Was hooked up to the CTG machine and was contracting every 20 minutes, but cervix is still long and closed :(. 
Baby was 2/5 engaged but think he's popped back out now. Was sent home a few hours later and told if they pain gets worse or closer together then to go back. The pains have now stopped pretty much, get one every now and then. 
Now today I've been peeing loads, I've been peeing so much it now hurts, so saw out of hours doctor because it feels like a water infection to be told it's not but the area is red and inflamed, she told me it's because I am washing too much and to get some fem wash and use baby oil on the effected area as she doesn't want to give me any anti-boitoics (sorry spelt wrong) to treat it. So I have to wait for it to clear it self, which I am hating already as it hurts to pee, I feel like I need to pee all the time and it hurts to move and sit or do anything for that matter


----------



## allforthegirl

gosh steph that sounds horrible. I sure you get some relief soon!


----------



## FeistyMom

Steph that sounds awful. I hope your lo gives you a quick and painless labor after all these troubles you are having now! 

I took a pic of Rosie it's not the best quality but it is decent. Hope it attaches right!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140208_150859.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## littlesteph

would be nice if he did come soon and quick, the midwife I saw last doesn't think i'll make it to my section date.


----------



## Batman909

emmancee said:


> Well after a very unexpected and quick 3 hour labour our yellow bump turned blue :happydance:
> 
> Our little boy Harry was born 08/02/14 at 1:46am weighing 7lb 13oz
> 
> Good luck to all those still waiting...it just shows it really can happen anytime as I had no symptoms it was going to begin, fast asleep in bed at half 10 and then just over 3 hours later I was holding my little boy!

Wow congrats you give me hope! Was it ur first baby??


----------



## candyem

Congrats emman! Fab news!


I found this thread half way down the page this morning. Must mean there aren't many of us left!


----------



## Masonsbaby

I'm still here lol 4 days left til dd


----------



## candyem

Snap! Come on babies!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congrats on new babies - harder to keep track now there are so many! 

Nat if you're in labour i'm jealous - you're dd buddy and i've got nothing going on here! Best of luck if you are :)


----------



## nat2

wishuwerehere said:


> Congrats on new babies - harder to keep track now there are so many!
> 
> Nat if you're in labour i'm jealous - you're dd buddy and i've got nothing going on here! Best of luck if you are :)

wish i was Hun... But still here with u so dont worry lol.. Pains and backache carried on through the night but fizzled off slightly by time i got up this morning!!

still gettin the odd wave of period pain and stomachache every half hour or so so gonna try keep upright and keep walkin. Will defo be dtd again tonight to get her moving... I'm getting so impatient!!

hope ur ok xxx


----------



## wishuwerehere

Thanks hun, walked around the shops for hours yesterday and nothing! Def going to stay on my feet today as well :thumbup:

How frustrating your pains fizzled out - these babies do like to tease!


----------



## Abbiewilko

Ahh another baby congratulations! And a 3 hour labour!! 

I am still here, one day overdue now. Don't even feel like I can moan yet as AFTG is still hanging on in there. :) 

Waves if tightenings in the night and again this morning but they've stopped again now. Another long walk for me today once this storm eases up!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Also still here !! :/ but yeah I feel for you aftg! 

I'm still feeling nothing :( also going to go for another long walk today! Not that I don&#8217;t every day lol so I don't see it making muxh difference. .. I have a dalmatian that needs walking ahaha. 

might have to resort to some sex :haha: ohh dear


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats Emma wow 3 hour labour that is super!!

Hang in there ladies going overdue, cannot be too long now until you are holding your precious little ones xxx


----------



## nat2

wishuwerehere said:


> Thanks hun, walked around the shops for hours yesterday and nothing! Def going to stay on my feet today as well :thumbup:
> 
> How frustrating your pains fizzled out - these babies do like to tease!

i know i really thought it was something lol... Hope she doesn't make me wait too much longer. Finished work yesterday so now on maternity leave n will be soooo bored if she doesn't come until due date cuz everythings ready n sorted. I have nothing to do and there's only so much daytime tv u can watch before goin crazy... And its too cold to go outside walking!!! Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I had some good news this morning!! :dance: I had a bloody show!! I know I lost a show before but that was because of the sweep&#8230;. this is all him this time!! So I can finally say that it could be it!!


----------



## nat2

allforthegirl said:


> Well I had some good news this morning!! :dance: I had a bloody show!! I know I lost a show before but that was because of the sweep. this is all him this time!! So I can finally say that it could be it!!

gl aftg!! Keep us updated xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl said:


> Well I had some good news this morning!! :dance: I had a bloody show!! I know I lost a show before but that was because of the sweep. this is all him this time!! So I can finally say that it could be it!!

Hope this is the start of something now Sacha!! :happydance::happydance:

Keep us posted if you can. Xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

Good luck allforthegirl - it's definitely your turn!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yay :)


----------



## candyem

That's fab aftg! Definitely fair if you are next.


----------



## allforthegirl

:rofl: FAIR??? bahahaha ok well that is one thing that just doesn't have any weight in labor LOL This just means with in the next 24-48hs he will come. I guess that is better than nothing, but I am sure there will be someone going before me LOL I am used to him making me wait, so fully expecting he will still make me wait a bit longer yet! Just feels good to know that there is an end finally! :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Hope this is the start for you aftg :thumbup:


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm still stalking here too, still a ways before my DD but I'm not complaining! I'm still doing good!

Super pumped about your real bloody show AFTG!!!!! Definitely time for your man to grace us with his birth! I'm sure your labour will be good and quick, your body has been doing lots to prepare! Must feel great to see the end in sight! Can't wait for updates! Next better be your water!:p


----------



## xSweetTartx

Good luck aftg! Hopefully your stubborn little one will be in your arms very soon! <3



I'm having a rough and hormonal day. Obviously, I've still got 14 days to go until my due date, however, my MIL is calling daily. Today what she said just upset me so much. She said that she's just disappointed because both my husband and his brother were here by 38 weeks and she just doesn't see why her grandson isn't. 

You know, if I could make labor happen, I would. I'm pretty sure that we're all feeling done at this point! I've had plenty of promising signs but it just hasn't happened yet. I wish she could just be happy that it's happening at all.


----------



## OurLilFlu

That's a stupid thing for her to say imho... Like jeez lady, every pregnancy, person and labour is different, lay off!! We're pretty much at the same point, I'm not feeling impatient at all but at the same time no one has been saying rushy things to me... Grandma is hoping for tomorrow since its her moms bday but nothing like that! Pffttt!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Oh sweet, what an insensitive thing for her to say :nope: i'd be upset too. Just ignore, she sounds like an idiot!


----------



## sept2010

Thats the dumbest thing ive heard. Your more likely to have a pregnancy like ur own mothers than ur mother in law who isnt even related to u. Lol


----------



## Abbiewilko

Yay congrats AFTG! Really hope things start to speed up for you!


----------



## xSweetTartx

Thanks ladies. <3
I have told my husband that if she calls again to ask that I don't want to hear about it. 

I'm having no signs now except for nausea and generally feeling ill. e.e


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sweet tart what an idiot your MiL is, and probably didn't even think before she opened her mouth! Normal pregnancy is 37-42 weeks and some even beyond, can people not b be glad we are having nice healthy term babies.


Xxx


----------



## Batman909

So much pressure yesterday I couldn't stop pooing and it didn't relieve it either. According to my lmp yesterday would have been my due date I see my midwife today hope i hear something positive.


----------



## littlesteph

Any more news AFTG?

Batman I wish the pressure I'm getting would actually lead me to pooing :haha: since last night I've felt like I needed to poo but just can't.

AFM After going to the out of hours doctor yesterday and coming out feeling like I was not actually listened to, I went to a different one today. Who confirmed I do actually have a UTI. The doctor I saw yesterday told me you can't have one if you don't have a temp or blood in your urine. The doctor I saw today kinda gave that look as if to say well that bollocks when when I told him what she had said. He told me that dip sticks they use are not reliable enough so he tends to go on what the patient is feeling. and going on what I am feeling he says defiantly UTI and the reason why it's red down there is because I am peeing loads there for wiping loads, which of course is going to make it dry red and inflamed.


----------



## allforthegirl

littlesteph said:


> Any more news AFTG?
> 
> Batman I wish the pressure I'm getting would actually lead me to pooing :haha: since last night I've felt like I needed to poo but just can't.
> 
> AFM After going to the out of hours doctor yesterday and coming out feeling like I was not actually listened to, I went to a different one today. Who confirmed I do actually have a UTI. The doctor I saw yesterday told me you can't have one if you don't have a temp or blood in your urine. The doctor I saw today kinda gave that look as if to say well that bollocks when when I told him what she had said. He told me that dip sticks they use are not reliable enough so he tends to go on what the patient is feeling. and going on what I am feeling he says defiantly UTI and the reason why it's red down there is because I am peeing loads there for wiping loads, which of course is going to make it dry red and inflamed.

I have had a few gushes with the blood, and my pad feels a bit wet. So I am going in to get checked. I also am getting some intense groin pain that I am having troubles walking with, and I also am getting some surges that hurt me there too!! Will keep you all updated!!


----------



## littlesteph

eeekkks sounds exciting, so hope this is the start for you


----------



## Batman909

allforthegirl said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> Any more news AFTG?
> 
> Batman I wish the pressure I'm getting would actually lead me to pooing :haha: since last night I've felt like I needed to poo but just can't.
> 
> AFM After going to the out of hours doctor yesterday and coming out feeling like I was not actually listened to, I went to a different one today. Who confirmed I do actually have a UTI. The doctor I saw yesterday told me you can't have one if you don't have a temp or blood in your urine. The doctor I saw today kinda gave that look as if to say well that bollocks when when I told him what she had said. He told me that dip sticks they use are not reliable enough so he tends to go on what the patient is feeling. and going on what I am feeling he says defiantly UTI and the reason why it's red down there is because I am peeing loads there for wiping loads, which of course is going to make it dry red and inflamed.
> 
> I have had a few gushes with the blood, and my pad feels a bit wet. So I am going in to get checked. I also am getting some intense groin pain that I am having troubles walking with, and I also am getting some surges that hurt me there too!! Will keep you all updated!!Click to expand...

Yay this has got to be it!!! Goodluck


----------



## Essie

Sounds promising, good luck!


----------



## candyem

Aftg - sounds like he is on his way!!! Good luck!

Steph - glad you got a second opinion, hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## littlesteph

I am now that I got a second opinion. I feel so much better knowing that I was actually right, I'd hate to think what could have happened if I hadn't seen someone else. Still in quite a bit of discomfort but the doctor did say it could take up to 24 hours to feel better, just because of how bad it all feels


----------



## Batman909

:cry:What a disappointing appointment. My baby is never coming out. They don't start sweeps till 41 weeks even. She is making my appointment to discuss and book induction next week. I really don't want an induction though. Pisses me off thy will book an induction but not do a sweep??? Wtf.


----------



## sept2010

Batman...are you from the uk? 
You dont have to agree to an induction if baby is happy in there. As long as you allow yourself and baby to be monitored regularly there is no need for them to push an induction on you. They cant force you to do anything you do not want.


----------



## sept2010

littlesteph said:


> I am now that I got a second opinion. I feel so much better knowing that I was actually right, I'd hate to think what could have happened if I hadn't seen someone else. Still in quite a bit of discomfort but the doctor did say it could take up to 24 hours to feel better, just because of how bad it all feels

Wow that first doc sounds like an idiot....there is such thing as havin asymptomatic uti so surely there is such thing as having all the symptoms but it just.not showing up on their cheap sticks... she should hav got lab analysis done before.saying there is nothing wrong. Good job you went for second opinion.


----------



## littlesteph

sept2010 said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> I am now that I got a second opinion. I feel so much better knowing that I was actually right, I'd hate to think what could have happened if I hadn't seen someone else. Still in quite a bit of discomfort but the doctor did say it could take up to 24 hours to feel better, just because of how bad it all feels
> 
> Wow that first doc sounds like an idiot....there is such thing as havin asymptomatic uti so surely there is such thing as having all the symptoms but it just.not showing up on their cheap sticks... she should hav got lab analysis done before.saying there is nothing wrong. Good job you went for second opinion.Click to expand...

After seeing the first I walked out thinking she was talking out of her a*** even said to hubby she was. The doc I saw today couldn't believe she had said that.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well ladies I have been admitted to L&D. So I will be having baby today :yipee:


----------



## sept2010

Been having BH's pretty much all day today... 
They dont seem to have stopped...mostly happen when im stood up??


----------



## Batman909

sept2010 said:


> Batman...are you from the uk?
> You dont have to agree to an induction if baby is happy in there. As long as you allow yourself and baby to be monitored regularly there is no need for them to push an induction on you. They cant force you to do anything you do not want.

Don't worry I'm super stubborn no way will I let them induce till after 42 weeks at least. Just felt a bit hopeless and sorry for myself. Are half a block of chocolate and feel better now :)


----------



## Batman909

Yay! AFTG so happy for you. 

Gosh my kids r being extra naughty today and it's so hot. Ligament pain is flaring up to. 

I'm in New Zealand btw.


----------



## ButterCup17

Contractions the past hour and a half...the last half hour they have been 5 minutes apart!!!! should j wait for an hour before I call? I'm nervous to get to excited lol


----------



## ButterCup17

4 min apart now, it's been almost 3 hours like that...driving to the hospital now!!!! :) hope this is it!!! Still nervous to get too excited, I was only 1 cm dilated on Thursday. I have an hour ride to the hospital...hoping this goes well!


----------



## HaltimeKitty

ButterCup17 said:


> 4 min apart now, it's been almost 3 hours like that...driving to the hospital now!!!! :) hope this is it!!! Still nervous to get too excited, I was only 1 cm dilated on Thursday. I have an hour ride to the hospital...hoping this goes well!

ohh yay good luck !!! hope all goes well :happydance:


----------



## Batman909

ButterCup17 said:


> 4 min apart now, it's been almost 3 hours like that...driving to the hospital now!!!! :) hope this is it!!! Still nervous to get too excited, I was only 1 cm dilated on Thursday. I have an hour ride to the hospital...hoping this goes well!

Argh! You lucky thing. Goodluck.


----------



## Masonsbaby

I had my baby!!!! 2 hour labour 6 minutes pushing Leighton Riefe 8pounds 12 ounces 3985grams 50 cms HC 34cms will update more with pic soon xxx 
Good luck aftg!!


----------



## SweetTart78

Congrats!!!


----------



## capegirl7

Congrats everyone!! Still need to update with pic and birth story of emery !! Life is crazy with two under two!


----------



## ButterCup17

Darn this boy...he tricked me. they said my contractions werent strong enough even though they were frequent and regular...they sent me home :(


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats to everyone with new babies! And good luck to the ladies who are well on their way... 


as for me ... NOTHING. Angry pregnant lady alert ahha. I have to go on the school run in a minute and endure endless "ohhh no baby yet" "not had him yet" type comments from about 20 people as I waddle my way through the playground ! Yayyy :/ mondays eh!


----------



## allforthegirl

Zander was born at 22:03 7 lbs 9oz 19.75". Will post more in the morning


----------



## Essie

Congratulations aftg :happydance: hope you're both doing well. 

Congrats to Masonsbaby.


----------



## candyem

He is here!!!! Congrats aftg! Now enjoy all those newborn cuddles


----------



## Essie

Still no signs here. I am going to do the weekly shop and hope that kicks off something lol.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats aftg!!! :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats again Sacha and Masons xx hope u are both recovering well and enjoying those sweet precious bundles of boys. :hugs:

Buttercup sorry it was a false alarm hun xx


----------



## georgebaby1

congrats to all the ladies who have had babies. I was feeling some pressure yesterday but its all fizzled out now I think il be a while yet.


----------



## stomp110

All these new baby's being born!! Not due for a week but I woke up thinking... will I Have a baby by next week... proberly not... congratulations ladies x


----------



## Abbiewilko

Yay go AFTG!! Can't wait to hear an update.

Today is my sweep :( pretty nervous about it!!


----------



## candyem

Abbiewilko said:


> Yay go AFTG!! Can't wait to hear an update.
> 
> Today is my sweep :( pretty nervous about it!!

Hope it goes ok. Just relax as much as you can. Hopefully it will start something :)


----------



## Essie

My toddler told me that the baby is coming tomorrow. Maybe she knows something I don't lol.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Abbiewilko said:


> Yay go AFTG!! Can't wait to hear an update.
> 
> Today is my sweep :( pretty nervous about it!!

Good luck :) It worked for me last time ! within 24 hours. 
Also unlike alot of people I didn't find it even slightly painful :) 

I don't get my sweep until SATURDAY! How crap is that :( :cry:


----------



## mumofone25

Yay congrats!!! X


----------



## sept2010

Congrats aftg....
Essie that sounds like something my dd would say... shes been tryin to get baby out for a while now lol

Been having BH all yesterday and period type pains last night. Still getting them today...infrequently though...im not timing them as they are not particularly uncomfortable...


----------



## CatAndCo

Congratulations masonbaby and aftg! 

No signs or anything for me, just a very fed up and grumpy pregnant woman. Even DD has taken to asking when LO is here. She was "speaking" to her the other day and told her quiet sternly to get out before she comes up there and smacks her bottom :haha:

Sweep Wednesday if I don't go by myself before then, which is also DDs birthday!


----------



## CatAndCo

Abbiewilko said:


> Yay go AFTG!! Can't wait to hear an update.
> 
> Today is my sweep :( pretty nervous about it!!

Sweeps aren't as sore as people make out, more uncomfortable than anything. Just try to relax as much as you can and you'll be fine :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol, my nephew has informed me that I will have my baby in 20 days lol, well from yday that was! Hope he is right! That would be perfect for me, 1 st March and 40+1 (39+2 depending whose date you go by lol) xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Think I'm going to be the last one here hahaha... Seeing as though my sweep isn't even for another six days :( 

Did manage to get through the school run though with only one "naww nothing yet" comment. So that's nice at least.. People keep offering me advice such as 'I bounced on my ball all the time and I went at 39 weeks" well good for you :p ahah


----------



## sept2010

Jus had my 39 week appt....mw has made an appt for me to have a scan tomorrow just to make sure lo is head down as im attempting a home birth. All kicks are felt at top but the heartbeat was found quite high up on my bump which is slightly weird if she is head down. 

Mw reckons i might be giving birth sometime this week due to ydays and last nights happenings lol...


----------



## candyem

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Think I'm going to be the last one here hahaha... Seeing as though my sweep isn't even for another six days :(
> 
> Did manage to get through the school run though with only one "naww nothing yet" comment. So that's nice at least.. People keep offering me advice such as 'I bounced on my ball all the time and I went at 39 weeks" well good for you :p ahah

I hate this kind of advice!!! You need to walk/bounce/eat curry/DTD. 

I tried everything when I was pregnant with my son and he was still 2 weeks late. Babies only come when they are ready. I have already started getting similar advice from friends and family even though they know nothing worked before.

I will be here for a while too. Someone needs to keep the thread going ;)


----------



## wellsk

Congratulations to all the ladies that have had their babies!

Don't worry Rhi, I've still got 15 days until my due date (let alone the fear of going overdue! :nope:) I'm hoping because going overdue with an IVF baby is unusual that it won't be happening!

Having so many different pains, I don't even know where to begin.... but it seems unlikely it's anything to do with labour and is just general pain and misery!


----------



## dreamer_x

Congratulations AFTG!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Think I'm going to be the last one here hahaha... Seeing as though my sweep isn't even for another six days :(
> 
> Did manage to get through the school run though with only one "naww nothing yet" comment. So that's nice at least.. People keep offering me advice such as 'I bounced on my ball all the time and I went at 39 weeks" well good for you :p ahah

Definitely won't be the last one here hun. My edd is 28th Feb but last baby was two weeks late:shrug: don't know why I even kid myself on, that I might have a Feb baby lol:haha::haha:

xxx

I did have some' nice' contractions last night though!! Only about five of then but the stop in your track and breathe through them type lol, whereas last pregnancy I didn't even have a niggle of pain or anything, then was induced lol. Forever hopeful 
lol!!:blush:


----------



## littlesteph

Congrats to new mummies. 

Had another restless night, think that's more because of my uti though :(
been getting some strong BH since last night. still irregular though. had a few contraction type pains. but they are sooo far apart. 
Think baby has popped out of being 2/5 engaged. So looks like I might make it to my section date after all. Kinda hoping I won't. I just want to hold him now.
Hubby has had to take today off work to help look after James because I can barely walk let alone lift a 11 month old boy.


----------



## candyem

I was 2/5 engaged at my last appointment but I am almost certain I am not now though. Pressure seems to have gone and bump feels higher up my bump.

I was having loads of bh yesterday. What a tease! 

Glad your husband is off so you can get some rest.


----------



## littlesteph

I got all excited because I was contracting as well as being engaged, but the contractions stopped and I think he popped back out last night. he feels higher and there is not so much pressure anymore. 
it is such a big help when he takes time off work so I can rest. he's put james down for a nap and now tidying downstairs for me.


----------



## Essie

I was also 2/5 engaged at last appointment but think baby has popped out again. They're little pickles aren't they.


----------



## littlesteph

oh yes,
I know that 2nd babies and after can pop in and out, but I was kinda hoping that because my first never engaged and he was a emcs baby that this baby would stay engaged.


----------



## wishuwerehere

I think my baby has popped out, it was 4/5ths engaged but now it's bum is back in my ribs. Disappointing! 

And I'm sure this thread will be alive for a while yet - some of us not due till the end of feb! Trying to mentally prepare myself for a march baby :haha: 

Been mobilising all day but feeling actually much less uncomfy than I have in ages (probably another sign that baby is no longer engaged...) so thinking nothing from me for now....


----------



## candyem

wishuwerehere said:


> I think my baby has popped out, it was 4/5ths engaged but now it's bum is back in my ribs. Disappointing!
> 
> And I'm sure this thread will be alive for a while yet - some of us not due till the end of feb! Trying to mentally prepare myself for a march baby :haha:
> 
> Been mobilising all day but feeling actually much less uncomfy than I have in ages (probably another sign that baby is no longer engaged...) so thinking nothing from me for now....


I still feel quite comfortable too. It is almost frustrating!


----------



## xSweetTartx

About to go to my weekly appointment today. I'm hoping to hear that my body has prepared at least a little bit more. There have been soooo many moments this week that I was sure labor was going to start but it's all been a tease. :haha:

Congrats to the new babies here!

And a big hug to everyone else who is still holding on and waiting for their little one. <3


----------



## Abbiewilko

Oh my goodness what an afternoon!!

So I went for my sweep - firstly, thank you for all your reassurance on this I relaxed and didn't find it as bad as I expected!

Anyway first midwife did usual blood pressure, urine test etc, listened to baby hb which were all fine then she measured my bump which was only 37cm even though I am 40+2, she didn't see, concerned by it and said its because baby has dropped more. She also said he is engaged but hasn't written 3/5 2/5 or anything in my notes just engaged??? So does this mean he is fully engaged?

So then she did my sweep, or at least I think she did, she had a rummage (lol) and said that she could feel something but wasn't convinced it was the baby's head, prodded around a bit more then stopped. She listened to babies heartbeat again but started to get concerned as she could find it at the top of my bump, not below so then she started doubting herself thinking that baby was breech! 

I was sent to the hospital for a scan, the doctor came in all coughing and spluttering (great start!) scanned me and said 'there is his head down, legs, back' so I asked why the midwife previously couldn't feel his head, she was very short as she clearly was sick and said its because he is too far down???? And walked out before I could ask anything else!

So my question if any of you can help is, if baby is too far down and engaged why could the head not be felt? 

This is what is written in my notes if anyone can make sense of it too! If typed exactly as the jargon is written!

37cms??? Eng

Ve: to attempt sweep
Cx: posterior, soft, long, admits a fingertip
Vx at -3 (then arrow pointing to the word fingertip) 15

Be good if anyone could shed some light, if not, I hope her prodding did something! I have another sweep booked for next Monday if nothing happens :( :(


----------



## CatAndCo

If your cervix is allowing a finger tip then your 1cm but a tight one. Must be quiet engaged if your measuring smaller. No idea about the rest sorry


----------



## wishuwerehere

I'll take a stab Abbie!

37cm??? Eng - this is her noting that your fundal height is small, probably because head is engaged

Ve: to attempt sweep - vaginal exam, to attempt sweep

Cx: posterior, soft, long, admits a fingertip - this is about your cervix, it is still posterior (will move forward to anterior position during early labour), and long (will need to shorten, but soft and able to insert a fingertip is positive!

Vx at -3 - this is about the ischial spines, which is some sort of protuberance in the vagina (not exactly sure what, I'm not a midwife!) the descent of the head into the vagina in measured relative to them. So -3 is 3cm above the spines. I don't think this is particularly significant in early labour.

I'm not sure about the head! Bit odd but maybe she just wanted to be sure, I have a friend whose baby was breech but not noticed until she was about 41 weeks so sometimes baby is just lying a little bit odd and doesn't feel quite right?

That doctor sounds awful though, I'd be annoyed!


----------



## candyem

I'm still measuring 35 weeks and baby was only 3/5 engaged at my last appointment. My mw didn't seem concerned at all.

Did she say if the sweep had been successful/unsuccessful? My first sweep with my son was unsuccessful but she could feel his head. I think my cervix was high and still tucked up behind babies head so although she could reach him she could barely touch my cervix.

Sorry you had such a funny appointment.


----------



## GPapo1013

Ok, I hope this link worked. Here is a pic of our daughter, Antonella Rose. Born Friday, Feb 7th at 3:40pm, via c-section. 8 lbs, 12oz, 19" long. I'll try to upload more pix below


----------



## xSweetTartx

I don't think the link worked GPapo, try again! :)



Just got back from my appointment. I've dilated more and to my surprise, I was offered a sweep! I was thrilled. Wasn't the most comfortable feeling but I am glad that she was able to do it. 

Crossing my fingers that it does get things going.


----------



## GPapo1013

For some reason, I can only post 1 pic at a time. Sorry ladies. I'll post 1 more below this and be done hogging the feed lol


----------



## GPapo1013




----------



## wishuwerehere

Congrats Gpapo, she's a beaut!


----------



## xSweetTartx

She is so beautiful! <3
A huge congratulations to you and your husband!


----------



## SweetTart78

Congrats aftg!!!!!

Gpapo...shes adorable, congrats!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Beautiful gpapo well done momma xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow I go away for 2 days and look what happens :) congradulations everyone :) 
AFM dd tommrow , Currently 1cm and soft cervix ! Let the real waiting begin ...... Cme on baby I want to meet you :)


----------



## littlesteph

Having some strange BH, they feel different from my usual ones.
these ones go super tight and last about a minute some last longer. 
I tried having a bath and a shower to see if that would help ease them and it hasn't. 
Just a moment ago it felt like baby was trying to dig his was down again. 
and I've just had a very painful BH lasting about 30 seconds. 
hoping they ease as little one is in bed and I don't really want to wake him.


----------



## MelliPaige

Congrats on all the new babies!


No baby yet for me but a funny story..
Saturday was my BILs surprise birthday party and my 2.5yo niece was there...she said "Hey sissy, where's my baby cousin?" I told her I didn't have him yet she said "ohh ummmm..you will have him in da mornin" I woke up at 7am Sunday morning with contractions! They fizzled out after a few hours but I thought she was gonna be right lol

Had my doctor appointment today and I was thinned a little more but no dilation, he was able to strip my membranes this time. My next appointment is the 19th and ill be overdue..I still can't believe I'm this far along! It has flown by for me..

Good luck to all the ladies who haven't had their babies yet!


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

Hey jumping in on this thread as I am due 26th of February :) My first baby was born at 38+5 so hoping this ones comes in the next week or so too but trying not to get too excited just yet! Congratulations to all the ladies that have already delivered :happydance: 

I have been bouncing loads on my ball and there is lots of pressure down below :D I have midwife on Thursday so will see how that goes.


----------



## nat2

DaisyvonStarr said:


> Hey jumping in on this thread as I am due 26th of February :) My first baby was born at 38+5 so hoping this ones comes in the next week or so too but trying not to get too excited just yet! Congratulations to all the ladies that have already delivered :happydance:
> 
> I have been bouncing loads on my ball and there is lots of pressure down below :D I have midwife on Thursday so will see how that goes.

hey, due same day as me... 26 feb cant come quick enough!! Xx


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

nat2 said:


> DaisyvonStarr said:
> 
> 
> Hey jumping in on this thread as I am due 26th of February :) My first baby was born at 38+5 so hoping this ones comes in the next week or so too but trying not to get too excited just yet! Congratulations to all the ladies that have already delivered :happydance:
> 
> I have been bouncing loads on my ball and there is lots of pressure down below :D I have midwife on Thursday so will see how that goes.
> 
> hey, due same day as me... 26 feb cant come quick enough!! XxClick to expand...

Oo how exciting, a bump buddy :D Have you had any signs yet? :)


----------



## nat2

DaisyvonStarr said:


> nat2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyvonStarr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey jumping in on this thread as I am due 26th of February :) My first baby was born at 38+5 so hoping this ones comes in the next week or so too but trying not to get too excited just yet! Congratulations to all the ladies that have already delivered :happydance:
> 
> I have been bouncing loads on my ball and there is lots of pressure down below :D I have midwife on Thursday so will see how that goes.
> 
> hey, due same day as me... 26 feb cant come quick enough!! XxClick to expand...
> 
> Oo how exciting, a bump buddy :D Have you had any signs yet? :)Click to expand...

had some period type contractions and backache that were coming every 5 mins or so after dtd a couple of times but they keep disappearing. Nothing else tho!! :-( how about u? Xx


----------



## candyem

DTD last night and nothing at all.

2 days until I can join the overdue crew again.


----------



## CatAndCo

Been up all night with contractions! Only lasting 40-50 seconds and around ten minutes apart but I've been getting them for about eight hours now so hopefully the start of something :D


----------



## Batman909

Still nothing for me think I had two BHs the entire day. Sex does absolutely nothing for me. I really think I'm gonna go past 42 weeks.


----------



## mumofone25

Congrats ladies!

No signs here, pretty sure she wont arrive before c section date. although my 4 year old thinks tomorrow :p we shall see x


----------



## candyem

CatAndCo said:


> Been up all night with contractions! Only lasting 40-50 seconds and around ten minutes apart but I've been getting them for about eight hours now so hopefully the start of something :D

That's how my labour started! It has got to be it. Hope they pick up soon.


----------



## candyem

Batman909 said:


> Still nothing for me think I had two BHs the entire day. Sex does absolutely nothing for me. I really think I'm gonna go past 42 weeks.

Didn't work for me last time either but thought it is worth trying! We're you other children late?


----------



## Abbiewilko

wishuwerehere said:


> I'll take a stab Abbie!
> 
> 37cm??? Eng - this is her noting that your fundal height is small, probably because head is engaged
> 
> Ve: to attempt sweep - vaginal exam, to attempt sweep
> 
> Cx: posterior, soft, long, admits a fingertip - this is about your cervix, it is still posterior (will move forward to anterior position during early labour), and long (will need to shorten, but soft and able to insert a fingertip is positive!
> 
> Vx at -3 - this is about the ischial spines, which is some sort of protuberance in the vagina (not exactly sure what, I'm not a midwife!) the descent of the head into the vagina in measured relative to them. So -3 is 3cm above the spines. I don't think this is particularly significant in early labour.
> 
> I'm not sure about the head! Bit odd but maybe she just wanted to be sure, I have a friend whose baby was breech but not noticed until she was about 41 weeks so sometimes baby is just lying a little bit odd and doesn't feel quite right?
> 
> That doctor sounds awful though, I'd be annoyed!

Ah you're a star thank you! 

Now just wondering why she couldn't feel the head then.. I may try out one of this 'chat to a midwife online' to see if they can help!

:thumbup:

I wonder how AFTG is getting on!


----------



## Abbiewilko

CatAndCo said:


> Been up all night with contractions! Only lasting 40-50 seconds and around ten minutes apart but I've been getting them for about eight hours now so hopefully the start of something :D

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Abbiewilko said:


> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> I'll take a stab Abbie!
> 
> 37cm??? Eng - this is her noting that your fundal height is small, probably because head is engaged
> 
> Ve: to attempt sweep - vaginal exam, to attempt sweep
> 
> Cx: posterior, soft, long, admits a fingertip - this is about your cervix, it is still posterior (will move forward to anterior position during early labour), and long (will need to shorten, but soft and able to insert a fingertip is positive!
> 
> Vx at -3 - this is about the ischial spines, which is some sort of protuberance in the vagina (not exactly sure what, I'm not a midwife!) the descent of the head into the vagina in measured relative to them. So -3 is 3cm above the spines. I don't think this is particularly significant in early labour.
> 
> I'm not sure about the head! Bit odd but maybe she just wanted to be sure, I have a friend whose baby was breech but not noticed until she was about 41 weeks so sometimes baby is just lying a little bit odd and doesn't feel quite right?
> 
> That doctor sounds awful though, I'd be annoyed!
> 
> Ah you're a star thank you!
> 
> Now just wondering why she couldn't feel the head then.. I may try out one of this 'chat to a midwife online' to see if they can help!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> I wonder how AFTG is getting on!Click to expand...

I've not seen a chat to a mw online thing before! Is that like one of those customer services chat things? :haha:

Looking on the feb flowers group aftg has had her baby so congrats to her :thumbup:


----------



## Abbiewilko

Oh bless her! I'll pop over there and have a look. 

The Online midwife is on cow and gate baby club you don't have to sign up but you can ask questions etc which is good!


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

I've been stalking this thread for a while, and I now notice that I come back every day to check how everyone is doing so figured it was 'high time' I actually come say 'hi!' and introduce myself :)

I'm on the 'February Flowers' group but I see a lot of new names here as well so just wanted you all to know that I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and hope your babies don't make you wait TOO much longer! :flower:

I'm expecting our #2 on Feb 22nd (less than 2 weeks!!!) and am desperately hoping for a VBAC (and would love to have a quick labour like a lot of the stories I've been reading in the past few weeks!). No signs here though, but I'm in no hurry :)

Just wanted to say hi! :wave:


----------



## sept2010

Nothing to report here....after the previous nights BH and period pains ...last night my body opted for sleep lol i slept from 11-6am without waking...thats a miracle in itself as i havent done that in a while. LO woke up then ended up back asleep abt 8ish i think and woke up at 11am lol... Might have something to do with the magnesium footsoak i did before bed. Lol
I was just saying to my sis today might be a good day to go into labour since i slept quite well last night...hehe


----------



## Banana10

Hi, I've been stalking this thread too and it's the first time I've posted so...hello!

I'm due this Friday (14th) with #2 and really haven't had any twinges or signs. DS was born at 41 weeks so wonder if this one will follow his lead. Good luck everyone x


----------



## proudparent88

sept2010 said:


> Congrats aftg....
> Essie that sounds like something my dd would say... shes been tryin to get baby out for a while now lol
> 
> Been having BH all yesterday and period type pains last night. Still getting them today...infrequently though...im not timing them as they are not particularly uncomfortable...

So not in third yet will be in about 2+2 but I watch these because with all the rough stuff going on right now that has me down this raises my spirits but my 4 year old is kind of like this since he found out there is a new baby on the way everytime I say I have an appointment he says "You going to get the baby out now?":haha: It's so precious but I am having a really hard time getting him to understand that Zachary has to stay put for awhile at least until mother's day as I will be 37 weeks by then!

Congrats to all the women who have new babies so exciting!:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## SweetTart78

Hi all

I started leaking my waters at 3am this morn. Im in labor and delivery now. Dr. Doesnt think baby will be here until the middle of the night or tomorrow morn! So, they are keeping me to monitor us. Wish me luckkkk , im so nervous !


----------



## Essie

Good luck sweettart x


----------



## wishuwerehere

Ah good luck sweet - at least you know things are moving along!


----------



## proudparent88

Lots of luck! Can't wait for updates!


----------



## wellsk

Good luck sweet! :)

Was in Labour and Delivery earlier as thought my waters had gone overnight as I had been leaking pink fluid. They did a check and found that baby is 2/5th engaged (although didn't tell me if I'd dilated or anything :nope:) and it wasn't my waters. It is however the start of the bloody show, and since the checks I've had loads of brown discharge and bloody show. 

They thought she'd be here within the next couple of days... yay!! :)


----------



## sept2010

Hope everything goes well sweetTart

Had my scan today to confirm.baby is head down...and she is! Midwifes hav been unsure since 36 weeks!!


----------



## SweetTart78

They did a test to confirm its my water. Im not dilated yet. They have me on antibiotic drip because im group b strep positive.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) my dd today and not a sign of anything moving ! except baby who is happily wiggling around all morning . Not even the sign of a BH which is unusual for me ;) .... 
My prediction is baby is way to comfy and we will still be waiting for his arrival this time next week !!! I've kinda resigned myself to being in the overdue club !


----------



## wishuwerehere

Ok my belly has gone really soft...like i can't feel any limbs/bum thrpugh it, and i've got a constant awful pain down one of my buttocks/thighs...do you think baby has turned back to back and is putting pressure on the nerves in my back and bum? Don't fancy that!

(No labour signs btw, just feeling confused!)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Wow lots going on.. good luck ladies. Not even a sniff here.. who else is overdue now? :( feeling a bit fed up. In the most pathetic way possible.. I'm all "whyy me. Why do I always go over" and I have started freaking out about inductions etc :(


----------



## xSweetTartx

I'm having minor contractions but I am pretty sure it's not labor as they are not strong or consistent.

It's been almost 24 hours since my sweep, how much longer do I have to find out if it is going to work?


----------



## Abbiewilko

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Wow lots going on.. good luck ladies. Not even a sniff here.. who else is overdue now? :( feeling a bit fed up. In the most pathetic way possible.. I'm all "whyy me. Why do I always go over" and I have started freaking out about inductions etc :(

I'm still here too :hugs: xx

No more signs for me, don't think my sweep did anything yesterday!


----------



## Abbiewilko

xSweetTartx said:


> I'm having minor contractions but I am pretty sure it's not labor as they are not strong or consistent.
> 
> It's been almost 24 hours since my sweep, how much longer do I have to find out if it is going to work?

They say if it's done something it's within 48 hours :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Abbiewilko said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> Wow lots going on.. good luck ladies. Not even a sniff here.. who else is overdue now? :( feeling a bit fed up. In the most pathetic way possible.. I'm all "whyy me. Why do I always go over" and I have started freaking out about inductions etc :(
> 
> I'm still here too :hugs: xx
> 
> No more signs for me, don't think my sweep did anything yesterday!Click to expand...

:hugs: mine is on Saturday, it worked for me last time. I am annoyed at myself for not being able to go into labour on my own accord.. Pity party ! X


----------



## Abbiewilko

You still have plenty of time to go naturally before Saturday, and even if you don't at least the sweep will take you one step closer! Have you lost any plug?


----------



## xSweetTartx

Abbiewilko said:


> xSweetTartx said:
> 
> 
> I'm having minor contractions but I am pretty sure it's not labor as they are not strong or consistent.
> 
> It's been almost 24 hours since my sweep, how much longer do I have to find out if it is going to work?
> 
> They say if it's done something it's within 48 hours :)Click to expand...

Good to know! Thank you. :)


----------



## Abbiewilko

xSweetTartx said:


> Abbiewilko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSweetTartx said:
> 
> 
> I'm having minor contractions but I am pretty sure it's not labor as they are not strong or consistent.
> 
> It's been almost 24 hours since my sweep, how much longer do I have to find out if it is going to work?
> 
> They say if it's done something it's within 48 hours :)Click to expand...
> 
> Good to know! Thank you. :)Click to expand...

No problem, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Nope nothing. How about you ? I was very much hoping to have a glass(bottle lol) of red wine this valentines. Baby is ruining my fun :p also I'm suppose to be getting married on the 24th!! Not having a wedding but still don't fancy loosing my deposit for the registrars time. X


----------



## xSweetTartx

Fingers crossed for both of you as well. <3 :)


----------



## Abbiewilko

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Nope nothing. How about you ? I was very much hoping to have a glass(bottle lol) of red wine this valentines. Baby is ruining my fun :p also I'm suppose to be getting married on the 24th!! Not having a wedding but still don't fancy loosing my deposit for the registrars time. X

I know tell me about it, a glass of wine would be lovely this Friday! It's our wedding anniversary on Monday too so really hoping baby has arrived by then, but something tells me he won't be! 

I've lost some since 39 weeks, but more keeps coming in little bits so don't know whether it's actually helping lol!

I'm sure baby will be here by the 24th so you can still enjoy your day, come on babies! 

I think I might buy some clary sage oil to have in the bath haven't tried that yet :S


----------



## candyem

Hi banana and itsy!

It sounds promising that there will be more babies soon :)

I was so grumpy and hormonal this morning. Probably because I am approaching due date and my fears or going over again are likely to come true. Managed to cheer myself up this afternoon though. Had a few uncomfortable tightening but not as many/bad as I had the last few days.


----------



## leigh5tom

Oh ladies I am so emotional :-( my last little one was 16 days late and arrived after me being induced. I had a very good birth admittedly, but I so wanted to go naturally. I wanted to experience being able to say to hubby 'I think I'm in labour' and getting the bags into the car in a rush and all that excitment. I feel like with 4 days to my due date it is inevitable that I will go overdue & end up being induced again :-( I feel like my body doesn't know how to go into labour itself :-( x x x


----------



## Batman909

leigh5tom said:


> Oh ladies I am so emotional :-( my last little one was 16 days late and arrived after me being induced. I had a very good birth admittedly, but I so wanted to go naturally. I wanted to experience being able to say to hubby 'I think I'm in labour' and getting the bags into the car in a rush and all that excitment. I feel like with 4 days to my due date it is inevitable that I will go overdue & end up being induced again :-( I feel like my body doesn't know how to go into labour itself :-( x x x

Snap I have the same fear. Two days till due date I've decided to just wait it out and not evn think about inductions or sweeps till after 42 weeks I really don't want to interfere with my bodies natural process I think im just one of those ladies who cook their babies a bit longer.


----------



## cruise

39w - 1.5cm dilated, 80% effaced, cervix lower. Would've liked to see more dilation but I'm still holding out hope for a Valentine's lovebaby.


----------



## sept2010

candyem said:


> Hi banana and itsy!
> 
> It sounds promising that there will be more babies soon :)
> 
> I was so grumpy and hormonal this morning. Probably because I am approaching due date and my fears or going over again are likely to come true. Managed to cheer myself up this afternoon though. Had a few uncomfortable tightening but not as many/bad as I had the last few days.

Seems like we are having the same symptoms... my bh havent been as uncomfy today as the past few days aswell... 
The closer i get to dd the more i think im going to go over so im just going to go with the flow now lol


----------



## nat2

wishuwerehere said:


> Ok my belly has gone really soft...like i can't feel any limbs/bum thrpugh it, and i've got a constant awful pain down one of my buttocks/thighs...do you think baby has turned back to back and is putting pressure on the nerves in my back and bum? Don't fancy that!
> 
> (No labour signs btw, just feeling confused!)

omg i cud of written ur post word for word myself.

stomach all soft and can feel any limbs poking out and keep getting horrendous pains down my bum into top of my leg at back when i walk... Keeps swappin from one side to the other!! Grrrhhhhj

how strange. No other signs tho xx


----------



## smallpeanut

Joseph James was born at 00.06 on the 12th at home. Will update with birth story after we've got some rest x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

:) congrats !!


----------



## sept2010

Congrats smallpeanut!!

I was wondering where u had got to! We both hav (had) the same dd and wanted homebirths...cant wait to read about your homebirth!!


----------



## CatAndCo

Congratulations peanut!

Baby Alex finally came last night at 10.02pm weighing 8 lb 1oz! Only pushed twenty minutes, although contractions were really bad this time round. Quiet a bit of blood loss but apart from that everything went hunky dory and we are both doing great!


----------



## candyem

Congrats cat :)


----------



## candyem

Congrats peanut!

Two more babies :)

1 day until due date. I want to meet you baby!!!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congrats new for new mamas and babies!


----------



## Essie

Congrats Cat and peanut. 

No signs here. I am getting a few more braxton hicks but nothing regular or interesting. Going to take our dog for a long walk to try and encourage baby to engage a bit.


----------



## Left wonderin

I go to sleep and wake up to 2 more babies :) welcome to the world little ones and well done mammies :) AFM : I'm still waiting on my bubba to budge lol ......... Offically a day late ;)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Oh wow :) two babies!!! Look what happens overnight eh! 

Congrats :)


----------



## Abbiewilko

Congratulations peanut & cat!!

I'm still plodding along!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats peanut and cat!!

Babies are just poppin out left and right! AFM been really uncomfortable tonight, can't tell if its cramps or gas ( I made the best chili!) and on top of it my hips and low back have been killing me tonight... Thought I'd peek in before I attempt another doze, it's 130 am here :(


----------



## oliv

At midwives appointment yesterday she said baby's head is engaged so I'm starting to try bring on labour now!!! If baby hasn't arrived by next Wednesday which is my due date they are going to do a sweep


----------



## Batman909

Having random BHs. Feel like I'm to stressed to go into labour. Spent the whole day in terrible pain from stupid ligaments I'm so over this. :(


----------



## Itsychik

Congrats peanut and cat!

Ourlilflu- I've had the same feeling a few times in the past week (gas or cramps?) and each time it gets my hopes up just a little! Hope it eases up for you so you can get some sleep (or picks up so you can have a baby!)


----------



## wishuwerehere

Batman909 said:


> Having random BHs. Feel like I'm to stressed to go into labour. Spent the whole day in terrible pain from stupid ligaments I'm so over this. :(

Oh no :hugs: :hugs: maybe a soak in the bath will help the pain? Whatever happens now it won't be too much longer.


----------



## candyem

Sorry you're having a difficult time Batman.

I have a problem with my jaw. It comes out of place and causes the most horrendous pain. It flared up a few weeks ago and the doc told me it was all of my pregnancy hormones preparing my joints for labour. I woke up this morning and it is back but although it is sore it is making me think that maybe I have had another hormone surge which is why I am suffering again. 

Come on babies! It is fun out here!!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I officially declare ME NEXT.:hissy:. You can all Line up behind me . :)


----------



## georgebaby1

Congrats to the latest arrivals x


----------



## candyem

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I officially declare ME NEXT.:hissy:. You can all Line up behind me . :)

I think that would be fair :flower:


----------



## mumofone25

Yay more babies!! Cant wait to cuddle mine!!!!


----------



## smallpeanut

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...27-safe-arrival-joseph-home.html#post31637625

Birth story x


----------



## sept2010

Congrats to catAndco!!


----------



## Abbiewilko

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I officially declare ME NEXT.:hissy:. You can all Line up behind me . :)

I will allow this seeing as I feel like I will still be here at 42 weeks!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Abbiewilko said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> I officially declare ME NEXT.:hissy:. You can all Line up behind me . :)
> 
> I will allow this seeing as I feel like I will still be here at 42 weeks!Click to expand...

Yeah I feel the same, you can line up directly behind me :p or we can flip for it haha


----------



## nat2

Owwwwww... Dtd this mornin and have had horrendous back ache and period pains ever since again!!! They arent increasing in intensity but are coming regularly every 5 mins or so... No show, no blood no nothing else! :-( 

they don't go away when bouncing on ball or walking. Ive had some paracetamol but it hasn't killed them off..... Hmmmm cmon baby i want to meet u!!


----------



## stomp110

Congratulations to all the new babys.... im not due for another 5 days and Looking out the window to see 100mph winds and a tornado on its way I think im quiet happy bump is all safe in my tummy still  good sunny bognor regis!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats peanut and cat and co.

xxx


----------



## SweetTart78

Hi all...

Still no baby yet. The meds they gave to me to induce me yesyesterday didnt work all that great to help me dilate. I am only about 1cm. They started me on a new med this morning.....hoping this will help me better. Been here 24 hrs so far and just want this baby out! Dr. Said hes looking good, no signs of infection. I will keep u guys updated!


----------



## Abbiewilko

SweetTart78 said:


> Hi all...
> 
> Still no baby yet. The meds they gave to me to induce me yesyesterday didnt work all that great to help me dilate. I am only about 1cm. They started me on a new med this morning.....hoping this will help me better. Been here 24 hrs so far and just want this baby out! Dr. Said hes looking good, no signs of infection. I will keep u guys updated!

Good luck SweetTart, I hope it's not too much longer for you :hugs: xx


----------



## Abbiewilko

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Abbiewilko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> I officially declare ME NEXT.:hissy:. You can all Line up behind me . :)
> 
> I will allow this seeing as I feel like I will still be here at 42 weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I feel the same, you can line up directly behind me :p or we can flip for it hahaClick to expand...

At this stage I think a backflip will help both of us lol!!


----------



## xSweetTartx

Well, as you know, I had my sweep on Monday.

Today, after having a bowel movement, I went to wipe and felt something hanging. It wouldn't just wipe so I had to grab it with the toilet paper. I ended up with a fistful of mucus plug. TMI right? :haha:

Currently having period pains, tightening and I've had two more bowel movements since. I'm not going to get too excited because he has been a terrible tease. 

Plus, we are looking at a huge snowstorm tonight.


----------



## Popples1

Full moon on Friday, ladies! :happydance:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Only just twigged there are two 'sweettart' usernames on this thread :dohh: hopefully not long for either of you! 

Nothing happening for me atm, hope the full moon brings another spurt of babies :haha:


----------



## Left wonderin

Well just after I noticed the full moon outside I went to the loo and there it was the first piece of plug I've seen :) not a lot but a start :) hoping its the start of something :)


----------



## ButterCup17

Weekly apt today and still just one stupid cm dilated ugh!!!! Last week she mentioned talking about scheduling an induction today but now she said wait :( I've been measuring big and get his measurements again Friday so she said wait til then to see how big he is then I'll see her again Monday morning and talk about it then...sigh...she did say to do the early primrose oil and raspberry leaf tea but I forget what she said...how many of the pills do u take each day? and how much tea do u drink?


----------



## SweetTart78

Having contractions 3-5 mins apart. They are going to check me to see if I have dilated more than the 1cm from earlier. Will keep updating!

Good luck to the other sweet tart...im in NY.....cant believe more snow coming. Im glad im already in the hospital


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

ButterCup17 said:


> Weekly apt today and still just one stupid cm dilated ugh!!!! Last week she mentioned talking about scheduling an induction today but now she said wait :( I've been measuring big and get his measurements again Friday so she said wait til then to see how big he is then I'll see her again Monday morning and talk about it then...sigh...she did say to do the early primrose oil and raspberry leaf tea but I forget what she said...how many of the pills do u take each day? and how much tea do u drink?


:hugs: I'm constantly measuring two weeks ahead since 22 weeks. (Scan and fundal) they are really laid back about baby size here though.. at least that is how it seems. I drink two cups a day :) obviously hasn't done me any good though ahha!!


----------



## Abbiewilko

ButterCup17 said:


> Weekly apt today and still just one stupid cm dilated ugh!!!! Last week she mentioned talking about scheduling an induction today but now she said wait :( I've been measuring big and get his measurements again Friday so she said wait til then to see how big he is then I'll see her again Monday morning and talk about it then...sigh...she did say to do the early primrose oil and raspberry leaf tea but I forget what she said...how many of the pills do u take each day? and how much tea do u drink?

I've not taken EPO but I have been taking 6 capsules of RLT since 33 weeks x


----------



## proudparent88

I know a bunch of you are still really frustrated to still be pregnant and are ready for baby to be here so I found some more humor for you and I will post it below ENJOY!




:haha:


----------



## littlesteph

Good luck SweetTart

Congrats new mummies.

Wow had quite a few pages to catch up on this evening.

Well yesterday I was still cramping, but they were more intense, so phoned up maternity who told be to go in as I had lost a little bit of my plug and had a bit of spotting. 
Hubby told me to pack an over night bad just in case. So I did.
We get there, they hook me up to the ctg and baby's heart rate was a little lower then his normal. The ctg was not picking up any of my contractions/tightenings nor was it picking up any of baby's movements.
Turned out the bit that picks it up was not working and they had to change the wire for on that did work. 
Still having irregular tightenings. They checked my cervix and it's still high and closed, but looks like it's starting to come down. 
Just as they were going to send me home the midwife I saw Friday for the same thing noticed my name on the board and wanted me to stay in, So it was a good job that hubby told me to pack an over night bag. 
I had to go back on the ctg that evening, by then the tightenings has pretty much stopped, and baby's heart rate was still a little lower then normal. They gave me 2 steroid injections they need to get him out before my section next Friday. 
Got sent home this morning with the advise to come back if the cramping happens again, even though I told them I was cramping again on and off all night. I also have to go back if I get any new symptoms, I'm guessing that's if I lose more of my plug or bleed. 
Got home this afternoon after picking up little one from the in-laws and noticed my ankle felt a bit sore, so had a look at it and it had started to swell. have not looked at it since, luckily I have a midwife appointment tomorrow so will talk to her about it then. 

Sorry about the lengthy post.


----------



## xSweetTartx

It sounds like the other SweetTart is doing better than me! :haha:

My contractions haven't become consistent and it's looking like mine are going to fizzle out. Sooo not fair. I'm 3 cm dilated!! My baby needs to get with the program. :rofl:


----------



## MelliPaige

I had my sweep on Monday and lost barely any of my plug, but its coming out with bloody show today! I don't know if its because of the sweep or not though. My back has been killer these past 2 days and I can hardly walk, but I've been trying in case it helps me along any..
I had some period type pains this morning but nothing now, still losing chunks of plug though, every time I go to the bathroom there's another piece there. My back is a constant pain though! Hope this is the start of something, if he's ready for this I am!


----------



## ButterCup17

Yuck just had really spicey hot wings and I hate spicey food...my belly is not happy with me right now and getting bh like crazy!


----------



## xSweetTartx

An update on my progress- contractions still are not consistent but I've now had a huuuuge bloody show and I believe I'm having a "clearout". That or my butt is dying. :haha:

In other news- we already have nearly 3 inches of snow on the ground. Oh joy. '>.<


----------



## Batman909

Due date tomorrow! Went for a bumpy drive up a gravel ride and walked the hills made me tired but no action.


----------



## ButterCup17

Tmi but while I was sitting down I felt a big amount if discharge come out, I went to the bathroom to see if it was my plug but it was just like watery. What do u think it was?? Normal I hope...??


----------



## MelliPaige

Another huge piece of bloody mucus plug..I had my sweep on Monday but I didn't use any of my plug yesterday..
Anyone know if its normal to lose it randomly 2 days after a sweep or if its the start of something?


----------



## candyem

Sounds promising melli, sweet tart - I hope baby comes soon.

Hello due date! Had the best night sleep, can't see baby coming today so I will be a member of the overdue crew as I expected.


----------



## georgebaby1

ive had some cramping and pressure on and off with aload of watery discharge other than this no other signs:growlmad:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Well I still have no signs and I'm 40 plus 5 now :( looks like I will getting that sweep on saturday then ! Ughj


----------



## sept2010

No signs here... slept pretty well last night....due date today...


----------



## candyem

Just had a mammoth clean as my son is with his nan for a few hours. Just made me tired! My Braxton Hicks haven't returned. It is almost like I am going backwards!

I wonder how many valentines babies there will be tomorrow!?


----------



## Essie

Just back from midwife appointment. She said baby is 'really low' but then looking in my notes it's only 2/5 engaged which is the same as two weeks ago. Have been booked in for a sweep next week, fingers crossed baby will decide to make an appearance before then!


----------



## littlesteph

Midwife today. going to ask about bringing my section date forward. I know it's just over a week away. But I am so sick of hospital trips, actually had to stay in the other night because I keep getting contractions and tightenings, but they always end up fizzling out. 
I doubt she's can bring it forward, but it's worth a try I guess.


----------



## xSweetTartx

Still no baby here. 
Still having irregular contractions. ;~;

It's probably for the best that it didn't happen last night because we have eight inches of snow on the ground now and we don't own a truck. :haha:

I'm so tired of being on the brink of labor and not quite getting there.


----------



## Abbiewilko

Hopefully it won't be too much longer for you ^^ x

Still no developed labour signs for me, Hubby and I tried to DTD yesterday but had to stop midway through as I just felt like a bucking bronco!! It was so uncomfortable and the whole time I was asking him if he was ok LOL.. Romantic!! 

Day 5 overdue.. Sighhhh!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I haven't even been able to muster up the energy to bother dtd lmao ... poor oh. Its has literally been months :/ two days till my sweep!!! :) I'm hopeful because it worked last time but we shall see


----------



## Abbiewilko

Ah I hope it works for you Rhi! Mine didn't do anything but I'm pretty sure it was unsuccessful when she did it anyway as she couldn't feel the head even though baby is engaged. My second sweep isn't until Monday now waaaah! 

I really don't think my body understands what it needs to do, apart from period cramps I've not had much else apart from the odd tightening at night :(


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

That's all I get also .. the period type cramps and only in the evening :( I am only getting one attempt at a sweep.. most likely she will book my induction at the same time she does the sweep :/ 

strange how they can offer things differently county to county! I am assuming if the sweep is unsuccessful my induction will be for Thursday (if I need it come thursday) scary stuff !!! 

wishing you luck ! I know how fed up you must be feeling now ! X


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hoping things get moving soon for you ladies, you must be feeling very fed up!

AFM i lost some plug today, lovely :/ i know it could still be a while but nice to see something happening!


----------



## nat2

wishuwerehere said:


> Hoping things get moving soon for you ladies, you must be feeling very fed up!
> 
> AFM i lost some plug today, lovely :/ i know it could still be a while but nice to see something happening!

that's more than me!!!! :-( still nothing!! Seriously fed up now


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) well zero progress for me today at 40+3 . Not a sign of him budging ! He did move his whole body accross my belly today I swear he was going to break through ! I'm like stop making yourself comfy and get down to come out to meet me :)))) ooooooh I wonder will be have any Valerie's or valentinos tommrow ??????????? 

Thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## Batman909

Due date today! I feel like I can finally relax it really is anyday now :) hope everyone is well.


----------



## sept2010

Batman909 said:


> Due date today! I feel like I can finally relax it really is anyday now :) hope everyone is well.

Thats exactly what im thinking...been having lower back pain and BH since my shower early this afternoon...can showers trigger labour? Lool


----------



## HaltimeKitty

Had my 38 week appointment today , asked doctor to check me cause of the uncomfortable feeling I have been having and baby is very low and I'm already 2 almost 3 cm dilated, doctor said its very likely I will go soon she thinks before Monday. ... Been having alot of back pain and some spotted discharge ... Hoping for a valentines baby <3


----------



## Batman909

Yay! Pinky brown discharge this morning hoping it's the start of my plug tmi but it smells like period.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooh looks like some good signs ladies! Valentines babies! I'm crossing my fingers but not feeling optimistic that ill go early


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm not feeling optimistic ill go at all ;) lol...... Think this baby is going to need to be evicted at some point :(


----------



## cruise

Wow, sounds like we'll have a few Valentine babies soon!


----------



## Popples1

39 weeks today and it's the first day I've had anything close to 'signs'. My back has been aching all afternoon, I've had two BMs in an hour and lots of what I think are Braxton Hicks (painless & mild but tummy is definitely going very hard). Not expecting anything to happen yet but at least it feels like my body is starting to get more interested!


----------



## littlesteph

had my last midwife appointment before my section next week.
BP is a little low again 90/50. measuring 35 weeks but still following the same line on my growth chart so that is good. baby is 4/5 palp so guessing that means 1/5 engaged, wish he's make his mind up. Midwife offered me a sweep when I am 40 weeks, it's like she didn't listen to me when I told her I have my section next week, it's even in my notes.


----------



## Lucy3

Popples1 said:


> 39 weeks today and it's the first day I've had anything close to 'signs'. My back has been aching all afternoon, I've had two BMs in an hour and lots of what I think are Braxton Hicks (painless & mild but tummy is definitely going very hard). Not expecting anything to happen yet but at least it feels like my body is starting to get more interested!

We are about the same DD! And I'm the same - today is the first day I've been feeling any real symptoms. Had to stop on my wake this morning because of cramps/hard tummy and have had 3 BM already today (May just be the Mexican I had last night..!) seeing my OB today and she's doing a cervical check (my first one!) I'm a bit nervous but skis curious to see what's going on down there. Guessing nothing but I hope to be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Popples1

Lucy3 said:


> Popples1 said:
> 
> 
> 39 weeks today and it's the first day I've had anything close to 'signs'. My back has been aching all afternoon, I've had two BMs in an hour and lots of what I think are Braxton Hicks (painless & mild but tummy is definitely going very hard). Not expecting anything to happen yet but at least it feels like my body is starting to get more interested!
> 
> We are about the same DD! And I'm the same - today is the first day I've been feeling any real symptoms. Had to stop on my wake this morning because of cramps/hard tummy and have had 3 BM already today (May just be the Mexican I had last night..!) seeing my OB today and she's doing a cervical check (my first one!) I'm a bit nervous but skis curious to see what's going on down there. Guessing nothing but I hope to be pleasantly surprised!Click to expand...

Ooh, let us know how your check goes. Good luck! I've just been bouncing on my birthing ball for a while to try and encourage him...


----------



## ButterCup17

In L and D. Started getting horrible back labor around 11 last night and got really bad around 3am, worst feeling of my life!!! Got to hospital around 7am and still only 1 cm. Bc there is a horrible snow storm they said j could stay and walk instead if sending me home. After 2 hours of walking around in pain I was 3 cm! Sent to a room around 12:30, epidural around 2:30 and water broke at 3:15. Now he's decided to slow down and in nor dilating anymore. Waiting for dr ok some pitocin. Hoping he comes tonight and not in valentines day, but super excited either way!!


----------



## Lucy3

I think I need to do some more bouncing on my ball too Popples! I'm a bit disappointed in check up. She said he's really high and there's nothing happening yet. She was surprised and thought he'd be further down by now. Hmmm oh well. She also said there's nothing I can do to help him out and he has lots of room!


----------



## Lucy3

Good thing they kept you in buttercup! Hope the comes soon!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats to all the new momma's with their new babies. 

Zander and I are finally home after a four day stay. So glad to be home!! He is such a blessing


----------



## xSweetTartx

Being in false labor is exhausting. If this baby doesn't come before Monday I will be given another sweep but Monday feels so far away.

Irregular contractions all day, period like pain, back pain, and still getting bloody plug. 

At this point, I just want to sleep.


----------



## OnyxSnowfall

Hoping you ladies have easy and swift labors <3!!


----------



## HaltimeKitty

So update 

Having cramps around every 10 mins ... Hoping things get going.


----------



## ButterCup17

Believe it or not still no baby!!! Been here for almost 24 hours now and still only 5 cm!! Seriously baby?!


----------



## candyem

Sorry it is taking so long buttercup. My son took days! Usually when you get to 5 cms things speed up. Hope baby is here very soon.


I was sure I would wake to loads of babies this morning. Why don't they want to come out.


First day 'overdue', meeting a friend and having Domino's and watching a movie tonight so not too bothered at all.

My Braxton Hicks have returned. They were coming every ten minutes last night and I have noticed a few already this morning. Other than that I now feel like babies head is in my bum. Not sure if he/she has engaged more but feel lots more pressure.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm excited to see if we get any Valentine's babies :) 

still nothing from me! But on the plus side today is the last school run before school breaks up yayy:) 
and my sweep is tomorrow x


----------



## Abbiewilko

Last night I had a very over active baby which continued throughout the night, think he is getting fed up in there too! I also had what can only be described as 'bubbles' in the top of my pelvis? I don't know whether he was moving his head but it felt so strange!

Woken up today feeling tired and like crap, so don't think it will be today, plus I have no energy from hardly sleeping.

I do hope we have one little Romeo or Juliet born today!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Ha, i'd love to call my baby valentine/valentino if it was born today but dh would definitely not go for it. Older dd is in preschool today so will be stalking this thread for valentines babies!

Last night i had about 5 different dreams about going into/being in labour. My brain is obsessed!


----------



## Popples1

No sign of a Valentines baby here. DH and I have no plans for tonight so I'd be quite happy to go into labour this afternoon :winkwink:


----------



## Essie

Due date today! No sign of this LO being a Valentine baby though. Had awful pressure last night but all gone this morning. It is a full moon though!


----------



## georgebaby1

im the same on and off contractions lots of clear discharge everytime I wipe now and backache on and off. this is sooo frustrating


----------



## Left wonderin

:flower::flower::flower:Morning everyone :) and Happy Valentines day .:hugs:
After a very active night baby is now fast asleep gearing up for another night of activity lol . Was feeling just awful last night , having a bit of a pity party for myself :nope:. Tink it was a combination of lack of proper sleep and relentless heartburn . Anyway got some sleep last night and feeling much more positive today :happydance:. And a little more of my plug came away this morning . 

Hoping to see a valentine baby before the end of the day :)


----------



## ButterCup17

Still no baby....this is ridiculous! and last night my epidural came out and I had natural contractions for about two hours before the anistesiologist got his butt up here to do it again! I thought j was gonna die! Sorry to scare any other FTMs but this is not a pleasant experience!! :( I can't wait to be done!!


----------



## sept2010

Buttercup17 is your baby back to back..have u tried positions to help baby turn? Like all fours etc...bit difficult now if you hav an epi in now


----------



## nat2

Arrrggghh period pains and backache coming in waves again.... Lots of pressure too... No plug, no bleeding no nothing else!!

hurry up baby!!


----------



## CatAndCo

It won't be long now buttercup and it'll all be worth it in the end :hugs:

Still stalking this threat! Sounds like a few babies will be coming super soon :D

As for Alex and myself, we're both doing great! So glad to be home and have her here, strange to think she was in my womb at the start of the week :haha:


----------



## sept2010

[email protected] catandco... that is weird when you put it like that...

Nothing much happening here... no plug...odd braxton hicks here n there...theres a cold going around.in my house..lo jus recovering and nw sis whose been staying with me for abit has it...i hope i avoid it or dont go into labour whilst suffering from a cold if i do get it!!


----------



## Abbiewilko

Glad to hear you and Alex are well Cat&Co! 

So, those of you know I've been adamant not to jump on the pineapple band wagon as I refuse to eat 8 pineapples a day butttt I have just found out pineapple juice has the same affect, so I went to Tesco and they do a 100% pineapple juice drink which contains 6 1/4 pineapples squished! So I will be drinking that today and buying more tomorrow :) 

Come on baby!! 

Also simon cowells girlfriend is apparently in labour today.. Stealing our valentines day baby thunder!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Abbiewilko said:


> Glad to hear you and Alex are well Cat&Co!
> 
> So, those of you know I've been adamant not to jump on the pineapple band wagon as I refuse to eat 8 pineapples a day butttt I have just found out pineapple juice has the same affect, so I went to Tesco and they do a 100% pineapple juice drink which contains 6 1/4 pineapples squished! So I will be drinking that today and buying more tomorrow :)
> 
> Come on baby!!
> 
> Also simon cowells girlfriend is apparently in labour today.. Stealing our valentines day baby thunder!

But imagine the heartburn! Urgh, I like pineapple but I think if I drank a carton of very acidic juice atm I'd be sick...best of luck to you though :haha:


----------



## xSweetTartx

Still no baby here. I'm stuck in pre labor and it's starting to look like I'll be having that second sweep on Monday. 

I am soooo tired. I wish I could just call my doctor up and beg for an induction. :haha:


----------



## Essie

Abbiewilko said:


> Glad to hear you and Alex are well Cat&Co!
> 
> So, those of you know I've been adamant not to jump on the pineapple band wagon as I refuse to eat 8 pineapples a day butttt I have just found out pineapple juice has the same affect, so I went to Tesco and they do a 100% pineapple juice drink which contains 6 1/4 pineapples squished! So I will be drinking that today and buying more tomorrow :)
> 
> Come on baby!!
> 
> Also simon cowells girlfriend is apparently in labour today.. Stealing our valentines day baby thunder!

I saw that about Simon Cowell's girlfriend. She's not even due for another two weeks!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

If I don't go soon i might start crying :( I know its petty but I got through my first pregnancy with no stretch marks (Okay one tiny one) and I got through to week 40 this time without getting any more now I'm 40 plus 6 and every day this week I have woken up with a new one! Just adding to the annoyance at being overdue :(


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm excited to see who will have VDay babies! I don't think it'll be me even though I did have my first episode of over an hour of BH every 12 mins last night... Fizzled out but at least it's something new... And holy wasy dog being a nutcase last night, would not go anywhere unless she was touching me! 
Pfft to Simon's gf! It's our day! Haha


----------



## wishuwerehere

It sucks that Simon cowells girlfriend is in labour before you lovely ladies, but remember she had to have sex with Simon Cowell to get there :sick: then you'll feel less jealous!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahahah so very true! Good one!


----------



## MelliPaige

No sign of baby today!! Full moon tonight so we will see!


----------



## candyem

Nothing for me either.


----------



## nat2

Still having period pains and backache along with bh.... Had them since 10am.... Oh is cooking tonight for valentines so can guarantee the second i sit down and relax is the second she will decide to up her game... If at all!!


----------



## leigh5tom

Nothing for me..Due date tomorrow and can't help but feel gutted that I'll soon be in the overdue crew :-( x x x


----------



## Batman909

New zealand must be a day ahead coz it was valentines yesterday it's the 15th now &#65533;&#65533; started have long strong contractions lastnight so went to bed as it was late havnt got up yet but felt a couple since I woke hope they pick up when I get up.


----------



## capegirl7

Still stalking all you lovely ladies and rooting for you!!


----------



## Lucy3

Absolutely nothing happening here. My friend had her baby (a girl!) yesterday (39+4) in Australia so she's a valentines baby. Her middle name is Valentine - cute or a bit corny?


----------



## allforthegirl

Still watching for more updates!! Come on babies!!


----------



## ButterCup17

Finally here!!!! This owning Jade it to 7cm but he was still really high and not coming down at all. Then his heartbeat started dropping after each contraction. The dr took me to an emergency c-section, which was the best news I could have heard,aftwr all the crap I'd been through the past few days! It was quick thankfully, and the found he had the cord around his neck. What a mess the whole thing was, but now he is here and we are both doing great! He even breastfed with no problems!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congrats buttercup!


----------



## Left wonderin

ButterCup17 said:


> Finally here!!!! This owning Jade it to 7cm but he was still really high and not coming down at all. Then his heartbeat started dropping after each contraction. The dr took me to an emergency c-section, which was the best news I could have heard,aftwr all the crap I'd been through the past few days! It was quick thankfully, and the found he had the cord around his neck. What a mess the whole thing was, but now he is here and we are both doing great! He even breastfed with no problems!

Buttercup firstly congradulations mamma :happydance: and welcome to the world little one :hugs:. Sounds like it was all a bit of an ordeal but thankfully he is here safe and sound .enjoy every second with him xx


----------



## capegirl7

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Popples1

ButterCup17 said:


> Finally here!!!! This owning Jade it to 7cm but he was still really high and not coming down at all. Then his heartbeat started dropping after each contraction. The dr took me to an emergency c-section, which was the best news I could have heard,aftwr all the crap I'd been through the past few days! It was quick thankfully, and the found he had the cord around his neck. What a mess the whole thing was, but now he is here and we are both doing great! He even breastfed with no problems!

Congrats!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats butter cup xxx


----------



## Essie

Congrats buttercup x


----------



## CanadaMom

nice to see people have their babies!!! so exciting, congrats to those of you that are now snuggling your sweet LO's :happydance:

i'm still waiting :wacko: not due until the 22nd... though my original dd was feb11th so i sort of had that date in mind.

went to the doctors yesterday and i am 3cm dilated and she said baby's head is right against cervix and that my cervix is less than a cm thick, so she did a sweep but so far nothing!


----------



## xSweetTartx

Congrats!


I'm currently consoling myself with a beautiful slice of cake. It's red velvet with cream cheese icing but what makes it perfect is the cheesecake center. <3


----------



## sept2010

xSweetTartx said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> I'm currently consoling myself with a beautiful slice of cake. It's red velvet with cream cheese icing but what makes it perfect is the cheesecake center. <3

Yummmyyy...


----------



## sept2010

Congratulations buttercup....!!


----------



## Batman909

Congrats buttercup! 

Started my day with some hot spicy noodles now my mouth is on fire! Officially overdue now c'mon little baby. Hoping the full moon tonight kicks it off.


----------



## wishuwerehere

xSweetTartx said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> I'm currently consoling myself with a beautiful slice of cake. It's red velvet with cream cheese icing but what makes it perfect is the cheesecake center. <3

I want that cake!


----------



## Abbiewilko

Yay a valentines baby!! Congrats buttercup!! 

Come on full moon <3


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay VDay! Congrats buttercup!


----------



## littlesteph

Congrats buttercup

Not much signs for me :( 
All I've wanted to do today is sleep. Managed to go most of the day without any cramping, first time in over a week. 
hubby was moaning that he wanted valentines day sex, evening though every time we've dtd the last month I've ended up in hospital, started to think I got away with no cramping or BH after dtd as usually it starts happening a few minutes after. Nope about an hour later I start getting the pains again. They aren't too bad at the moment. 
Cooked hubby a meal, usually I do something quick, but today decided I'd do him a nice beef meal. 
Today I turned 38 weeks. So instead of going out anyway we're going to have a movie night in bed. 
1 week left and i'll have my baby in my arms, kinda hoping I go into labour before hand, just because I'm so sick of irregular contractions and tightenings. plus I've never felt as tired as I do today. kinda hoping that's a sign in it's self.


----------



## candyem

Congratulations buttercup!


----------



## HaltimeKitty

Congrats buttercup !!


Update had cramps(mild contractions) all night got up at 5am and went to the bathroom and had my bloody show and went back to bed woke up later contractions have stopped but still having a light amount of blood spotting. 


Had a big thing of pineapple juice and cleaned my house and walked all day hoping contractions start again soon.


----------



## Kay_Baby

Glad to see a few more babies have arrived since I last checked in here

just a reminder that I had no signs at all before going into labour with my first and very little with my second so it could happen at any moment.


----------



## MelliPaige

Has the full moon helped anyone along? I'm feeling crampy but it could be the pizza DH brought home lol


----------



## Popples1

Not for me I'm afraid. I felt shattered last night but managed to stay awake watching a film. Now it's 6am and I've been wide awake for the last hour wishing some cornflakes would magically appear on my bedside table!


----------



## candyem

Popples1 said:


> Not for me I'm afraid. I felt shattered last night but managed to stay awake watching a film. Now it's 6am and I've been wide awake for the last hour wishing some cornflakes would magically appear on my bedside table!

I wake up so hungry! Growing a baby is hard work! Would love breakfast in bed but do has his hands full with our toddler...


----------



## stomp110

Nope still here too :-( although I did have a dream I got fed up and pulled my plug out haha!!!


----------



## wishuwerehere

I was having contractions every 5 minutes last night, but they died off :/ nevermind, dd was sick in the early hours of the morning so i'm glad i was able to look after her, i would've felt really awful if i'd been in full blown labour and she'd been staying with a friend when she was sick!


----------



## sept2010

Still here too... today is my dd according to my lmp...lets see if it amounts to anything

im trying to change my mentality to it will happen when it happens now... maybe not thinkin abt it so much might help to stay relaxed and my body will do what it needs to do lol...? Wishful thinking...


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Had my sweep! I'm 3 cm :) she said all I need is a contraction! Haha duhhh :p having little bit of bloody show now :) so fingers crossed! If not my induction is booked for friday!


----------



## nat2

Still here!! Is it just me or is anyone else finding the weeks are now dragging?! :-(


----------



## OurLilFlu

Just realized that today is my DD by LMP, I have long cycles so I know it's not accurate but still... Nothing convincing over here, BH were a teeny bit more consistent last night, nothing else!


----------



## wellsk

I'm still here too!
Had two bloody shows in the past week and spotting last night. Had regular contractions yesterday for a few hours... in so much pain, just had enough! :(


----------



## stomp110

So the full moon didnt help many of us then? I do find myself waking up every morning thinking 'will I have a baby today' starting to go mad!! Lol x


----------



## georgebaby1

Had a clear out last night and it seems everytime i eat i need to use the toilet. Hope this means something is working


----------



## mumofone25

Full moon done nothing here either :/

My 4 year old has said he thinks the baby is coming today lol x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yep Nat time is practically standing still here!!... Or maybe even going backwards lol

And with me probably going to be well late, I could have a whole month to go yet!!

Aaarrgghh !!


----------



## nat2

wannabubba#4 said:


> Yep Nat time is practically standing still here!!... Or maybe even going backwards lol
> 
> And with me probably going to be well late, I could have a whole month to go yet!!
> 
> Aaarrgghh !!

Hun me too... Only 11 days technically but if shes overdue its like 2nd week in march... That seems forever away!! Dont think i could cope with another 4 weeks!!! Hope ur keeping well anyway. Any signs? Xx


----------



## Abbiewilko

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Had my sweep! I'm 3 cm :) she said all I need is a contraction! Haha duhhh :p having little bit of bloody show now :) so fingers crossed! If not my induction is booked for friday!

3cm!!! Lucky you - hope it starts for you! 

Nothing for me still, I brought the clary sage today to try in my bath.. Off to get some more pineapple juice :(


----------



## Kate7590

Hi ladies, haven't been on for a while but Im still here! 4 days late now, got a mw appt on tuesday and might have a sweep in the hope he gets moving! if not I'm being booked for induction on the 21st.

Bit dissapointed im overdue now, after everyone saying they expected him to be early, including my midwife! Oh well, not a lot I can do about it lol


----------



## Itsychik

wishuwerehere said:


> I was having contractions every 5 minutes last night, but they died off :/ nevermind, dd was sick in the early hours of the morning so i'm glad i was able to look after her, i would've felt really awful if i'd been in full blown labour and she'd been staying with a friend when she was sick!

I was totally planning on DTD yesterday to try and get things started (have been avoiding it for the past month as wanted to go after Valentine's Day) but my DS also started getting sick last night and was up several times so put off that idea for another day...

And I think baby has turned (maybe back-to-back? Although sometimes I'm convinced she's breech now as kicks are being felt really low :nope:) so I think I'm content to wait till my mw appointment on Tuesday to at least confirm baby is facing the right direction before 'trying' to start anything...


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Abbiewilko said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> Had my sweep! I'm 3 cm :) she said all I need is a contraction! Haha duhhh :p having little bit of bloody show now :) so fingers crossed! If not my induction is booked for friday!
> 
> 3cm!!! Lucky you - hope it starts for you!
> 
> Nothing for me still, I brought the clary sage today to try in my bath.. Off to get some more pineapple juice :(Click to expand...


Thanks :) I hope you get some progress soon! I feel the same though besides an angry vajayjay ! From being rough handled ahahha. She told me to get walking ! So off out with the dog now.. :) good luck with the juice :) x


----------



## Left wonderin

No a thing budging here either , 4 days over now ! Went walking over the fields with the dogs yesterday , climbed over fences , waded through streams , up to my knees in mud but still zero impact !!!! I see an induction in my future ;) 

Cleaned the house from top to bottom again today , too Rainey to go walking so floors got hoovered and mopped instead . A few BH but as soon as I sat down they suddenly stopped . 

Think its movie and takeaway night for me


----------



## wannabubba#4

nat2 said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Yep Nat time is practically standing still here!!... Or maybe even going backwards lol
> 
> And with me probably going to be well late, I could have a whole month to go yet!!
> 
> Aaarrgghh !!
> 
> Hun me too... Only 11 days technically but if shes overdue its like 2nd week in march... That seems forever away!! Dont think i could cope with another 4 weeks!!! Hope ur keeping well anyway. Any signs? XxClick to expand...

SPD is practically crippling me now! So hope to not go over dates! And no signs of impending labour here lol, what about you? Anything happening? 


Xxx


----------



## Kate7590

wannabubba#4 said:


> nat2 said:
> 
> 
> SPD is practically crippling me now! So hope to not go over dates! And no signs of impending labour here lol, what about you? Anything happening?
> 
> 
> Xxx
> 
> 
> I have SPD too, its horrible :(
> Does it go away once baby is born??Click to expand...


----------



## candyem

That's fab Rhi! 

I have been really crampy today and lost lots of plug. I would still be surprised if it turned into anything though.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My cramping has got to "period pain stage" I.e need a hot water bottle nd some painkillers !


----------



## sept2010

Hey ladies...just sum random.BH's today...OH got me a gym ball...what exactly is bouncing on it supposed to do...i know it helps during labour..but before that?


----------



## Left wonderin

Rhi that sounds promising :) ill be stalking for updates and I Hinky bouncing on the ball is to help baby get into the right position and help them moved down into the cervix


----------



## Essie

Hope this is the start for you Rhi!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

They fizzled out ! Bloody hell lol. Grrr


----------



## nat2

wannabubba#4 said:


> nat2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Yep Nat time is practically standing still here!!... Or maybe even going backwards lol
> 
> And with me probably going to be well late, I could have a whole month to go yet!!
> 
> Aaarrgghh !!
> 
> Hun me too... Only 11 days technically but if shes overdue its like 2nd week in march... That seems forever away!! Dont think i could cope with another 4 weeks!!! Hope ur keeping well anyway. Any signs? XxClick to expand...
> 
> SPD is practically crippling me now! So hope to not go over dates! And no signs of impending labour here lol, what about you? Anything happening?
> 
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

had bh with period pains and backache everytime dtd lately but they fizzled off but tonight for the first time ever i have the same period pains and backache start about an 20 mins ago and without dtd so I'm hoping they carry on and progress into something. Bet they bloody dont tho! Grrhhh


----------



## MelliPaige

I had some contractions last night! They made me sick (is that normal) they were 7 minutes apart and lasted about an hour before they fizzled out...and I feel like I've been hit by a truck today..back ache and period type cramping still though! I didn't have my baby last night but I think the full moon helped me start progressing


----------



## Left wonderin

Apparently being sick is a good sign that things are n the move and your body is getting I to gear ! Your digestive system slows down so just wants rid of everything in preparation for the main event ;) keep us posted


----------



## MelliPaige

I will! I think it'll be a few days still though...my mom is coming to get me today since hubby had to work and she didn't want me home alone! I'm going to *try* and walk today...hope that will get things started..
I have a feeling ill be waiting until 18th or 19th though..idk why just a feeling


----------



## wannabubba#4

Kate7590 said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat2 said:
> 
> 
> SPD is practically crippling me now! So hope to not go over dates! And no signs of impending labour here lol, what about you? Anything happening?
> 
> 
> Xxx
> 
> 
> I have SPD too, its horrible :(
> Does it go away once baby is born??Click to expand...
> 
> With my third baby I had spd in the last 8 weeks or so of pregnancy only, and it was controlled with occasional paracetemol and a support belt. That time I had a fab quick labour was on my feet immediately afterwards and felt wonderful, pain free from spd. With my last baby I was on crutches from week 16, regular analgesia, horrible induction with forceps delivery and could not move after delivery. Am sure it was the forceps/ lithotomy delivery that caused so much trauma. Was still sore weeks afterwards and yes the pain went but just before AF I would get an aching pelvis or if I climbed lots of stairs it would ache or creak. I started doing Pilate's and it helped immensely, even helped m my pelvis cope a bit better with this pregnancy I think. Was not on crutches until 26 weeks this time, although had first twinges of pain from about 12 weeks.
> 
> Hoping for a nicer delivery this time and therefore a quicker recovery. Hope your spd recovery is instantly after baby its born, I think commonly it is xxxClick to expand...


----------



## wannabubba#4

Rhi Nellie and Nat hope things start to really progress for you all soon. Good luck xxx


----------



## littlesteph

Braxton Hicks on and off all day today, beats the horrible cramping and period pains I have been getting, but these braxtons have been really tight, painful tight. 
Would be nice if baby turns up before my section on the 21st. but don't really see that happening.


----------



## xSweetTartx

My contractions might have decided to get organized. 
Coming every 15 minutes. Here's to hoping that they don't fizzle out! xD


----------



## allforthegirl

Come on babies!!


----------



## MelliPaige

Contractions for the last hour..11 minutes apart so far! 
Come on Leo momma wants to meet you!


----------



## Batman909

Nothing for me :(


----------



## stomp110

Nope nor me :-( im officially joining the overdue crew tomorrow :-(


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Well I had my sweep at 9.30 am yesterday and I'm still here. Really bummed out because I had convinced myself something would have to happen as im all ready 3 cm ! I had mild period type pains on and off... and this morning all I have is cm filled with old blood (so brown cm basically.. sorry tmi) really upset !!! Bad mood here I come lol


----------



## sept2010

Nothing here...i think these feb babies like the womb too much? Lol


----------



## nat2

Finally... Waters went at 5.30 this morning... By time i got to hospital at 6.30 i was 3cm. Last checked at 8am and was 6cm. Just had epidural as gas n air does Bugga all so this is it....... Sooooo nervous xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

Ah nat and rhi how exciting good luck! Can't wait to hear you've had your babies :)


----------



## sept2010

nat2 said:


> Finally... Waters went at 5.30 this morning... By time i got to hospital at 6.30 i was 3cm. Last checked at 8am and was 6cm. Just had epidural as gas n air does Bugga all so this is it....... Sooooo nervous xx

Oooo not long to go now


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good luck nat2 yay, another baby!! 

Rhi Rhi hope the sweep works hun, there is still time xxx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I think im going to be making that inducution... what's worse is the hospital was fully booked so I couldn't even get my induction date till friday ! When it should have been for thursday :( I know its a day but its salt in the wound lol. My pains have all stopped so has the cm/blood. Its like I never even had a sweep lol


----------



## wannabubba#4

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I think im going to be making that inducution... what's worse is the hospital was fully booked so I couldn't even get my induction date till friday ! When it should have been for thursday :( I know its a day but its salt in the wound lol. My pains have all stopped so has the cm/blood. Its like I never even had a sweep lol

The end it's so near hun!! I really do know how you feel, my last baby was induced at 42 Weeks. Try and stay calm and relax, there is still time before Friday, and if not, then Friday sounds like a lovely day to have a baby xxxx:hugs:


----------



## SweetTart78

Sorry I havent updated in days later. When my water broke early last tues morn, I thought the baby wouldnt take so long. I ended up having him thurs afternoon after some failed induction attempts and after pushing for so long he got stuck. I had a c section on Feb 13th and baby Matthew was born at 3:51 pm at 7lb 5oz and 19 1/2 in long. I will try n get a pic up once I figure out how lol....best of luck to everyone still waiting!!!


----------



## nat2

Fully dilated and pain free.... Ready to start pushing in half hour when epi wears off....

sooo relaxed its unreal. Just hope it doesn't wear off too much cuz im a wuss with pain


----------



## wishuwerehere

nat2 said:


> Fully dilated and pain free.... Ready to start pushing in half hour when epi wears off....
> 
> sooo relaxed its unreal. Just hope it doesn't wear off too much cuz im a wuss with pain

Wow that sounds amazing! Good luck!


----------



## mumofone25

Woo good luck! X


----------



## archangel24

Finally had my Bloody show this morning!


----------



## Left wonderin

Good luck Nat can't believe how relaxed you are :) can't wait for an update :) AFM zero !!!


----------



## candyem

My yellow bump turned pink this morning!!!

Evie-Rose was born naturally (I got my vbac!) At 6.36, weighing 6 lb 15 oz. 

I had zero signs, and as my son was two weeks late I was surprised when contractions started at 8 o'clock last night. By 11 they were every 4 mins. Was in denial and wouldn't phone they hospital, too scared that they would stop. Caved and got in just after 1am at 5 cms. Had her five hours later. 

Literally out of nowhere! Good luck ladies and thanks for your support and understanding, especially about going overdue.


----------



## Left wonderin

Congratulations on your princess Candy :) your lack of signs gives me renewed hope ;) it can all change any second lol .... Pictures please xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats :) but can u all stop pushing in lol ! Haah x


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congrats candyem!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats candy sounds like it went great! Good luck nat2 be holding your baby soon I would imagine.

xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

And congrats sweet tart hope you are recovering well xx

Good luck archangel xx


----------



## Essie

Congrats candy and sweettart. Good luck Nat.


----------



## sept2010

Congrats candy!! Another one gone with the same dd as me!! Looks like its jus me left with the 13th as their due date!!


----------



## capegirl7

Congrats girls!


----------



## xSweetTartx

Still no baby here. I got to 7 minutes apart last night and the contractions stopped. 
They are back now at ten minutes apart but I don't have much hope. 

My next appointment is tomorrow and I'm honestly ready to beg for options. :/


----------



## georgebaby1

Congrats candy


----------



## Left wonderin

My dd was the 11th so now 5 days over . Baby you can come out whenever your ready , any time ?????? Lol .....


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooh lots to catch up on! Congrats candy! I'm sure there will be other updates shortly!


----------



## Abbiewilko

Congrats Em what a beautiful name!! 

So for about 4 1/2 hours I have had constant cramps and sharp pains in my cervix which are like lightening, have been pacing around the house and been for a long walk. Every time I wipe there is more plug on the T/P so really hoping this leads to proper contractions! Keep feeling like I need a bm but nothing when I sit down. 

Fingers crossed for me! X


----------



## mumofone25

Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Essie

Fingers crossed for you Abbie


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Fingers crossed :) my cramps nd plug loss fizzled out! Still hoping something might start but I'm not sure it will? If a sweep at 3cm doesn't work than surely I wont go on my own right ?


----------



## MelliPaige

Baby Leo arrived at 12:20 this morning! Birth story when I feel like it, this momma is exhausted!


----------



## Essie

Congratulations Melli x


----------



## Batman909

Congrats ladies!

I just wanna cry! 40+3 today and nothing at all :( I've never gone into labour completely on my own I'm scared I can't.


----------



## leigh5tom

Batman909 said:


> Congrats ladies!
> 
> I just wanna cry! 40+3 today and nothing at all :( I've never gone into labour completely on my own I'm scared I can't.

I feel exactly the same...my daughter was 16 days late and arrived after induction. I had zero signs with her, never lost my plug at home or cramping or anything. It's like my body can't go into labour on its own. I've been the same this time. I feel about 20 weeks pregnant, I don't feel 40+1 because I just don't feel any signs or symptoms of going into labour anytime soon. I'm sure I'll have to be induced again :-( xxx


----------



## stomp110

Whoo wanted to share I think I lost a bit of my plug tonight (size of thumbnail) I no not a lot but never had it with my first and I was induced... I'm hoping this one knows what its doing.. im like a kid at xmas!!! Haha xx


----------



## littlesteph

Congrats new mummies.

been losing bits of my plug for weeks now, but it's only ever been tiny bits. Last night I think I lost quite a bit more then usually would. I had to wipe 3 times. I lost more a few hours later and I lost some this evening. It's not like I thought it would be. TMI it was just like snot, but mostly clear. I've had a few Braxton hicks. some very very tight ones, some sharp pains last night and getting a bit of cramping now. 
Don't think it will lead to anything though. knowing my luck the cramping I have now is because I need a wee where baby has lowered him self again. Actually felt him fall into my pelvic area. 
Hubby has told me if I lose anymore plug to let him know. I hope I don't go into labour while he is at work. 
Ok these cramps are actually quite painful, going for a shower see if that helps. Either way by Friday evening I will have a baby.


----------



## Batman909

Well my induction is booked for the 26th when I'm 41+5 they wanted to do it on Friday but I really want to go on my own. Sweep on Friday hoping that will start it off. Baby still not engaged and measuring 42 weeks. I've got 8 days to have him or it's induction c'mon baby please!


----------



## HaltimeKitty

Update went to hospital yesterday cause hadn't had much movements and no more contracts but did have my bloody show on Friday... They hooked baby and me up to the machines and she started move and everything looked fine and then had the doctor ask if I was feeling the contracts that were showing up and I was shocked cause I wasn't , was check and was dilated to 4cm and then sent home and told to come back when I was having contractions every 4-5 mins for an hour straight 


Still not feeling anything but getting alittle bits of bloody mucus when I pee. 


Hoping she comes soon.


----------



## candyem

leigh5tom said:


> Batman909 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats ladies!
> 
> I just wanna cry! 40+3 today and nothing at all :( I've never gone into labour completely on my own I'm scared I can't.
> 
> I feel exactly the same...my daughter was 16 days late and arrived after induction. I had zero signs with her, never lost my plug at home or cramping or anything. It's like my body can't go into labour on its own. I've been the same this time. I feel about 20 weeks pregnant, I don't feel 40+1 because I just don't feel any signs or symptoms of going into labour anytime soon. I'm sure I'll have to be induced again :-( xxxClick to expand...

This is exactly how I felt. I felt too 'good' to go into labour. I didnt feel too big or too uncomfortable. I really hope your baby surprises you too. It was the shock of my life and feels like I was barely pregnant thus time (although she was still technically late!)

I have no idea how to post pics!? Never managed to figure it out on here?


----------



## leigh5tom

Oh I hope you are right candyem!!

xxxx


----------



## wishuwerehere

candyem said:


> leigh5tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batman909 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats ladies!
> 
> I just wanna cry! 40+3 today and nothing at all :( I've never gone into labour completely on my own I'm scared I can't.
> 
> I feel exactly the same...my daughter was 16 days late and arrived after induction. I had zero signs with her, never lost my plug at home or cramping or anything. It's like my body can't go into labour on its own. I've been the same this time. I feel about 20 weeks pregnant, I don't feel 40+1 because I just don't feel any signs or symptoms of going into labour anytime soon. I'm sure I'll have to be induced again :-( xxxClick to expand...
> 
> This is exactly how I felt. I felt too 'good' to go into labour. I didnt feel too big or too uncomfortable. I really hope your baby surprises you too. It was the shock of my life and feels like I was barely pregnant thus time (although she was still technically late!)
> 
> I have no idea how to post pics!? Never managed to figure it out on here?Click to expand...

I felt like this with my daughter - literally nothing then BAM baby! Hope it goes like that for you ladies :)

To post pics they need to be online somewhere like photobucket or Facebook, then you need the image URL, click on the yellow image icon at the top of the box where you write your posts, and paste the URL into the box that pops up. Hth?


----------



## CatAndCo

Congratulations new mummies!


----------



## Abbiewilko

Little update from me, had my bloody show at 10:30pm last night, waters went at midnight went to hospital as contractions were 5-6 mins apart lasting 50-60 seconds was there for monitoring for a few hours then was allowed to go home as I had no sleep. Have to go back tonight if contractions have not worsened for baby to be checked and induction talked about. 

Slightly annoyed as contractions have eased more now so off for a walk soon to see if I can up them again. 

Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## Left wonderin

Abbie hope the walking works :) one way or the other your well on your way :) Goodluck


----------



## sept2010

How many of us are left? This group is dropping lower n lower on the main page lol


----------



## wellsk

Quite a few in the March babies thread have had their babies too :dohh:

Despite three midwives saying otherwise... I'm still pregnant! :nope:

Had so many signs over the past couple of weeks, all of which have meant nothing :(

Most recently, overnight I had an upset stomach and period like cramps... but I've given up on believing that it means anything!


----------



## georgebaby1

wellsk said:


> Quite a few in the March babies thread have had their babies too :dohh:
> 
> Despite three midwives saying otherwise... I'm still pregnant! :nope:
> 
> Had so many signs over the past couple of weeks, all of which have meant nothing :(
> 
> Most recently, overnight I had an upset stomach and period like cramps... but I've given up on believing that it means anything!

yep me 2 ive also had this with stomach cramps and an upset stomach for 2 days. I had backache for about 10hr with cramps and im still here no baby. ive given up symptom searching and just trying very hard to accept this baby will make an appearance when its ready and not before. :dohh:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Don't think there are many of us left :/ when abbie leaves !! (Good luck btw :)) I think that leaves me the most overdue!! And you all have to throw me a pity party ahah


----------



## wishuwerehere

I'm still here! I could be a likely candidate for a march baby as not due until the 26th...


----------



## Essie

I'm here too. No signs of anything. I had a good feeling for the 17th but can't see anything happening now.


----------



## sept2010

Yeh ive given up on stomach cramps etc meaning anything...


----------



## stomp110

Im still here.. due today, :-( had a sweep but feels no different :-( x


----------



## donnarobinson

I don't pop in much but I'm here , not due unti the 27th! 
Got a growth scan monday as he was estimated 8lb 8oz last tuesday and I'm measuring 41 cms today at 38+4 .. So they've said do scan and the discuss what to do next with induction wise ! No signs here tho. Sure he wil late like his brother x


----------



## littlesteph

lost more of my plug this morning. did have Braxton hicks every 5 to 10 minutes for about an hour and a half this morning then they just fizzled out. 
been having the odd BH and cramping since, proberly about 1 or 2 in an hour. :( 
I don't get it, I've been having so many cramps before hand and painful ones at that. but now that I've started losing my plug the cramps are not as painful and not as often.


----------



## leigh5tom

Nothing here still :( midwife attempted a sweep today but was unable to do it because cervix is posterior & long but soft she said, what does this mean? X x x


----------



## littlesteph

I think it just means it would be difficult to reach and the cervix is not quite ready.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Had a crap night with the same things you guys are mentioning, stomach upset/ cramps, backache... Now I know not to get my hopes up  was feeling good about today since in Canada it's Family day and I like odd numbers... Not too hopeful. Leigh, just means not quite ready, the cervix comes down and more central and starts effacing/ shortening as thingsove along... But the fact that it is soft is a good thing because it starts off hard like the tip of your nose then softens up


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Loosing my plug again.... in huge bits now.. can't believe there is any left lmao. Ewwww. Also having some braxton hicks :o ... good couple every 5 minutes but not painful. In fact I just stood and cooked a roast dinner so I wouldn't appreciate not getting to eat it now hahaah


----------



## Left wonderin

Well I'm back from hospital vist . Sweep completed doc said I'm " very favourable " to start . If all else fails booked in for induction on Friday . Hope I go myself before then .


----------



## littlesteph

looks like there might be a few babies born Friday :)


----------



## Essie

Left wonderin - hope your sweep kicks things off for you before Friday. 

Rhi - it's been so stop/start for you hasn't it, hope it progresses and you get to cuddle your baby soon!


----------



## HaltimeKitty

She's here !!! 


Emma was born at 10:27 am Monday February 17th weighing 6lbs 1oz after only 3mins of pushing .. Labor in Toltal was 6 hour but didn't feel contractions till the last hour (7cm dialated) 


Will added photo when at home


----------



## xSweetTartx

I'm still here.
My contractions are 7-8 minutes apart.
I spent 4 hours in L&D last night only to be sent home with the promise of natural induction today.

Well, they won't induce without giving me at least a little pitocin so I said no. It's just not what I want this birth to be like.

I am just frustrated to be told last night that I'm favorable to have my waters popped to induce and then in the morning a different doctor tells me that I'm not favorable enough without drugs. I'm beyond upset honestly. 

This makes today day 4 of being stuck in early labor.
I was given another sweep so I can only hope that it's enough to get things past this point.


----------



## littlesteph

congrats HaltimeKitty


----------



## Batman909

No baby for me yet :(


----------



## sept2010

Congrats haltimekitty!!


----------



## Itsychik

Haven't been on in a little while but congrats to the new mama's! :)

Sweettart- that seems grossly unfair to you :( Hope the sweep helps things along :hugs:

I'm still here with no symptoms at all (although due date isn't until Saturday). Still not in any hurry though!


----------



## Itsychik

Double post xx


----------



## Lucy3

I'm still here. Baby still feels super high and just not ready to come out. But hoping I hear something different on Thursday. 
Congrats to all the new babies!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats haltimekitty!! Can't wait to see a pic! Hang in there everyone!


----------



## SwissMiss

Still here... No symptoms and just don't feel like it'll EVER happen at this point!! :cry:
Congrats to all the new mamas though!!! Xx


----------



## leigh5tom

SwissMiss said:


> Still here... No symptoms and just don't feel like it'll EVER happen at this point!! :cry:
> Congrats to all the new mamas though!!! Xx

I'm the same :-( feeling like the ever-pregnant woman lol xxxx


----------



## stomp110

Im officially in the overdue crew again :-( dont even feel close to popping x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Wow we have drifted a long ways down the page.. c'mon babies!!!!!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I can't believe I'm still here I also can't believe how likely it seems I will need to be induced! Even though my hospital is wayy busy and I couldn't get a bed booked until friday! Ughh (more waiting) 

I thought the sweep I had at the weekend would do it :( 3cm dilated then bloody plug all weekend. Horrible cramping Saturday night. Then nothing sunday. Then all day yesterday plug loss and cramping! I don&#8217;t know how I can have any plug left at this point. . Its not had enough time to rebuild surely and its been so heavy (sorry) 

just needed to have that wee moan lol. Today I actually got told to "stop moaning as baby isn't coming out cos it doesn't wanna listen to me complain" .... lovely eh


----------



## georgebaby1

It is so disheartening especially if ur getting cramping etc as you feel like its all for nothing (or at least i do)


----------



## sept2010

Still here aswell lol....i had my first lo by now...went into labour on 40+4 and was born 40+5


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm sure you'll all be popping after this lull! It is tough for sure. Yesterday was by far my crummiest day, seems like today is starting off fine... Which also means no symptoms at all! Made it to my pedicure appt though! Excited for some pampering... And I've been told the girl is good at putting ppl into labour!


----------



## wishuwerehere

It seems to go in spells of babies, so one person needs to go and then everyone will :haha:


----------



## Left wonderin

Ill volunteer ;) lol......


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Left wonderin said:


> Ill volunteer ;) lol......

No chance. Me next :haha:


----------



## Popples1

I have a sweep booked for Thursday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## sept2010

I had a sweep today..cervix is still posterior...how is that?? Im overdue and its my second baby!! Totally disheartened as mw couldnt do my sweep properly at all... got.another appt on thurday...then they will start talking inductions...really dont want to go down that route...

Has anyone been induced after having a normal spontaneous labour with previous?


----------



## wannabubba#4

sept2010 said:


> I had a sweep today..cervix is still posterior...how is that?? Im overdue and its my second baby!! Totally disheartened as mw couldnt do my sweep properly at all... got.another appt on thurday...then they will start talking inductions...really dont want to go down that route...
> 
> Has anyone been induced after having a normal spontaneous labour with previous?

My first three were spontaneous vaginal deliveries, then number four was induced at 42 weeks. I was posterior at two failed sweeps, then on my last one was soft 3 cm dilated and bulging membranes, lost some plug and still needed induced 3 days later. That baby just did not want to come out lol! Feel this pregnancy will be long too, :shrug: hoping not too far beyond 40 weeks though.

Good luck x


----------



## Kate7590

Iv been to my midwife appointment today, didn't have a sweep. Booked in for induction on friday at 10am...


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Seeing as a few of us seem to be heading towards inductions (mine is also friday but at 9am) does anyone know if being dilated makes a difference.. I have been 3cm since last Saturday and midwife said she could easily have broken my waters... does this mean I can just have my waters broken or still have to have the bleeding pessaries? ! I got given an info booklet :/ and it says nothing in there about waters :(


----------



## OurLilFlu

If you're hoping for a more natural induction, breaking the waters is probably the way to go... With the pessaries it would make sense that they would rather your waters intact just to limit the risk of infection, plus is your waters have gone you're kind of on the clock... So ideally I think they'd try the pessary and then break the waters if it doesn't go...


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ladies looks like lots of us are booked for induction on Friday ! It will be a busy day . I got a bloody show and lost my plug about 2 hours ago . Having really really light dull backache but not sure if I'm imagining it :haha: 
Am having lots n lots of regular tightenings but nothing new there . Hoping its the start of something :happydance: anyway I'm off to do some hoovering and laundry , keep me occupied and moving !!! I'm going slowly nuts :wacko:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Seeing as a few of us seem to be heading towards inductions (mine is also friday but at 9am) does anyone know if being dilated makes a difference.. I have been 3cm since last Saturday and midwife said she could easily have broken my waters... does this mean I can just have my waters broken or still have to have the bleeding pessaries? ! I got given an info booklet :/ and it says nothing in there about waters :(

You can request that they break your waters and watch and wait. Obviously if nothing happened in 24hrs they'd want to medically induce, but i'd ask to try breaking waters first. Remember you don't *have* to be induced so if you want to try that first they should listen to you :thumbup:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

See I don't understand why they don't offer to break my waters all rdy.. I.e tomorrow or thursday. If it worked it would forego any need for further induction. .. but I'm still in a bad mood that I only got one sweep :(


----------



## littlesteph

Looks like quite a few of us are going to be having busy day Friday.
I have my section that day. have to be at the hospital for 7am, :sleep: going to be a long day.
I have my pre-op appointment tomorrow. No idea what to expect. Just know that I am going to be there a while as the letter says to allow up to 2 hours maybe longer, because of all the people I have to see.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Rhi with my last baby and only induction, I only had my waters broken, baby was born two hours later. I was 3 cm dilated too! They said they would leave me an hour only and if nothing happened they would start the drip then but obviously did not need it xxx

Still time to go before Friday hun xxx


----------



## sept2010

Im going to wait as long as possible before i go down the induction route...obv if i have no choice i.e. because of baby or my health then id rather just hold fire... i was really hoping for a homebirth...


----------



## Abbiewilko

Lots of inductions booked! 

So I went to the hospital today as my contractions hadnt developed after my 'waters broke' was assessed by a doctor rather than a midwife and was told that they had not :( I was livid, not the first time in this pregnancy I've been told one thing and its been different. Was given cocodomol (sp?) to ease contractions as they have now changed to back labour :'( I don't know what normal contractions feel like but my goodness me these are the most horrendous things ever. I've never had any back pain before!

So last night at my midwife check I was also told that I could opt for a caesarean as I have a lot of concerns over induction etc due to family/friends experiences. After the doctor checked for waters she said let's discuss your plan, sweep and then we will plan induction. I said no, that's the plan you have for me I do not want any assisted delivery and would like a c section. Was told blatantly that I could not have one (even though was told by midwife that I could!!) and after a heated discussion about me not having any faith in the midwives I have been seeing I opted for the sweep. Glad I did turns out I am 3cm (Rhi, I'm catching you ;) ) and a favourable cervix for induction. So induction is booked for 7am Thursday. 

Since I've been home I've had continuous contractions for 6 hours but only lasting 30 seconds so hoping I may not get to my induction, but then I have pretty much been thinking he's been on his way since Sunday! 

Good luck to all ladies with their inductions coming up.

Does anyone have any tips to ease back labour? Xx


----------



## Batman909

I was offered induction on Friday but said no. So mine is on Wednesday instead only 1 week away! Please come baby I really don't want that induction! Little rant but omg my family r pissing me off esp my mum bugging me that I should of had the baby on Friday like they offered mum asked me twice can I phone bak and change my mind omg no! I don't want to. Wish they would just support my decision I want my birth to be as natural as possible and induction just leads to more interventions! 

Man I always get a killer contraction when I wake up but then no more gets my hopes up!


----------



## mumofone25

im going into have my csection tomorrow at 7am, prob wont get on here for a few days. So best of luck ladies :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Batman909 said:


> I was offered induction on Friday but said no. So mine is on Wednesday instead only 1 week away! Please come baby I really don't want that induction! Little rant but omg my family r pissing me off esp my mum bugging me that I should of had the baby on Friday like they offered mum asked me twice can I phone bak and change my mind omg no! I don't want to. Wish they would just support my decision I want my birth to be as natural as possible and induction just leads to more interventions!
> 
> Man I always get a killer contraction when I wake up but then no more gets my hopes up!

My mum seriously wanted me to ask to be induced because she is here in UK for a hospital appointment from Spain where she lives, and would mean she could get back home sooner:shrug::shrug: sorry but no way!! She admits herself that her worst labour was her induced one! And my last baby was induced and it was not nice.



sept2010 said:


> Im going to wait as long as possible before i go down the induction route...obv if i have no choice i.e. because of baby or my health then id rather just hold fire... i was really hoping for a homebirth...

Me too, planning home birth and planning declining induction, if it gets that far, which I think will happen as three of my four babies have been late lol xx


----------



## Itsychik

mumofone25 said:


> im going into have my csection tomorrow at 7am, prob wont get on here for a few days. So best of luck ladies :)

Good luck tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## wishuwerehere

mumofone25 said:


> im going into have my csection tomorrow at 7am, prob wont get on here for a few days. So best of luck ladies :)

Good luck! Try and get some rest tonight!


----------



## Left wonderin

mumofone25 said:


> im going into have my csection tomorrow at 7am, prob wont get on here for a few days. So best of luck ladies :)

Best of luck :) not long now :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Ok I had the sweep yesterday and since cant sleep, feel nauseous, had a nosebleed , had a bloody show and now nothing :( I'm left feeling exhausted and uck . I'm so so hoping I go by myself before my due induction on Friday after all that . I'm secretly hoping my waters go during the night . My sleepless night on the couch !! 

I'm having a bit of a pity party here as you can probably tell ;) how is everyone else holding up ?


----------



## sept2010

Abbie...have u tried going on all fours? Thats supposed to help baby move off your spine and ease back labour...

Batman...good for u sticking to your guns...personally would hav refused the wednesday induction too...according to WHO a normal pregnancy ends between 38-42 weeks...so only after 42 weeks are you "technically" overdue...if you and baby are well...i personally dont think inductions should be carried out so early...


----------



## sept2010

Left wonderin said:


> Ok I had the sweep yesterday and since cant sleep, feel nauseous, had a nosebleed , had a bloody show and now nothing :( I'm left feeling exhausted and uck . I'm so so hoping I go by myself before my due induction on Friday after all that . I'm secretly hoping my waters go during the night . My sleepless night on the couch !!
> 
> I'm having a bit of a pity party here as you can probably tell ;) how is everyone else holding up ?

Had a failed sweep today due to posterior cervix... its just left me really achy...cant see anything happening... normal bh...no plug loss or anything


----------



## Left wonderin

Don't give up hope I had mine yesterday and zero happened all day not even spotting I was promised !! But today unexpectedly things regardless of how weird started and now I just feel plain awful !! Hoping its a sign lol


----------



## littlesteph

mumofone25 said:


> im going into have my csection tomorrow at 7am, prob wont get on here for a few days. So best of luck ladies :)

Good luck.
I have mine Friday. I have to be at the hospital for 7am but could be waiting awhile before I actually have it.


----------



## xSweetTartx

My contractions are still stuck at 7-8 minutes. Part of me really wants to just let them induce me however but the other part of me fears that I'll regret it.

I guess I am just hoping that my body will give me a break and progress. I've been walking and we are going to try to dtd a few times tonight to see if we can get this baby out.


----------



## Left wonderin

xSweetTartx said:


> My contractions are still stuck at 7-8 minutes. Part of me really wants to just let them induce me however but the other part of me fears that I'll regret it.
> 
> I guess I am just hoping that my body will give me a break and progress. I've been walking and we are going to try to dtd a few times tonight to see if we can get this baby out.

Good on ya , I couldn't even think about it !!!! I'd rather go to the dentist right now than DTD :haha: !!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Good on all you ladies trying to go as naturally as possible! You can do it!! I agree inductions are offered too early.. Yes we're all miserable by then but if all is well I'm sure the wait is worth it!


----------



## leigh5tom

My midwife discussed induction with me at my appointment two days ago, I declined it, as I did with my daughter too. Next appointment is Monday where I will have another sweep & then discuss induction again, although I will opt for increased monitoring again I think, unless there is a medical reason why I can't. I was so hoping to go naturally but I just feel like it will never happen and I'll be induced again!! I hung out until 16 days over with my daughter but was then induced because of my bp. Come on baby!! xxx


----------



## stomp110

Day 2 of being overdue got the midwife in a hour... just thought id put some light on induction...

I was induced with my first, I went to the hospital wednesday 6pm, and had some tablets put near my cervix and told to rest, I woke up at 4.30am with my waters gone, within a few minuites contractions came and was monitored and offered gas and air as soon as it was sage to use (such a wimp) was pushing for only 36 minuites and she was born at 13.17pm on thursday - if I had a choice I would be induced again because it was great being with professional support start to finish


----------



## leigh5tom

My induction was much like yours stomp, I went in and had three pessarys altogether over 3 days, my waters went naturally, at 8am on the third day and she was born 4 hours later using just gas and air x x x


----------



## georgebaby1

I also had a positive induction story


----------



## wannabubba#4

My induction story is not so good, but then maybe I am just comparing to my third SVD, if I had not had that to compare to then maybe I would be feeling more positive about it all. 

My third labour, I coped at home, contracting for only a couple of hours. Got to the hospital at 10 cm, one puff of gas and air and two pushes and baby was born. Home within 6 hours and at my elder sons nursery fun day the same afternoon!

Induced labour, intense pain, immediate back to back contractions. No chance to build up natural endorphins. Classed as high risk, not allowed to eat or drink. Baby becamee distressed as things moved too quickly, passed meconium, lost his heart rate on trace and was eventually delivered using forceps. After a few minutes of people shoutng me screaming them trying to arrange a theatre for c section, telling me not to push even though my body was doing it spontaneously. Scariest moments of mine and Hubby's life!! And then I could not move for about 6 hours, not even to lift myself of the bed and never got out of hospital until the next day as baby had a palsy, i was in severe pain from internal bruising and a tear for weeks. 

Am sure that is worse case scenario but I feel it was totally unjustified and unnecessary, really do not want induced again. Also the staff were horrible to me afterwards! Refused to help me, saying I had' only' had a baby despite arriving at the maternity unit on crutches for severe SPD and despite the labour staff telling me not to attempt to get out of bed myself after the delivery.

xxx


----------



## stomp110

Oh god wannabubba that sounds horrid!!! I would be put off if that happened to me before I must admit... 
Had the midwife a minuite ago and induction is booked for 28th 8am  x


----------



## wishuwerehere

My dd has gone to her dad's for a few days so i actually don't want to go into labour right now - i had a mini sad/panic moment earlier like "what if that was the last time i saw her as my only child??" So i am anti labour watching atm :haha: you guys can have any of my symptoms gladly!


----------



## stomp110

Haha enjoy the peace and quiet... wont be the same again ;-)


----------



## wishuwerehere

stomp110 said:


> Haha enjoy the peace and quiet... wont be the same again ;-)

I know right? Think OH has dtd on the brain though :haha:

Been to see midwife today, although I've grown the right amount in 2 weeks she still says my belly is too small so I've got to go back to the hosp for ctg today and another growth scan tomorrow. Sigh. Was supposed to be going out this eve but looks like we might not have time now :/


----------



## sept2010

Think being overdue is getting to me now. Im feeling off n got bit of a headache...lack of sleep doesnt help either...


----------



## stomp110

MY WATERS HAVE BROKEN!!! they broke about mid-day slowly it wasnt like the films so didnt believe it until the midwife confirmed at 4pm  no contractions or anything yet so if nothing happens overnight then I got to go labour ward 0800 tomorrow morning!! Omg im habing a baby!!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Another bloody line jumper !!! Ahha congrats and good luck :) 

I have resolved myself to friday now :( for my induction. Technically it should be tomorrow at term plus 12 but my local has no beds ! (Salt in the wound) so I'm in 9am friday... really hoping they will just break my waters as I was 3cm dilated last saturday... I don't see why they would waste time with the pessaries. I basically don't wanna fart arse about I despise hospitals :( I'm almost having a full blown panic attack on the hour thinking about it :(


----------



## wishuwerehere

Yay stomp good luck!

I'm sorry rhi :( at least you have a definite end date now :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Good luck Stomp!


----------



## xSweetTartx

Good luck!


----------



## leigh5tom

When will it be meeeeeee :-( xxxx


----------



## Batman909

I would decline the Wednesday induction to but my midwife goes on annual leave and there's only one other in my area who I do not want to have and she doesn't want me either. If I go into labour on my own my midwife will let me deliver here at my local tiny hospital how I want but induction means I have to go an hour and a half to the bigger hospital to have a medically managed birth and not what I want. If I decline induction and go Into labour when my midwife isn't here the othe one will send me an hour and a half to the other hospital anyway. So I really am on a time limit I only have 6 days left to get the birth I want it's stressing me out big time.


----------



## icegurl470

My due date is Friday. Tomorrow is my last day of work, thankfully! My next apt with the doc isn't until 3 days after my due date, so I hope I'll see him before then when I go into labor :winkwink: 

He said he normally doesn't let his patients go more than a week over-due, but that doesn't necessarily mean I would need to be induced. As long as me and the baby are handling the pregnancy okay he said he would attempt one or two sweeps. If they fail and I go two or more weeks over-due, however, I'm sure I would have to be induced, which I'm really trying to avoid.. I wouldn't want to be induced before two weeks over unless there was serious risk to me or the baby. I agree that inductions are performed too often and too early sometimes. Calculating due date by the first day of the last period has a two week margin of error, depending on when in your cycle you ovulated, so some babies may not even be two weeks past gestation.


----------



## cruise

No change from last week, still only 1.5cm dilated. Crazy since I had bloody discharge & was up two nights in false labor. How can that be?

Midwife was kind enough to schedule an induction for the 25th. If it weren't for that, I think I would've been crying all day. She did a sweep too but I don't think it did anything.


----------



## nat2

Not been on in a few days... Phoebe Jane was born on 16 feb (10 days early) at 13.13pm weighing 6lb 1oz.

she is absolutely perfect.

good luck to everyone x


----------



## mumofone25

shes here!!!

Freya 7lb 3oz 

X X


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats Nat and mum!! Can't wait to hear more! I'm bored of waiting and my spd got bad again last night! Boo


----------



## xSweetTartx

Officially, if my little boy doesn't come out on his own- he will on Friday!
I have an induction scheduled. It wasn't what I had planned but I find that I am coming to accept it easier than I thought I would. :)

I was in L&D for a few hours earlier to monitor him and make sure he is okay with the consistent contractions. Which are stiiiilllll 7-8 minutes apart. He is doing great thankfully! When they offered me the induction this time I was just happy to have a clear answer of when he will be here and when labor will end. 

Here's a cheer to the babies born and the babies that are soon to be born! :) <3


----------



## Left wonderin

Sweet by the looks of things there are now Lots of us booked for induction on Friday so we will have to start a new club " the Friday induction club " I've 100% come to terms with it now and can only hope that the minimal intervention will work before progressing to use of oxytocin . Anyway one was or the other " baby you have been evicted , please leave the mammys uterus " ;)


----------



## Essie

Congrats to Nat and mumofone. 

We are going to get a lot of new babies with the inductions/csections booked for tomorrow. Hope they all go smoothly. 

I have sweep booked this afternoon but not feeling confident about it. Doesn't really seem to work for most people, I think it only really helps if you're about to go into labour anyway. I guess mw will also want to discuss induction.


----------



## Popples1

Congrats to the new mummies. It's my due date today :happydance: I also have a sweep booked for this afternoon... Eek.


----------



## Kay0102

Day 6 overdue and still another 6 to wait until induction. Soooo fed up now :-(

Congrats to the new mummys!!

Xx


----------



## georgebaby1

Congrats to the new mummies


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good luck stomp! hope everything goes really well, and contractions pick up themselves without need for intervention! 

Congrats nat2and momofone well done on your babies, enjoy those new born cuddles!

Lots of inductions tomorrow!! Yay!! Good luck everyone. I will be 39 weeks tomorrow and it is Hubby's birthday,, nice day to have a baby. 

Although I hate him today, I am so angry and agitated and he is a selfish creature sometimes, I want to phone him up and scream at him and tell him to go to hell and that I hate him!!! And what has he done to deserve this??? He went out last night about 9:30 pm supposed for half an hour and never came back till midnight. I was watching a movie and kids were in bed anyway, so why the big deal? !! I am just over being pregnant and being unable to just get up and go out at the drop of a hat, fed up being sore from spd, fed up with his stupid are we having a baby today texts! Grrrrrrrr so angry! Pissed off and irritable, and really have to stop myself sending him the meanest of text messages just to let him know! And to top it off, I have no milk for a cup of tea, there was no heating on when i got up and it is cold and I have a head ache. And it is HIS birthday tomorrow and i don't even want to buy him a card lmao evil bitch lady today!! 

I think I am going insane!


----------



## stomp110

Am very proud to announce that I gave birth to a 8lbs 4oz baby girl at 3.24 this morning using only gas and air  waters went at 11am but got a first contraction at 6pm  shes perfect thank you ladies for everything over the last 9 months!! Xx


----------



## Kate7590

Congrats to all the new mummies :D

I have less than 24hours until my induction tomorrow morninggetting a bit nervous now lol


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Kate7590 said:


> Congrats to all the new mummies :D
> 
> I have less than 24hours until my induction tomorrow morninggetting a bit nervous now lol

I have mine tomorrow morning also. Good luck!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Firstly congradulations Stomp xxxx and welcome to the world LO . Wanna I'm laughing at your post as I feel exactly the same way , I'm fit to kill OH ! I know some of it is totally irrational but can't help it lol........


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congrats new mummies :happydance:


----------



## Kay0102

Been left in tears after the shock baby is still so high they won't let me go 12 days over so I'm booked for induction Monday.
I just know this is going to end in another c section. I only get 1 pessary and that's it! They won't break waters as baby too high and the thought of leaving DS for numerous days now and being stuck in hospital is sending me to tears as well!
Don't know whether I should tire myself out this weekend with endless walking to try and bring baby down or just chill as I think its my pelvis that's the problem I did go into labour myself with DS and got to 10cm but he was still too high?!
Oh god sorry for the rant I'm a blubbering mess x


----------



## Essie

Congratulations Stomp x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats to all the new mummies :) slightly (okay a lot jealous) that I'm still hanging around in here and my due date was the bloody 8th!!! Everyone who due around then seems to be long gone :( upset with myself for being so useless I can't even go into labour!!! 


At least the end is in sight (tomorrow 9am) bit worried about siZe of baby at this point, I know the growth scans can be way out but he was measuring 2 weeks ahead at every app and scan since 26 weeks and now I have almost made it to 42 weeks I'm thinking holy cow I'm having a 15 lb baby lmao. At my last scan at 36 weeks he measured around 38 weeks and estimated weight was 6lb9 =\ 

I'm only tiny!! At five foot nothing so I can only assume they are miles out lol


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Kay0102 said:


> Been left in tears after the shock baby is still so high they won't let me go 12 days over so I'm booked for induction Monday.
> I just know this is going to end in another c section. I only get 1 pessary and that's it! They won't break waters as baby too high and the thought of leaving DS for numerous days now and being stuck in hospital is sending me to tears as well!
> Don't know whether I should tire myself out this weekend with endless walking to try and bring baby down or just chill as I think its my pelvis that's the problem I did go into labour myself with DS and got to 10cm but he was still too high?!
> Oh god sorry for the rant I'm a blubbering mess x

:hugs: rant all you like, its super frustrating when your body won't cooperate


----------



## Left wonderin

Rant away its what weare Here for , if we can't understand well there is a problem . I think at the end no matter what it all gets just a little overwhelming , hormones , exhaustion and worry not a good combination for a cocktail of calmness and rational :) !!! We all just have to try hang in there , go with the flow and have faith that soon we will all have our babies in our arms and the journey no matter how bumpy will have all been worth it :) 

I've decided I can't sit around any more and am going to have my hair cut , typical now pains start in my back !! Don't care I'm ignoring them and going anyway , ill only be gone a couple of hours and sure the hairdressers is closer to the hospital anyhow :haha: lets just hope my waters don't go while I'm having a blow dry :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats Stomp! 

Wanna#4, loved your rant! Let it all out and give your hubs a hard time, this far along he shouldn't be out for stretches like that! Lol 

I'm thinking it will be super quiet here tomorrow with everyone and their dog having inductions / evictions... Ill be here by myself celebrating my due date and wishing you guys the best of luck!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Oh kay, i'm sorry you're having such a tough time :hugs:

It will be quiet tomorrow but i'll still be here :haha: waiting for baby news to get my fix! 

Afm having no labour signs but had my growth scan and baby estimated at 7lb 1oz so not too small at all (my dd was born at 39+1 weighing 6lb 10oz so i'm guessing this baby is growing similarly :D) so i'm pretty relieved.


----------



## georgebaby1

I will also be here trying to convince myself that its ok if baby stays in there a while longer :(


----------



## georgebaby1

Arrrrggggg this baby asnt moved at all still not engaged only top part of head in pelvis. Im soooooo frustrated. My midwife as booked me in for a sweep next thursday


----------



## cruise

Kay0102 said:


> Been left in tears after the shock baby is still so high they won't let me go 12 days over so I'm booked for induction Monday.
> I just know this is going to end in another c section. I only get 1 pessary and that's it! They won't break waters as baby too high and the thought of leaving DS for numerous days now and being stuck in hospital is sending me to tears as well!
> Don't know whether I should tire myself out this weekend with endless walking to try and bring baby down or just chill as I think its my pelvis that's the problem I did go into labour myself with DS and got to 10cm but he was still too high?!
> Oh god sorry for the rant I'm a blubbering mess x

Wow I'm sorry... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## leigh5tom

5 days overdue now and no signs for me still. I feel fit as a fiddle & no where near giving birth any time soon. I feel too 'good' to go into labour anytime soon!!
Xxx


----------



## xSweetTartx

Today I have felt so relaxed. Still having my contractions but after they've been there for days you really get used to them. :haha:

I just can't believe that my induction is at 6 am tomorrow! 
I don't know how long it'll take this baby to get out once we start but I hope it won't be too long. He is low and I'm 80% effaced- I just need to dilate 8 more cms! :haha:


----------



## Essie

Had my sweep this afternoon. Midwife said cervix is soft and she could stretch to 2-3cm. She booked induction for Wednesday but said hopefully
I won't get there. So 6 more days to get my natural birth.


----------



## Popples1

I had my sweep too. Cervix was 'average consistency' and only 1cm dialated externally but she couldn't get in to do a proper sweep. I have another one booked for next week. BLEUGH. Feeling quite disheartened :(


----------



## SwissMiss

Im also still here!! Ob said fluid bit on low side at my apmt on wed... Am back there tom; if still low or lower, induction will prob b this wkd!!! :cry: SO didn't want that but if it's for the health of baby then I guess I haven't much choice!!! :( I went NUTS window cleaning today and am totally exhausted but not feeling much like anything will happen nevertheless!! :( 
Congrats to all the new mums! Wonder what's with February babies that so many of us hv to b induced?! :shrug: 
Xxx


----------



## littlesteph

Congrats new mummies.

Had my pre-op appointment yesterday, ended up being there 8 hours. the first 3 was because of all the people I had to see and appointments running late. 
When I saw the midwife there, she asked if I had felt baby move and it was then I realised I hadn't felt him all day.
So had to wait around to be seen by another midwife to be hooked up to a fetal heart monitor. Was on there an hour with no movements. So got sent to triage where they gave me something to eat and drink, was in there almost 2 hours and felt him once.
They gave me a choice of either staying in or going home but either way I had to go back today.
Went back to day to be hooked up to the fetal monitor again, then they had to get 2 doctors to look at the trace as they weren't happy with it. They then sent me for a scan and had to be hooked up once again to the fetal monitor. 
Luckily the second time I went on there he started moving again.
They are really happy with his growth and have estimated his weight to be 6lb 9oz. 

I have my section tomorrow and really can't wait to get him out now. Have to be at the hospital for 7am, can't eat anything after midnight and can only drink water between then and half 6 tomorrow morning. Can't believe this time tomorrow I will finally be holding my baby boy.


----------



## wellsk

Good luck with your c-section littlesteph... your little one hasn't half given you some scares over the past few months! :hugs:

Congratulations to all the new mummies! Hoping it's my turn very soon!
IVF babies aren't often known for being late.... I think this little madam is making an exception to that rule! :dohh:

I have no idea what I'll be offered when, everyone else seems much more clued up than me :shrug: I know my midwife said I can have a sweep at ,my next appointment, which is 40+2... but that's all I know!


----------



## littlesteph

thank you, 
that he has, yesterday was defiantly the worse.


----------



## allforthegirl

Wish you the best Steph!


----------



## Katiie

Good luck all those with inductions and c sections coming up <3

My wee man is 13 days old!
https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/Mobile%20Uploads/8CB45B38-E1D0-4BFA-8A21-6064F25F14AC.jpg

Sending labour dust
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lucy3

Popples1 said:


> Congrats to the new mummies. It's my due date today :happydance: I also have a sweep booked for this afternoon... Eek.

Me too!! I'm nervous. Hoping he's dropped a bit so she can get in there! Good luck Popples!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Well I'm off to bed now.... Off to hospital for 9am tomorrow to start induction. Wanted to wish everyone else who is in tomorrow for csections/inductions the best of luck :) remember you CAN do it :)


----------



## xSweetTartx

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Well I'm off to bed now.... Off to hospital for 9am tomorrow to start induction. Wanted to wish everyone else who is in tomorrow for csections/inductions the best of luck :) remember you CAN do it :)

Good luck!!
Hopefully we will both do well. <3


----------



## wishuwerehere

Good luck to everyone with appointments tomorrow!


----------



## Popples1

Lucy3 said:


> Popples1 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new mummies. It's my due date today :happydance: I also have a sweep booked for this afternoon... Eek.
> 
> Me too!! I'm nervous. Hoping he's dropped a bit so she can get in there! Good luck Popples!Click to expand...

How did it go? She couldn't get in to do mine properly, it wasn't very pleasant. Another one booked for next week.

I hope yours was more successful!


----------



## Left wonderin

Good luck everyone for tommrow and ya never know we might have one or two of you join us naturally ;) eeeeek so excited how to sleep?????????


----------



## Lucy3

Popples1 said:


> Lucy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popples1 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new mummies. It's my due date today :happydance: I also have a sweep booked for this afternoon... Eek.
> 
> Me too!! I'm nervous. Hoping he's dropped a bit so she can get in there! Good luck Popples!Click to expand...
> 
> How did it go? She couldn't get in to do mine properly, it wasn't very pleasant. Another one booked for next week.
> 
> I hope yours was more successful!Click to expand...

I don't think she even tried. She muttered something about him being a bit lower but I'm not dilated! Must say I did flinch a bit, I found it quite uncomfortable! When are you in next week? I'm in tomorrow to check BP again (was high) then on Monday to see my OB. She sent off lots of bloods too, did you get that??


----------



## Lucy3

Good luck all you induction/c section ladies!!!! How exciting!!! I know I wouldn't be able to sleep!!


----------



## waiting4damon

Good luck to all those with c sections and inductions tomorrow! You all must be SO excited!!!!


----------



## Itsychik

Good luck tomorrow/later today ladies (depending on your timezone)!! Exciting times!


----------



## Left wonderin

Well its 6am . Tea and toast for me then a quick shower and were off to the hospital eeeeek I'm so excited about meeting LO have not even thought of the pain ahead ! I'm in for some land lol...


----------



## Popples1

Lucy3 said:


> Popples1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popples1 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new mummies. It's my due date today :happydance: I also have a sweep booked for this afternoon... Eek.
> 
> Me too!! I'm nervous. Hoping he's dropped a bit so she can get in there! Good luck Popples!Click to expand...
> 
> How did it go? She couldn't get in to do mine properly, it wasn't very pleasant. Another one booked for next week.
> 
> I hope yours was more successful!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think she even tried. She muttered something about him being a bit lower but I'm not dilated! Must say I did flinch a bit, I found it quite uncomfortable! When are you in next week? I'm in tomorrow to check BP again (was high) then on Monday to see my OB. She sent off lots of bloods too, did you get that??Click to expand...

Back in next Thursday so hoping I'll have made some progress by then. She said I was 1cm dialated externally but closed internally so massaged the inner bit. Ouch!

She didn't take any bloods but I think my BP was fine (118/68) so I guess she was just double checking if yours was a little high? It was probably just pre-sweep nerves! Xx


----------



## Lucy3

Massaged the inner cervix? Yikes ! I'm such a wimp - I closed my legs just with a regular check! Hope the week flies by for you, or better still you have a baby by Thursday! 
She re did the BP after the check and after I'd been lying down for half an hour, so not like me to have a high reading, I'm normally low. Oh well, I'll see what it does tomorrow.


----------



## Lucy3

Left wonderin said:


> Well its 6am . Tea and toast for me then a quick shower and were off to the hospital eeeeek I'm so excited about meeting LO have not even thought of the pain ahead ! I'm in for some land lol...

Yay! Soooo exciting! Please keep us updated!!


----------



## Essie

Good luck to everyone having induction/cessation today.


----------



## Batman909

Had sweep wasn't sore just uncomfy cervix is still long but she managed to get two fingers in she even felt baby's head! It's waiting game now.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Left wonderin said:


> Well its 6am . Tea and toast for me then a quick shower and were off to the hospital eeeeek I'm so excited about meeting LO have not even thought of the pain ahead ! I'm in for some land lol...

Eeee :) right behind ya! Good luck :) except I'm so nervous I can't get excited! Been up half the night... Definitely prefer random spontaneous labour haaha


----------



## Kay0102

Good luck all you ladies going in today xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good luck to everyone for today, induction, section or anyone that goes spontaneously too.

So exciting!!


Can't wait to hear about more babies xx


----------



## georgebaby1

good luck everyone going in today


----------



## wishuwerehere

I'm excited for more babies today!

As a side note has anyone here refused or plans to refuse induction? I was in 2 minds about it and after a recent trip to hospital for a ctg and being really angry with care we received my hubby is more open to it too. My midwife was very honest about options open to us at 42 weeks so hoping she'd be ok with it but just wondering how anyone's care providers reacted? 

Also now I am 39+2, this is the most pregnant I have ever been!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Good luck everyone today!! I know here my MW doesn't really start any kind of inducing until 41+3 which is fair with me so far, hope I don't need to go that far!


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

wishuwerehere said:


> I'm excited for more babies today!
> 
> As a side note has anyone here refused or plans to refuse induction? I was in 2 minds about it and after a recent trip to hospital for a ctg and being really angry with care we received my hubby is more open to it too. My midwife was very honest about options open to us at 42 weeks so hoping she'd be ok with it but just wondering how anyone's care providers reacted?
> 
> Also now I am 39+2, this is the most pregnant I have ever been!

Hey again! My ticker is wrong but I am 39+ 2 too and my daughter was born at 38+5 so this is most pregnant I've ever been too! Getting contractions but quite far apart so bored of waiting now :growlmad: lol.

It is my little girls 3rd birthday today so would be funny if new baby was born today!

Good luck everyone having c sections and inductions! X


----------



## wishuwerehere

DaisyvonStarr said:


> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> I'm excited for more babies today!
> 
> As a side note has anyone here refused or plans to refuse induction? I was in 2 minds about it and after a recent trip to hospital for a ctg and being really angry with care we received my hubby is more open to it too. My midwife was very honest about options open to us at 42 weeks so hoping she'd be ok with it but just wondering how anyone's care providers reacted?
> 
> Also now I am 39+2, this is the most pregnant I have ever been!
> 
> Hey again! My ticker is wrong but I am 39+ 2 too and my daughter was born at 38+5 so this is most pregnant I've ever been too! Getting contractions but quite far apart so bored of waiting now :growlmad: lol.
> 
> It is my little girls 3rd birthday today so would be funny if new baby was born today!
> 
> Good luck everyone having c sections and inductions! XClick to expand...

happy birthday to your little girl! i get periodic tightenings but have got to the point of ignoring them as i'm so sure nothing is happening!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Looks like ill be joining the Friday party! Well looks like I have a well behaved baby, water broke at 350am on the due date!! It was pretty bright yellow at first but the MW didn't seem concerned. Seems to have lightened up a bit. hope its not meconium, ive also read that straw coloured is normal... 
Just period type pains, took a shower double checked the bags and now trying to go back to bed! Ill try to keep you guys posted!


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

wishuwerehere said:


> DaisyvonStarr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> I'm excited for more babies today!
> 
> As a side note has anyone here refused or plans to refuse induction? I was in 2 minds about it and after a recent trip to hospital for a ctg and being really angry with care we received my hubby is more open to it too. My midwife was very honest about options open to us at 42 weeks so hoping she'd be ok with it but just wondering how anyone's care providers reacted?
> 
> Also now I am 39+2, this is the most pregnant I have ever been!
> 
> Hey again! My ticker is wrong but I am 39+ 2 too and my daughter was born at 38+5 so this is most pregnant I've ever been too! Getting contractions but quite far apart so bored of waiting now :growlmad: lol.
> 
> It is my little girls 3rd birthday today so would be funny if new baby was born today!
> 
> Good luck everyone having c sections and inductions! XClick to expand...
> 
> happy birthday to your little girl! i get periodic tightenings but have got to the point of ignoring them as i'm so sure nothing is happening!Click to expand...

Yeah I timed them yesterday as I was in so much pain and they were around 9 mins apart but then faded off through the night so guessing just practice ones :( Come on babies! lol x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Been sent home from my induction :( they basically didn't have a space for me... never even got admitted, I obviously drew the short straw as they had too many inductions going on. They didn't want to start me off and have no where to put me. I spent 4 hours sat in labour ward!!! To have my urine and bp done and now been sent home :( will be 42 weeks in the morning.... good luck to everyone else but I'm feeling really sorry for myself


----------



## wishuwerehere

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Been sent home from my induction :( they basically didn't have a space for me... never even got admitted, I obviously drew the short straw as they had too many inductions going on. They didn't want to start me off and have no where to put me. I spent 4 hours sat in labour ward!!! To have my urine and bp done and now been sent home :( will be 42 weeks in the morning.... good luck to everyone else but I'm feeling really sorry for myself

:hugs: :hugs: really sorry to hear that. did they give you another appointment?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

wishuwerehere said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> Been sent home from my induction :( they basically didn't have a space for me... never even got admitted, I obviously drew the short straw as they had too many inductions going on. They didn't want to start me off and have no where to put me. I spent 4 hours sat in labour ward!!! To have my urine and bp done and now been sent home :( will be 42 weeks in the morning.... good luck to everyone else but I'm feeling really sorry for myself
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: really sorry to hear that. did they give you another appointment?Click to expand...


thank you x and no ! I'm to wait for a phone call to see if the bed situation changes... I'm upset because Im the 3cm dilated and was having contractions on the monitor.. but not enough to bother me (feel like bh) and she was convinced because my first labour was 5 hours I would have gone straight away ! But there was literally no where to put me :(


----------



## leigh5tom

RhiRhi that's terrible :-( poor you :-( maybe it's a sign though! Maybe you'll go naturally tonight  x x x


----------



## Lucy3

Rhi Rhi, that's terrible! I'd have burst into tears. I really feel for you, to get all excited and ready only to be sent home.. And at 42 weeks. Really hope you get that phone call today (or baby pops out before!)


----------



## Essie

Rhi that's awful (commonly happens in my hospital too). I hope they call you very soon.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

No phone call :( so it will be tomorrow now.. I have to try again for 9 am. The only difference tomorrow is that the matron told me they don't allow you to go over term plus 14 so their hand will be forced. 
I.e one of the rooms they hold back for walk in labours etc... I'm so upset still I geared myself up got up early made the journey and lets not forget the fact it cost 6 quid for parking lmao (small things lol) I was basically made to feel like a spare part :(


----------



## georgebaby1

So sorry rhi rhi that must be so annoying hope u go on ur own tonight x


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Been sent home from my induction :( they basically didn't have a space for me... never even got admitted, I obviously drew the short straw as they had too many inductions going on. They didn't want to start me off and have no where to put me. I spent 4 hours sat in labour ward!!! To have my urine and bp done and now been sent home :( will be 42 weeks in the morning.... good luck to everyone else but I'm feeling really sorry for myself

Gosh so sorry to hear that :( Fingers crossed you get your baby soon x


----------



## Popples1

Good luck for tomorrow, Rhi Rhi.

I just lost some plug - I've never been so pleased to see something gross on the toilet paper!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Rhi that it's a shame hun! Hope you go yourself naturally tonight, then they need to take you xxx

As for the question about refusing induction, I am planning on declining any offer if it gets that way. My dates were changed and therefore I think I am a week wrong with dates so therefore would be happy to go to 43 weeks, although hope I don't lol xxx


----------



## wishuwerehere

wannabubba#4 said:


> Rhi that it's a shame hun! Hope you go yourself naturally tonight, then they need to take you xxx
> 
> As for the question about refusing induction, I am planning on declining any offer if it gets that way. My dates were changed and therefore I think I am a week wrong with dates so therefore would be happy to go to 43 weeks, although hope I don't lol xxx

do you think your midwife or obstetrician will be supportive if it comes to it? obviously hopefully baby will come before!


----------



## leigh5tom

wannabubba#4 said:


> Rhi that it's a shame hun! Hope you go yourself naturally tonight, then they need to take you xxx
> 
> As for the question about refusing induction, I am planning on declining any offer if it gets that way. My dates were changed and therefore I think I am a week wrong with dates so therefore would be happy to go to 43 weeks, although hope I don't lol xxx

With my daughter I declined induction at +10 and +14, I was going to go as long as I could (realistically not longer than 43 weeks though I think) but unfortunately my BP went quite high so I was induced at +16. Unless there is a medical reason why I need to be induced then I have every intention of declining again  :kiss:


----------



## wannabubba#4

wishuwerehere said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Rhi that it's a shame hun! Hope you go yourself naturally tonight, then they need to take you xxx
> 
> As for the question about refusing induction, I am planning on declining any offer if it gets that way. My dates were changed and therefore I think I am a week wrong with dates so therefore would be happy to go to 43 weeks, although hope I don't lol xxx
> 
> do you think your midwife or obstetrician will be supportive if it comes to it? obviously hopefully baby will come before!Click to expand...

I really hope it does not come to it because I hate confrontation lol, but I have kind of mentioned having expectant management to a few of them and some have been supportive and agree my dates are weird and a few others have made out I will be killing my baby :( :nope:


----------



## georgebaby1

[/QUOTE]

I really hope it does not come to it because I hate confrontation lol, but I have kind of mentioned having expectant management to a few of them and some have been supportive and agree my dates are weird and a few others have made out I will be killing my baby :( :nope:[/QUOTE]

It is shocking how judgemental people are if theres no reason and baby is still healthy then why do we get judged for not being induced i say if u have had will power at 42 week to decline induction then good on you im not sure i will have the strength lol


----------



## sept2010

Had my baby girl today weighing a healthy 7lb 11oz.

She was meant to be born at home but it didnt happen that..Cut a long story short... baby had umbilical cord wrapped around her neck and couldnt decsend properly... it turned out to be a quite nightmarish birth in a hospital in the end... currently skin to skin with her due to her having low body temp...


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats sept2010 enjoy your skin to skin, sorry it didn't go to plan but you are both safe and that it's the main thing xxx


----------



## littlesteph

Congrats new mummies. 

i had my baby boy. Kyle John 6lbs 14oz a little bigger then expected but perfectly healthy and long.


----------



## wellsk

Congratulations to all the new mummies :)

I'm still here! Found out that they offer inductions at 41+3 and they don't like you to go over that... so I have two weeks left, tops! Cannot wait to hold my baby girl.


----------



## proudparent88

littlesteph said:


> Congrats new mummies.
> 
> i had my baby boy. Kyle John 6lbs 14oz a little bigger then expected but perfectly healthy and long.

Congrats to all new mommies I love the name Kyle in fact it was originally what I was going to name my little boy on the way until I chose Zachary.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Off for round two ! Wish me luck. 42 weeks today, 

congrats on all the new babies :) x


----------



## Kay0102

41+1 and nothing here. Woke feeling like death with headache and toothache which is just fab and I've been pushed into induction Monday this is a VBAC looking forward to meeting my baby now though x
look forward to seeing some updates from yesterday's inductions and congrats to new mummys. Good luck rhi rhi x


----------



## candyem

Congratulations new mummies! Glad some more February babies have arrived.

Rhi - I really hope you are cuddling your baby very soon.


----------



## Abbiewilko

Morning ladies! He is finally here!!

Clark Jonathan Donald Wilkinson was born at 11:26pm on 19th February weighing 6lb 15oz. He is absolutely beautiful and I am besotted!!

So after a long 4 day labour he finally arrived, I always said no pethidin, no epidural etc but ended up having both. The epidural was amazing and completely got rid of my back contractions which were awful! Only ended up pushing for 40 minutes and his head and body came out in 3 pushes. He came out wide awake and alert :)

Unfortunately I did tear a second degree and I tore my labia :( ouch! Stitches were needed and am uncomfortable now but after everything I went through I would do it all over again!

Advise for FTM - listen to your midwife and have an open mind as things do change.

Look forward to hearing more baby news soon.. Thinking of you Rhi especially xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats to abbie and steph, enjoy your baby moon :) 

Good luck today with induction RhiRhi xx

After a night of contractions night before last, painful shooting pains, and intense cervical pressure and getting my hopes up; lol all have been dashed, back to nothing halting haha!!! Only 39 weeks though so probable have three more weeks :( 

C'mon baby xx


----------



## Essie

Congrats to the new mums. 

Good luck for today Rhi.


----------



## georgebaby1

Congrats on the new babies x


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congrats new mummies! Really hoping to hear rhi has had her baby today :D


----------



## wellsk

Congratulations again to all the new mummies (even more since I posted last night!).

Everyone has told me she's arriving today... and although in pain, still pretty sure she's too comfortable!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Thanks ladies :) finally admitted and on my way! Well sort of... had the propress in around an hour ago... they seemed to think my cervix was to thick to break my waters, I am 3cm dilated though (still since last sat) might be in for a long slog... but least I didn't get sent home ahaha x


----------



## sept2010

Good advice abbiewilko...

Births dont always turn out how we imagine...


----------



## FeistyMom

Congratz on all the new babies!! Hope to hear Rhi's baby is here soon! :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Still in hospital :/ feels like forever :( oh had to leave now for the night. . Having some twinges but nothing major :( if nothing happens by 10.30 am I have the propress out and then a 24 hour rest period :/ so it could really drag on . Term plus 15 in the morning :(


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

Congratulations to all the new Mummy's! And good luck Rhi Rhi <3

My waters have gone and I am in labour :D Back home ball bouncing in the dark whilst fiancé sleeps :) So nervous!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good luck daisy!

Rhi hope things speed up for you hun xxx


----------



## wellsk

Was having regular contractions overnight for about 12 hours. They became incredibly painful and 5 minutes apart about 12 am so I called L&D, they said to take a bath and paracetamol and try and rest at home as long as possible. At 2 am they started being irregular and after an hour they stopped :cry:

Super super gutted and feel like I let everyone down.... again! :cry:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Wellsk these false starts are very common hun, and must mean the two thing is not far off!! Not long now, hang in there xx


----------



## Katiie

It won't be long wellsk x


----------



## Popples1

Yeah, it can only be a good sign that your body is practicing. I just lost the rest (most) of my plug. It was huge. I probably should be grossed out but I find the whole thing quite fascinating!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Baby elijah was born this morning at 8.10 am weighing 9lb exactly ! No pain relief :/ Eeep! He feeds great. At home now! Fighting my way through the after birth pains lol :) congrats to all the births I missed over the last few days x


----------



## georgebaby1

Ah congrats rhi rhi


----------



## Batman909

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Baby elijah was born this morning at 8.10 am weighing 9lb exactly ! No pain relief :/ Eeep! He feeds great. At home now! Fighting my way through the after birth pains lol :) congrats to all the births I missed over the last few days x

Congrats! Love the name my second is called Elijah :) he was 9lb 10. Little chubby Elis :)


----------



## wellsk

Congratulations Rhi! :)

I hope you're right ladies. I've had bad BHs before, but this was everything labour is supposed to be. I even had the L&D midwives on the phone convinced :nope:

Still nothing for me today. Sigh!


----------



## leigh5tom

Fab well done Rhi, will you wrote a birth story?? x x x


----------



## littlesteph

Congrats Rhi


----------



## Essie

Congrats Rhi x


----------



## wishuwerehere

congratulations rhi!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats RhiRhi, lovely name and great weight. Well done for no pain relief!! Warrior momma lol xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

wannabubba#4 said:


> Congrats RhiRhi, lovely name and great weight. Well done for no pain relief!! Warrior momma lol xx

Trust me it wasn't on purpose lmao. I didn't get to labour suite till 9cm so there was nothing to have so late ahah x


----------



## Kay0102

YELLOW bump turned BLUE

Albie Leo arrived by another emergency c section this morning at 11.38 weighing 9lb 1oz and 60cm!! Was hoping for vbac, waters went this morning but unfortunately baby had pooed and cord was coming first. Not ideal but he is here safe and that's all that matters.
Congrats Rhi xx


----------



## littlesteph

Congrats Kay
Sorry you didn't get your VBAC


----------



## Katiie

Congrats new mummas!! 

60cm!!!
My ickle man was only 51cm! And I thought that was long!!


----------



## Kay0102

Katiie said:


> Congrats new mummas!!
> 
> 60cm!!!
> My ickle man was only 51cm! And I thought that was long!!

Haha my last was 56cm and I thought that was long. But Daddy was 63cm when he was born and is now 6ft 4 think this little one is taking after daddy! X


----------



## georgebaby1

Congrats kay x lost mote mucus today in big clumps and i seem to have a stingy/tingly feeling inside??? Dunno wot this is lol nothing to suggest infection


----------



## sept2010

Congrats to the new mummies...

Wellsk...my labour was like that from when my waters broke... had proper labour pains etc...wasnt dilating though. But when it did happen it happened fast so be prepared lol

Rhi...i was beggin for pain relief and no one would giv me any...as i wasnt dilated enough...contractions were horrid like the ones u get jus before pushing...did get it eventually when they took me dwn to delivery suite because baby was in distress..i wasnt even dilated enough to be there apparently...lord knows how i would have coped otherwise..


----------



## wellsk

Thanks for that information Sept :)
When did you actually go into labour after having those contractions? I'm now looking at about 40 hours since the labour pain started... but I'm on my getting the occasional painful braxton hicks now :shrug:

Congratulations to all the new mummies by the way! :)

P.s. who is still left to have their babies now? I can't be the only one! :nope:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congrats new mummies! So pleased for you all.

I'm still here wellsk :) my daughter told me this morning that the baby is coming on the 5th of March :/ I hope not! My DH wants it to come this week because Friday is his birthday and he wants to be on Paternity leave for it :haha: we will see. I feel ok about it atm, just trying to chill and enjoy my last few days!


----------



## wellsk

Thank goodness for that wishuwerehere! (Although I'm sure you don't feel that way about it! :haha:)
I was genuinely thinking for a second I was the last one! As I know a lot of people who were due after me have had their babies already! :nope:

Hope that your little one doesn't keep you waiting much longer, maybe Friday would be a nice birthday present for your DH? 

I feel pretty good today, no real signs or anything, it's my due date tomorrow and I have a sweep on Thursday... not that my midwife thought I'd get that far, but looks like I'll be making it!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hah I don't really mind, I expected to be one of the last left being due so near the end of the month! Can't imagine being the very last, it has been nice to have people to talk to whilst waiting this month out so I hope people keep popping back (plus love to see pics of new babies! *massive hint*)

My original EDD by LMP was my hubby's bday and he was quite excited so Fri would be nice but we will see. 

When I had my daughter I felt really well on the day so maybe you're having a surge of good energy for the birth? Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Abbiewilko

Yay! Congrats Rhi!! And any other new mummies - all those waiting it won't be long for you x


----------



## leigh5tom

I'm still here at 41+2 :-( midwife today for second sweep, let's hope it works. I'm planning on refusing induction until 42+4 as long as all is well medically x x


----------



## Popples1

I'm still here too - 40+4. Lost loads of plug yesterday and today but no twinges yet so not getting too excited yet :)


----------



## wellsk

Fingers crossed wishu! Hopefully we'll have our babies before the end of the week. A Facebook friend has just announced she'll be an auntie before the end of the day, and her sister was due tomorrow like me! Argh! :cry:

Sorry you've been waiting so long leigh5! Was your DD late too? Hope your second sweep is more successful!
I don't know how you cope, I should hopefully be offered an induction at 41+3 (I know my dates are exact as I had IVF) and I'll be accepting it with open arms! :haha:
But should be having two sweeps in between time.


----------



## wellsk

Fingers crossed that all that plug loss will lead to a baby very soon popples! :)


----------



## leigh5tom

wellsk said:


> Fingers crossed wishu! Hopefully we'll have our babies before the end of the week. A Facebook friend has just announced she'll be an auntie before the end of the day, and her sister was due tomorrow like me! Argh! :cry:
> 
> Sorry you've been waiting so long leigh5! Was your DD late too? Hope your second sweep is more successful!
> I don't know how you cope, I should hopefully be offered an induction at 41+3 (I know my dates are exact as I had IVF) and I'll be accepting it with open arms! :haha:
> But should be having two sweeps in between time.

Yes DD was 16 days late lol so I was very much expecting to go overdue again :-( I feel like my body is letting me down! Fingers crossed for you not going too far over!  xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats to Kay, sorry you never got your vbac hun but safe baby and mum is all that really matters in the end. Wow 60cm that is a big boy lol, my longest was 53cm, lol

Commiserations to all those over due already! I feel your pain, I was overdue 14 day with my last baby, and expect the same this time. So yeah, I am still here too, although not due until 28th so cannot/ shpuld not moan yet!! But I still do lol. Plan to decline induction till a few days at least after 42 weeks too this time. Going by LMP I am not due until the 7th March, and going by ovulation date not due until the 6th March so I could have another nearly 4 weeks to go sigh!! :dohh:


----------



## Batman909

Finally a sign! Brown blood tinged mucous this morning and had contractions lastnight. Still having irregular pains. Not much longer I hope!


----------



## Banana10

Batman909 said:


> Finally a sign! Brown blood tinged mucous this morning and had contractions lastnight. Still having irregular pains. Not much longer I hope!

Yay Batman!! That's great news, keeping fingers crossed! I think I've lost some plug but no other real symptoms x


----------



## leigh5tom

Had a sweep this afternoon and had bloody show. Feel fine except inner thigh pain! God knows what that is, feels like I've pulled the muscles on both sides :s xxxx


----------



## Popples1

I've been having regular surges for the last hour or so. Hoping it doesn't fizzle out :)


----------



## Batman909

ContrCtions r 10 mins apart :)


----------



## Popples1

About 3/4 mins apart here. DH is packing the car so we I can go and get checked out...


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohhhh good luck ladies :) !!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Getting close to the end of the month! hope no one waits too much longer..I have been soo MIA ! But Royen Arquelle, our sweet girl did come into this world almost 2 days after we last spoke at 9lbs 9 oz! A lot went down and I will write out my full birth story soon. Ended up with meconium in the amniotic fluid while pushing after 32 hrs of labour and that was the last straw among many to transfer from the birth centre to the hospital. She was majorly stuck and still malpositioned after2.5 hrs of pushing (again) after getting an epidural and resting for a few hours hoping she'd turn. She was OP ( sunny side up) and brow presentation. her head was so swollen and tilted that they refused to try vaccuum or forceps and csection it was. She was stuck crazy bad and yanking her out caused a tear in my uterus, lost a lot of blood and her poor head is so bruised and nose all mashed in. I was showing signs of infection earlier and they recommended her to be transferred to another hospital for antibiotics.she was in the intermediate care nursery for a bit but then got to stay in my room. Both pretty much out of the woods infection wise but my blood levels crashed since I lost 1.5 L of blood in surgery and its gone down more but thankfully I didn't need a transfusion this morning. That's the gist.... Phew! Quite a stressful and disappointing way my natural birth played out
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Batman909

Yay definitely contractions. C'mon baby!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wellsk

Gosh ourlilflu! What a traumatic experience! Glad you're on the mend and your little one is doing well :)

Good luck to batman and popples!

Still here, no twinges. Just lots of BHS that I can only see, I can't feel them at all!


----------



## georgebaby1

Arrrggg im still here to i think i may be the last one here at this rate.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Sorry to hear you had a stressful experience ourlilflu, but glad your LO is here safe :hugs:

Other mummas in labour, good luck!

I was having contraction type pains last night - they were bad enough I got my TENs out thinking 'this is it!' but watched OBEM and they died out! Was thinking if anything could get my hormones going that would :haha:


----------



## Banana10

Congrats to the new mummies, hope you're ok ourlilflu x

Still here 41+4, 11 days overdue...would like to avoid tomorrow's induction please baby!


----------



## Essie

Banana10 said:


> Congrats to the new mummies, hope you're ok ourlilflu x
> 
> Still here 41+4, 11 days overdue...would like to avoid tomorrow's induction please baby!

Same here! Desperate to avoid induction tomorrow but no signs of anything. Even my braxton hicks seem less than a few days ago.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Essie and banana you don't have to be induced tomorrow if you don't want to, you are not technically late until after 42 weeks anyway but even then dates are only estimates xxx

Good luck popples and batman yay!!! Exciting! More babies xxx

Lilflu omg how scary hope you are recovering well now, your LO is gorgeous xxx


----------



## wishuwerehere

OK ladies I'm taking dd to softplay today, if clambering around in there doesn't put me into labour I'm going to give up, lie on the sofa with a bar of chocolate and wait for my induction date :haha:


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

Congratulations on all the new babies!! Beautiful :) Baby Ivy-Eliza Luciann George arrived after a speedy 3 hour labour with just gas and air at 5:04am Sunday morning :D Will do birth story soon. 6lb9oz. She is another chilled baby and just sleeps. Having to wake her up for feeds in the night lol!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140225_095030.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20140224_173048.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20140223_055434.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 8









IMG_20140223_112426.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 4


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz mummies who have haf babies. I'm stil here! Had a sweep yday, induction booked for monday x


----------



## wellsk

Congrats Daisy :)

Georgebaby, I reckon I'll be here after you! ;)

Donna, how come you got your sweep and induction booked so early? I'm hoping for a sweep on Thursday (as if it had been before 40 weeks they won't do anything), and the hospital policy doesn't allow inductions before 41+3... and you don't live THAT far away from me.

Having BHs now. I have the same feelings that I did on Saturday afternoon. Which ended up with me having 'false labour' (false labour my arse! It was exactly what true labour is meant to be) for 12 hours... Hoping that this time it'll start and not stop until I'm cuddling my little girl.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Wellsk my midwife will not do sweeps before 40 weeks either , and will not even discuss induction until 42 weeks ( I don't want induced anyway BTW) however I have severe SPD and was told weeks ago that I could get taken earlier if I went under consultant led care. I know Donna's sweep was done by her consultant and her baby is estimated over 9lb already so think that may be the difference xxx

xxx
I have midwife tomorrow 39+5 wonder if that is close enough for sweep lol, doubt it!! Next appointment will be 40+5 so a bit unfair for only being 2 days xxx


----------



## wellsk

That's fair enough... I've been really struggling with SPD and I've never had anything offered earlier unfortunately :cry:

It is silly that when you're so close and your next appointment is so far away that they won't offer sweeps. :shrug:


----------



## georgebaby1

I agree with the sweeps i think if ur past 39 week it should be optional. Ive got my next mw app on thursday who said will try a sweep then il be 40+4 and im hoping by some miracle i start on my own before then or the sweep will set me off. I have tried everything natural to get this baby out and now looking into alternate methods although just hoping it will get going. The idea of getting to 42 weeks to be induced really p***** me off i wish my cervix would just dilate and get on with it lol


----------



## wellsk

What methods have you been using/intending to use Georgebaby?


----------



## georgebaby1

ive tried the usual lots of walking, sex, spicy food, tiring myself out. I am now looking into castor oil (although don't think il use).


----------



## georgebaby1

wellsk said:


> What methods have you been using/intending to use Georgebaby?

any other ideas?


----------



## wellsk

Same as you really! I've been drinking Raspberry Leaf Tea and bouncing on a birthing ball. 

I don't think I will be trying castor oil either. From what I've read, although it can be successful. It's only really safe when used as an induction method in hospital (I know it's not used, but studies were done to suggest this use).


----------



## georgebaby1

Yea i know there is a lot if opinion on it. Ive also been using primrose oil capsules .


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am trying everything I can think of too lol, hated my induced labor last time. EPO RLT sex( and believe me, not always easy with spd lol) bouncing on my ball, rotating my pelvis, attending aquanatal, crawling on all fours, spicy food, pineapple, nipple stimulation, etc Last time I was lessmobile than this time, was on crutches from 16 weeks whereas this time made it to 26 weeks and have been able to go to aquanatal this time and have pushed m myself to be as mobile at possible, so hoping to go spontaneously before 42 weeks! Had three failed sweeps last time too, was never going to work baby was too high, cervix unfavorable.

Oh well, I reckon st Patrick's day for us, 17th March so another 20 days maximum I hope xx


----------



## littlesteph

Posted a few days ago about having had my baby but never got round to posting any photos. 
As it was an elective section, my birth story is not very interesting. A pretty I went in for 7am, half 9 I was walked down to theatre 10:35 he was out. 
having had a section I had to stay in over night. They had me walking round that night, despite still having the catheter in. I was struggling a lot to move and it was really painful. I told the midwife that was working that night that I was struggling and it really hurt to move let along pick up my baby. I was made to feel pathetic and was I need to move round other wise I will struggle.
Well because I was struggling to move and moving more then I should have done, my section started bleeding, I called the midwife and she looked and said it was fine. 
Me being me and feeling that it was not fine waited till they changed shifts and asked the day midwife to have a look at it, she was concerned about it and she would keep an eye on it for a few hours, and that the reason it started bleeding was because I did too much too soon and I shouldn't have struggled like I did. 
A few hours later she came back and decided my dressing needed changing. 
It's bleed a little since but nothing like it did. 

Anyway heres a few pics of my little boy.
The first pic was the day he was born and the second was him yesterday at 3 days old
 



Attached Files:







pic.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 3









pic1.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cruise

Proud to say my LO was born at 40+3 on Feb 21!


----------



## wellsk

He's so cute littlesteph and congratulations cruise! :)

Still here, surprise surprise!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Due date today. Feeling pretty crappy and miserable, having a feeling sorry for myself session. Urgh!


----------



## wellsk

Hugs wishu! That's how I've felt. I haven't cried at all during my pregnancy, but cried last night and this morning. :nope:

Starting to get anxious about the risks of being overdue, want her in my arms because at least I can see her and know she's safe.


----------



## wishuwerehere

hugs to you too. i had a little cry today, i don't know why i just feel really anxious about being overdue. in my head i jump straight from overdue to being induced and the whole thing terrifies me. my oh has to keep reminding me that babies are born after 40 weeks without being induced!


----------



## wellsk

I'm actually the opposite! I'm 'looking forward' to being induced as I'm anxious of something going wrong with little madam because I'm overdue. I've read bits of information about placenta failure earlier because of IVF and just generally worried about losing her. I know it's silly and the risks are low, but I just can't help myself! :nope:

Hopefully you'll not have to wait too much longer... will you be offered a sweep soon. I'm hoping to get one tomorrow, I think I'm going to refuse to leave until the midwife does one :haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am only 39+5 and my midwife was talking induction dates today :( I declined! I have over two words before I am officially late so why??? Makes me so anxious to even think about another induction of labour, my last one was SO awful! Baby will be here this week ! Will! Will! Will!

xxx


----------



## wellsk

Wannabubba, maybe it's because they need to book a slot for you just in case you reach the point of needing an induction? I'm guessing she wasn't talking about inducing you before your due date?

I think it's just a precautionary measure :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

wellsk said:


> Wannabubba, maybe it's because they need to book a slot for you just in case you reach the point of needing an induction? I'm guessing she wasn't talking about inducing you before your due date?
> 
> I think it's just a precautionary measure :)

Yeah she was only pre planning because she said I may have problems getting a slot otherwise lol!! A slot! Like getting my groceries delivered! Well I do not want to go in, ever lol! So suits me haha


----------



## wishuwerehere

I won't have a sweep until 41 weeks (my next mw appt) as this is my second baby. I just have to do the same as you wannabubba - baby will be here this week!


----------



## wellsk

Hopefully you'll both have your babies soon and won't have to worry about your 'slots' :haha:


----------



## Abbiewilko

Batman have you had your baby yet?? X


----------



## leigh5tom

11 days overdue now and still no signs at all!! WHY? :-( I feel like my body really doesn't know how to go into labour :( x


----------



## Essie

No beds available for my induction this morning. They got me to come in for monitoring (all was fine) and booked for more tomorrow. She also did a sweep. Stretched to 4cm and membranes are bulging so she said hopefully I should go
Naturally within next 24 hours so may avoid induction. Having some contractions so hopefully this is a good sign.


----------



## georgebaby1

Good luck essie. Ive got a mw appointment tomorrow and mw said she will give me a sweep im really hoping this works


----------



## wellsk

Hugs leigh :hugs: you're trying to avoid being induced aren't you?

Fingers crossed you go overnight Essie :)

Georgebaby, I also have a sweep tomorrow (as long as the midwife isn't a miserable cow and refuses!). Hopefully it'll mean not much longer for the two of us!


----------



## leigh5tom

wellsk I am booked in for induction on Saturday :( I was hoping to go as long as I could my unfortunately my BP is creeping up again so I decided to go for Saturday when I'll be 42 weeks. Disheartening. Was so desperate not to be induced. Xxxx


----------



## wellsk

Hugs hun. I know it must be really hard, and that you're worried about the induction. But you are doing your best and you can't blame yourself that you and baby have gone overdue. Once little one is safely in your arms that's all you'll care about and all that will matter :hugs:


----------



## Batman909

What a crazy few days I have had. My baby was born on the 26th at 6.45am 10lb 13oz! Normal natural birth no stitches even! Unfortunately he had pooed inside and cord was around his neck. He breathed the meconium in and after 12 hours his breathing wasn't good so we have been helicoptered to a bigger hospital and he's in the special care unit. He is on cpap oxygen and iv antibiotics. They will try turn down his oxygen today and see how he copes. I might be able to hold him later. After having to healthy babies this has been the most terrifying experience I've ever had. Nothing worse than seeing your baby sick. I've been able to express milk for him though so at least I feel like I'm doing something to help him. Hope everyone else and babies are well xox


----------



## wellsk

Sorry to hear that your little one is so poorly batman! Hope he recovers really soon and you get a cuddle soon :hugs:


----------



## georgebaby1

Im so sorry to hear this batman best wishes for ur lil man xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

So sorry batman, hope your LO recovers soon hun! How scary!! 

Essie hope u you go tonight hun xxx


----------



## wishuwerehere

My yellow bump turned pink! Baby florence arrived very politely on her due date at home after an hour and a half labour weighing 6lbs 15oz. Just managed To hop in the pool in time!

(After my little flap earlier, anyone not having signs don't worry!)

Eta: a pic! I can't sleep lol i'm a bit hyper...
https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/Dark_side_ofthe_moon/Mobile%20Uploads/DF2AF2DF-2442-41CC-B7F8-C31CC90E1080_zps89104628.jpg


----------



## wellsk

Congratulations wishu! Wow that was fast!


----------



## wishuwerehere

I hope your lo is better soon batman x


----------



## georgebaby1

congrats wishu (although im very jealous) shes gorgeous and sounds like u had a great speedy labour.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats wishuwhere she is so cute and so tiny, and what a good girl coming on her due date lol xxx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congratulations wishu

hoping your lo is better soon batman! X


----------



## capegirl7

Congrats everyone!! Still cheering you girls on :)


----------



## Popples1

Sending you lots of positive thoughts, Batman xx

Baby Leo was born at 5.58am on 25/2. Labour started at 10pm ish and progressed really quickly, I went from 2cm to delivered in 3 hours! Had some struggles with bf (and a lot of tears) so I'm still in hospital but a combo of expressed milk & formula seems to be working while I wait for my milk to arrive. Good luck to the rest of you ladies xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congratulations popples. Good luck with the feeding :)


----------



## xSweetTartx

Whoo, sorry that I haven't been in to update. '>.< Having a newborn is a busybusy time.

I started my induction at 9 am on Friday morning (Feb 21) and my water broke at 5 pm. 
At 2:24 am on Saturday, February 22 I popped out my son after just 20 minutes of pushing. :)

7 pounds 7 ounces. 19 1/2 inches long.
 



Attached Files:







b1.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 6









b2.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 5









b3.jpg
File size: 104.5 KB
Views: 5









b4.jpg
File size: 114 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats to sweet tart and popples will done ladies xxx


----------



## georgebaby1

Well im still here no baby how was ur sweep wellsk ?


----------



## wellsk

Congratulations ladies! :)

I didn't get my sweep, not properly anyway as my cervix was still fully closed. She said she could get a finger tip in...
But... that was done at 5am this morning on the labour ward as I've been in latent labour since 9pm last night. Had constant bloody show and regular contractions since. They're currently 4 and a half minutes apart and insanely painful... Hoping I'll deliver tomorrow! 

How are you doing georgebaby?


----------



## leigh5tom

Oh all you ladies popping babies out! Stop jumping the queue! ;-) xxx good luck xxx


----------



## georgebaby1

congrats on the babies born





wellsk said:


> Congratulations ladies! :)
> 
> I didn't get my sweep, not properly anyway as my cervix was still fully closed. She said she could get a finger tip in...
> But... that was done at 5am this morning on the labour ward as I've been in latent labour since 9pm last night. Had constant bloody show and regular contractions since. They're currently 4 and a half minutes apart and insanely painful... Hoping I'll deliver tomorrow!
> 
> How are you doing georgebaby?

arrrgggg im soo jealous, I had my sweep yesterday told I was 2cm but baby still asnt dropped so not applying enough pressure on my cervix. Good luck keep us updated x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good luck wellsk !

Georgebaby hope your little one comes soon too

My EDD today! Or not if you go by ovulation / LMP dates. What dates did /do all you ladies go by? My midwife changed mine at the scan by a week as she insisted scan was most accurate but I know when my LMP as and know when I ovulated! So frustrating add they are trying to set a date for induction and I am not even due yet going by my dates :( 

Good luck, anyone else going to squeeze in a Feb baby today xx


----------



## Essie

Congrats to all the new mummies. Batman I hope your little one is doing okay. 

I had my daughter yesterday at 1:48am. She's in the NICU due to possibly aspirating meconium but she's doing well. The birth was natural as i hoped. second stage very quick, 9cm at 1:35, born at 1:48! 

Good luck to everyone still waiting, hope your babies arrive soon.


----------



## georgebaby1

Congrats essie


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats essie hope your LO is not too long away from you, that is heart breaking. 

xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats essie! Hope you little girl is out of the nicu soon :) x


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congrats new mummas :)


----------



## 247kay

Well ladies he is here!! Cyrus Monroe Thompson arrived February 15 at 1153 pm, his due date!! I felt very sick the day before and it turns out I had caught the stomach virus my Mom, brother, nephew, and sister in law all had. We believe this is what put me into labor. After not sleeping due to being in the bathroom all night I woke on the 15th having painful regular contractions around 8:30. We stayed home until about 2pm. I was still sick and having diarrhea constantly. I was checked and was already 5 cm. We thought for sure it wouldn't be much longer. Unfortunately my body was so worn out and dehydrated from the virus that when i would start to go into transition I would stop having strong contractions. My midwife was floored, we didn't know what to do. She decided when i was 8 cm to have my push while she pushed back on my cervix. This was so very very very painful. This didn't work so she had me push while she and my husband pressed on pressure points to dilate my cervix. I never fully dilated but 1.5 hours later he was born with he left hand on his head ( this caused his clavicle to break). I then delivered the placenta and hemorrhaged pretty badly so I had to get pitocin and methergine which eventually stopped the bleeding. After this I got my three separate tears stitched. I was very nervous about this since I had no pain medication for the birth but my midwife numbed me and it wasn't painful at all! 5 hours after he was born ( I still had not slept since having him) he was rushed to the nursery. H e was blue had an increased rate of breathing his oxygen was in the 70s and his heart rate was low too. He was eventually put in the NICU. He had an infection and was put on antibiotics. A few days later his bilirubin was elevated so he was placed on a bili bed. After 5 days he was finally discharged and able to come home with a very eager Mommy and Daddy.
 



Attached Files:







1781074_766353926708264_1324265441_o.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 11









988384_10151883201320855_545060217_n.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 7









1622478_766353920041598_1952277755_o.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 10









1959934_3859506742898_2053601987_n.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 16


----------



## 247kay

One more great picture!
 



Attached Files:







1656294_10202191613943307_1775046576_n.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Katiie

Lovely photos xxx


----------



## georgebaby1

congrats 247kay
I wonder how wellsk is getting on??


----------



## Batman909

Sorry to hear about all these frightening deliveries ladies I know exactly how scary it is now. My baby is out of the special care unit now and on ward with me finishes his antibiotics in a couple days then we can go home. Speedy recovery to mums and babies xox


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats to everyone and their babies. I am sorry I have been MIA for a while. But I thought I would share my story.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/2131957-my-sever-postpartum-haemorrhage.html


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats 247 what a scary time for you, beautiful baby though and gorgeous pictures xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Any1 left ! Lol x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wow very scary 247!! Glad everything is on the upswing though! Your pictures are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Left wonderin

So.... Any ladies still waiting we are here to wait with you :)


----------



## georgebaby1

Mmmeeeeeeeee im still waiting :(


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi George :) how are you feeling ? What's the plan for you ? How many days over will they let you go ?


----------



## Kate7590

Congrats to everyone who has had their beautiful babies!
Is there anyone still holding on? :haha:

Our beautiful little chap was born on the 23rd (1week old today) at 4.38am after 2 days in hospital for induction.
We went in at 10am on the friday for induction, I was 1cm-just, so had pessarys, which didn't do anything other than dilate me to 2cm over 24hours. At about 4pm on saturday they checked and stretched me to 3cm so I could be transferred and have my waters broken, which was done at 7pm. I had to be on ABs for GBS during my labour and I was also on a drip to progress labour. I think I got to about 8:30pm before I resorted to G&Athe rest is a bit hazy (LOL) I really can't remember anything else clearly, but my hubby has told me I went from 3-8cm within about half an hour!!
About 4am I asked for an epi, so they went and got everything ready then when they checked me I was 10cm and couldn't control my body pushing.so no epi for me!!

I remember being told to touch his head, which I did. 
The midwife was pushing on his head because he was coming out too fast, he was in an odd position so his shoulder tore me quite badly as he was born, as a result Iv been in quite a bit of pain from the numerous stitches down the left side of my labia :blush:
He weighed a whopping 9lb 2oz, which was a huge shock to everyone as I had been measuring 3 or 4 weeks behind throughout and estimated a 7-8lb baby!!

I was also told the day after that I had lost a lot of blood and it was on the verge of being 'worrying'..so Im quite glad I was out of it on the G&A as it sounds a bit scary.

We went home the day after and were happily breastfeeding until day 4 when my proper milk came through and baby refused it :( He would not latch at all and was getting himself terribly worked up, he went 9hours without milk until the midwife finally came out and tried to help us, she was here for nearly 2hours and just could not get him to latch so we ended up expressing and feeding him from a plastic cup, which really upset me :cry:
The day after we resorted to formula and haven't looked back since, he's happy, healthy and simply gorgeous :D

ANYWAY- Im now a very happy mummy and cannot stop looking at my gorgeous baby boy :D

Jordan Daniel


----------



## georgebaby1

Left wonderin said:


> Hi George :) how are you feeling ? What's the plan for you ? How many days over will they let you go ?

I had a sweep last thursday which did nothing i have another sweep this thursday and im booked for induction saturday when il be 41+6 so just hoping i go on my own before saturday
Is there only me left??


----------



## georgebaby1

Congrats kate x


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm still here,, being induced 2moz x


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am here too :) waiting patiently ( I jest, driving everyone around me nuts and being as crabby aa hell!! )

Can't be long now George and Donna yay for tomorrow, good luck girl!! 

xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

You go girls! Finishing off the Feb flowers with a few March monkeys!


----------



## georgebaby1

well been having contractions since 12:30am this morning every 11-12min and had a show this morning so im hoping this carries on and I wont be long.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Sounds promising! You're up!! He / she is gonna make an entrance soon!


----------



## Katiie

So exciting. I can't believe Oliver is 4 weeks old on Friday!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wow that is crazy, our jan/ early feb babies are month olds! Even at a bit over a week it's unbelievable! Seems not long ago but at the same time feels like we've been taking care of her our whole lives, so natural!


----------



## capegirl7

Congrats everyone! My dd is a month old tomorrow! Crazy!!


----------



## icegurl470

Had my baby! Went into labor around 7pm Tue and had her 9:09am the next day 2/26 (my due date was 2/21). Had a sweep 27 hrs prior. Not sure if that helped. I had pulled out all the stops to induce labor naturally that day. I had taken a long vigorous walk, drank pineapple juice, bounced on a ball and used my breast pump. I felt the first twinge of labor right after using the breast pump, so I think that was the feather that broke the camels back so to speak, but I didn't know that's what it was at the time. Early labor for me was accompanied by nausea and diarrhea, so I wasn't sure if it was just something I ate. Had a very agonizing but rewarding natural birth. It was my first baby and NOTHING prepared me for the amount of pain I would be in! I'm glad it's over and as they all say, it's totally worth it.


----------



## georgebaby1

just to update my lil girl was born yesterday ay 40 + 9 she was 8lb 4oz and absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Many congrats George xx enjoy your babymoon xxx
Hope you are well xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh well done George on your princess :) have you decided on a name ? 
Any photos ?


----------



## Banana10

Sorry if I've already posted on here, baby brain!

Congrats to all the new mummies x

My Valentines Day baby was born 12 days late on Thursday 27 February (after one dose of Prostin). 1 hour in the labour ward and my yellow bump turned blue - Jacob was born, weighing a dainty 10lb 3oz!


----------



## Left wonderin

OMG Banana what a bouncing little man !!! Any photos ? Hope you are both doing well


----------



## Banana10

Left wonderin said:


> OMG Banana what a bouncing little man !!! Any photos ? Hope you are both doing well

Yep we're all good thank you :thumbup: Just constantly feeding :wacko:

Need to work out how to add photos then will add some :)

Hope you're good too x


----------



## Left wonderin

I hear ya about the feeding :) who knew a small baby could eat so much lol !!!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats banana on your baby boy, what a good size he is , no wonder you are feeding constantly look, must be a hungry big boy xx


----------



## Banana10

Leftwonderin has set up a new thread for Feb mummies....

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/2134897-february-2014-thread-new-mums.html

Xx


----------

